# 4 Ladies Makin' Babies!



## thayet

**** PLEASE READ ****

This TTC Buddies thread serves as the meeting place of 4 highly hormonal ladies trying to conceive their first babies. Please feel free to read and laugh along with us, as we are very funny people, or ask a question, as we are also extremely smart (and good-looking). 

However, we kindly ask that your respect the fact that we are all still waiting for our first :bfp:, so we really don't know more about ttc than you probably already do, if you're in our boat. Also, if you are already a parent, please be respectful of the fact that we're not (yet).

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Snackimals

I have arrived!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi ladies! 

I leave you guys alone for 15 minutes... ;)


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

Maybe next neo thread can be The Real Housewives of TTC...
(my entrance reminded me if something one of the ladies says in RealHouseWives of Atlanta)


----------



## thayet

I know, we can't be left alone for a second.

I think when Target opens, I'm going to live in there. I wonder if they'll carry preseed??


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Maybe next neo thread can be The Real Housewives of TTC...
> (my entrance reminded me if something one of the ladies says in RealHouseWives of Atlanta)

I love that! So catchy!


----------



## LillyTame

They better :growlmad: because they do here!


----------



## Snackimals

I will have to leave you my dearest ladies, I want to 'sneak out of work' early while I still can. I'll try and check in before... dance tonight. (it so weird to say it, the first time to someone. trust me, its not like some crazy mid-life crisis, or some hippie interprative thing.)


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> They better :growlmad: because they do here!

Canada is notoriously bad for not selling things that are amazing. Sperm-friendly lubricant is just the latest on the list. For example, in Canada you can't buy:

- Jiffy peanut butter
- Fruity Pebbles
- Payday bars (!)
- anything fun off of Amazon.com (only Amazon.ca which sucks)

I'm sure there's more.. we just got a Victoria's Secret like three months ago. :growlmad:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I will have to leave you my dearest ladies, I want to 'sneak out of work' early while I still can. I'll try and check in before... dance tonight. (it so weird to say it, the first time to someone. trust me, its not like some crazy mid-life crisis, or some hippie interprative thing.)

lol @ hippie interperative thing

have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I will have to leave you my dearest ladies, I want to 'sneak out of work' early while I still can. I'll try and check in before... dance tonight. (it so weird to say it, the first time to someone. trust me, its not like some crazy mid-life crisis, or some hippie interprative thing.)

Have fun...I'm going to try to make myself make it to derby practice...it will be my first practice of the new year...I should be nice and bruised tomorrow.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> They better :growlmad: because they do here!
> 
> Canada is notoriously bad for not selling things that are amazing. Sperm-friendly lubricant is just the latest on the list. For example, in Canada you can't buy:
> 
> - Jiffy peanut butter
> - Fruity Pebbles
> - Payday bars (!)
> - anything fun off of Amazon.com (only Amazon.ca which sucks)
> 
> I'm sure there's more.. we just got a Victoria's Secret like three months ago. :growlmad:Click to expand...


Well, now THAT sucks :growlmad:


----------



## thayet

Roller derby? How fun!

I should probably spend some quality time with DH.. he accused me of "just being after his man-juice" the other day :rofl:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> I will have to leave you my dearest ladies, I want to 'sneak out of work' early while I still can. I'll try and check in before... dance tonight. (it so weird to say it, the first time to someone. trust me, its not like some crazy mid-life crisis, or some hippie interprative thing.)

Bye! <3 Dance sounds awesome! Have fun!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Roller derby? How fun!
> 
> I should probably spend some quality time with DH.. he accused me of "just being after his man-juice" the other day :rofl:

:haha:

I have so much fun, but it's hard work! And there are actually a lot of rules so we don't kill each other lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

So... If I use a Christmas gift card to buy some new (non-maternity) clothes, that will make me get pregnant right away so I can't wear the clothes, right? And if not, I'll have new cute clothes?

I am having a hard time seeing a downside to this.


----------



## Snackimals

So. Im SO excited I had to post: my Fertilaid is here! And, so is the butt load of things I ordered from Victoria's Secret! Hahaha. The best combo of packages I have ever gotten! 

Thanks for ur kudos on my dance stuff!


----------



## LillyTame

and I just got dizzy reading that :wacko: lol


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> So. Im SO excited I had to post: my Fertilaid is here! And, so is the butt load of things I ordered from Victoria's Secret! Hahaha. The best combo of packages I have ever gotten!
> 
> Thanks for ur kudos on my dance stuff!

:thumbup: woohoo :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

:flasher:

Where's everybody at??!!


----------



## Snackimals

after some 'light' stalking... I have come to know that we have a Derby girl in 'the house'! sounds fab!

anyone else have some hidden past time?! (we already know about 'someones' adult film projects :coolio:) 

-on a sidenote, i started my Fertilaid. last night. we'll see how it goes. took the second one minutes ago. i hope it works with me.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> anyone else have some hidden past time?! (we already know about 'someones' adult film projects :coolio:)

:haha: oh and I never did make it to practice...I was just tired, crabby and crampy.


Now my news, if you haven't noticed my chart already:

Bad News: AF showed
Good News: AF showed
Reason it's good news: I stopped (didn't get when due) depo in Nov and have not had a full flow AF until today. Last month was one day brown spotting, one day red spotting, then one day pink spotting. So I AM glad to see a full flow today...it lets me know that, for the most part, things are working and most likely back to business as usual.

As for TTC....Snackimals...we have a short window! Just a few days late and our babies will be in November! Even worse for me...my child will share the same horoscope sign as my mother and she is real big on that...so grrrr...but I don't want to skip trying Feb AND Mar :nope:...I want my baby *pout* :brat::sad2:


----------



## Snackimals

it is a short October window... however, i'd LOVE to share my bday with my baby! i'm a Halloween baby. and, i have always hated my bday. if for some odd chance in hell i could have my kid on the 31st, or even Nov 1 or 2.... MAN, I'd know creation loves me :cloud9:


----------



## txbiscuit

> Originally Posted by Snackimals
> anyone else have some hidden past time?! (we already know about 'someones' adult film projects )

In my younger days, I used to do stand up comedy. Does that count? I even had a joke about a lady telling me my eggs were going to rot inside me if I didn't hurry up and get pregnant.


----------



## Snackimals

regards your AF...
I think you're right! It is good that it came, that you have a clear indication of how well things are operating down stairs. 
We will take what we know and move forward :thumbup:

For my part, AF was major heavy and horrid, but actually went by pretty fast. I usually take 4-5 days. This time, I'd say Im ready to 'start my engine' tonight. I expect my ideal ODP to be between the 25th and 27th, which is also a full moon! Hurray!


----------



## txbiscuit

My older niece was born on my sister's birthday and my younger niece was born on my mom's birthday. My sister was hoping they'd each have their "own" day, but my niece loves it. 

I think I'd be happy with October, November, or December. As a December baby myself, I'd prefer not tooooo close to Christmas.


----------



## LillyTame

I was thinking it would be fun to have a Oct 31st Bday...can imagine the Halloween/costume theme bdays. :thumbup:

But about the horoscope...I'm a little superstitious (thanks mom) and I had such a crappy relationship with my mom, I worry about my baby being a scorpio like her and us having a bad relationship. But maybe it will be a boy...some how in my mind, the thought of having a boy would make things easier.

My plan for this cycle:

CD10: Start BD'ing EOD
CD12: Start OPK's and drinking grapefruit juice to increase/encourage EWCM
Will also be using softcups, hips up technique, and mucinex
OV:BD everyday for 3 days once I get my +OPK
Valentine's day: :test:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Originally Posted by Snackimals
> anyone else have some hidden past time?! (we already know about 'someones' adult film projects )
> 
> In my younger days, I used to do stand up comedy. Does that count? I even had a joke about a lady telling me my eggs were going to rot inside me if I didn't hurry up and get pregnant.Click to expand...

Wow... im impressed! Thats really gutsy! And of course, very charming. You must be a riot to go out with!


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks Snackimals. :blush:

Speaking of Mucinex, I was telling my mom that my nose has been stuffy at night, and she couldn't stop singing the praises of Mucinex. I am going to buy some next cycle and hope for two benefits in one. 

I had been thinking AF was due on the 27th, but I just realized she's actually due on the 25th! Only one week until I can test!


----------



## LillyTame

:dust: It's always awesome to realize you have less days then you thought lol FX'd 

I kind of hate the period I'm in, waiting to Ov. At least in the 2ww you can imagine you are cooking a lil bean *day dreaming*


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> :dust: It's always awesome to realize you have less days then you thought lol FX'd
> 
> I kind of hate the period I'm in, waiting to Ov. At least in the 2ww you can imagine you are cooking a lil bean *day dreaming*

Hey guys.. sorry, work today was N.U.T.S. and I wasn't even home until a half hour ago. I missed all kinds of goodness!

@Lilly: awww sorry hon, but at least a REAL AF is a sign that things are regulating! My last one was a bit sketchy as well.. hopefully next time is more believable

@Snackimals: does that have Vitex in it? Or what else? 

THINK FERTILE LADIES :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Yes ma'am! It does.


----------



## LillyTame

So ladies...do twins run in any of your families? Any of you want twins?

I think I would like twins....a boy and a girl...then I would have 2 down 1 child to go lol. I want a total of 3 kids. Only my grandfather was a fraternal twin, that's the only twin on either side of our families. I hear vanishing twin is actually a more common occurance than people think...isn't that weird?


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> So ladies...do twins run in any of your families? Any of you want twins?
> 
> I think I would like twins....a boy and a girl...then I would have 2 down 1 child to go lol. I want a total of 3 kids. Only my grandfather was a fraternal twin, that's the only twin on either side of our families. I hear vanishing twin is actually a more common occurance than people think...isn't that weird?

I think maybe DH has a couple sets of twins in his family.. he has twin girl first cousins, for sure. I don't know, I'd honestly be happy with just one. 

Vanishing twin syndrome is weird, but you know what's weirder? Human chimeras! :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Vanishing twin syndrome is weird, but you know what's weirder? Human chimeras! :wacko:

Yea that is pretty interesting. I first heard about it on some drama-csi type show...it may have been CSI or Law & Order.


----------



## Snackimals

actually, my gma had twins, and one of my aunts (my moms sister), also.... we've all kinda been waiting for my generation (cousins) to come out with the next set.

personally, id be thrilled. i want 4 kids... the sooner they're out the better!


----------



## txbiscuit

My maternal grandmother was a twin. She had six kids and has 16 grandkids. So far only one male cousin has had twins, and his wife was on fertility meds. I used to really want to be the one to have twins, but after looking at some pictures of twin baby bumps, I'm a little scared. :saywhat: If I got pregnant this cycle, I'd be due around her birthday, so that would be kind of cool. I don't think twin pregnancies usually make it to 40 weeks, though.


----------



## txbiscuit

P.S. Whenever I hear about chimera, I think of the "introducing the families" scene from My Big Fat Greek Wedding:



> Now, you are family. Okay. All my life, I had a lump at the back of my neck, right here. Always, a lump. Then I started menopause and the lump got bigger from the "hormonees." It started to grow. So I go to the doctor, and he did the bio... the b... the... the bios... the... b... the "bobopsy." Inside the lump he found teeth and a spinal cord. Yes. Inside the lump was my twin.

(I know it's not exactly the same thing, but that scene always makes me laugh.)


----------



## LillyTame

LMAO! That is funny...I have never seen that movie...on my to-watch-list now.

I think it would be awesome if by the end of the year our title becomes something like 4 ladies with 6 babies! lol


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> P.S. Whenever I hear about chimera, I think of the "introducing the families" scene from My Big Fat Greek Wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you are family. Okay. All my life, I had a lump at the back of my neck, right here. Always, a lump. Then I started menopause and the lump got bigger from the "hormonees." It started to grow. So I go to the doctor, and he did the bio... the b... the... the bios... the... b... the "bobopsy." Inside the lump he found teeth and a spinal cord. Yes. Inside the lump was my twin.
> 
> (I know it's not exactly the same thing, but that scene always makes me laugh.)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I LOVE that movie! The Windex obsession.. so gross haha

So I'm the only one who wants one? I'll probably be the one who gets two.


----------



## Snackimals

ugh... warning: I am highly visual. that movie 'story' is gross :sadangel:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> So I'm the only one who wants one? I'll probably be the one who gets two.


:haha: so true! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

At this point, I think I just want one. OH definitely just wants one. (Definitely one at a time, in his case.)


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> At this point, I think I just want one. OH definitely just wants one. (Definitely one at a time, in his case.)

I have a dog and a husband, so I basically already have two. I think this is why I only want one.. and sometimes I question the sanity of even wanting one. 

Is anyone else a little freaked up about essentially giving up all your spare time for the better part of a year??


----------



## Snackimals

you know what... I have to admit: last night I saw my gfriend with her baby, and I was actually really glad I dont have one of those. I felt terrible for thinkin it, but I couldnt stop thinking it.

She looks so tired and 'older'... and I swear she's always saying stuff like 'I know these next months wll be better' or 'I know my son came in to my life for the better'... Like, for reals, she says shit like that ALL the time, at random. SO, it makes me uneasy about how 'happy' she really is. Mind you, she swears she got pregnant 2 weeks after getting off the pill (and shed been on it for 9+ years). 

I saw her yesterday, and I was frankly feeling really fit and proud of myself, excited about my new VicSecrets, thinking about my next nail appt- what color what color- and I didnt want to be her for one second. 

Am I the devil? :devil:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> you know what... I have to admit: last night I saw my gfriend with her baby, and I was actually really glad I dont have one of those. I felt terrible for thinkin it, but I couldnt stop thinking it.
> 
> She looks so tired and 'older'... and I swear she's always saying stuff like 'I know these next months wll be better' or 'I know my son came in to my life for the better'... Like, for reals, she says shit like that ALL the time, at random. SO, it makes me uneasy about how 'happy' she really is. Mind you, she swears she got pregnant 2 weeks after getting off the pill (and shed been on it for 9+ years).
> 
> I saw her yesterday, and I was frankly feeling really fit and proud of myself, excited about my new VicSecrets, thinking about my next nail appt- what color what color- and I didnt want to be her for one second.
> 
> Am I the devil? :devil:

I don't think so. After my sister had her third, she looked like she aged about 10 years in a week. Things are finally getting a little better now, but as much as I adore my nieces and nephew, I wouldn't want to trade places with her.


----------



## Snackimals

i guess my mentality is '2 would be great' cuz there is no coming back from that. its like getting your feet wet, or just cannon-balling in to the pool...


----------



## LillyTame

I have a OH and 3 cats....I swear at least once a week I'm either talking about the cats or him when I say...I already have a toddler, why do I need another!

Some times when I'm being a lazy ass on the couch or just get up and decide to go somewhere at the last minute, I think about how I'm lucky I can do this right now and I don't have to do anything I don't feel like! No packing baby bags, no worrying about waking a lil one up before I want to or a lo waking ME up before I want to lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

Bhahahahaha that's an amazing analogy! I love it.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Am I the devil? :devil:

Nope, just human.

And I think that's exactly why new moms hang around with other new moms - they totally get it. Allllllll my good friends (four) have kids, most (three) have two. It's a lot of kids to be around when we all get together (rarely). And sometimes all I can think is "thank goodness I get to go back to my quiet house and sleep for 10 hours"


----------



## LillyTame

I AM the devil...I want more than one so that they can eventually entertain themselves! lmao I have a cousin that has one child...and because we don't live close to other family with kids his age he looks to adults for his entertainment which I don't think is appropriate. I say all the time, he needs someone his age to play with.

Oh and my cousin just says they are waiting on me to have kids for him to play with! lol


----------



## thayet

hey @ txbiscuit.. you feeling any better?


----------



## txbiscuit

I think 7 kids all around at once would overwhelm anyone. My parents' house is a zoo when all the kids are over, and there are just three of them. I feel the same way about needing time to go home and recharge.

I've started watching childbirth videos online. Someone stop me!


----------



## LillyTame

I have one friend with 8! kids (2 sets of twins under 10) and one friend with 9! (singletons!) kids. Can you imagine spitting out nine babies??!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I've started watching childbirth videos online. Someone stop me!

There is this one video that I found sooo funny (please forgive me lol)...the lady is like why does my ass hurt! And I guess someone says because the baby is coming out...well the funny part is I swear she gets demonic! lol She turns to who ever that person was and grits her teeth and is like "well get it out then". Soooo funny!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Can you imagine spitting out nine babies??!

No. If I lived in the Victorian times with no birth control, I'd sew my knees together after the third one. Eff that. :growlmad:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I've started watching childbirth videos online. Someone stop me!

Oh crap.. now *I* started watching.. I've changed my mind. :sick:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> hey @ txbiscuit.. you feeling any better?

I am! Thanks for asking. I am really glad it didn't turn out to be strep throat. 

What scares you guys most? Pregnancy, childbirth, the newborn stage? I think I alternate between the three (I refuse to even think about the teenager years).


----------



## Snackimals

I'd say: 1-3 year olds scare me the most.
Being prego sounds tiring, but do-able. Giving birth, sounds like a productive challenge. Teenage years would prob be my favorite...

I've fancied adopting teens. So they can get themselves places, do there own laundry, have a life... and share all the jucy details with their cool mom when they are home. I definitely want to be the 'cool mom' that everyone of my kids friends likes. 

Summary: Toddlers! They scare me. That is like straight up NO TIME FOR YOU EVER!


----------



## LillyTame

One of my grandmothers had 12!


----------



## LillyTame

Teenagers scare me...some go through that phase "I'm going to do what I want and you can't stop me." I was a decent kid but I had friends! I saw things! lmao


----------



## txbiscuit

12! My goodness.

I think the thing that worries me the most is that OH and I both enjoy our sleep and our freedom. OH takes lots of naps, and we both like to run errands without doing much (if any) planning in advance. Hopefully, we'll adjust.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Teenagers scare me...some go through that phase "I'm going to do what I want and you can't stop me." I was a decent kid but I had friends! I saw things! lmao

Yeah it's a toss-up between the toddler years (1-3) and early teenage years. Have you SEEN what teenagers wear these days? Or DON'T wear? Jesus h. bananas. 

Toddlers I find exhausting.. I can only hope mine learns to entertain itself. Quietly.


----------



## Snackimals

hahahaha... i think we all dressed ridiculous at some point. i did. 
Nothing tops my fear of an obviously irrational self-centered human being... a little cute one at that! AHHHH! Toddlers!!!


----------



## LillyTame

One thing that has scared me lately is breastfeeding. I had hoped to be able to do it...but reading some of the threads around here is scaring the scrap out of me lol....it's hard to get baby to do it, it's killer on the nipples, some times you don't produce enough...the list just goes on and on! :wacko:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> One thing that has scared me lately is breastfeeding. I had hoped to be able to do it...but reading some of the threads around here is scaring the scrap out of me lol....it's hard to get baby to do it, it's killer on the nipples, some times you don't produce enough...the list just goes on and on! :wacko:

At least with breastfeeding, there's formula.. what do you do if you run out of patience with an irritating two year old who won't potty train? You can't give 'em back! Toddlers. *shudder*

Maybe I'll adopt a few teenagers and call it a day. :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> hahahaha... i think we all dressed ridiculous at some point. i did.
> Nothing tops my fear of an obviously irrational self-centered human being... a little cute one at that! AHHHH! Toddlers!!!


Nope! Not me...I've never worn coochie cutters...aka booty shorts and tank tops to school...or anywhere else but the beach! Derby practice maybe lol. My boobs weren't hanging out and I wasn't having sex with everything that looked my way. Nor was I trying every drug out there. I didn't cuss at my parents or threaten to runaway because I couldnt get the latest pair of shoes or a new phone...THAT'S the kind of behaviour I'm afraid of. Some times it's the parenting...and some times it's just the kid! I've seen both...I've seen parents that I would have love to have been mine and the kid just ran over them and took advantage OR did things behind their backs. It's actually interesting how some of the asshole parents or parents who just didn't give a damn actually had some of the better behaving kids lol.

Now I know there are exceptions to everyone...and I'm not saying everyone is a hoe because they dress skimpy....I'm just saying I think it's inappropriate and I'm afraid of the day I will have to deal with it. Like my little brother....started getting tattoos in his teens and now has them ALL over...I'm talking even his FACE!!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Now I know there are exceptions to everyone...and I'm not saying everyone is a hoe because they dress skimpy....I'm just saying I think it's inappropriate and I'm afraid of the day I will have to deal with it. Like my little brother....started getting tattoos in his teens and now has them ALL over...I'm talking even his FACE!!

Face tattoos.. yikes. No going back on that one. 

Today was so crazy I didn't cook dinner and I feel like a nap. If apathy is an early pg symptom, I am obviously knocked up with triplets. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

woohoo for triplets :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:
 

> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Now I know there are exceptions to everyone...and I'm not saying everyone is a hoe because they dress skimpy....I'm just saying I think it's inappropriate and I'm afraid of the day I will have to deal with it. Like my little brother....started getting tattoos in his teens and now has them ALL over...I'm talking even his FACE!!
> 
> Face tattoos.. yikes. No going back on that one.
> 
> Today was so crazy I didn't cook dinner and I feel like a nap. If apathy is an early pg symptom, I am obviously knocked up with triplets. :sleep:Click to expand...

Maybe your body is making you rest up for implantation!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Face tattoos.. yikes. No going back on that one.
> 
> Today was so crazy I didn't cook dinner and I feel like a nap. If apathy is an early pg symptom, I am obviously knocked up with triplets. :sleep:


Ugh...and now he is 21 with two daughters under 2 by two different women! He was just one of those wild/bad seeds from the beginning.


----------



## Snackimals

for the record, I didn't dress sluty. 
but I can say that I got boobs and a big butt at 14, and the rest of me stayed a size 3/4... so frankly, unless i wore a mens tshirt and baggy jeans, everything looked fitting in the wrong places. mind you, i didnt have sex for the first time until i was in COLLEGE, and i was an advance placement student all thru highschool.

your body is what you make of it i supose.

i LOVED the 60's and 70's, so thats what i meant by ridiculous! i did used short shorts if they were vintage textiles.. with platform wedge sandals! heart shaped lenses! hahahaha. luved high school!


----------



## LillyTame

No hun, I'm talking about the girls that purposely wear the slutty stuff...I went to school with girls that would bring and then change clothes at school so their parents wouldn't see them.


----------



## LillyTame

And Boys too! Like when they wear either extra baggy or tight/skinny jeans but their underwear is showing...I mean the pants are completely below their butts! What is that?!


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> for the record, I didn't dress sluty.
> but I can say that I got boobs and a big butt at 14, and the rest of me stayed a size 3/4... so frankly, unless i wore a mens tshirt and baggy jeans, everything lookes fitting in the wrong places. mind you, i didnt have sex for the first time until i was in COLLEGE, and i was an advance placement student all thru highschool.
> 
> your body is what you make of it i supose.
> 
> i LOVED the 60's and 70's, so thats what i meant by ridiculous! i did used short shorts if they were vintage textiles.. with platform wedge sandals! heart shaped lenses! hahahaha. luved high school!

You sound pretty similar to me. I got boobs one week in high school (seriously, one week I didn't really need a bra, and the next I was spilling out of a C cup), so even tshirts and jeans sometimes looked a little hoochie on me. I was totally oblivious until I saw pictures of myself. But like you, I didn't have sex until college and was in AP classes - basically a nerd.


----------



## LillyTame

My first time was a month after high school :blush: So I was on my way to college! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Gosh, I hope our kids are all like we were. We were awesome!


----------



## Snackimals

I like this Highschool theme! Its fun to hear what we were like WAY before TTC became our life goal! 

Shout out to my nerdy TTC budy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

Snackimals said:


> I like this Highschool theme! Its fu to hear what we were like WAY before TTC became our life goal!
> 
> Shout out to my nerdy TTC budy!!! :happydance:

*txbiscuit


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Maybe your body is making you rest up for implantation!

:rofl:

Nah, I think it's the vitex.. today is my first day on the full dose (1000mg) and I've heard it can tire you out at first. But that's okay, that's why they sell :coffee:

Or it could also be the fact it's SUPER windy and cold here today. 

Am I the only one who lives where there's real winter?


----------



## LillyTame

:jo: This is how I feel talking about my younger self! Even when I WAS young...I always felt older....wasn't in the same mind set as my peers.:coffee:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> My first time was a month after high school :blush: So I was on my way to college! lol

Haha obviously I lost my v-card at 15 but WHO'S COUNTING right. I was a nerd too and wore a uniform to highschool.. maybe the kilt was responsible.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Maybe your body is making you rest up for implantation!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nah, I think it's the vitex.. today is my first day on the full dose (1000mg) and I've heard it can tire you out at first. But that's okay, that's why they sell :coffee:
> 
> Or it could also be the fact it's SUPER windy and cold here today.
> 
> Am I the only one who lives where there's real winter?Click to expand...

Real winter...??? Whats that?? Like, with white cold stuff that falls from the sky...?
Ohhh, you mean like when I put away my flip-flops for about 3 months and wear cool fingerless gloves!!!??? Ah! Yeah, we totally have that here!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> My first time was a month after high school :blush: So I was on my way to college! lol
> 
> Haha obviously I lost my v-card at 15 but WHO'S COUNTING right. I was a nerd too and wore a uniform to highschool.. maybe the kilt was responsible.Click to expand...

I love those skirts! Remember when they were the "in" thing? We didn't have to wear them and wore them lol


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Real winter...??? Whats that?? Like, with white cold stuff that falls from the sky...?
> Ohhh, you mean like when I put away my flip-flops for about 3 months and wear cool fingerless gloves!!!??? Ah! Yeah, we totally have that here!

All three of you suck. :cold:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Real winter...??? Whats that?? Like, with white cold stuff that falls from the sky...?
> Ohhh, you mean like when I put away my flip-flops for about 3 months and wear cool fingerless gloves!!!??? Ah! Yeah, we totally have that here!
> 
> All three of you suck. :cold:Click to expand...


:rofl: What? I didn't even SAY anything! lol...We get snow...some times...on the mountain...like twice this year so far lol.

Oops...not even this year...that was last year.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Real winter...??? Whats that?? Like, with white cold stuff that falls from the sky...?
> Ohhh, you mean like when I put away my flip-flops for about 3 months and wear cool fingerless gloves!!!??? Ah! Yeah, we totally have that here!
> 
> All three of you suck. :cold:Click to expand...

Hey, at least Im not Miss Hawaii! I do actually wear double socks and a sweater AND coat for a while. Thats pretty intense in my book! 

And dont sweat it about your v-card. I thought all my friends were cooler than me cuz they didnt bother with theirs either. I take no credit for keeping mine so long... I grew up SCARED OUT OF MY MIND of my mother. Thats it. Thats the secret. Your mom should never be 'your friend' if she really wants to be a mom, I think.

My mom was/is a strict hardcore Mexican single parent! She worked hard to not be some dead beat, went to school, refused public assistance, and demanded a LOT from her kids. I was so scared to dissapoint her, so scared.


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Real winter...??? Whats that?? Like, with white cold stuff that falls from the sky...?
> Ohhh, you mean like when I put away my flip-flops for about 3 months and wear cool fingerless gloves!!!??? Ah! Yeah, we totally have that here!
> 
> All three of you suck. :cold:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: What? I didn't even SAY anything! lol...We get snow...some times...on the mountain...like twice this year so far lol.
> 
> Oops...not even this year...that was last year.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> My mom was/is a strict hardcore Mexican single parent! She worked hard to not be some dead beat, went to school, refused public assistance, and demanded a LOT from her kids. I was so scared to dissapoint her, so scared.

My mom's advice when I went away to university: don't get pregnant, don't get arrested and don't flunk out of school. Best advice ever. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Man! Et tu, Snackimals? :dohh: Well...I would just like to say that some nights I actually have to close the windows, turn off the fans, AND use a comforter!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> :rofl: What? I didn't even SAY anything! lol...We get snow...some times...on the mountain...like twice this year so far lol.
> 
> Oops...not even this year...that was last year.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Man! Et tu, Snackimals? :dohh: Well...I would just like to say that some nights I actually have to close the windows, turn off the fans, AND use a comforter!

Oh my God.... shoot me! You are so lucky. Now Im mad at my life!


----------



## LillyTame

:tease::angelnot:


Ha! Look what I found for you early bloomers :holly::haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahahaha, I'm terrified that's how my boobs are going to look when I'm pregnant. Seriously, I've had nightmares about it.

:holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> :tease::angelnot:
> 
> 
> Ha! Look what I found for you early bloomers :holly::haha:

LOL... :rofl:

too funny :)


----------



## Snackimals

dude.
that is so gross. its like a ronchy animation. whats up with that! 
when does one use that!?

dont be hating on us because we are hating on your climate!


----------



## Snackimals

ok. I have to seriously get some work done before i jet. 

i'll check in with y'all when im home!

lots of love and good wishes to everyone, even if you do live in a paradise! 
:happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Now...now was the perfect time to use that lmao :coolio:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> ok. I have to seriously get some work done before i jet.
> 
> i'll check in with y'all when im home!
> 
> lots of love and good wishes to everyone, even if you do live in a paradise!
> :happydance:

See ya later hun! You guys were quiet earlier, that's when i did all my work lol. Tonight is when I'll have to force myself to do some more work...have some homework to do booooo lol :coffee:


----------



## thayet

.. I present photographic evidence. This was my backyard after Snowpocalypse (or Snowmageddon) 2011.
 



Attached Files:







snowpocalypse.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## txbiscuit

Boo homework. Every so often, I think about going back to school. Then I remember homework. :coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Boo homework. Every so often, I think about going back to school. Then I remember homework. :coffee::coffee::coffee:

I have two undergraduate degrees, a graduate degree and a diploma. Never again. :coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> .. I present photographic evidence. This was my backyard after Snowpocalypse (or Snowmageddon) 2011.

I don't think I've ever seen that much snow in my life. Even at ski resorts.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> .. I present photographic evidence. This was my backyard after Snowpocalypse (or Snowmageddon) 2011.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen that much snow in my life. Even at ski resorts.Click to expand...

That was a really bad storm.. but still. We bought a snowblower last year, and it snowed twice. I threatened to move to Arizona afterward. :)


----------



## LillyTame

That's so beautiful! I would love that...sometimes lol. I've been trying to catch the snow here it's always during the freaking work week! 

This is a pic from Wednesday...DONT SHOOT ME!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> That's so beautiful! I would love that...sometimes lol. I've been trying to catch the snow here it's always during the freaking work week!
> 
> This is a pic from Wednesday...DONT SHOOT ME!

Moving to Hawaii. STAT.


----------



## LillyTame

lol:thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> That's so beautiful! I would love that...sometimes lol. I've been trying to catch the snow here it's always during the freaking work week!
> 
> This is a pic from Wednesday...DONT SHOOT ME!
> 
> Moving to Hawaii. STAT.Click to expand...

Um, me too. 

It has been semi cold-ish, but there was random polo at work the other day:
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/ScreenShot2013-01-18at71257PM_zpsd362d472.png


----------



## thayet

Cool! I like ponies. Also hot guys who ride 'em :winkwink:

Speaking of hot guys.. I should probably pay attention to DH for a bit. :roll:

talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow!


----------



## LillyTame

Good idea thayet :thumbup:

Guess I'll start wrapping up here at work too! Talk to you ladies later :hi:


----------



## txbiscuit

Night all!


----------



## txbiscuit

Nice temp shift thayet! 

How is everyone this weekend? OH worked last night, so I'm chart stalking until he wakes up.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea thayet...I think your OV day was the 15th, surprised you haven't gotten crosshairs yet.

And txbiscuit...I see you got yours, but your temps are so wonky I don't know what to make of it lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I think this month will just have to be a practice month. I'm not sure I actually O'ed. Maybe it's my body's way of saying it doesn't want to be 8-9 months pregnant in September (when it's 110 degrees outside).


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, the snow I wouldn't mind visiting thayet, but that kind of heat! I'll pass! lol:wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

It's only that bad in September, usually, but... yeah. Every year I consider moving.

Speaking of snow, I saw this and thought of your kitties: https://youtu.be/UW1j7lzX0dw


----------



## LillyTame

How cute is that! That has to be lots of fun, especially for an indoor cat. I always say I wish I could show my girls snow. Don't think they'll ever get the chance though.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think AF may be coming early. I have cramps and a slight case of misdirected rage. :devil: Oh well. The sooner she comes, the sooner I can worry about next month.


----------



## thayet

Hey Ladies!

Sorry busy Saturday.. DH wasn't working, so we went to this cool artisan cheese place we discovered at the local food and wine show. Yum! Then his work people are coming over later, so it's the usual cooking/cleaning. 

BUT FIRST.. we :sex:! WHY YOU ASK? Check this out!

EDIT: It's the Vitex, I swear.. this plant is my new favourite plant ever.
 



Attached Files:







cd19.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I think AF may be coming early. I have cramps and a slight case of misdirected rage. :devil: Oh well. The sooner she comes, the sooner I can worry about next month.

Honestly your temps are all over the place.. maybe vaginal temping next month will give you a better idea of what's going on. Must be all that warm weather down south :D


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry busy Saturday.. DH wasn't working, so we went to this cool artisan cheese place we discovered at the local food and wine show. Yum! Then his work people are coming over later, so it's the usual cooking/cleaning.
> 
> BUT FIRST.. we :sex:! WHY YOU ASK? Check this out:

:happydance::happydance:

That's a really strong positive! Get it, girl! :sex:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> That's a really strong positive! Get it, girl! :sex:

Question: is it too late to BD after your temp already is rising? I didn't check my OPK late yesterday afternoon.. I think we should anyways.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think it would be a good idea to do it. The egg can survive 12-24 hours (I think).


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I think it would be a good idea to do it. The egg can survive 12-24 hours (I think).

I think you're right. Poor little eggies.. such a short lifespan!

Hmm the other two ladies are quiet this evening! I guess it *is* Saturday


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit, any AF updates? I need to stalk *somebody* :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet - wow that is a mighty strong positive! :happydance: You should try to BD for the next two days (today plus two more days)....it is my understanding that the postive indicates that the egg will be released within the next 12-36hrs. So you want lots of :spermy: to be heading that way! How is your CM?


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> thayet - wow that is a mighty strong positive! :happydance: You should try to BD for the next two days (today plus two more days)....it is my understanding that the postive indicates that the egg will be released within the next 12-36hrs. So you want lots of :spermy: to be heading that way! How is your CM?

It's the vitex! CM is creamy, or was around noon - I used preseed though to help the lil' guys on their journey :haha: 

I still can't believe the OPK was that positive.. my eyeballs nearly fell out of my head. 

Any updates for you? EDIT: more in the way of any new action plans for this cycle, OH updates, etc. etc. *nosy*


----------



## txbiscuit

I still feel like AF is about to rear her ugly head. Earlier this week, I was tempted to go get some Dollar Tree tests, but I know it would be a waste of money.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I still feel like AF is about to rear her ugly head. Earlier this week, I was tempted to go get some Dollar Tree tests, but I know it would be a waste of money.

Are they actually a dollar each? Or more?


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I still feel like AF is about to rear her ugly head. Earlier this week, I was tempted to go get some Dollar Tree tests, but I know it would be a waste of money.
> 
> Are they actually a dollar each? Or more?Click to expand...

I'm afraid to go find out! :haha:

EDIT: According to Yelp, they're actually $1. Excuse me ladies... I have to go... Um...


----------



## LillyTame

Well, we went to the store and bought some grapefruit juice..100% juice, not from concentrate :thumbup: I haven't tried it yet...waiting till closer to OV, but I'm scared lmao...I'm just preparing for this bitter taste! lol...OH is just making fun of me!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Well, we went to the store and bought some grapefruit juice..100% juice, not from concentrate :thumbup: I haven't tried it yet...waiting till closer to OV, but I'm scared lmao...I'm just preparing for this bitter taste! lol...OH is just making fun of me!

I kind of like grapefruit juice. But I like bitter/sour foods a lot more than most people. FX that it works for you!

Confession: I went to the dollar store and bought some pregnancy tests. They were $1, and I figured it would be good to have them on hand... :blush: I still have a FRER that came with my OPKs. Since I have horrendous PMS, I'm still going to try to avoid testing unless AF is late.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh and I tried to get OH to look at baby stuff with me but he wouldn't while we were in the store last night, but he wouldn't. He finally said he doesn't want to jinx us. In a past relationship they had 2 MCs, the pregnancies got pretty far...they bought stuff for baby. So I understand where he is coming from...I felt bad/sad for him and thought it was kind of sweet at the same time that he doesn't want to jinx us. I knew about the pregnancies but didn't know he was feeling that way. So I wont be buying anything early. I will TRY to wait till he is ready, but that might change once I actually get pregnant lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Oh and I tried to get OH to look at baby stuff with me but he wouldn't while we were in the store last night, but he wouldn't. He finally said he doesn't want to jinx us. In a past relationship they had 2 MCs, the pregnancies got pretty far...they bought stuff for baby. So I understand where he is coming from...I felt bad/sad for him and thought it was kind of sweet at the same time that he doesn't want to jinx us. I knew about the pregnancies but didn't know he was feeling that way. So I wont be buying anything early. I will TRY to wait till he is ready, but that might change once I actually get pregnant lol

Yeah. I feel like I will jinx myself if I buy baby stuff. (That doesn't stop me from looking...) Gosh, I can't imagine how fragile I'd feel after multiple MCs. That would be so sad. :(


----------



## thayet

Hey guys :) DH is downstairs with our remaining party guests (11:24pm here) playing video games.. ugh. I managed to stick to two or three drinks tonight, and I still feel wretched. 

I know, the thought of having multiple mc's is awful. To know that there was a life that started and it was lost - awful. My acupuncturist said his wife has lost two pregnancies, both at 6w0d. I don't think I'm going to tell ANYONE until at least 12w.


----------



## txbiscuit

Me either. I think after all the two week waits, I'll have a 12 week wait before I can *really* feel excited.


----------



## txbiscuit

Once again I'm putting the cart wayyyy before the horse (as in, the horse hasn't even been conceived yet), but I've been thinking of baby names*. I was reading a name blog that said to avoid giving your kid a name that would give them weird initials (like M.U.D. or A.S.S.) The thing is, OH's last name begins with D. It seems inevitable that even if there's no 'D'isease or 'D'isorder or 'D'isfunction spelled out by the initials now, there will be soon enough. Am I a bad person for deciding not to worry about this? I mean, the U.S. president's initials are B.O.

*This is the only thing keeping me from Googling pregnancy symptoms and/or calculating what my due date would be if I conceived in each of the next 10 months.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh I was going to bring up naming! There is another thread "I would use this name if it wasn't for" or something along those lines. But I was wondering if you guys had any names picked out.

When my and OH are thinking of names we always think about possible negative and positive nicknames, initials, and how the name(s) will sound with his last name....or even with our names, as a whole family. I think it's helpful to be considerate of the child and that they will have to live with this name until they are old enough to change lol, but you can't forsee everything....and if other kids really want to make fun of them, they will find a way!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Once again I'm putting the cart wayyyy before the horse (as in, the horse hasn't even been conceived yet), but I've been thinking of baby names*. I was reading a name blog that said to avoid giving your kid a name that would give them weird initials (like M.U.D. or A.S.S.) The thing is, OH's last name begins with D. It seems inevitable that even if there's no 'D'isease or 'D'isorder or 'D'isfunction spelled out by the initials now, there will be soon enough. Am I a bad person for deciding not to worry about this? I mean, the U.S. president's initials are B.O.
> 
> *This is the only thing keeping me from Googling pregnancy symptoms and/or calculating what my due date would be if I conceived in each of the next 10 months.

:lol:

The initial thing is pretty complicated. My current job's old title, about 10 years ago, was Application Support Specialist. You can guess why it got changed. :D 

My former last name started with a D but now starts with an M, so I was thinking of maybe Scottish names, as we are McSomethings. 

I'm happy to share names with you ladies - off to Google ideas! I haven't let myself do that before now.. except when we were trying to name the dog. :roll:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah. I think we'll avoid S.T.D. or S.A.D. I think I won't worry about anything less obvious. I suppose once we have kids, I'll have to either get around to changing my last name or add my last name to their's as a middle name. (In my imagination, if I don't do this, I'm constantly accused of kidnapping.) 

Right now, I kind of like grandparent names (which is apparently kind of trendy). Margaret, Alice, Henry, Oscar, etc. 

My temps are weird.


----------



## thayet

Quiet again today!

Okay so my frontrunners for names are: 

Boy:
Evan (play on Evelyn, which is my mom's name)

Girl:
Aislinn 
Lauren

That's as far as I've gotten. Likely any name I prefer will get shot down by DH, he likes to veto things just to aggravate me *flashback to wedding planning*.. :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ah! I love those names. Evelyn could be a nice middle name for Lauren or Aislinn, too.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Yeah. I think we'll avoid S.T.D. or S.A.D. I think I won't worry about anything less obvious. I suppose once we have kids, I'll have to either get around to changing my last name or add my last name to their's as a middle name. (In my imagination, if I don't do this, I'm constantly accused of kidnapping.)
> 
> Right now, I kind of like grandparent names (which is apparently kind of trendy). Margaret, Alice, Henry, Oscar, etc.
> 
> My temps are weird.

Yes they are. Do you vary your sleepwear/blankets/etc? I know it's not supposed to make a difference, but I try to sleep the same "way" every night. 

As for grandparent names, my mother's mother was Margaret, and that's my middle name. :) I'm pretty much obligated to have that as a middle name for a girl, unless I want my entire family to hate me forever. 

I like the name Charlotte but my aunt stole that one for my cousin. Ditto with Claire and Ava (friends' kids).


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Ah! I love those names. Evelyn could be a nice middle name for Lauren or Aislinn, too.

Good point!

You can tell I'm obviously having a girl ;)


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> That's as far as I've gotten. Likely any name I prefer will get shot down by DH, he likes to veto things just to aggravate me *flashback to wedding planning*.. :dohh:

I love the names Agatha, Beatrice, and Clyde. OH responded with "**** no." :haha: He doesn't care at all about middle names, though, so I might sneak them in.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think we'll avoid S.T.D. or S.A.D. I think I won't worry about anything less obvious. I suppose once we have kids, I'll have to either get around to changing my last name or add my last name to their's as a middle name. (In my imagination, if I don't do this, I'm constantly accused of kidnapping.)
> 
> Right now, I kind of like grandparent names (which is apparently kind of trendy). Margaret, Alice, Henry, Oscar, etc.
> 
> My temps are weird.
> 
> Yes they are. Do you vary your sleepwear/blankets/etc? I know it's not supposed to make a difference, but I try to sleep the same "way" every night.
> 
> As for grandparent names, my mother's mother was Margaret, and that's my middle name. :) I'm pretty much obligated to have that as a middle name for a girl, unless I want my entire family to hate me forever.
> 
> I like the name Charlotte but my aunt stole that one for my cousin. Ditto with Claire and Ava (friends' kids).Click to expand...

I love the name Margaret. It's such a classic. 

Now that you mention it, my temps sometimes hit highs and lows the nights OH is here. He is used to working nights, so even if he sleeps with me, he sometimes tosses and turns or gets up constantly. I think I might start using my sleep tracking app again and see if weird sleep correlates to weird temperatures for me.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> That's as far as I've gotten. Likely any name I prefer will get shot down by DH, he likes to veto things just to aggravate me *flashback to wedding planning*.. :dohh:
> 
> I love the names Agatha, Beatrice, and Clyde. OH responded with "**** no." :haha: He doesn't care at all about middle names, though, so I might sneak them in.Click to expand...

A girl who I used to work with named her little girl Beatrice - I think Bea is a cute short version for everyday use. The classic names are making a comeback! It's way better than the 80s, when my class had three Jennifers, two Saras and I think two Tiffanys. Not that there's anything wrong with those names.. but it's nice to see something different. 

However, different can be bad. Here's a list of friends' kids' names that I think are weird:

- Navie (pronounced like Navy)
- Sadie (this makes me think of a golden retriever)
- Finnigan (I had to bite my tongue at that one)
- Alysha (ah-lisha or ah-leesha? grr @ ambiguity!)
- one lady named her kid Emma-leah but spelled it really, really weirdly. I don't even remember how she spelled it. 

At least with 'old fashioned' names, you can pronounce them properly. :nope:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I love the name Margaret. It's such a classic.
> 
> Now that you mention it, my temps sometimes hit highs and lows the nights OH is here. He is used to working nights, so even if he sleeps with me, he sometimes tosses and turns or gets up constantly. I think I might start using my sleep tracking app again and see if weird sleep correlates to weird temperatures for me.

We can share it :D

That's a good idea - if your sleep is interrupted at all, it's less likely you're going to get accurate temperatures. Maybe with time you'll figure out what your 'pattern' is and be able to mark the outliers as invalid (I did that with one temp this month). That'll help you to interpret the overall trend.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thayet said:
> 
> 
> That's as far as I've gotten. Likely any name I prefer will get shot down by DH, he likes to veto things just to aggravate me *flashback to wedding planning*.. :dohh:
> 
> I love the names Agatha, Beatrice, and Clyde. OH responded with "**** no." :haha: He doesn't care at all about middle names, though, so I might sneak them in.Click to expand...
> 
> A girl who I used to work with named her little girl Beatrice - I think Bea is a cute short version for everyday use. The classic names are making a comeback! It's way better than the 80s, when my class had three Jennifers, two Saras and I think two Tiffanys. Not that there's anything wrong with those names.. but it's nice to see something different.
> 
> However, different can be bad. Here's a list of friends' kids' names that I think are weird:
> 
> - Navie (pronounced like Navy)
> - Sadie (this makes me think of a golden retriever)
> - Finnigan (I had to bite my tongue at that one)
> - Alysha (ah-lisha or ah-leesha? grr @ ambiguity!)
> - one lady named her kid Emma-leah but spelled it really, really weirdly. I don't even remember how she spelled it.
> 
> At least with 'old fashioned' names, you can pronounce them properly. :nope:Click to expand...

Oh goodness. And Jessicas. The Sara/h's and Chris-es were the worst at my schools. Poor kids always had a last initial attached to their name.


----------



## LillyTame

I really liked Sara...then we googled it with OH's last name and we found a girl with that name and it made me sad lmao! So Sara is out. I like Lilly but it's too common right now. Sophia, Sadie, and Isabella...common and all my cats names already lol. What we currently have is:

Wyatt Holken V.
Lucas V.

You guys are the only ones I've told that too! (except for one friend who says the first one sounds like a politician lol). I haven't told anyone because I really like the name and I don't want people giving me crap that would make me feel bad and eventually change my mind. Girl names are apparently going to be harder. I always wanted to use Bleu because I loooove the color blue, but then Beyonce used it and I don't want people thinking I copied her...grrrr...I hate her lmao


----------



## txbiscuit

I like both Wyatt and Lucas! I also got mad at Beyonce - I've had the name Ivy on my list for yearrrrs, and suddenly it's "trending." 

Yeah, I think no one will know our names until the baby is born. Certain family members are *mean* about names. 

We will totally find out and share the gender, though.


----------



## LillyTame

I haven't made up my mind if I want to find out or not. A part of me wants it to be a surprise but the other part of me just knows I can't wait that long lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't think I could wait. I am a person who forces people to open birthday presents early because I can't wait to see their faces. :blush:

In other news, I have been super lightheaded the past few days. It's the only thing that's happened that's out-of-the-ordinary for me. I don't think it's a pg symptom since I don't think implantation would have happened yet, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to POAS. I am trying to save mine until the end of the week (and not order any more).


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I don't think I could wait. I am a person who forces people to open birthday presents early because I can't wait to see their faces. :blush:
> 
> In other news, I have been super lightheaded the past few days. It's the only thing that's happened that's out-of-the-ordinary for me. I don't think it's a pg symptom since I don't think implantation would have happened yet, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to POAS. I am trying to save mine until the end of the week (and not order any more).

Feeling lightheaded could be a symptom! I admire your fortitude, I don't know if I could wait that long to POAS :nope:

And as for finding out the sex, I absolutely would want to know. I'm a planner (obviously) so I would want to have as much time as possible to decorate, pick names, etc. Do you guys have those 3-D ultrasound places where you can go? There's one not two blocks from one of my client sites..


----------



## LillyTame

There is a lady on this site that always points out that anything new for YOU could be a good sign! I like that way of thinking of it for some reason. So when im symptom spotting i think, is that different/new compared to my usual self/cycles


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I really liked Sara...then we googled it with OH's last name and we found a girl with that name and it made me sad lmao! So Sara is out. I like Lilly but it's too common right now. Sophia, Sadie, and Isabella...common and all my cats names already lol. What we currently have is:
> 
> Wyatt Holken V.
> Lucas V.
> 
> You guys are the only ones I've told that too! (except for one friend who says the first one sounds like a politician lol). I haven't told anyone because I really like the name and I don't want people giving me crap that would make me feel bad and eventually change my mind. Girl names are apparently going to be harder. I always wanted to use Bleu because I loooove the color blue, but then Beyonce used it and I don't want people thinking I copied her...grrrr...I hate her lmao

I agree re: people giving you crap about the names. That's probably my main reason for not sharing with people. 

I like your boy names! And who knows, maybe your little guy WILL be a politician, and then he'll have a handsome grown-up name :D


----------



## LillyTame

I dont know if we have one on island, i sure hope so. But i was thinking if i got one would it be easier to slip up and see baby's bits lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I think we have the 3D ultrasounds here. My OB *only* does 20 week ultrasounds unless there's a problem, so it'll be nice to have that as a backup option incase she is not able to figure out the sex. brat: I must know!!)

If I POAS tomorrow, that's only 8 dpo. I think I am going to try to wait until Friday. We'll see.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I think we have the 3D ultrasounds here. My OB *only* does 20 week ultrasounds unless there's a problem, so it'll be nice to have that as a backup option incase she is not able to figure out the sex. brat: I must know!!)
> 
> If I POAS tomorrow, that's only 8 dpo. I think I am going to try to wait until Friday. We'll see.

I don't know how I'm going to deal with this 2ww every month.. gahh. I suck at waiting for things! :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I think we have the 3D ultrasounds here. My OB *only* does 20 week ultrasounds unless there's a problem, so it'll be nice to have that as a backup option incase she is not able to figure out the sex. brat: I must know!!)
> 
> If I POAS tomorrow, that's only 8 dpo. I think I am going to try to wait until Friday. We'll see.
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to deal with this 2ww every month.. gahh. I suck at waiting for things! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I know. I am terrible at waiting too. So much waiting with this!

Today I found out one of OH's good friend's and his wife are TTC their second. She says she has been going just as crazy over this as me. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## LillyTame

So a friend of mine texted me her potential baby names....they have i narrowed down to 3-4....I almost gave my opinion on which I thought was better etc, but then I remembered that I wouldn't appreciate anyone saying anything negative about the names I was considering...just let us make up our own minds. So I just said nice and asked how did she think they were going to decide. Do you ladies think that was ok? Or do you think you would have said which out of the 4 names YOU preferred?

Me and OH were talking about TTC today and I also mentioned that I would just go crazy if it took months and months or even years to conceive. :wacko:

We talked about girl names too...I think we have a first name now lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> So a friend of mine texted me her potential baby names....they have i narrowed down to 3-4....I almost gave my opinion on which I thought was better etc, but then I remembered that I wouldn't appreciate anyone saying anything negative about the names I was considering...just let us make up our own minds. So I just said nice and asked how did she think they were going to decide. Do you ladies think that was ok? Or do you think you would have said which out of the 4 names YOU preferred?
> 
> Me and OH were talking about TTC today and I also mentioned that I would just go crazy if it took months and months or even years to conceive. :wacko:
> 
> We talked about girl names too...I think we have a first name now lol

I am afraid to have an opinion on anything baby/TTC-related lately. :rofl: I think back on things I said when I was younger and want to smack myself (for instance: I told my mom I didn't like my cousin's baby name; my mom told my cousin, and my cousin cried :cry:). I think you handled it perfectly!

I go increasingly bonkers as the days pass. I don't even want to think about how looney tunes I'll be if it takes months or years. :muaha:

I wanna hear your girl name...

:winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

lol....Kara....Sara with a K. I'm gonna be brave and say what do you guys think? Don't worry, I'm not 100% set on this one because it sounds a lot like my cousin's name - Akira.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh I <3 love <3 it!! It's classic, but still unique! GREAT NAME!


----------



## txbiscuit

I feel like I need to go buy some lottery scratch-off tickets so that I have something to do in the morning besides POAS. I put a cup in the bathroom. I'm afraid that I'm about to go down a dark path.


----------



## LillyTame

Yay, thank you :thumbup::happydance:

I miss lotto tickets! There is NO gambling in Hawaii


----------



## txbiscuit

I feel like playing scratch-off games is a lot like POAS. You sit there imagining what your life will be like if you get a yes... 

Then: nope. :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

lmao! Well I think our chances of getting the BFP is a little bit higher


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL! I hope so! FX we win the lottery that costs us money. ;)


----------



## LillyTame

I'm totally gonna buy a few tickets when I visit Cali in March..can't win if you don't play! I was just telling OH I wondering what it felt like to do whatever the hell you wanted and not worry about money! I were passing the Hilton here and it's crazy prices even for one night...we just thought..."must be nice"


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I guess I should make dinner now...if I'm not back on here tonight, I beter not hear you tested in the morning! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL, I will do my best. I may have to find something to distract myself, but I will try to stay strong.


----------



## thayet

No gambling in Hawaii?? DH would go nuts.. he likes to bet on football. 

I like Kara as a name - it was a character from one of my favourite books. Also it's unique without being weird. Don't worry I won't steal it ;)


----------



## txbiscuit

I did not POAS today! Mostly I feel like AF is coming, although I don't have my usual spotting. I think being stricter about taking vitamins might have helped that. How is everyone?


----------



## LillyTame

thayet - thank you (about the name), we'll see if it sticks.
Yaya you got your crosshairs! :thumbup:

txbiscuit - good job not testing :thumbup:

Last night I kept having headaches in my my dreams! But they hurt so bad I don't know if they were real or not :shrug: My head kinda hurts right now too, I'll probably go lie back down for awhile.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> thayet - thank you (about the name), we'll see if it sticks.
> Yaya you got your crosshairs! :thumbup:
> 
> txbiscuit - good job not testing :thumbup:
> 
> Last night I kept having headaches in my my dreams! But they hurt so bad I don't know if they were real or not :shrug: My head kinda hurts right now too, I'll probably go lie back down for awhile.

Hi guys :)

@txbiscuit: wow, nice self-discipline! I am waiting on pins and needles here ;)

@Lilly: awww sorry about the headache :( 

@Snackimals: WHERE ARE YOU? We miss you! 

I think my chart is showing what's called a fallback rise.. apparently a dip in temps on 2-3 dpo means your progesterone levels haven't outcompeted your estrogen levels 100%. Thoughts? We'll see if things go back up again tomorrow. At least FF is predicting my cycle to be only 31 days instead of 40! :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yikes Lilly. I hate headaches. I hope you feel better after some rest. 

I have today off work, which means I need to stay busy so I don't obsess over TTC stuff. So far, I have plans to head to Costco, do laundry, and try a new recipe. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> thayet - thank you (about the name), we'll see if it sticks.
> Yaya you got your crosshairs! :thumbup:
> 
> txbiscuit - good job not testing :thumbup:
> 
> Last night I kept having headaches in my my dreams! But they hurt so bad I don't know if they were real or not :shrug: My head kinda hurts right now too, I'll probably go lie back down for awhile.
> 
> Hi guys :)
> 
> @txbiscuit: wow, nice self-discipline! I am waiting on pins and needles here ;)
> 
> @Lilly: awww sorry about the headache :(
> 
> @Snackimals: WHERE ARE YOU? We miss you!
> 
> I think my chart is showing what's called a fallback rise.. apparently a dip in temps on 2-3 dpo means your progesterone levels haven't outcompeted your estrogen levels 100%. Thoughts? We'll see if things go back up again tomorrow. At least FF is predicting my cycle to be only 31 days instead of 40! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I haven't heard of a fallback rise, but I know I've *seen* it on a lot of charts without knowing what to call it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! When do you think you will start testing*?

*I am sorry. I am obsessed with testing/not testin right now.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I haven't heard of a fallback rise, but I know I've *seen* it on a lot of charts without knowing what to call it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! When do you think you will start testing*?
> 
> *I am sorry. I am obsessed with testing/not testin right now.

LOL it's okay.. I am also obsessed with it (now officially being in the dpo phase). I think I am going to try to wait until the 31st, as that is my predicted AF arrival. Honestly I will probably test every day from 10dpo onwards. :blush:

Yeah I had to Google fallback rise.. I was like "wtf happened with my chart??" I actually re-took my temp this morning and it stayed exactly the same, so I knew it wasn't thermometer error or something. It's one of the criteria you can use to look at charts that look like yours on FF, and when I did that and matched them to my O date, it's pretty common. 

Explained here :)


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I haven't heard of a fallback rise, but I know I've *seen* it on a lot of charts without knowing what to call it. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! When do you think you will start testing*?
> 
> *I am sorry. I am obsessed with testing/not testin right now.

LOL it's okay.. I am also obsessed with it (now officially being in the dpo phase). I think I am going to try to wait until the 31st, as that is my predicted AF arrival. Honestly I will probably test every day from 10dpo onwards. :blush:

Yeah I had to Google fallback rise.. I was like "wtf happened with my chart??" I actually re-took my temp this morning and it stayed exactly the same, so I knew it wasn't thermometer error or something. It's one of the criteria you can use to look at charts that look like yours on FF, and when I did that and matched them to my O date, it's pretty common.


----------



## thayet

Oh no.. I just discovered FF's chart interpretation game.. TIME WASTER!

For the record, I scored 80% on my first try! :dance:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh gosh, games? This could be bad...


----------



## LillyTame

thayet - well that's good to know, in case I ever run into that on my chart. I think most people think it's an early implantation dip. I know that's what we guessed with one lady in my SMEP thread...she had an early dip...then it went back up and flatlined, she turned out to be pregnant! So FX'd for you. :thumbup:

I'll probably join FF (pay for) today, but not right now. I just worked up the energy to do homework and I know once I start puttering around FF I'll lose my motivation to do homework lol.


----------



## thayet

Once you join FF, the chart-guessing game will steal your soul (and all your free time). :dohh:

Yeah I was super excited to see that fallback rise is really common in preggo charts, but I am trying not to read too much into it. When I get all excited about my temps, I wake up early and screw things up :blush:

How are you ladies doing? It's freeeeezing cold here.. -10C at night.


----------



## txbiscuit

We've had pretty nice weather this weekend, so I can't complain much. I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. 

I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. I'm sure it's too early, but I think if I don't, I will use up all my willpower and have none left for other things.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit - what is your dpo now?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm at 8 dpo, based on my last positive OPK and my normal cycle. It's hard to say for sure since my temps have been so weird. Tomorrow will be 9dpo.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I'm at 8 dpo, based on my last positive OPK and my normal cycle. It's hard to say for sure since my temps have been so weird. Tomorrow will be 9dpo.

HUGE FX for you.. I agree, it's almost better to test and get it out of the way every morning than spend all day fighting the urge. 

Ugh.. I ate some leftover party cheese at lunch and now I feel gross. Anyone else dairy-intolerant? :(


----------



## Snackimals

I know I totally sucked at checking in this weeknd, but seriously!!!? Like 10 pages to catch up on!!!


----------



## Snackimals

Btw, Fertilaid is also giving me positivish opks! Already!!! Plus, I'm particularly in the 'mood'....


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit - it's easy to say this one to someoene else - be strong! Wait at least 2 more days! You can do it! lol

Snackimals - No way...it has not been 10 pages lmao Maybe 8 lol


----------



## Snackimals

10. Its been 10.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> 10. Its been 10.

We obviously have no lives outside this board. ;)

What cd are you on currently? I think all 4 of our cycles are evenly spread apart.. txbiscuit ready to test, me 3dpo, Lilly at cd3 ish and you're somewhere past that! LOL we can obsess over each other one at a time :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> 10. Its been 10.

No waaaaay :winkwink:



thayet said:


> What cd are you on currently? I think all 4 of our cycles are evenly spread apart.. txbiscuit ready to test, me 3dpo, Lilly at cd3 ish and you're somewhere past that! LOL we can obsess over each other one at a time :haha:

So true! We'll have one tester at a time lol


----------



## Snackimals

Confession: I'm catching up with ur lingo. 
I AFd Tuesday night/weds morning... I'm at about day 6. According to my calendar, O days are between this Sat and Monday.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Confession: I'm catching up with ur lingo.
> I AFd Tuesday night/weds morning... I'm at about day 6. According to my calendar, O days are between this Sat and Monday.

Hmm ok, so you and Lilly are closer together, and txbiscuit and I are about six days apart. 

PS I just had a wicked craving for salty meat.. ate an entire big piece of chorizo sausage. Obviously an early pg symptom. :roll:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Hmm ok, so you and Lilly are closer together, and txbiscuit and I are about six days apart.
> 
> PS I just had a wicked craving for salty meat.. ate an entire big piece of chorizo sausage. Obviously an early pg symptom. :roll:

thayet, my love, you are just a little behind...we figured that one out in the old thread :haha:

Cravings...awesome! :thumbup:

I'm feeling so broody right now ladies...I don't know why...it just hit me while reading another thread....I wanna be pregnant...I'm so over this phase...the BDing and 2ww.


----------



## txbiscuit

I know how you feel Lilly. I am beginning to have my usual AF symptoms, and have a feeling she will be here early. The idea of another 2ww to ovulate, then another 2ww to test, rinse, repeat; it's all overwhelming. :nope: I'm just SAD.


----------



## LillyTame

Exactly! :nope:


----------



## txbiscuit

I officially need to chill out. Almost Googled "sore thumb pregnancy symptom" until I realized my thumb was sore from too much surfing ttc sites on my phone. :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Lmao @ sore thumb symptoms!


----------



## hapygrl78

You ladies are so funny. Thank you for entertaining this late night owl.. :coffee:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I know how you feel Lilly. I am beginning to have my usual AF symptoms, and have a feeling she will be here early. The idea of another 2ww to ovulate, then another 2ww to test, rinse, repeat; it's all overwhelming. :nope: I'm just SAD.

Yep, this exactly. I have no problem trying something over and over when the thing takes about five minutes. When it takes longer than that (four WEEKS?) my patience begins to quickly run out. 

They should call it "hurry up and wait" instead of ttc. The fact that my job is a whole lot of hurry up and wait is not helping either. :growlmad:

Hope you ladies are doing well today.. it was -17C last night and snowy. Try to enjoy your nice weather :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi hapygrl78! Congrats on your pregnancy!

This morning: 


 I got a :bfn: Of course. I'm 9dpo. This did not stop me from... 
 planning the pity party I'm going to have when AF comes (spoiler: there will be wine). I felt better until I...
 started sobbing on the way to work when an upbeat song came on the radio, because the fictional family seemed so happy. ("I bet it was easy for *them* to get pregnant.") So to make myself feel better...
 I planned a series of progressively irresponsible things I'm going to do if I keep getting BFNs. (Highlights: 3 months - plan a trip to Puerto Rico. 6 months - new car. 8 months - new job.) Ultimately...
 I was sort of happy when I came in and realized there is lots of work today to keep my mind off things.

Hope you ladies are having a good morning! :coffee: <---THIS WON'T BE DECAF AT MY PITY PARTY!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Hi hapygrl78! Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: Of course. I'm 9dpo. This did not stop me from...
> planning the pity party I'm going to have when AF comes (spoiler: there will be wine). I felt better until I...
> started sobbing on the way to work when an upbeat song came on the radio, because the fictional family seemed so happy. ("I bet it was easy for *them* to get pregnant.") So to make myself feel better...
> I planned a series of progressively irresponsible things I'm going to do if I keep getting BFNs. (Highlights: 3 months - plan a trip to Puerto Rico. 6 months - new car. 8 months - new job.) Ultimately...
> I was sort of happy when I came in and realized there is lots of work today to keep my mind off things.
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good morning! :coffee: <---THIS WON'T BE DECAF AT MY PITY PARTY!

Awww... 9dpo is an *awful* place to be. Too early to test but maybe NOT.. gah.. so you test anyway.. and then get sad. :( I still have my FX for you txbiscuit, so don't send invites out to that pity party yet! Although I admire your dedication to all things caffeinated and alcoholic (for the record, I have NOT given up caffeine yet, and had a drink or two on the weekend. screw it.)

Distraction #1: what sort of car would you buy if you had like $50,000 in free money? 

Distraction #2: why Puerto Rico? Do you have family there, or just want to see it?


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Distraction #1: what sort of car would you buy if you had like $50,000 in free money?
> 
> Distraction #2: why Puerto Rico? Do you have family there, or just want to see it?

Ooh, distractions! You are the best!

#1. I would get an electric car for sure. (I am such a nerd.) Probably a Chevy Volt, but I think I would find shop around and buy the one with the nicest possible interior. (While my old beat-up Toyota runs beautifully, the non-essentials are literally falling apart in the Texas heat; I pulled out part of the center console setting the parking brake the other day. I mean, I lift weights and all, but I am not *that* strong... :bodyb:) 

#2. We don't have any family in Puerto Rico, but I wish we did. We visited before we got married, and I fell in love. It's inexpensive, the food is amazing (and mostly terrible for you), the beaches are gorgeous and often empty, and instead of squirrels, they have large iguanas running around everywhere. Also, OH wants to go back because he was sick when we went the first time, and didn't get to fully appreciate the rum/fried food.


----------



## Snackimals

Im catching up on y'all as you read.... :coffee:

I already agree, TOO early for a pitty party!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Im catching up on y'all as you read.... :coffee:
> 
> I already agree, TOO early for a pitty party!

About time you caught up :winkwink: We are obviously a bunch of chatty cathys around here. 

If I had fifty grand, I'd buy an Audi. They drive like a dream and they're small enough that I can drive the way I like (read: aggressively) :D I drive a VW right now, and I like it, but I want something with a bigger engine. DH says part of the reason he loves me is because of how I drive.. haha :blush:

Okay more distractions:

#3: You only get to eat one kind of junk food for the rest of your life. What would it be? 

#4: If you could be like world-class good at one artistic-type thing, what would you pick? Like piano playing, sculpting, etc. I am the most artistically-challenged person ever, so my wish list is long :)


----------



## Snackimals

Im totally with you on the Audi. I love the SUV's. 

Junk food? Im not sure. I want to say frozen yogurt. But probably greasy potatoes, in any format (chips, fries, country...), I love them with spicy anything! 

Art? Play guitar. No question. I can strum along now, get by with a few chords, but I'd love to actually be GOOD at it.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> #3: You only get to eat one kind of junk food for the rest of your life. What would it be?
> 
> #4: If you could be like world-class good at one artistic-type thing, what would you pick? Like piano playing, sculpting, etc. I am the most artistically-challenged person ever, so my wish list is long :)

#3. Reese's peanut butter Christmas trees (or Easter eggs). They are somehow better than the peanut butter cups, which I think I could give up. Close second: fried starchy vegetables. 

#4. I'd probably pick improv or standup comedy. I'm semi-artistic, I guess. (I made this shirt for OH for our "cotton" anniversary based on a picture from our wedding, and sculpted and painted these Muppets ornaments for a friend for Christmas.)
 



Attached Files:







muppets.PNG
File size: 444.6 KB
Views: 2









mustaches.PNG
File size: 392.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Snackimals

thats pretty good Texas!
I am impressed.


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks Snackimals! You guys are helping to restore my sanity. I hope Lilly gets here soon so we'll have a full house. (I just hope I don't get busy and miss 15 pages of chats.)


----------



## Snackimals

im artsy, a little. I make wearables... Sewing: a bit. But mostly earrings and craftys like that... I think in the perfect world, I'd have loved to be a designer of clothing.


----------



## Snackimals

lets see if I can manage to upload one of my pieces...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0176.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## txbiscuit

Ah, I love that! You are definitely artistic.


----------



## txbiscuit

BOO. Spotting at lunch. I know I'm not officially out until AF comes, but given my weird temperature activity, spotting, and cramps, I don't have much hope. :cry: Guess I'm in for at least another month of this. Oh well. I just added to my list of increasingly irresponsible things: 10 months of this, I'm getting a puppy! :awww:

P.S. In better news, I think the universe was listening to my frustration about my job. I got offered a transfer to a more interesting team!


----------



## thayet

I am slightly jealous of how artistic you guys are. I can draw stick figures, and that's about it. Okay, REALLY jealous. I love that bag! And that t-shirt! grrrr. :growlmad: hehe

txbiscuit: that's good news! Anything that keeps work more interesting and less like.. you know, work. What sort of field do you work in again? 

Snackimals: do you sell any of the stuff you make? I have bought quite a few things off of Etsy that are handmade.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Im totally with you on the Audi. I love the SUV's.
> 
> Junk food? Im not sure. I want to say frozen yogurt. But probably greasy potatoes, in any format (chips, fries, country...), I love them with spicy anything!
> 
> Art? Play guitar. No question. I can strum along now, get by with a few chords, but I'd love to actually be GOOD at it.

My junk food is chocolate... I couldn't give up chocolate even if I was diabetic and had to mainline insulin like it was my job. 

And as for the guitar - ME TOO. Always jealous of those dudes at a party who can just whip out a guitar and suddenly be rockstars :)


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit: It sounds good! Work can be exciting when there's something 'up and coming'... Personally, I do paralegal work and community outreach regards legal aid offered in our area. Pretty much reached the pinnacle of this 'career'... Unless I go private practice, or obviously: GO to LAW school, I aint doing much else with work. I know I'm not doing private... my benefits are AWESOME. So, consider me jealous of your ability to grow, with out going back to school for another degree. 

thayet: Nope. I havent sold anything. Im terrible. Once I make something for myself, forget it! I dont want anyone to have something like me... hahaha. Sad. I know. The bag was a gift for someone. Did the bead work and leather work... I love going leather shopping! I even made my xmas tree skirt this year (suede). Probably would work with leather a lot if I was a designer.


----------



## txbiscuit

I would love a suede tree skirt. That would be amazing.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Pretty much reached the pinnacle of this 'career'... Unless I go private practice, or obviously: GO to LAW school, I aint doing much else with work. I know I'm not doing private... my benefits are AWESOME. So, consider me jealous of your ability to grow, with out going back to school for another degree.

Judging from the number of unemployed law school grads out there, if you like your job and the compensation is good, don't bother. You'll end up with 100k+ student debt, maybe no job and you will have to work like 14 hour days just to compete. My cousin is a lawyer in NYC (I know, swanky!) and she has virtually no time to enjoy her life. Plus, you get to legitimately HELP people, which is neat. 

I love suede anything, btw. I just bought a pair of black suede low heeled pumps and they are delicious.


----------



## LillyTame

Hi hapygrl78! Congrats on your bump! Wishing you a H&H 9months! Stop by any time :thumbup:

thayet - Don't say hurry up and wait...that just reminds me of when I was in the Navy...you wanna talk about waiting! We did that like it was our jobs! 

I would have to keep pizza...or burgers...or hot wings...oh gosh, I don't know!

I'm not a big car person, so don't know what I'd get...those Audi's did catch my eye though...I think they used some in I Robot and that's when it caught my eye.

I wanna go to Puerto Rico! The men are HOT! Shhhh don't tell OH I said that lmao

txbiscuit - I don't drink wine...do you mind if I bring my own bottle of whine? 
I like your list of irresponsible things...I told OH that if he doesn't knock me up soon we are getting another cat because I want a little boy :sulk:

thayet you are not alone...I am not artistic AT ALL! In any way, shape or form lol.


----------



## LillyTame

You guys see my temp drop?! I thought vag temps were supposed to be so damn consistant! :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> You guys see my temp drop?! I thought vag temps were supposed to be so damn consistant! :growlmad:

WHOA! I have no idea what that means. Maybe your cycle will be shorter this month? Have you been doing OPKs?


----------



## LillyTame

No, no OPKs yet, my period JUST ended the day before yesterday.


----------



## txbiscuit

Weird. Did you sleep OK last night? Maybe it's a fluke. Or maybe thayet knows. She passed her quizzes (with 80%!), so she's an expert, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Or maybe thayet knows. She passed her quizzes (with 80%!), so she's an expert, as far as I'm concerned.

:haha:

I did think about taking an OPK today to see...I had read a thread where someone said they actually OVd right after their period. But I'm sorry...I don't want to have sex right after AF...I just feel like my body needs a cleansing period. I'm hoping maybe it's a fluke :shrug: Or maybe since AF officially ended, that's why it dropped, I guess we will see after a few more days of temping...:coffee:


----------



## thayet

I SURE DID pass my quizzes. :comp:

Okay well based on your last chart, your coverline runs at around 97.3-97.4, so your temp drop is absolutely on point. You should stay around that range, consistently (let's hope) until you're ready to O. 

I think the drop is maybe a little more pronounced because you're temping vaginally, and let's be honest, that's where the hormones are doin' their thing. If it's around the same tomorrow, I think you're on track!

Yay science! I want a lab-tech smiley.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl: Thank you Dr. thayet :thumbup:

P.S. I did take it 3 times to make sure it was placed appropriately and such.


----------



## Snackimals

i'm VERY excited about this weekend. its our next window to TTC. i feel really good about this one, because i have now collected 3 months of data, and am very much aware of my schedule. plus, my 'vitamins' help make me feel more confident :flower:

also, added note, being on here has introduced me to ladies younger than us ttc for over a year! so, i guess i just dont feel so stressed out and 'irregular' and that goes a long ways for me.

thayet: thanks for the school advice. i know. i have a handful of friends that did do the law school thing, and they hate it, and the bills they feel will never go away. i know that its because of my friends that i didnt start law school earlier. watching them live their lives makes me REALLY want to do something more 'crafty' with my life :fool:


----------



## txbiscuit

Definitely the forums help. I love reading about long-term TTC-ers getting their BFPs. It's my guilty pleasure.

P.S. Snackimals... if you figure out something crafty *I* can do with my life, let me know. ;)


----------



## thayet

Yeah these forums have been great. Aside from you lovely ladies, it *is* useful to understand that it CAN take upwards of a year for normal, healthy people to conceive. And although my grasp of statistics is rather sketchy, a 20% chance each cycle does NOT mean it only takes 5 cycles. It means you have a 20% chance, every time. It helps to think of it that way.

If you average out all the "I tried for two months and got pg" and the "I tried for two YEARS and did IVF and got pg" etc stories, I bet you the going average is somewhere between 6-12 months of trying. And that's WITH doing everything you can to help things along - timing the sexytimes, vitamins, etc etc. 

So, patience, fellow grasshoppers. Our time will come. :)


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> i'm VERY excited about this weekend. its our next window to TTC. i feel really good about this one, because i have now collected 3 months of data, and am very much aware of my schedule. plus, my 'vitamins' help make me feel more confident :flower:

Do you have something planned for this weekend? I was reading that when couples have "gourmet" sex (ie. GOOD sex) the man's sperm count can almost double, and the woman's CM is wayyyyy more conducive to helping 'em along. That sort of thing generally only happens for me when we have a work Christmas party or something and I drink a whole bottle of wine :roll:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Yeah these forums have been great. Aside from you lovely ladies, it *is* useful to understand that it CAN take upwards of a year for normal, healthy people to conceive. And although my grasp of statistics is rather sketchy, a 20% chance each cycle does NOT mean it only takes 5 cycles. It means you have a 20% chance, every time. It helps to think of it that way.
> 
> If you average out all the "I tried for two months and got pg" and the "I tried for two YEARS and did IVF and got pg" etc stories, I bet you the going average is somewhere between 6-12 months of trying. And that's WITH doing everything you can to help things along - timing the sexytimes, vitamins, etc etc.
> 
> So, patience, fellow grasshoppers. Our time will come. :)

Ok. Thats it. I vote you the leader :amartass:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Ok. Thats it. I vote you the leader :amartass:

I concur lol :thumbup:

Forget Dr. google, we have Dr. Thayet lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Thirded.


----------



## txbiscuit

> Aside from you lovely ladies, it *is* useful to understand that it CAN take upwards of a year for normal, healthy people to conceive. And although my grasp of statistics is rather sketchy, a 20% chance each cycle does NOT mean it only takes 5 cycles. It means you have a 20% chance, every time. It helps to think of it that way.

P.S. I just did the statistics math for this (because I'm a nerd and also don't feel like starting a project 20 minutes before I leave)... All those articles that say "75% of couples will conceive within 7 months" or whatever? Just using that formula. 

Moral of the story: don't do math. Someone has already put it on the internet.


----------



## LillyTame

Brain.Melting.Too.Much.Math :wacko:

As far as I'm concerned....50/50...either I catch that little bugger or I don't! :growlmad: I got fed up with the statistics when I was watching something and it threw in the fact that even after conception...there may be something wrong with the egg/sperm combo and so even though you caught that eggy...it's not viable and will be rejected.


----------



## Snackimals

gosh... :nope: 15-20% odds are horrible. i wouldnt bet on a horse with those stats.


----------



## txbiscuit

If it makes anyone feel better, the odds are really good that at least one of us will get a BFP soon.


----------



## thayet

Aww thanks you guys.. you're the best :blush:

I don't know where this positive attitude came from, but I want to hang on to it!

Yeah the odd are NOT fantastic.. but with like 7 billion people on Earth, it's not impossible, right? :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, the odds are really good that at least one of us will get a BFP soon.

Hmmm, can't put my finger on it, but that doesn't help lmao


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, the odds are really good that at least one of us will get a BFP soon.

Hey this is true! With four of us in the mix, ONE of us has to get lucky pretty soon :)


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> If it makes anyone feel better, the odds are really good that at least one of us will get a BFP soon.
> 
> Hey this is true! With four of us in the mix, ONE of us has to get lucky pretty soon :)Click to expand...

from your keyboard to God's ears, as they say.


----------



## Snackimals

:angel:

ok. they dont say that. i know.

im not even that religious, but its human i think, to turn in any direction for direction, no?


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> :angel:
> 
> ok. they dont say that. i know.
> 
> im not even that religious, but its human i think, to turn in any direction for direction, no?

Yeah me either, but sometimes I do catch myself thinking if maybe I pissed *someone* upstairs off, and they cursed me with this PCOS thing. Then I remind myself that I've had to work hard for everything else in life, so why not a kid? :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

I chalk it all up to whatever the universe is ready for.


----------



## thayet

.. Is it ridiculous that I Googled "how long does it take for the egg to implant" about sixty times today? :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> .. Is it ridiculous that I Googled "how long does it take for the egg to implant" about sixty times today? :nope:

Whats the answer?! I was thinking about that last night!


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> I chalk it all up to whatever the universe is ready for.

Agreed.


----------



## txbiscuit

The Internet is a rabbit hole of answers to that question. I barely escaped. 6-12 days pos ovulation is the generally agreed-upon rule.


----------



## Snackimals

Wow. That is a really long time. Dreadful. 

I have no idea what kept me up so much last night... but I'm glad I didnt know that answer, I wouldnt have slept at ALL.


----------



## thayet

Yep - from what I could gather, 5 days at the earliest, and up to 10 days (which is why some ladies get late HPTs). Which isn't helpful at ALL. 

txbiscuit, any updates on your end?


----------



## txbiscuit

Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow and that she is going to be a real witch about things this month. Worse-than-normal cramps, my face is breaking out, and I'm feeling my monthly progesterone-drop migraine coming on. 

AF: sorry you don't get a baby. Here's some acne and a headache instead!

In the back of my crazy, TTC head though?
"Maybe implantation was today and I'll still get BFP!" 
:wacko::muaha::help:


----------



## LillyTame

See I went down that hole and what I concluded was 3 days at earliest (implantation), with earliest BFP being 5dpo. :wacko:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Pretty sure AF is on her way tomorrow and that she is going to be a real witch about things this month. Worse-than-normal cramps, my face is breaking out, and I'm feeling my monthly progesterone-drop migraine coming on.
> 
> AF: sorry you don't get a baby. Here's some acne and a headache instead!
> 
> In the back of my crazy, TTC head though?
> "Maybe implantation was today and I'll still get BFP!"
> :wacko::muaha::help:

You get a MIGRAINE every month? Sheesh.. talk about getting kicked when you're down. :growlmad: :af:

Here, I will feed your ttc head: the progesterone-surge symptoms of pre-AF are the exact same as pre-pg! So FX :)


----------



## Snackimals

Thats exactly what happened to me this last cycle! Worst acne AND cramps in a long time! I still have pimples lingering and one drying out! I look horrible. 
Plus, I was so swollen! The pants I have on today were like a serious muffin top last week, today: LOOSE. 

All my sympathy, and best wishes ms.Texas!!! baby dust baby dust baby dust


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Here, I will feed your ttc head: the progesterone-surge symptoms of pre-AF are the exact same as pre-pg! So FX :)

And THIS is why I try my best NOT to symptom spot. :wacko: But boy is it hard...now I just try to look for stuff that doesn't usually happen before MY AF.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> See I went down that hole and what I concluded was 3 days at earliest (implantation), with earliest BFP being 5dpo. :wacko:

Yep. I really feel like it's best for my mental health if I just sort of give up for this month. Things are starting to just feel like every month, and if I keep thinking "what if..?" I am just going to go bonkers.*

*Well, let's be honest. I'm already bonkers.


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, thanks ladies! :hugs:

I think I'm going to blow my hair out straight to distract people from my zits.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Aw, thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm going to blow my hair out straight to distract people from my zits.

:rofl:

I am feeling you on the muffin top though, Lilly - like one pair of work pants fit right now, and I gotta be on site for the next three days. I will probably be wearing the same damn pants every day.


----------



## Snackimals

All right ladies... I'll check in later. I am forcing myself to start spending more time at the gym. Talk to you guys when I get home!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> All right ladies... I'll check in later. I am forcing myself to start spending more time at the gym. Talk to you guys when I get home!

You're so motivated.. now I feel like I should exercise, too. *sigh*


----------



## txbiscuit

I POAnotherFS. 

What is wrong with me? Next month, I'm not keeping any tests in the house.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I POAnotherFS.
> 
> What is wrong with me? Next month, I'm not keeping any tests in the house.

It's super, SUPER hard to not do it.. I mean, what's worse? Peeing on a bunch of IC sticks or paying through the nose for a digital HPT at 2am because you can't not :test:?? 

Maybe just POAS once a day in the morning and make it part of your 2ww routine. I think I'm gonna do that after 8dpo until the end.


----------



## txbiscuit

This is true. I think I will do that next month. Maybe I will buy a few scratch-offs for the next few evenings when I get the urge to test. Or maybe AF will just show up and put me out of my misery. :witch:

In other news, I "ignored" the temperature for the day I was running a fever, and adjusted one temperature down .2 degrees for a day I took my temperature 2 hours late and accidentally knocked my thermometer across the room before temping. I didn't go back and figure out the ones with my wonky thermometer, but my chart looks more normal now.

Edit: Oh screw it. I'm going to subtract the average difference between my two thermometers from my earlier temperatures and see what it looks like. There's nothing I can really do to affect this month anyway.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> This is true. I think I will do that next month. Maybe I will buy a few scratch-offs for the next few evenings when I get the urge to test. Or maybe AF will just show up and put me out of my misery. :witch:
> 
> In other news, I "ignored" the temperature for the day I was running a fever, and adjusted one temperature down .2 degrees for a day I took my temperature 2 hours late and accidentally knocked my thermometer across the room before temping. I didn't go back and figure out the ones with my wonky thermometer, but my chart looks more normal now.

It does look more normal! I think vag temps are the way to go.. I just can't bring myself to go down that route, yet. FF seems to think mine are okay so far. 

PS MuchMusic has "Big Tunes" on... best of the 90's, and I am loving the flashbacks to my life when these songs were on the radio! There are always a couple songs that you link to certain times in your life.. must be why I have a soft spot for bad 90's rock :roll:


----------



## txbiscuit

I love 90's music. It can pull me off the ledge like almost nothing else.

I "fixed" my charts. (I added notes to the days I changed, but I still feel like I falsified the results of my one person, one month study.)


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I love 90's music. It can pull me off the ledge like almost nothing else.
> 
> I "fixed" my charts. (I added notes to the days I changed, but I still feel like I falsified the results of my one person, one month study.)

Currently it's Weezer... Rivers Cuomo is hawt, in a nerd-crush kinda way.

Well if you didn't falsify results, you wouldn't be a real scientist.. according to this guy, up to 73% of scientists admit to "questionable" research practices. So there! Guilt gone :D


----------



## txbiscuit

> Rivers Cuomo is hawt

Oh yeah. I love his glasses. I saw Weezer this year at ACL Fest. They put on a great show.

Yay! I'm officially a bad scientist!


----------



## txbiscuit

Man. Have you guys priced out childcare? Wowsers. I don't want to (but think I will have to) return full time to work after maternity leave, and childcare will basically eat up half of my paycheck. 

Once again, cart before the horse, txbiscuit.

But still.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Yay! I'm officially a bad scientist!

Yeah but your chart is so much PRETTIER now.. :thumbup:

I gotta sign off for a bit.. my eyeballs are falling out of my head. Until tomorrow! :)


----------



## LillyTame

Just peeking in on you guys...not even gonna try to catch up. Nice job on the chart txbiscuit...looks pretty much like I was guessing. Think I'm going to hop on over to FF...I have a free 5 day trial


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooh, that's awesome! I was going to pay for a membership today, but maybe I'll try to make them court me for a while and see if they give me free stuff. :winkwink: (If I stay away from Sephora long enough, they chase me like I'm some sort of bad boyfriend.)

How's your evening going Lilly?


----------



## LillyTame

So i guess someone looked at my chart then joined from that page, thats why I get the 5day trial!

my evening is going to be slow...i have homework due tonight


----------



## LillyTame

Whats sephora? On my phone right now because oh is on the comp, otherwise i would just look it up


----------



## txbiscuit

It's a company to order makeup and skin/haircare products from. It's best you don't look at it, probably. Lol. I wish I didn't know about it. :winkwink:

Boo for homework. I hope you don't have too much of it.

I accidentally bought some unpasteurized juice yesterday, so I guess I will be having that at my pity party with the wine/whine and coffee. It's shaping up to be a real shindig. :dance:


----------



## LillyTame

Lol, well lucky for me i've never been big on the makeup and hair stuff....always wished i was though. Just dont have the patience to sit and do it right!


----------



## txbiscuit

Well. Looks like the :witch: got me early. Spotting is getting heavier and cramps are getting worse, just like usual. :cry: (A 25 day cycle Aunt Flo? That's just cruel. :grr:)

Question: TCOYF says to count the first day of bleeding as the first day of my cycle, but I'm confused because (sorry for TMI) it's more of a gradual progression. I guess I'll count tomorrow as CD1 since that's what I have been doing.

It worries me a little that my luteal phase is only 9-10 days long. I also don't think I o-ed in October or November, but I was losing weight at the time (on purpose), so maybe that was why? :shrug: I'm glad I'm doing better about charting, although last time I took my charts to my doctor, she sort of blew me off.


----------



## txbiscuit

Google has now convinced me I'm going through early menopause. I don't know whether to cry or go to sleep.


----------



## Snackimals

You are not suffering menopause. I promise.


----------



## Snackimals

What! No Sephora in Hawaii!? Forget it... Im not going. Stop it. I won't go.


----------



## Snackimals

Yeah... If u were going thru el menopausia you'd probably not want to cry. I'd be more like a mad rage. No tears though. Just all bitch. All the time.

Good night world!!!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Well. Looks like the :witch: got me early. Spotting is getting heavier and cramps are getting worse, just like usual. :cry: (A 25 day cycle Aunt Flo? That's just cruel. :grr:)
> 
> Question: TCOYF says to count the first day of bleeding as the first day of my cycle, but I'm confused because (sorry for TMI) it's more of a gradual progression. I guess I'll count tomorrow as CD1 since that's what I have been doing.
> 
> It worries me a little that my luteal phase is only 9-10 days long. I also don't think I o-ed in October or November, but I was losing weight at the time (on purpose), so maybe that was why? :shrug: I'm glad I'm doing better about charting, although last time I took my charts to my doctor, she sort of blew me off.

On no hunny :hugs: Are you sure it's full on AF and not just spotting? I mean if it's red and heavy I would call that CD1, if it's lots of pink I would call that spotting. I'm also afraid of one day taking my charts in to the doc and then just being blown off...but I guess that's horse before the cart. Docs can be dicks.



Snackimals said:


> What! No Sephora in Hawaii!? Forget it... Im not going. Stop it. I won't go.

I didn't say there is no Sephora...I just said I hadn't heard of it, but then again I'm not a makeup girl...so that would explain why I haven't heard of it.

Good night ma'am.


----------



## hapygrl78

Snackimals said:


> What! No Sephora in Hawaii!? Forget it... Im not going. Stop it. I won't go.

don't worry we have one here


----------



## thayet

@txbiscuit: 25 days IS a rather short cycle. There are some things you can do to lengthen your LP though that are natural. There's a good article I read here that talks about some natural remedies. 

I'm already taking Vitex, and I've heard good things about B vitamin therapy too. You mentioned you were losing weight - the article does mention cholesterol, which is the building block for all steroid-type (read: fertility) hormones. If you're not getting enough (good) cholesterol, your body can't manufacture what it needs as easily. 

Maybe you can try one of these things this cycle to help lengthen your LP?


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> What! No Sephora in Hawaii!? Forget it... Im not going. Stop it. I won't go.

I got a Sephora gift card for xmas from my brother-in-law - apparently we have the stores in Canada now, but I don't know where the closest one is to me. Do they sell their own stuff, or other brands of makeup?


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning world!!!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> What! No Sephora in Hawaii!? Forget it... Im not going. Stop it. I won't go.
> 
> I got a Sephora gift card for xmas from my brother-in-law - apparently we have the stores in Canada now, but I don't know where the closest one is to me. Do they sell their own stuff, or other brands of makeup?Click to expand...

You can do Sephora online. They sell everything! All over the counter brands, except Lancôme and Clinique... Or pretty much any of the Macy's staples. They do perfum, men's and women's, and general face products. I am a huge perfume person, so this is my spot. Make-up wise, I'm not too 'busy' looking, lipstick, liner, and bronzer.... But I love me some NARS.


----------



## Snackimals

How's it going txbiscuit??? =(


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks ladies. New rule: I am no longer allowed to use Google after midnight (especially when I have PMS). Thanks for your advice! :hugs: I think you're right Snackimals. I don't have rage. A car almost hit me driving to work, and I burst into tears. I don't know why I'm so weepy this month, but whatever it is, it's probably not menopausal rage. 

Thanks for the article thayet. That's interesting about the cholesterol. I had a cholesterol screening in November (I am such a nerd; I wanted to see the numbers). My LDL was borderline high (I think 101?), but my lipids and HDL were in the ideal range. Maybe my ratios being slightly off is negatively affecting my hormones, though. I have some Vitex, so I will start that this month. I was supplementing with B6 for a while, but my prenatals have sort of high levels, and I got worried I was overdoing it since B6 is not entirely water soluble.


----------



## txbiscuit

NARS! Me too! 

Aside from mascara, lip gloss, and concealer, I don't usually do a ton of makeup either, but Philosophy skin are products are the only thing that doesn't make my skin angrily protest. 

A male coworker was talking about how he prefers "a natural look, like Zooey Deschanel." I lol-ed at him (I do think she's very pretty, though.)


----------



## Snackimals

Zoey is totally cute... But natural? Not so much. I can't think of anyone famous that's 'fresh faced'... I'm more of Nicole Ritchie fan, make up n style. Although physically, I better indentify with Selma Hayak. 

I'm glad your getn past ur menapouse hump!


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies....are we ready for another day? txbiscuit, you're probably half way through yours lol

BTW...did the spotting progress any more?


----------



## txbiscuit

Nope. It stopped this morning. I guess I will wait until it starts up again or my temperature drops to switch to cd1.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Nope. It stopped this morning. I guess I will wait until it starts up again or my temperature drops to switch to cd1.

Good! :thumbup: I saw your temp go up, so that plus the spotting stopping, I'm very hopeful for you! Some women just have spotting and cramping with pregnancy. I remember when my AF started...the first day was only spotting...I was sooo hoping it would stop there...but it got heavier day 2 and 3. BUT the month before that it was one day each of pink, red, brown spotting. That was the closest thing I had to a AF since coming off depo....but back to normal this month.

FX'd for you hun! :dust:

If AF doesn't show today...when will you test again?


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Nope. It stopped this morning. I guess I will wait until it starts up again or my temperature drops to switch to cd1.
> 
> Good! :thumbup: I saw your temp go up, so that plus the spotting stopping, I'm very hopeful for you! Some women just have spotting and cramping with pregnancy. I remember when my AF started...the first day was only spotting...I was sooo hoping it would stop there...but it got heavier day 2 and 3. BUT the month before that it was one day each of pink, red, brown spotting. That was the closest thing I had to a AF since coming off depo....but back to normal this month.
> 
> FX'd for you hun! :dust:
> 
> If AF doesn't show today...when will you test again?Click to expand...

Thanks for the :dust:

I have a couple FRERs at home. I'm afraid to use them, because I feel like if they are negative, that will be the final word. (Also, they are kind of expensive, so it makes me more reluctant to waste them by testing too early.) So I will probably try to wait until Saturday if AF is not fully here yet. I don't really have my hopes up, though.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Zoey is totally cute... But natural? Not so much. I can't think of anyone famous that's 'fresh faced'... I'm more of Nicole Ritchie fan, make up n style. Although physically, I better indentify with Selma Hayak.
> 
> I'm glad your getn past ur menapouse hump!

The only "fresh faced" famous people I can think of are like 22, and I sort of hate them a little. Heehee. :winkwink: 

I wish I could identify with Selma Hayak. She has the most gorgeous complexion, bone structure, hair, everything.


----------



## LillyTame

FX'd, saturday isn't that far.

where are those puritans when you need them? :growlmad:


----------



## Snackimals

ooooh! just read up on your 'updates' regarding spotting ms.Tx!!! Could it be!!!

ok. so im finally at el work. i have to tell you ladies: i dreamed of each of you last night! it was so weird! can't wait to see if any of it turns out!


----------



## LillyTame

Ohhh...I hope it was a dream full of babies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Well ms. Paradise.... you were the only 'tummy' I saw! but obviously it was a little out in the future, if you already had a bump.. and you were not the only one =)


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> FX'd, saturday isn't that far.
> 
> where are those puritans when you need them? :growlmad:

I got busted for doodling in a meeting. "Why are you drawing all those little pilgrims with torches?" 

"They're puritans, actually." I did not offer any further explanation. I may be the "weird one" in the office now. That is, if I wasn't already. :blush:



> Well ms. Paradise.... you were the only 'tummy' I saw! but obviously it was a little out in the future, if you already had a bump.. and you were not the only one =)

Yay! Bumps for all! Here's hoping you are psychic, Snackimals.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Well ms. Paradise.... you were the only 'tummy' I saw! but obviously it was a little out in the future, if you already had a bump.. and you were not the only one =)

No, now I just think you are seeing the present, because I think I'm the only ahem plus sized one in the group and I've already vented about studies saying I'm too tubby to have my baby lol



txbiscuit said:


> I got busted for doodling in a meeting. "Why are you drawing all those little pilgrims with torches?"
> 
> "They're puritans, actually." I did not offer any further explanation. I may be the "weird one" in the office now. That is, if I wasn't already. :blush:

:haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

I have a good feeling about this month for you Lilly. I don't know why. I'm picking up a gonna-have-a-baby vibe from *someone* in this group, that is certain.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ladies...here is some real life drama for you, that I kind of have on my shoulders.

My uncle has a daughter that had a son. This son was killed by her boyfriend...the baby was 2.5yr old. So much weird shit has been going on...like the girl marrying this guy on the way to the funeral home or her just trying to forgive and forget! Basically, my aunt (my uncle's sister) requested the autopsy report...it clearly says homicide and the injuries are all to the abdominal/chest/instestine areas. The guy claims he was playing and fell on the baby...well how many times did you fucking fall on him?!!! Grrr makes me so mad. Well, I went ahead and called the police department to find out wtf was going on with the case because the baby died in April but the guy was still on the streets by Oct. Apparently, the case was almost lost because the original detective was reassigned! If it wasn't for me the case would have been forgotten for who knows how long!

The detective that started working on the case when i called was VERY helpful and things finally started to move fast and the guy was arrested in Nov. He was charged with homicide 1 and child abuse...well today the stupid judge lowered it to homicide 2, which doesn't carry the child abuse charge (this is second hand info from my aunt who got it from my uncle who got it from the D.A.) Anyway, I'm going to call tomorrow to talk to the detective to see what I can find out. Anyway, my vent is that I feel like this baby has no one! The killer had at least 25 people on his side of the court but the baby only had his real father....even the baby's mother is on the killer's side. GRRRRR I wish I could be there so bad. Someone needs to be there for this baby! I know the D.A. and the detective are doing the best they can, but I feel like just like in life, no one was there for this innocent child. Grrrrrrrr!

End Vent.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I have a good feeling about this month for you Lilly. I don't know why. I'm picking up a gonna-have-a-baby vibe from *someone* in this group, that is certain.


Awww that's so sweet, thank you! :hugs: Sad to say I'm not getting ANY "vibe", but I'm liking your chart and hoping AF doesn't show.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh my gosh, Lilly. I am so sorry. I can't even imagine what you are going through. That poor baby. 

Is there a way to get in touch with the local media in the area? Or is there a local victim's advocacy group you could contact? I am on my phone, but I will do some research when I get home. I know there is someone who will speak up for that little boy.


----------



## Snackimals

TOTALLY txbiscuit!!! I'm feeling it too! That's prob why I had that dream! I'm feeling Lilly! Awww!!!


----------



## thayet

Holy crap I missed a lot.. okay here goes:

@txbiscuit: YAY for no AF! Think warm thoughts.. I told you it ain't over till AF shows her ugly face :D

@Snackimals: interesting re: Sephora. I am in the market for new concealer, I currently buy this stuff online (from Texas, hilariously enough!) and the shipping is expensive, so local is better. Recommendations?

@Lilly: that is one effed-up story. I'm so sorry for the baby, and your family - what a mess to have to go through. Can they not throw this guy in prison already??


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Is there a way to get in touch with the local media in the area? Or is there a local victim's advocacy group you could contact? I am on my phone, but I will do some research when I get home. I know there is someone who will speak up for that little boy.

It was originally in the news when he was first arrested and the Memphis Child Advocacy Center was there I think for the first hearing. I was going to shoot them an email for the next hearing but there is not a date listed any more...on his inmate page there used to be dates for next court appearances...now it just says his bond amt, maybe that will change in the next day or so.


----------



## Snackimals

Lilly, its time to get down with business. This story is like Dateline material! Definitely shout out to the media, and to the org you said showed up to the first trial. 
Regards the PD, investigation, unfortunately unless you are a high profile person... they LAG at everything. Someone has to be on their case about this for it to move along. Maybe it's you. All my energy and thoughts for you, and the baby/child... where ever he may be.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> It was originally in the news when he was first arrested and the Memphis Child Advocacy Center was there I think for the first hearing. I was going to shoot them an email for the next hearing but there is not a date listed any more...on his inmate page there used to be dates for next court appearances...now it just says his bond amt, maybe that will change in the next day or so.

Anybody who does that to a child should have to work in salt mines for the rest of their lives. Naked. Using only their teeth to dig. :growlmad:

Completely off-topic, but I had the WORST day today.. a culmination of pretty much everybody in my company not doing their jobs properly. And some contractors not doing THEIRS, either. I managed to top it off by dumping my work BlackBerry into the toilet at the clients'.. amazing. Not enough chocolate in the world.. :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Holy crap I missed a lot.. okay here goes:
> 
> @txbiscuit: YAY for no AF! Think warm thoughts.. I told you it ain't over till AF shows her ugly face :D
> 
> @Snackimals: interesting re: Sephora. I am in the market for new concealer, I currently buy this stuff online (from Texas, hilariously enough!) and the shipping is expensive, so local is better. Recommendations?
> 
> @Lilly: that is one effed-up story. I'm so sorry for the baby, and your family - what a mess to have to go through. Can they not throw this guy in prison already??

Im gunna be honest, I have never used concealer =( I wouldn't know where to start. NARS, in my opinion makes the best everything, but what do I know... in regards concealer. Ask txbiscuit... I think she said she uses it. 

btw: nice to have you back!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> @Lilly: that is one effed-up story. I'm so sorry for the baby, and your family - what a mess to have to go through. Can they not throw this guy in prison already??

That's what I'm saying! They had so many lies on how it happened but the proof is in that autopsy report! Put him under the friggin jail! I don't even have any words for the mother side-ing with him....that side of the family is just weird (uncle married into a weird family)! They hold on to their men NO MATTER WHAT! If I read that autopsy report for MY child....you better not show your face!

Thanks for letting me vent ladies...it's frustrating because I'm so far away...I had to wake up at 3 and 4 am because of the time difference just to catch the detective when he was in his office! Some times I feel like I'm the only one that cares and that makes me wonder IF I SHOULD keep pushing for justice. If the mother wants to forget and forgive...why should I push it? But then I think of how the baby couldn't speak for himself and how many people that do this...even if it was *rolling my eyes* an "accident", if they get away with it, they do it again!

Ok....Lilly....Breath.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Lilly, its time to get down with business. This story is like Dateline material! Definitely shout out to the media, and to the org you said showed up to the first trial.
> Regards the PD, investigation, unfortunately unless you are a high profile person... they LAG at everything. Someone has to be on their case about this for it to move along. Maybe it's you. All my energy and thoughts for you, and the baby/child... where ever he may be.

I'm going to try to contact the detective again tomorrow, he has been really great....giving me as much info as he can considering I'm not immediately involved. He even gave me his cell. But I won't use that unless I can't get a hold of him for awhile. If I can get the next court date I will notify the advocacy center and the media again.



thayet said:


> Completely off-topic, but I had the WORST day today.. a culmination of pretty much everybody in my company not doing their jobs properly. And some contractors not doing THEIRS, either. I managed to top it off by dumping my work BlackBerry into the toilet at the clients'.. amazing. Not enough chocolate in the world.. :dohh:

OMG! In the TOILET! That is the worse! :dohh: I feel for you girlie.:hugs:


----------



## thayet

It's never a good day when your phone's in the toilet. *sigh*

I think advocacy groups is a good place to target - or write up a summary version of the story and blitz email it to all your local and national media. Someone, somewhere will pick up the story and get this the attention it deserves! 

If anyone did that to my (hypothetical) kid (or husband or dog or cat) I'd rip their face off and feed it to them. Just saying.


----------



## txbiscuit

Agreed thayet.

Lilly, I think the Child Advocacy Group is a good place to start. They might have suggestions for other groups you could call while you're waiting to hear about a hearing date. Also, if you put together a summary to send to the media, they might also be able to help you locate information about the judge/district attorney/etc. that might make the media more inclined to investigate. (i.e. does this DA/judge have a record of being "easy" on child abuse?)

If there's anything I can do to help, let me know. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you ladies for the ideas, I think that's a good place to start (writing up a summary).

In other news...feeling totally broody...ended up googling "pictures of babies"....they are soooo cuuuute! lol

Do you guys imagine your kiddos with you or your DHs features? Like I think my OH has the cutest nose, I kiss it all the time :kiss: lol So I want our kids to have that nose and I can picture their cute little pudgy faces...because they will be pudgy lmao. *swoon*


----------



## txbiscuit

I think we all deserve chocolate today. 

@thayet re: concealer - I used to use fancy concealer, but ran out and bought some Neutrogena concealer at the drug store. Honestly, it's hard to tell much of a difference in performance. I am useless.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Thank you ladies for the ideas, I think that's a good place to start (writing up a summary).
> 
> In other news...feeling totally broody...ended up googling "pictures of babies"....they are soooo cuuuute! lol
> 
> Do you guys imagine your kiddos with you or your DHs features? Like I think my OH has the cutest nose, I kiss it all the time :kiss: lol So I want our kids to have that nose and I can picture their cute little pudgy faces...because they will be pudgy lmao. *swoon*

Oh my gosh. When we first started dating years ago, I had a dream that OH's ex-girlfriend showed up with a baby with OH's head. Beard and all. It was terrifying. 

I do want the baby to look like OH, though. I'd especially like them to look like OH looked when he was a baby - OH had lots of dark auburn, curly hair.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Oh my gosh. When we first started dating years ago, I had a dream that OH's ex-girlfriend showed up with a baby with OH's head. Beard and all. It was terrifying.

:haha: OMG, that is too funny!

OH was such a cute little boy...he was blonde blonde blonde with these beautiful blue eyes. He is now a dirty blonde with green eyes....(wth genetics?) I'm hoping our kids get his green eyes...that would be soooo cute on a little mocha baby :blush: but I'm betting my brown-eyed genes are gonna be dominant.


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Thank you ladies for the ideas, I think that's a good place to start (writing up a summary).
> 
> In other news...feeling totally broody...ended up googling "pictures of babies"....they are soooo cuuuute! lol
> 
> Do you guys imagine your kiddos with you or your DHs features? Like I think my OH has the cutest nose, I kiss it all the time :kiss: lol So I want our kids to have that nose and I can picture their cute little pudgy faces...because they will be pudgy lmao. *swoon*

I am so scared of having kids that look like my in-laws.. is that mean, or what?


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> OH was such a cute little boy...he was blonde blonde blonde with these beautiful blue eyes. He is now a dirty blonde with green eyes....(wth genetics?) I'm hoping our kids get his green eyes...that would be soooo cute on a little mocha baby :blush: but I'm betting my brown-eyed genes are gonna be dominant.

Firstly, @txbiscuit... :rofl:

@Lilly: science time! Do either of your parents have blue/green eyes? If so, your kid might have them. If not, it's pretty much a given they'll have brown eyes.. you need a blue/green gene from both sides to make that happen. Same with red hair. 

FUN FACT: most newborns look an awful lot like their dads, because back in the day, it helped keep the guys from killing the newborns (lest they belong to some other rival male). This is a real thing. They start looking more like their moms as time passes (I see this in allll my friends' kids) - that being said, I'm a dead ringer for my dad whereas my little brother is my mom's spitting image. Figures :)


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I am so scared of having kids that look like my in-laws.. is that mean, or what?

Are they ugly, or would they just hold it over your head? 

My in-laws aren't ugly.. just.. clingy. They call our dog their granddog. :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

I just want them to be brown... the browner the better. I love tan skin. 
Light skin is stunning, dont get me wrong, but I love sun kissed skin! My odds are good, except 'his' mom is like one of the whitest Mexicans ever! You would actually not assume shes Mexican by looking at her, blondish, green eyes. 

My fam is generally olive, and brown. REALLY curly hair, and kinda tall. Im actually the palest. And, the only one with out black-girl curls. Mine are more deep waives and loose curls. I think our sons will be hot :baby:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I am so scared of having kids that look like my in-laws.. is that mean, or what?

lol ok, I gotta know exactly which traits you are running from?!



thayet said:


> @Lilly: science time! Do either of your parents have blue/green eyes? If so, your kid might have them. If not, it's pretty much a given they'll have brown eyes.. you need a blue/green gene from both sides to make that happen. Same with red hair.
> 
> FUN FACT: most newborns look an awful lot like their dads, because back in the day, it helped keep the guys from killing the newborns (lest they belong to some other rival male). This is a real thing. They start looking more like their moms as time passes (I see this in allll my friends' kids) - that being said, I'm a dead ringer for my dad whereas my little brother is my mom's spitting image. Figures :)

Nope...brown all around for my fam, that's how I know baby is gonna have brown eyes. I have relatives on my mom's side with hazel eyes (even the baby that passed away), but no one directly in my line.....meaning not mom or dad or sisters or brothers.

I heard about this baby resembling dad thing before, I don't know why, but it's something that I think is really cool!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> I am so scared of having kids that look like my in-laws.. is that mean, or what?
> 
> Are they ugly, or would they just hold it over your head?
> 
> My in-laws aren't ugly.. just.. clingy. They call our dog their granddog. :nope:Click to expand...

Not ugly... but you know, when someone doesnt really jive with you (to say the least), the last thing you want is to look at their face everyday and change their diaper. I'd be a very humbling experience for me, I guess... pfffft.


----------



## LillyTame

I DON'T want my kids to have my hair...I'm hoping his hair will tone down the kinkiness lol...but his hair is kinda curly, so I'm thinking they are gonna get curly/kinky hair....poor things lol.

Height! Now that's what I want them to get from their dad...he is 6'5"!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Not ugly... but you know, when someone doesnt really jive with you (to say the least), the last thing you want is to look at their face everyday and change their diaper. I'd be a very humbling experience for me, I guess... pfffft.

I 100% feel you on that one. 

I am olive-skinned too (my dad's Portuguese, my mom is blonde/green eyed) and I have mostly light-tan skin. In the summer I get REALLY tan if I stay in the sun a lot! DH is what they call 'Black Scottish' - super pale with black, black hair. Needless to say, we hope the kid will have my skin and his hair (mine is super fine and curly and impossible). But my intelligence, of course. And knack for science. And superior wit. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

story: when my sis-in-law had her kid, it was at the peak of her and my man not getting a long, AT ALL. she use to talk so much shtuf about how her baby was gunna be so 'cute' and look like her/her man... and how ugly my man was when he was a baby.
well: her son was like my husbands freakn CLONE when he was born. it was kinda sad for me... its like, i already saw a mini-my-man. i'm kinda over it. everyone, nurses, doctor, thought her bro was the dad. 

moral: be careful what you DONT wish for


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> My in-laws aren't ugly.. just.. clingy. They call our dog their granddog. :nope:

lol...well my family does this, but that's probably because I call my girls (the cats) my babies/kids.



Snackimals said:


> Not ugly... but you know, when someone doesnt really jive with you (to say the least), the last thing you want is to look at their face everyday and change their diaper. I'd be a very humbling experience for me, I guess... pfffft.

:rofl:


----------



## thayet

It's funny.. there are certain genes that are dominant. Curly hair, dark skin. Pretty soon the entire planet is going to be light beige with dark, curly hair, unless the blondes start some exclusive-blondes-only breeding programs :wacko:

I <3 genetics, in case you guys can't tell. Sooooo cool.


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL. You guys are too funny. I wish our kids would be tan, but OH and I are both pasty. When I get my :bfp:, y'all need to invest in sunscreen. 

I like my in-laws' personalities, but I'd prefer my kids not take after them in the looks department. Is that mean?


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Not ugly... but you know, when someone doesnt really jive with you (to say the least), the last thing you want is to look at their face everyday and change their diaper. I'd be a very humbling experience for me, I guess... pfffft.
> 
> I 100% feel you on that one.
> 
> I am olive-skinned too (my dad's Portuguese, my mom is blonde/green eyed) and I have mostly light-tan skin. In the summer I get REALLY tan if I stay in the sun a lot! DH is what they call 'Black Scottish' - super pale with black, black hair. Needless to say, we hope the kid will have my skin and his hair (mine is super fine and curly and impossible). But my intelligence, of course. And knack for science. And superior wit. :haha:Click to expand...

this is gunna sound so cocky, its ridiculous, but you sound like you could be my sister... and of course, totally hot. hahahaha. i also tan pretty easily (except my face takes forever), and have insane dark dark curly hair...

oh, and i know 'black-scottish' (wink wink). more points to good taste!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> story: when my sis-in-law had her kid, it was at the peak of her and my man not getting a long, AT ALL. she use to talk so much shtuf about how her baby was gunna be so 'cute' and look like her/her man... and how ugly my man was when he was a baby.
> well: her son was like my husbands freakn CLONE when he was born. it was kinda sad for me... its like, i already saw a mini-my-man. i'm kinda over it. everyone, nurses, doctor, thought her bro was the dad.
> 
> moral: be careful what you DONT wish for

Crazy.. yeah I guess I will stick to wishing for healthy and happy. and a girl of course shhhh though secret


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> LOL. You guys are too funny. I wish our kids would be tan, but OH and I are both pasty. When I get my :bfp:, y'all need to invest in sunscreen.
> 
> I like my in-laws' personalities, but I'd prefer my kids not take after them in the looks department. Is that mean?

Nope, just human. Sometimes peoples is ugly.


----------



## LillyTame

I have English and Science covered, OH has geography and math :thumbup: 

Are any of you bilingual? I suck at other languages...OH doesn't know any either. I want to expose the LOs to as much as possible when they are little, so that maybe they will be able to pick things up faster than me and OH. :shrug: Worth a try...I really wish I was bilingual.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao @ just ugly

Sooo...here is some taboo for you...ugly babies...do they exist?!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> this is gunna sound so cocky, its ridiculous, but you sound like you could be my sister... and of course, totally hot. hahahaha. i also tan pretty easily (except my face takes forever), and have insane dark dark hair...
> 
> oh, and i know 'black-scottish' (wink wink). more points to good taste!

Awww... hot tan bff's for life! With GOOD TASTE lol :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I speak French (although not very well anymore). OH is pretty fluent in Spanish. There's a Spanish-immersion nursery school close to my work that we want our baby to go to, but there's a 2-3 year wait list.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> lmao @ just ugly
> 
> Sooo...here is some taboo for you...ugly babies...do they exist?!

YES YES omg I saw one once at the supermarket.. it looked like demon spawn. Haunts me to this day. :sick:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I speak French (although not very well anymore). OH is pretty fluent in Spanish. There's a Spanish-immersion nursery school close to my work that we want our baby to go to, but there's a 2-3 year wait list.

You better get on that list now! lol


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I speak French (although not very well anymore). OH is pretty fluent in Spanish. There's a Spanish-immersion nursery school close to my work that we want our baby to go to, but there's a 2-3 year wait list.

Yeah I speak grade-school level French.. kinda. It's been a while since I've used it at all.. the French-immersion preschools around here have waitlists, too.


----------



## txbiscuit

-


LillyTame said:


> lmao @ just ugly
> 
> Sooo...here is some taboo for you...ugly babies...do they exist?!

Yup. And every time I see one, I feel guilty for thinking it.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> lmao @ just ugly
> 
> Sooo...here is some taboo for you...ugly babies...do they exist?!
> 
> YES YES omg I saw one once at the supermarket.. it looked like demon spawn. Haunts me to this day. :sick:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok...do you think parents are oblivious to it?

BTW: I Have seen some ugly babies...I just try to make myself THINK not that attractive instead of "ugly" lmao. Or just need some time to grow :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

I see uglies all the time... I wish people just admitted they exist. You dont have to point them out or anything, but admit they exist for crying out-loud.

I've seen ugly, like UGLY features in general, and ugly like... when they look like an 80yr man. Those babies that just look like adults are the most common, and sorry; but that's not hot. So what. If all babies were really cute, then they all would at some point be models... and they are not. SO, there. 

:dohh:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ok...do you think parents are oblivious to it?
> 
> BTW: I Have seen some ugly babies...I just try to make myself THINK not that attractive instead of "ugly" lmao. Or just need some time to grow :haha:

Oh they absolutely know. You just can't talk about it. And not all kids were cute as babies, I'm sure.. some of them just need to grow into their features. Look at Sarah Jessica Parker's nose. Or Miley Cyrus' teeth.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, well call me crazy...but I have seen some ugly babies and then thought to myself, oh please don't let my kid grow up and marry THAT kid :blush: Then I feel guilty and start to think what if I have an ugly kid :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Snackimals

this will surprise none of you: I speak and read, and dream, in both English and Spanish. 
he also does both, but also speaks Portuguese. 

we are both working on a/our native-indigenous language... hopefully our children will be fluent in that, fingers crossed.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Ok, well call me crazy...but I have seen some ugly babies and then thought to myself, oh please don't let my kid grow up and marry THAT kid :blush: Then I feel guilty and start to think what if I have an ugly kid :dohh: :wacko:

My hypothetical kid could marry Quasimodo, as long as Quasi had a decent work ethic, table manners and half a brain between his/her ears. Don't get me STARTED on the nutcase my little brother had a kid with eight years ago. By accident. *sigh*..


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> this will surprise none of you: I speak and read, and dream, in both English and Spanish.
> he also does both, but also speaks Portuguese.
> 
> we are both working on a/our native-indigenous language... hopefully our children will be fluent in that, fingers crossed.

He speaks porkchop? Awesome! (I get to make that joke, having been the butt of it many times). I know a handful of words, but my dad is from the Acores, where they speak some horrible pidgin dialect and he left when he was 10, so we never heard it around the house.


----------



## txbiscuit

FYI, I am super jealous of all of you and your tan future babies right now.

Real things I have said to OH:
"What if our baby has a bad personality? What if she's not very smart? What if he isn't *funny*?"


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> this will surprise none of you: I speak and read, and dream, in both English and Spanish.
> he also does both, but also speaks Portuguese.
> 
> we are both working on a/our native-indigenous language... hopefully our children will be fluent in that, fingers crossed.
> 
> He speaks porkchop? Awesome! (I get to make that joke, having been the butt of it many times). I know a handful of words, but my dad is from the Acores, where they speak some horrible pidgin dialect and he left when he was 10, so we never heard it around the house.Click to expand...

He spent a while in Brazil... I like to say he speaks Brazilian... hahaha. But, he of course corrects me. Booooo! So, yeah, he took a course before his stay there, and of course got fluent while in the country. We actually started 'talking' while he was away :flower: I was not single until the very week he left to Brazil. And we were just 'pen pals' for months until he got back...


----------



## Snackimals

Regards smarts, tell me about it. I seriously have some of the most not charming, not very smart, AND not very attractive sister-in-laws (both my mans sister and my bro's wife). I'd take an 'ugo' that was funny and cool, and maybe even a little smart ANY DAY.

Right now, I have NO one cool to refer to when I think about my extended family 'aiming' high at life. Its pathetic.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> FYI, I am super jealous of all of you and your tan future babies right now.
> 
> Real things I have said to OH:
> "What if our baby has a bad personality? What if she's not very smart? What if he isn't *funny*?"


I have said what if our kid isn't very smart, but for the most part I just say Oh God, please don't let him have your (OH) personality lmao...just picking at OH, we are both goofballs with a side of nerd.


----------



## LillyTame

I want a total package, if I'm honest with myself. Will deal with and LOVE whatever I get lol, but I really want an attractive, smart, athletic, genuinely nice kid.


----------



## LillyTame

Hey thayet...just got another lady with a fallback temp that got a BFP in the SMEP thread. :happydance: Her's was day two, I think....maybe three...all confused now lol :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

I can't decide between SMEP next cycle and every other day BD all month. Not sure OH and I have the endurance for either, to be honest. :blush:

I have GOT to do something about this insomnia I've had lately. I tried no screens after 8, but I got bored when I still couldn't fall asleep. Maybe I should pick up some dull used books. :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

Good morning all! :coffee:

Well, my temps took a nosedive this morning. I feel like AF is circling my house on her broom like a vulture, waiting to land at an inconvenient time. :witch: Hopefully she gets here sometime tomorrow. My coworker friend is going to sample fancy wines she might serve at her wedding, and she invited me along (her fiance can't go). OH has to work tomorrow night, so I'd love to have a ladies' night. :wine:

I'm in a pretty good mood today. (Probably at least partly because I had a full-strength cup of coffee this morning. Hello, lover.) I'm sure I'll get moody again soon about TTC, but right now, I feel OK about it. 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: good morning!!! 

sounds like you are off to a good start! i'm glad you're feeling good. its not so bad to get AF, yet. i also felt kinda relieved and ready for 'whats next' when i got mine last week. 

ahhh. coffee.


----------



## txbiscuit

How are you today Snackimals? Any news on the TTC front?


----------



## Snackimals

not mucho to report.

this weekend commences SexFest 2013... my predicted O day is Monday. I'm not sure if we should :sex: everyday, or every other day- starting tonight. Your advice?


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> not mucho to report.
> 
> this weekend commences SexFest 2013... my predicted O day is Monday. I'm not sure if we should :sex: everyday, or every other day- starting tonight. Your advice?

I'd BD at least Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Maybe take either tonight or tomorrow off, if everyday sounds like too much of a :sex: marathon?


----------



## Snackimals

I've read that the mans 'stuff' is more concentrated when they havent had sex a billion times in the last few days. So, a lot of people recommend every other day. But, you know how this goes, I get antsy thinking what if we miss the mark by 12 hours... or something lame like that, that I can never confirm or deny.


----------



## txbiscuit

You know, I've wondered about the sperm not being concentrated enough myself. I bet thayet will know.


----------



## Snackimals

Where is that chick anyways..??? :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

She is off somewhere being tan and hot and science-y, I bet. Hopefully work doesn't make her, you know, WORK too much, and she can talk to us. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

I gotta jet, for an appt at 9:30. I'll be back in an hour or so. Hopefully, ms.Canada will be in the building by then with some hard facts! :amartass:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> She is off somewhere being tan and hot and science-y, I bet. Hopefully work doesn't make her, you know, WORK too much, and she can talk to us. :haha:

heeheeheee... your probably right... "see" you soon!


----------



## Snackimals

Back...!
No Canada yet huh?

Ms. Hawaii is here, yes?


----------



## LillyTame

I'm not gonna add good onto that because it's not been a good morning for me :growlmad: Just plain annoyed and irritable! Some days (Ok, most), I just hate people...and today just started off with 3 annoying issues! UGH...I'm trying to breath and get over it....I just feel like it's going to be one of those days though. :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

I like that I actually have 3 matching temps! I don't know why, but it's just comforting...like things are working.

3 more days and then I'm going to try to start SMEPing....(it says start on CD8, but that's just too much BDing when I don't OV till CD15-17).

I'll start my every other day BDing on CD10, as well as drinking grapefruit just to help with CM, and checking my OPKs twice a day. I'm excited to have something to start actively doing to TTC.

Don't forget the Mucinex, softcups, and hips elevated.:thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Boo. I am sorry you're having a bad day. Is there anyone I can beat up for you? :grr:


----------



## LillyTame

Well you would have to fly to honolulu to do that and I think if you flew to honolulu you might get lost at the beach first and then she would get away :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Now about that dip you had today...implantation: 6-11days (3-12 if you eally want to push it). Still FX'd until AF is full flow!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hmmm... You're probably right - I would get lost at the beach. :shipw:

I am not too hopeful about the dip, but maybe you're right! Either way, I think I've come to terms with this maybe not being my cycle. I downloaded and read the whole SMEP plan last night when I couldn't sleep. I think we're going to try to attempt that next month.


----------



## txbiscuit

Everyone's so quiet today! I hope everything is OK.

I'm super sleepy. I think the past three nights' insomnia is finally catching up with me.


----------



## LillyTame

It is pretty quiet. So do you try to take any meds for the insomnia? Some times I have trouble sleeping, more so during the tww I think because I am so anxious to test. So Tylenol PM or Trazadone help me to sleep but I hate getting dry mouth and worry about using them during the TWW...I don't want to dry ANYTHING up lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm the same. I get super groggy from any sort of sleep medicine, so I avoid it like the plague and catch up on the weekends. I have terrible sleep hygiene. Sometimes when my allergies are *terrible*, I take half a Benadryl, because that's supposed to be safe during the TWW. But it does negatively affect CM, so it's a last resort. 

Blah. Not being able to sleep is no fun.


----------



## LillyTame

Right! I forget about Benadryl! And Allegra (for allergies, not sleep) is supposed to be ok too, but like you said...I just don't want to take the chances of drying up CM.


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry... its been all quiet in the western front... :howdy:

I'm here. I swear. I've been trying to get some work done, buy some shoes I need for an event coming up (I'm a godmother), and stay strong- I have a lingering cold/sore throat thats making me nervous.


----------



## Snackimals

On sleep: I am also a horrible sleeper. My pet peeve is that my face looks horrid by the third day. My skin dries morbidly, I get pimples, and my eyes get dry and saggy (hence my obsession with bronzing & HIGHLIGHTING powder).

My most recent success story: MELATONIN. Half a dose with whatever I eat around 7 or 8. I'm comfortably out for the day by around 10:30, 11. LOVE it!


----------



## txbiscuit

Ahh! Don't get sick!

Did you get cute shoes? 

_txbiscuit wants to see..._


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> On sleep: I am also a horrible sleeper. My pet peeve is that my face looks horrid by the third day. My skin dries morbidly, I get pimples, and my eyes get dry and saggy (hence my obsession with bronzing & HIGHLIGHTING powder).

Oh man, I hear you. My skin is so gross right now. I have PMS acne, circles under my eyes, and my skin just looks super dull in general. I look old.


----------



## Snackimals

Hey. Ms. Paradise! You ready to rumble!!?? sex:)


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> On sleep: I am also a horrible sleeper. My pet peeve is that my face looks horrid by the third day. My skin dries morbidly, I get pimples, and my eyes get dry and saggy (hence my obsession with bronzing & HIGHLIGHTING powder).
> 
> Oh man, I hear you. My skin is so gross right now. I have PMS acne, circles under my eyes, and my skin just looks super dull in general. I look old.Click to expand...

Poop. There is like, nothing that can solve this asap. Unfortunately. Wellllll..., unless you're home and you got some medical MJ... hahaha. I can, and will, admit that pre-melatonin and under DAYS of a blown-up sinus that failed to chill out with prescription meds, I totally smoked out with a friend and: WOW!!!! It was like dead-people sleep! Good God! I think I woke up in the next life or something. No regrets. 

However, MJ is NOT a lifestyle I'm going to jump on. Just not my thing.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yup. I think I'm already too much of a slacker to do MJ. It would make a bad situation worse. Some of my most productive coworkers do it, though, so what do I know? :shrug:

I think I'll be able to sleep tonight. My coffee from this morning has worn off, and I think as long as I don't do anything too stressful, I should be able to get to sleep. Fingers Xed!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals - congrats on being a godmother! That is such an awesome honor I think. :thumbup:

I think I've given up on work today...just taking care of things as they come up. BLAH, it feels like a Friday.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> She is off somewhere being tan and hot and science-y, I bet. Hopefully work doesn't make her, you know, WORK too much, and she can talk to us. :haha:

Hahaha.. I *was* working all day.. so aggravating. 

Dudes always be makin' sperm. All the time. Yes they take 72 hours to mature, but there is a constant supply of them. So unless you're BDing twice a day, every day, he won't run low. Best way to boost sperm count is to have really, REALLY good sex.. it almost doubles it! True thing.


----------



## Snackimals

Thank you Lilly!

no... havent got freakn shoes yet.
ugh. the problem is i havent even seen the dress yet. i have to go to the tailor asap, last fitting, and get with it! 

what i do know: the shoes gotta black. they cant be taller then about 4 inches, because I do dance and I will never be seen in public taking my shoes off. second, i REALLY dont want to spend more than $75 for shoes i'll likely only wear once, but I am insane about shoe quality! ugh. 

*major disclaimer: I am NOT a shoe person. I do not have a closet full of shoes. i buy quality, not quantity. shoes are a HEADACHE for me. if i was buying make-up I would be a lot happier :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

:happydance:
Yeih! My Canadian clone has entered the building!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Thank you Lilly!
> 
> no... havent got freakn shoes yet.
> ugh. the problem is i havent even seen the dress yet. i have to go to the tailor asap, last fitting, and get with it!
> 
> what i do know: the shoes gotta black. they cant be taller then about 4 inches, because I do dance and I will never be seen in public taking my shoes off. second, i REALLY dont want to spend more than $75 for shoes i'll likely only wear once, but I am insane about shoe quality! ugh.
> 
> *major disclaimer: I am NOT a shoe person. I do not have a closet full of shoes. i buy quality, not quantity. shoes are a HEADACHE for me. if i was buying make-up I would be a lot happier :dohh:

I looooove shoes.. my last pair was a pair of low-heeled, black suede pumps from Nine West. *drool*. Haven't worn them yet, on account of the snow/ice/salt situation, and the fact that we never go anywhere. :roll:


----------



## thayet

haha I'm frantically trying to catch up on the 5 pages of messages I missed :)

:comp:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> She is off somewhere being tan and hot and science-y, I bet. Hopefully work doesn't make her, you know, WORK too much, and she can talk to us. :haha:
> 
> Hahaha.. I *was* working all day.. so aggravating.
> 
> Dudes always be makin' sperm. All the time. Yes they take 72 hours to mature, but there is a constant supply of them. So unless you're BDing twice a day, every day, he won't run low. Best way to boost sperm count is to have really, REALLY good sex.. it almost doubles it! True thing.Click to expand...

really good sex... pffft. i dont usually have any other type :kiss: awesome. we shall 'dance' tonight :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> really good sex... pffft. i dont usually have any other type :kiss: awesome. we shall 'dance' tonight :thumbup:

Good for YOU :winkwink: 

We've taken a bit of a BD break lately.. I've had some pretty awesome mood swings, and quite frankly, I was sick of it. But now that I am for sure for sure in my 2ww, might as well have some non-critical sexytimes :D

I need a NAP.. what a week. *yawn*. Anyone else feel like it's Friday afternoon already? :nope:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> I need a NAP.. what a week. *yawn*. Anyone else feel like it's Friday afternoon already? :nope:

I wish. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Snackimals

These?

*the dress is dark/black. fitted. strapless. knee length. very basic cut, just a more interesting textile, i'd say.
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LillyTame

Those HAVE to be more than 4"!


----------



## txbiscuit

Those are super cute shoes! I want a pair myself! (Sadly, we rarely go anywhere fancy, so I guess I'll resist.)

Spotting is back, and heavier. I think AF is here for good, so on to next month! I'm going to take Vitex next cycle and see if my luteal phase gets any longer. I still think I'll hold off on B6 for now, especially since it didn't really help this month. I'm also going to try eating clean and SMEP. Something's gotta work, right? I may also make an appointment with a new OBGYN, and see if I can find one who won't blow me off. Even if nothing's wrong, I don't really want an OB who doesn't listen to or validate my concerns delivering my baby. 

I think I'm going to take advantage of my sleepiness and hit the hay early. I am sorry we didn't get to chat much today. Ttfn. :kiss:


----------



## LillyTame

Hope you sleep well txbiscuit :sleep:

Snackimals - I wish I could wear heels, but I have flat feet so they just hurt sooo bad.

thayet - totally feels like a Friday to me...wish it was!

I'm a bit of a comfort shopper (and eater)...so took my lunch break and bought 3 new valentine scrub tops...super cute! AND Ghirardelli Chocolate squares, the kind with the caramel centers....mmmmmmmm. *drool*


----------



## Snackimals

I'll continue my wild shoe hunt... maybe after my fitting I'll be totally sure about what I want. Maybe.

Because of this 'godmothering' event, I have been very strict on myself regards my diet (which just about NEVER happens. I love food. Love cooking. Love dessert). However, after all my efforts, I am kinda proud of myself. Maybe it'll last and I can try to be hot a little longer... Maybe.

The shoes are all about 4 to 4.5 inches... but, the platform under the ball of the foot is at least 1/2 inch, so I stay at 4 inches or smaller. :nope: I hate this soooo much. Wah.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, I need some type of motivation! I actually saved up energy and motivation to go to derby practice Tuesday but the coach told me the wrong day!! I was there, dressed with a sore neck and shoulder and dragged OH there to support me when he really didn't feel like leaving the house and we get there and NO ONE is there!! Right before she called me (answering my text) I said to OH...maybe this is a sign I don't need to play lol. Anyway, practice is tonight...don't know if I'll go...it's been an irritating day and I don't want to skate frustrated...that will just make any fall 10 times worse!.


----------



## Snackimals

ok ladies...
i gotta do some work, cuz i gotta sneak out- i have dance tonight. 

i will check in either later tonight, or until tomorrow. :dance:


----------



## thayet

Sorry guys.. totally fell asleep and then caved and went to Jack Astor's for dinner with DH. Their Smiling Buddha salad is deliciousssss. 

@Snackimals: Love those shoes! If I could wear them and not break an ankle, I absolutely would. My motto is "life's too short to wear boring shoes" :D

@txbiscuit: sorry to hear... damn that :witch:! I wholeheartedly endorse the Vitex, I think you'll be happy with your next cycle. No side effects for me so far!

@Lilly: it's so cool that you do roller derby! I've always wanted to try it, but I can't roller skate to save my life haha. Does your team have a fun name?


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I haven't skated since about May I think, so I'm getting back into it...and I was a rookie to begin with. So I WAS getting a lot better and faster...I feel like I'm mostly going to be learning all over...but hopefully not as bad as when I first started. There was a lot of drama with the team before and after I left apparently...a lot of girls came, left, and then came back again...so the name was Tsunami Slammers...which I LOVED, but apparently in hopes of changing the atmosphere they changed the name to something Outlaws...blah...whatever it is I don't like it and the new logo isn't as bright and different to me. I'm sad I wasn't there to have a say in that decision. But what can I do :shrug: 

There is another team in Kona (really too small of a town for more than two) but they don't click with our team because this coach branched off from there...so I can't go for that team cause that coach got tired of the back and forth from people. DRAMA! That's the short answer.


----------



## comeonnumber3

Hi guys,

I'm trying for my third. First 2 conceived very easily, this one, not so easy! First time I've posted on here. Driving myself slightly bonkers as I try to get through the 2ww. I'm so consumed in my thoughts about it this time! Crazy. Not sure when I ovulated but I'm guessing it was about 7 days ago. Did a test this morning (couldn't help myself) and I thought perhaps I could see the faintest of faint lines but I don't trust its not complete imagination going on. I do however have serious symptoms. Some feedback would be very supportive, here is what I'm feeling:
waves of nausea (esp when I'm in the car). Last night in bed was feeling awful. Went to bed after I put the kids to bed (7pm) and although felt exhausted, tossed and turned, toilet every 2 seconds and feeling sick. By 11:30 I realised that I needed food. Ate a massive bowl of cereal and felt so much better.
Also moody as all hell, blurry vision at times, metallic taste in mouth and on and off twangs in my pelvis. Yesterday I woke up feeling like I'd run a marathon (my abs were aching). Light headache for past 3 days.
AF should have come by next Tuesday if its coming at all so I just need to not test again till wednesday - it's killing me! Was I imagining the test line????


----------



## thayet

comeonnumber3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying for my third. First 2 conceived very easily, this one, not so easy! First time I've posted on here. Driving myself slightly bonkers as I try to get through the 2ww. I'm so consumed in my thoughts about it this time! Crazy. Not sure when I ovulated but I'm guessing it was about 7 days ago. Did a test this morning (couldn't help myself) and I thought perhaps I could see the faintest of faint lines but I don't trust its not complete imagination going on. I do however have serious symptoms. Some feedback would be very supportive, here is what I'm feeling:
> waves of nausea (esp when I'm in the car). Last night in bed was feeling awful. Went to bed after I put the kids to bed (7pm) and although felt exhausted, tossed and turned, toilet every 2 seconds and feeling sick. By 11:30 I realised that I needed food. Ate a massive bowl of cereal and felt so much better.
> Also moody as all hell, blurry vision at times, metallic taste in mouth and on and off twangs in my pelvis. Yesterday I woke up feeling like I'd run a marathon (my abs were aching). Light headache for past 3 days.
> AF should have come by next Tuesday if its coming at all so I just need to not test again till wednesday - it's killing me! Was I imagining the test line????

Hi there - I think you're a bit confused. This particular thread is a group of us that chat back and forth, and the four of us are ttc #1, not #3. 

You might want to post this as a new thread in the ttc general forum to get a more helpful answer.

EDITED TO ADD: I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be rude, but the fact that you have two kids already is somewhat difficult for us ttc#1 to hear about. You may want to be a bit more sensitive to which forum you post in going forward.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Well, I haven't skated since about May I think, so I'm getting back into it...and I was a rookie to begin with. So I WAS getting a lot better and faster...I feel like I'm mostly going to be learning all over...but hopefully not as bad as when I first started. There was a lot of drama with the team before and after I left apparently...a lot of girls came, left, and then came back again...so the name was Tsunami Slammers...which I LOVED, but apparently in hopes of changing the atmosphere they changed the name to something Outlaws...blah...whatever it is I don't like it and the new logo isn't as bright and different to me. I'm sad I wasn't there to have a say in that decision. But what can I do :shrug:
> 
> There is another team in Kona (really too small of a town for more than two) but they don't click with our team because this coach branched off from there...so I can't go for that team cause that coach got tired of the back and forth from people.  DRAMA! That's the short answer.

That does sound like a lot of drama.. it's too bad when interpersonal crap interferes with just playing a fun sport. 

AFM, I like the name Tsunami Slammers, I think it's catchy :D


----------



## LillyTame

:hi: comeonnumber3,

We wish you the best of luck and DO hope this is your BFP for #3, but I have to agree with my buddy...all of us in this particular thread are just starting our journeys for #1. 

I encourage you to poke around the forum some more and find a thread more similiar to your situation. Fingers crossed for you! :hugs::flower:


----------



## LillyTame

lmao @ your status change...you better be preggo, with your moody-self! :haha:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> :hi: comeonnumber3,
> 
> We wish you the best of luck and DO hope this is your BFP for #3, but I have to agree with my buddy...all of us in this particular thread are just starting our journeys for #1.

You are SO MUCH MORE POLITE than I am :rofl: 

Maybe it's because of the hormones, or the fact that I am really, really fed up with the "omg could i be preg?????" threads in the ttc#1 section posted by 22 year olds.. I just didn't think I'd have to see it here, too. This is my happy place you guys! :cry:

Also, when picking up lunch for my client today (sushi, yum!) there was a lady who was obviously 9 months pregnant eating right across from me. I had some very uncharitable thoughts about her.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi comeonnumber3! :flower: Welcome to the forums! I think you'll like it here; lots of folks have lots of good info. It definitely helps make the TWW more bearable. 

In this group, none of us have had a BFP at all yet, so unfortunately, we're no better at deciphering your symptoms than you are. It sure sounds promising, though. Keep us posted. Like Lilly said, there are lots of people here who are eager to help. :friends:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> lmao @ your status change...you better be preggo, with your moody-self! :haha:

Yes, my inner bitch is strong today! After the week I've had, she is well-fed on righteous anger and chocolate. Only reason alcohol isn't mixed in there too is because, well, you never know.. although that bottle of white wine in the fridge is looking awfully tempting. 

I gotta ask (I know this is a huge stereotype of people living in Hawaii) - but do you know how to surf? I tried it in Australia and it was amazing, I'd do it every weekend if I lived where you do. Do you have waves nearby or not so much?

EDIT: just realized the two little faces on the 'bitchy' status update are yammering at each other... LOL


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> :hi: comeonnumber3,
> 
> We wish you the best of luck and DO hope this is your BFP for #3, but I have to agree with my buddy...all of us in this particular thread are just starting our journeys for #1.
> 
> You are SO MUCH MORE POLITE than I am :rofl:
> 
> Maybe it's because of the hormones, or the fact that I am really, really fed up with the "omg could i be preg?????" threads in the ttc#1 section posted by 22 year olds.. I just didn't think I'd have to see it here, too. This is my happy place you guys! :cry:
> 
> Also, when picking up lunch for my client today (sushi, yum!) there was a lady who was obviously 9 months pregnant eating right across from me. I had some very uncharitable thoughts about her.Click to expand...

So clearly I did not manage to get to bed. ARGH INSOMNIA! Go away! :sleep:

thayet, I have to say, your chart and symptoms really have me wondering. FX that you're our first BFF-BFP!

The other day, a 20-22 year old next to me in traffic had a newborn in a rear facing child seat, in the front seat, not strapped in. She was texting while driving. I almost lost it. Why do these young girls get pregnant so easy? I hate to be jealous, but...


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome back txbiscuit...looks like you didn't get much sleep!



thayet said:


> Maybe it's because of the hormones, or the fact that I am really, really fed up with the "omg could i be preg?????" threads in the ttc#1 section posted by 22 year olds.. I just didn't think I'd have to see it here, too. This is my happy place you guys! :cry:

OMG, I thought I was the only one sick of that...just thought I was being bitter lol. "OMG I think I'm pregnant, I'm so scared" Bite me! :growlmad:




thayet said:


> I gotta ask (I know this is a huge stereotype of people living in Hawaii) - but do you know how to surf? I tried it in Australia and it was amazing, I'd do it every weekend if I lived where you do. Do you have waves nearby or not so much?

I WISH I could surf! They get awesome waves here but I am just a scared little shit! lmao Just this year I learned that I LOVE to snorkel. The gear helps me with my two worse fears...not being able to see and not being able to breath. I'm sooo amazed at how far out I can swim now! But I don't think I will ever be confident enough to surf.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> thayet, I have to say, your chart and symptoms really have me wondering. FX that you're our first BFF-BFP!
> 
> The other day, a 20-22 year old next to me in traffic had a newborn in a rear facing child seat, in the front seat, not strapped in. She was texting while driving. I almost lost it. Why do these young girls get pregnant so easy? I hate to be jealous, but...
> 
> Gahh you're making me want to test.. at 6dpo! :dohh:
> 
> Also, that is SO UNSAFE.. I've said it before and I'll say it again. You should have to write a test and pass it to be able to care for children, regardless of whether or not you can create them.
> 
> @Lilly: yeah snorkeling is very cool - and much, MUCH easier than surfing! My gf mentioned that they're doing a family vacation for their 10th wedding anniversary in a few years to Hawaii.. I might stuff myself into one of their suitcases :D I bet there's tons of interesting stuff to look at down there. In my lakes (Great Lakes) there's.. mud. And occasionally trout or something.Click to expand...


----------



## LillyTame

OMG...I will have to post the pics of when we swam near some dolphins......not perfect pics but pretty good for my non-swimming butt! lol...on my way home now...don't you guys fill up this thread! OH said he has to work late, so I can have some BnB time before I have to fake like I've been doing homework all evening lol


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> So clearly I did not manage to get to bed. ARGH INSOMNIA! Go away! :sleep:

Forgot to mention: have you tried sleepytime herbal tea? If you can find one with catnip in it (yes, catnip) it will knock you out, guaranteed. Apparently catnip is crack for kitties, but herbal Valium for people. Who knew!

Aside: Snackimals is going to go apeshit over all the posts she has to catch up on now :haha:

Actually it's getting late.. and tomorrow is another early day filled with awesome work crappity-crap. So I will bid you ladies g'night

EDIT: yes I want dolphin pictures, Lilly! SO jealous, grrrr. :D


----------



## comeonnumber3

Thayed,

Not confused. Not insensitive. Apologies if I offended you. It wasn't my intention to do that - thought it was an open forum for people trying to conceive. Didn't realise it was exclusive and it had to be my first. 

for a first post reply this has been pretty unpleasant. Wishing you luck, I won't bother you again.


----------



## txbiscuit

comeonnumber3 said:


> Thayed,
> 
> Not confused. Not insensitive. Apologies if I offended you. It wasn't my intention to do that - thought it was an open forum for people trying to conceive. Didn't realise it was exclusive and it had to be my first.
> 
> for a first post reply this has been pretty unpleasant. Wishing you luck, I won't bother you again.

Hi comeonnumber3. I don't think thayet meant to offend. We just have never been pregnant in this thread, so we really don't have much insight into what symptoms mean. There are lots of people with LOTS of knowledge in the Two Week Wait forum: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/. 

Feel free to PM me if you need any help getting around. I really do wish you the best of luck!


----------



## txbiscuit

I feel bad, y'all. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Forgot to mention: have you tried sleepytime herbal tea? If you can find one with catnip in it (yes, catnip) it will knock you out, guaranteed. Apparently catnip is crack for kitties, but herbal Valium for people. Who knew!

I don't know about trying to drink catnip....the smell might get me attacked by my 3 furballs!



txbiscuit said:


> I feel bad, y'all. :cry:

Because of our uninvited friend? I understand.....I think thayet was just tired and having a not so good day. But both you and I did try to be a bit nicer so hopefully she read more than just thayet's snip.

That's part of the issue...people don't read...they just jump in. There have been times I have been reading a thread then noticed someone just posted a random question that really doesn't have to do with the thread title. They get upset when no one answers whatever the question was. At least we did try to give her some direction. Especially you, txbiscuit. I think you were very nice in offering your help.


----------



## LillyTame

One fat cat and some dolphins lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I am just tired I think. Maybe I should try that tea.


----------



## LillyTame

More dolphins and me looking like a blowfish lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I want to swim with dolphins! And your cat is adorable.


----------



## LillyTame

It was sooo random! They just happened to be out that day...I was only expecting to get pics of coral and fish. It was sooooo amazing to see them coming from so deep below us.


----------



## txbiscuit

Gosh, your kids are going to be so lucky! I could take my kids to interact with a pasture full of cows. That's about it.


----------



## LillyTame

I think that's awesome too! (When you aren't around it ALL the time) lol When I first got here one of my coworkers who is a local girl took me under her wing and well my first weekend here I got to go round up the cattle with the posse and watched them castrate the baby bulls cry:)...but it was definitely a new experience for me....being around all the cows, horses, cowboy boots and using an outhouse! lmao I'm a city girl, originally from Los Angeles.


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL. I'm in Austin, so it's not like we have any cows particularly close. (Well, unless there's a UT football game. But that's another story.) We do have bats! I forgot about those. I'm sort of sleep-deprived.

Edit: and hipsters. So many hipsters.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao @ hipsters and bats!

When I lived in Okinawa Japan I remember seeing lots of bats, thats the only time I remember encountering them.


----------



## LillyTame

I think maybe we should edit the very first post to give a quick intro. Like - This is a thread for thayet, snackimals, Lillytame, and txbiscuit. Four first time ttc buddies. Feel free to jump in IF YOU DARE! :change: lol


----------



## txbiscuit

There are tons of them that emerge from under a bridge downtown at sunset. It's kind of freaky/awesome. Other than that, you mostly don't see them around, though, unless they're sick. We had a rabid one at our wedding.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I think maybe we should edit the very first post to give a quick intro. Like - This is a thread for thayet, snackimals, Lillytame, and txbiscuit. Four first time ttc buddies. Feel free to jump in IF YOU DARE! :change: lol

I like that idea! You're so smart Lilly.


----------



## LillyTame

OMG, now that's scary! And I only saw them one at a time, never a big batch of them. I think THAT would freak me out! :argh:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I like that idea! You're so smart Lilly.

Thank you my dear....I like to think so! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Well m'lady. I'm going to try this so-called "sleep" thing again. Wish me luck! Have a great night, and I'll talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, FX'd for sleep!:thumbup::sleep:


----------



## txbiscuit

I slept! Not as much as I would have liked, but I fell asleep and stayed asleep. I actually had both melatonin and sleepy time tea (although not with catnip), so I took your advice. I turned on some white noise and dozed off at least two hours before I normally do. My :witch: migraine was even gone when I woke up. You guys are geniuses.


----------



## txbiscuit

What is everyone up to today? I have a bunch of meetings - bleh. But! I am going car shopping this weekend!


----------



## Snackimals

Good day world!!!
Car shopping!!! Yeih! And, kudos on sleeping, some.


----------



## Snackimals

So, what the [email protected]&#!!! U guys are insane whenever I leave u for a minute! Good God! U blog-bullied some needy lady looking for friends! Hahaha! She only has two kids!


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I slept! Not as much as I would have liked, but I fell asleep and stayed asleep. I actually had both melatonin and sleepy time tea (although not with catnip), so I took your advice. I turned on some white noise and dozed off at least two hours before I normally do. My :witch: migraine was even gone when I woke up. You guys are geniuses.

Congrats on some sleep!


----------



## txbiscuit

We have all had a rough week, I think, in various ways. How is your morning going, Snackimals? Are you gearing up for your busy weekend? :sex:


----------



## Snackimals

I am! We have date night every Friday, no matter what... so that will be a great kick-off! In preparation for my godmother duties, I have been tanning this week, and running a little extra, so today is THE day. I have to say, I look dashing! I feel like when I was 21; tan, fit, and confident. And, sexy-time absolutely counts on how fabulous one feels!

You know, I was meaning to tell you, I notice that AF week is like always a sure thing regards NOT sleeping. I dunno what the since behind that is, but I feel kinda 'overly warm' and crazy pensive at night during that week. I know for sure that Melatonin is my friend during my period. I should look in to that....


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> I am! We have date night every Friday, no matter what... so that will be a great kick-off! In preparation for my godmother duties, I have been tanning this week, and running a little extra, so today is THE day. I have to say, I look dashing! I feel like when I was 21; tan, fit, and confident. And, sexy-time absolutely counts on how fabulous one feels!
> 
> You know, I was meaning to tell you, I notice that AF week is like always a sure thing regards NOT sleeping. I dunno what the since behind that is, but I feel kinda 'overly warm' and crazy pensive at night during that week. I know for sure that Melatonin is my friend during my period. I should look in to that....

Woo! Get it girl! I know that sexytime is way better when I feel fabulous. I'm going to try to have some of thayet's "gourmet sex" this month myself. :blush:

I've never put that together about my monthly hormones and sleep, but that really does make sense.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I slept! Not as much as I would have liked, but I fell asleep and stayed asleep. I actually had both melatonin and sleepy time tea (although not with catnip), so I took your advice. I turned on some white noise and dozed off at least two hours before I normally do. My :witch: migraine was even gone when I woke up. You guys are geniuses.

Glad YOU got some sleep...OH woke me up twice! I'm not a heavy sleeper so any little thing will disrupt my sleep. We think OH ate something that didn't agree with him and ended up needing to go to the lua at around 130 and again around 530....so once I'm awake it takes me awhile to get back to sleep. So I think this is why my temp went up a notch too...I was soo liking my little straight line!



Snackimals said:


> So, what the [email protected]&#!!! U guys are insane whenever I leave u for a minute! Good God! U blog-bullied some needy lady looking for friends! Hahaha! She only has two kids!

Once again...I didn't do it! *hiding behind couch*


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I slept! Not as much as I would have liked, but I fell asleep and stayed asleep. I actually had both melatonin and sleepy time tea (although not with catnip), so I took your advice. I turned on some white noise and dozed off at least two hours before I normally do. My :witch: migraine was even gone when I woke up. You guys are geniuses.
> 
> Glad YOU got some sleep...OH woke me up twice! I'm not a heavy sleeper so any little thing will disrupt my sleep. We think OH ate something that didn't agree with him and ended up needing to go to the lua at around 130 and again around 530....so once I'm awake it takes me awhile to get back to sleep. So I think this is why my temp went up a notch too...I was soo liking my little straight line!
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> So, what the [email protected]&#!!! U guys are insane whenever I leave u for a minute! Good God! U blog-bullied some needy lady looking for friends! Hahaha! She only has two kids!Click to expand...
> 
> Once again...I didn't do it! *hiding behind couch*Click to expand...

For the record, I am the only one that has had absolutely nothing to do with your guys' bad behavior!!!


----------



## LillyTame

What?! :saywhat: you are guilty by association


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL, you ladies are funny, and TGIF is right!

I wish AF would stop being weird. TMI - spotting keeps starting and stopping. I think my period should be here sometime today. I hope so - I rode the bus in and came in a little late so that I could go to a happy hour after work. (I bet AF shows up 15 minutes after happy hour is over. :grr: Based on my temps, I don't think there's any chance I'm pregnant, but I don't want to take chances. Argh.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, I need a happy hour or SOMETHING in my life. Fridays we just get home, get naked, and give up:dohh:! lmao


----------



## txbiscuit

I hear you. This is my first Friday out in months. OH always works Friday nights unless he requests off, so I usually go home, change into PJs, and watch too much TV.


----------



## txbiscuit

@Lilly - I've been meaning to ask, what's the best time of year to visit Hawaii? Is the water pretty much always warm, or are there certain times that are better (less crowded, etc) than others?


----------



## LillyTame

The water is ALWAYS cold to me! lol..OH makes fun of me because it takes me so long to get in. The real change is the actual temp...so it's cooler right now (71 today @ 10o'clock, when it's usually 75-76 by now). And we have "snow birds" right now...people that live here during the winter (must be nice) so it's lots of traffic and hard to get a rental car.

Soooooo I would say May-Nov. I visited in November yeaaaars ago and that's when I fell in love with Hawaii and knew I was coming back! I remember walking on the beach in the middle of the night, it was soooo nice.


----------



## txbiscuit

We really want to go visit. OH's good friend is stationed in HI in the Air Force, so we'd like to get there before he gets deployed again or moved somewhere else. We'll see if we manage to swing that. I'm only semi-hopeful. OH has a hard time requesting off work (he doesn't like to ask, even though they totally don't care if he takes off. Men!). 

I am so bored and ready for the day to be over. Starting Monday, I'm supposed to be "inundated" with work, so I'm trying to enjoy the lull, but I get antsy just sitting around.


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh! Yes, MEN! My OH is the same way...has all this vacation saved up but never really takes any. I use mine! lol I've earned it and I'm going to use it. Even my sick leave because if I was to be fired today I wouldn't get any of that time changed into money...whereas if I just take it now...it's a paid day off. :thumbup:

Your OH's friend is probably on Oahu. I interviewed for a job over there (I hate my current job), I really hope I get it. But since it's a government job it could be a few months before I move over there. (it takes months for any process government related) It's a lot more busy over there...I will definitely miss Kona, but I think it might be better for us...more people our age. Kona is really more for people ready to retire, it's so slow.

I have a headache right now...can't wait for this work day to be done.


----------



## LillyTame

I just texted OH and told him we need to start trying to do stuff after work, not just exercise or go home and quit for the evening. We are just too young for that! He agrees we should try to be more social too. Take advantage of the extra time we have now, before the kiddos come! But we don't really drink...so we will probably just have pupu hour lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I have a headache right now...can't wait for this work day to be done.

Me too! Both of those things! 

I think you're right; I'm pretty sure OH's friend is stationed on Oahu. I really need to look into booking a trip to Hawaii. We've been saving for a vacation for a long time, so we just need to do it. Plus, it would be pretty cool to have a "made in Hawaii" baby!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Plus, it would be pretty cool to have a "made in Hawaii" baby!

Ha! That's funny and cute!:thumbup:

So speaking of made in Hawaii...I would like to use a Hawaiian name, but OH says no because we aren't Hawaiian! :sulk: I'm like so what! We live here! Baby will be made here. He can be so literal and stubborn some times. He does that with a lot of the babies names...we aren't Irish or Spanish or Asian :roll:


----------



## txbiscuit

I love Hawaiian names. I know some people who adopted a little girl from China and named her Malia. They picked her name on their honeymoon in HI. I think as long as it means something to you and OH, it's OK. 

Then again, I know getting OH buy-in is easier said than done. My OH has shot down several names I like. He's stuck on the first two we ever both liked, even though we have waited so long we now know a dog with the boy name he likes, and a cat and a baby with the girl name he likes. :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

I really like Beau and Elijah...he shot those both down. I even tried to sneak Beau in as a middle name and he still said no lol

Those aren't hawaiian lol, but just thinking of names that OH definitely said no to. As for Hawaiian, the one I really like is Makai, which just means towards the ocean. Well I just love the way it sounds. I haven't pushed that one too much though because I haven't found anything I like to go with it....but I can see it resurfacing in the future lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

I like all of those names. Beau is one of my secret favorites, and Elijah is actually on my list! I haven't sold OH on it, though. I really like Makai - the sound and the meaning. 

One good thing - OH doesn't have a middle name and doesn't see the point, so I think I can get away with a lot for a middle name as long as I don't pick anything *too* weird.


----------



## txbiscuit

One name OH has refused to let me use at all that I *love* is Agatha. (I may have mentioned it in here before.) I know it's an old lady name, but I just think it's so nerdy/cute. It would be a bad middle name, though, because it opens the door to a lot of bad initials (literally. BAD are initials it could help create.):

BAD
CAD
MAD
SAD
FAD
WAD

edit: PAD. The list goes on.


----------



## thayet

GAH I had this long post typed out and I lost it... *sigh*

Okay: I feel bad for that lady, except I didn't tell her to get lost, or that her problems weren't problems, or anything. It's like Lilly said, people don't read the forum descriptions, they just post in whatever one is at the top of the list. I read these forums for a solid month to educate myself before I posted. 

Also she has two kids, so if she wants to take her ball and go home, fine be that way.  I will edit the first post in a bit. 

Recap of my lost post:

lol @ hipsters, rabid wedding bats (really?) and Snackimals' denial of wrongdoing (true) and weekend BD-a-thon (you go girl!)

yay @ dolphin photos (awesome!), sleepytime tea (told you and yes I AM a genius), herds of cows (neato) and Lilly's cat (aww)

boo @ my work week, my work week next week, and the 2ww growlmad:)

Does that about cover it? :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, possible bad initials:

HIV
HPV
HBV

All viruses lol. I can't think of anything else. Can't think of any H-first names either, so I guess we are ok lol :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Yaaay thayet is back! Welcome back trouble maker!:winkwink:


----------



## txbiscuit

YAY thayet! We've been so lonely without our fearless leader.


----------



## thayet

Pfft you guys obviously did fine without me :winkwink: Besides, I am clearly a troublemaker, and a bad influence. Proof: what I posted was the POLITE version of what was in my head. True story. 

Confession: I just put FF mobile on my phone, so I can obsess over my chart anywhere! Yay!

Does anyone have plans this weekend? Good plans, not like 'we're going to clean out the basement' type of plans.


----------



## txbiscuit

Confession: I've had FF on my phone for a while...

I do (for once!) have weekend plans! I'm going to happy hour (well, wedding wine sampling) for the first time in... months? I'm excited! I'm also going new car shopping.


----------



## LillyTame

Nothing set in stone for us...but I finally recharged my underwater camera and I'm aching to go snorkling again (told OH last night)...we haven't been in 2 wks, so hopefully we get to get out and do that.

Confession: I downloaded that app before I was even ready to start temping


----------



## LillyTame

Oh and some BDing on Sunday! It will be CD10!


----------



## txbiscuit

Honestly, I am glad for AF. I need a break myself. :blush:


----------



## Snackimals

So. I'm actually logging in to PREVENT trouble, as we can all agree; I am the GOOD one


----------



## thayet

lol @ the FF mobile app.. we're hopeless you guys :)

Yeah I can see how at least when AF shows up, you KNOW what's going to happen for the next 5 days or so - flannel pj's, ice cream, and no whether-you-want-it-or-not-we're-doing-it :sex: 

@txbiscuit: new car shopping is the BEST.. do you have any idea as to what you might want?


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't know what I want yet! I want something practical and sporty and nerdy and not-too-expensive. (Any ideas? My options may be limited.) I'm going to do some research tonight. I've never actually bought a *new* car before, so I'm super nervous. 

P.S. thayet - I really like your new intro to the thread. You are a smarty pants.

And YAY! We're all here! (I'm leaving in about 15 minutes though. I expect at least 8 pages when I get back. :winkwink:)


----------



## Snackimals

Dang... You guys really think ahead. Names, initials... I am way behind you. 

Weekend? Another wedding, even more private and smaller than last weeks. I'm considering my clothing option now. Also, Sex Fest..., gym time, shoe shopping. Oh, and groceries, cuz I'm hosting for Super Bowl.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> So. I'm actually logging in to PREVENT trouble, as we can all agree; I am the GOOD one

:rofl:

Honestly you guys, that was such a bad day, if a Girl Guide selling cookies had come to the door, I probably would've told her to start freezing her eggs before it's TOO LATE and she becomes INFERTILE :cry:

Mood swings are super awesome. 

@Snackimals: as for gourmet sex - the article didn't specify how to make it happen, but you could use it as an excuse to buy some delightfully expensive underwear or something :D


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I don't know what I want yet! I want something practical and sporty and nerdy and not-too-expensive. (Any ideas? My options may be limited.) I'm going to do some research tonight. I've never actually bought a *new* car before, so I'm super nervous.
> 
> P.S. thayet - I really like your new intro to the thread. You are a smarty pants.
> 
> And YAY! We're all here! (I'm leaving in about 15 minutes though. I expect at least 8 pages when I get back. :winkwink:)

Aww thanks :)

PS if you want practical and sporty and nerdy? You want a volkswagen! LIKE ME.. I <3 my Jetta so much. And if you're into being eco-friendly, it does that too!


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I don't know what I want yet! I want something practical and sporty and nerdy and not-too-expensive. (Any ideas? My options may be limited.) I'm going to do some research tonight. I've never actually bought a *new* car before, so I'm super nervous.
> 
> P.S. thayet - I really like your new intro to the thread. You are a smarty pants.
> 
> And YAY! We're all here! (I'm leaving in about 15 minutes though. I expect at least 8 pages when I get back. :winkwink:)

Best of luck!!! How exciting! My little sis got her self a Honda Fit recently, and my bro got a... Uh.... Dude. I have no idea the name, but it's a Honda, a hybrid, and ugly 

You have to have some preferences??? Yes?


----------



## LillyTame

I totally don't agree :sulk::change:


----------



## LillyTame

I bought my first brand new car in 2007 (because someone hit my old car and totalled it) I wanted a Jetta...out of my price range. Wanted a RAV 4...going from a 2 door honda civic, that was just too big even though I had always thought it looked cute and small. Ended up with a 4 door honda civic :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

My first car was a Honda Civic hatchback. It is still my favorite car I've ever owned. I kind of like the idea of a hatchback since we have a dog, even though they aren't the cutest of cars. I do kind of like the Volkswagen Golf.


----------



## thayet

The newer Jettas are more affordable.. start at around 15-16k and are pretty sporty. 

But if VWs are NOT your thing (hmmmf @ Lilly :haha:) what about a Ford? The Focus (affordable and fun to drive, believe it or not)

EDIT: I also love the Golf wagons, they are super cute with lots of room in the back :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ahhh! So many things to think about. I don't know if I'll be able to narrow it down in one weekend.

See you ladies soon! :kiss:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> I totally don't agree :sulk::change:

What!!!!???? :brat:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Ahhh! So many things to think about. I don't know if I'll be able to narrow it down in one weekend.
> 
> See you ladies soon! :kiss:

See ya later hun! Have a great weekend and come back with pics of the new car! :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I totally don't agree :sulk::change:
> 
> What!!!!???? :brat:Click to expand...

I tried to be very nice! So if I'm guilty by association...so are you! Hmph! :sulk:


----------



## Snackimals

Snackimals said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I totally don't agree :sulk::change:
> 
> What!!!!???? :brat:Click to expand...

I am an angel :sadangel:


----------



## Snackimals

Heeheeehee... It was actually hilarious to read how Lil & Texas tried to cover for Ms. Thayet!! Hahahaha. I really didn't have anything to do with it. And frankly, I don't know that I would've even addressed it, cuz it was so funny to follow.


----------



## thayet

You two are hilarious :haha:

It's DH's much-delayed 'holiday' party tonight (they're not even allowed to call it a Christmas party). We have a racetrack in town, and there's apparently a restaurant up top with a swanky buffet. Should be fun, but I'm super, DUPER tired and am tempted to just stay home.


----------



## LillyTame

Speaking of being tired (a good sign) I dont want to light any fires buuuut....Ms. DPO7...when are we going to start testing? :-k


----------



## LillyTame

AFM, I get to start POAS again Sunday! Hellooooo OPKs! :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Speaking of being tired (a good sign) I dont want to light any fires buuuut....Ms. DPO7...when are we going to start testing? :-k

I already Googled "what is the first day it's possible to get a positive HPT?" and got this result. Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> AFM, I get to start POAS again Sunday! Hellooooo OPKs! :thumbup:

I kinda miss my OPKs.. :haha:

I think I will wait until Sunday to test.. that'll be 9dpo, and the odds of a false negative go down to about half by then. :thumbup:

EDIT: I am obviously going to POAS right now.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I already Googled "what is the first day it's possible to get a positive HPT?" and got this result. Danger, Will Robinson!


That's interesting! I'm surprised I hadn't found that page yet! lol I like the statistics for dpo10 best as far as testing early. Let's see if I can wait that long next month. lol


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> EDIT: I am obviously going to POAS right now.

:rofl: I find it so much easier to say what I'm going to do when I'm NOT in the 2ww...but as soon as I get past day 4 I'm itching to test! lol


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am obviously going to POAS right now.
> 
> :rofl: I find it so much easier to say what I'm going to do when I'm NOT in the 2ww...but as soon as I get past day 4 I'm itching to test! lolClick to expand...

POAS - It's a horrible addiction.

Obviously it was neg.. c'mon.. 7dpo? Ridiculous


----------



## LillyTame

AND it wasn't fmu, so obviously! :dohh: lol


----------



## thayet

It sure wasn't.. as punishment, I will NOT test tomorrow, but wait until Sunday. :dohh:

I guess I need to go to this work thing for DH.. I will offer to be designated driver, usually we bicker over who gets to drink but tonight I will be gracious and offer to drive :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> It sure wasn't.. as punishment, I will NOT test tomorrow, but wait until Sunday. :dohh:
> 
> I guess I need to go to this work thing for DH.. I will offer to be designated driver, usually we bicker over who gets to drink but tonight I will be gracious and offer to drive :winkwink:


Waiting, good :thumbup: Punishment, noooo:flower: 

Does DH know that you are in the TWW? (And what it means to be in the tww lol)


----------



## txbiscuit

Just two pages? I am disappointed. 

Just kidding. I'm glad you all have fabulous Friday night plans. ;)


----------



## LillyTame

You know how it is when the weekend rolls around:sleep:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Waiting, good :thumbup: Punishment, noooo:flower:
> 
> Does DH know that you are in the TWW? (And what it means to be in the tww lol)

He does not. I try not to inform him of the ttc goings-on, as he a) doesn't really care about the awesome science behind it and b) says it makes him feel like not having sexytimes as much, as I "am only after him for his man-juice" :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahaha thayet. Yeah, OH is sort of the same way. He is willing to do what we need to do, but he doesn't want all the nitty gritty details.

Mini rant: I really want to test drive an Audi A3, but none of the dealerships within 200 miles have them. I probably would get something more practical, but they don't know that! Oh well. It's probably best I don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Hahaha thayet. Yeah, OH is sort of the same way. He is willing to do what we need to do, but he doesn't want all the nitty gritty details.
> 
> Mini rant: I really want to test drive an Audi A3, but none of the dealerships within 200 miles have them. I probably would get something more practical, but they don't know that! Oh well. It's probably best I don't know what I'm missing.

The A3 is SUCH a cute car.. if you test drive it, you might then have to purchase it.. so maybe it's a good thing. That's how I ended up with my Jetta. 

I love test driving cars.. it's like shoe shopping on a much bigger scale :haha: Keep us updated!


----------



## thayet

Hmm.. Everyone is very quiet today. 

I did end up going to DH's work thing last night, but only managed to stay until about 10 and then went home. I don't know if it's the stress from work or the nasty weather (-15C until yesterday) but I was just wiped this week. It was kind of fun to bet on the horses, but I felt bad that they had to be outdoors and running in that cold weather!

No real plans for the rest of the weekend. Interestingly, I got a call from my real estate guy who helped me buy this house. He has a family with three kids (of COURSE) who is looking for a house like mine in this neighbourhood. I told him to come by and tell me what they're willing to pay for it.. maybe a new house in the near future?? Always exciting :)


----------



## Snackimals

I am sitting, waiting for the bride- my gf- to walk down the aile. Just about 35 min behind.... It's expected, I suppose. 

Wow! New home! Awesome. We are looking to finally buy. I have been adiment about not settling down anywhere. But, kids mean I have to give up I guess. Hippie days are over. 

Your right though, very quiet weekend.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I am sitting, waiting for the bride- my gf- to walk down the aile. Just about 35 min behind.... It's expected, I suppose.
> 
> Wow! New home! Awesome. We are looking to finally buy. I have been adiment about not settling down anywhere. But, kids mean I have to give up I guess. Hippie days are over.
> 
> Your right though, very quiet weekend.

How fun! I love weddings. :thumbup:

Mine started on time, to the minute.. it's the German in me, shit runs ON TIME. 

Yeah I guess having kids kinda forces you to be a grown-up in terms of having a grown-up residence. With kid bedrooms and stuff. Near schools and whatnot. Stuff I usually don't care about :)


----------



## LillyTame

How is everyone today?

I'm good...nothing special to report...just a chill saturday for us. Going to see the movie Mama tomorrow...hope it's good.

Found out my friend is having a boy...she texted me the u/s, soooo cute! Big head though lmao (I know, babies have big heads)


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I'm good...nothing special to report...just a chill saturday for us. Going to see the movie Mama tomorrow...hope it's good.
> 
> Found out my friend is having a boy...she texted me the u/s, soooo cute! Big head though lmao (I know, babies have big heads)

You're going to see that?? You couldn't pay me enough money.. scary movies freak me out. :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ahh! Glad everyone's having a fun weekend. 

1. New houses are exciting. My sister was our Realtor when we bought ours. I drove her crazy thinking about schools. "You don't even have a kid yet, and you're worried about schools?" I'm a planner, what can I say? 

2. Yay for weddings, but boo for late starts! I got invited to three weddings this week. It's weird how they come in waves; no one seems to be getting married, then everyone you know is getting married. I think ours started on time, but it was such a blur. Lots of fun, but a blur.

3. Aww, babies! I love their giant heads. I get so super jealous when I hear people are pregnant, but sonograms are cute.

4. I test drove a Volkswagen Golf, a Jetta, and a used Audi A3. I am kind of in love with the A3, but I'm going to try to be logical about my decision.


----------



## LillyTame

Well they keep calling it a "thriller", so I'm starting to worry it's not as scary as it looks...but we will see!


----------



## thayet

@txbiscuit: good luck with making a decision - it's always so hard to balance what you want with what will be better for your wallet :)

@Lilly: thriller my behind - it's scary! I am a giant girl when it comes to scary stuff.. must be all the years I lived alone, I hated feeling like if anything devoured me in my sleep, nobody would come to my rescue!

also @Lilly: your temps are sorta all over the place.. is that normal for v-temping? (I've decided to call it that.. less awkward than 'vag' :haha:)


----------



## Snackimals

All done!!! @ Home. 

Wedding was actually so laid back and merry... Kinda jealous. Mine was STRESSFUL. 

Audi Audi Audi!!!!!


----------



## LillyTame

v-temp sounds good to me! yea it does seem to be all over the place...im still waiting for the consistent part lol but i think i did have 3 days in a row that were good, which i never had in the last cycle.


----------



## txbiscuit

I like v-temp too. How was the movie Lilly?

I am leaning toward the Jetta. The Audi is adorable, but doesn't have much of a warranty left, and the interior on the Jetta is a little nicer and I would get to have my first! new! car! Also, OH thinks the Jetta is a better option, even though it's a little more expensive, so I guess that says something... But then again, the Audi is just so cute and fun. Argh! Decisions!
:muaha:

In other news, I'm brewing some herbal tea that's supposed to help relieve PMS symptoms/cramping. It smells like licorice that has gone rancid. :sick: I'm not sure I'll be able to choke it down. I started taking Vitex yesterday, so maybe that'll help me not have PMS next month* and I won't need to drink the tea.

*Except that next month, we'll totally all be preggers and none of us will have PMS. Right? Right.


----------



## LillyTame

We are seeing the movie on sunday.

Next month we'll be 4 ladies baking babies lol


----------



## txbiscuit

We WILL be four ladies baking babies. I have a good feeling about the Vitex, in my case. (I feel less positive this tea. It tastes a lot better than it smells, but I have a bad feeling the stink is going to linger in my house for days.)



> We are seeing the movie on sunday.

I need to go to school to learn to read good and do other things good too. I can't believe you are going to see Mama. You're brave. I got scared reading the plot summary of that movie. I am a giant wuss.*

*OH just pointed out that I watch real-life serial murderer shows that are way scarier than most movies. That's true, I guess, but the music and sound effects on those TV shows are way less suspenseful.


----------



## thayet

@tx: Yay for the Jetta.. we can be VW nerds together! And yes you will <3 the Vitex - my moods were much more stable after I started taking it.

@Snackimals: I think everyone's wedding was stressful for THEM.. the couple might've seemed chill but I bet you she was freaking out internally. My wedding day was fun but like tx said, it was mostly a blur. If it wasn't for the photos, I wouldn't have memories of half of it. 

@Lilly: I'm in awe of your bravery. I was made to watch Saw IV and had nightmares for weeks.. :cry:

I've decided to not test today - I'm running low on IC tests and I'd rather wait until closer to my original test date (Jan 31st). Unless AF shows up, of course.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think not testing super early is the way to go. Testing early is just such a rollercoaster - you want it to give you some answers, but instead, it just gives you more questions. Stay strong thayet!


----------



## txbiscuit

Howdy ladies. How's your Sunday going? 

I ordered some more OPKs. Hopefully they'll get here in time for SMEPing. 

@thayet - Do you ever notice any nausea from the Vitex? I've been super nauseated the past couple of days, and I notice that nausea listed as a side effect. I think I'm going to try taking it with food and see if that helps.


----------



## LillyTame

certain movies i cant watch...like the Saw movies, it not supernatural....its torturing people. evil people are more scary than monsters because they DO exist


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Howdy ladies. How's your Sunday going?
> 
> I ordered some more OPKs. Hopefully they'll get here in time for SMEPing.
> 
> @thayet - Do you ever notice any nausea from the Vitex? I've been super nauseated the past couple of days, and I notice that nausea listed as a side effect. I think I'm going to try taking it with food and see if that helps.

I haven't noticed any nausea - I take it on a full stomach (once in the morning with my prenatal vitamin and one in the afternoon) - or at least *with* food. What dosage are you taking, the 400 ug? Vitex is a "slow herb" in that it takes a few months for its full effects to be seen, so I don't think taking it with food will do any harm to its efficacy. 

Got to spend the afternoon helping DH wash and deliver cars to one of his accounts (he works in car rental).. super fun :roll:


----------



## LillyTame

I wasn't fully awake or even out of the bed earlier! But I'm up now and poking around. Going to the movies in a few hrs....excited!

AS for TTC, it's CD10 and according to SMEP...time to start POAS (OPKs) :thumbup: I don't think I'll see a change though until CD15-18.

I've noticed no changed with CM since starting the grapefruit juice, but it's only been 2 days. I'll through in the mucinex probably around CD12. I'm just pacing myself :coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks thayet. I took it with food this morning and the nausea has been a little better. I'll keep that up.

Good luck with SMEPing Lilly. I'm glad I still have a few days left before I start. I'm worn out! :sleep:

OH and I did some spring cleaning today. I don't mind the cleaning, but I spent about an hour going through paperwork and I need a break!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Thanks thayet. I took it with food this morning and the nausea has been a little better. I'll keep that up.
> 
> Good luck with SMEPing Lilly. I'm glad I still have a few days left before I start. I'm worn out! :sleep:
> 
> OH and I did some spring cleaning today. I don't mind the cleaning, but I spent about an hour going through paperwork and I need a break!

I hate it when bills etc. pile up. I have a bad habit of throwing everything in a heap after I pay them/read it/whatever and then six months later, getting fed up and filing it all. Also it's tax time soon, and I usually get stuck doing our taxes, so there's THAT paperwork hanging around too.. argh @ paperwork! :growlmad:

We were meant to clean today.. but yeah.. didn't happen. Probably won't happen later. :dohh:

I think I am going to watch a girl TV tonight, since DH is going to the batting cages and then to watch wrestling (?) at his friend's house (yes he is mentally sixteen). I'm thinking either Mad Men, season 1.. I've never made it past episode three! :(

EDIT: lol @ your status txbiscuit.. too funny :D


----------



## thayet

Super great news.. apparently I get to drive to Nipissing tomorrow for work, and also get to stay overnight!

Google map where Nipissing, Ontario is.. it's really, really north.


----------



## LillyTame

One hour till I go see the movie!:happydance:

I agree about the paperwork...I am the same way...let it pile till one day I can't take it any more and I file and/or shred it.

I was supposed to be cleaning today...nope didn't happen lol. Blah!


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow. How long will it take to drive to Nipissing? 1700 people? Do they have restaurants?

Lilly, I am scared for you.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Wow. How long will it take to drive to Nipissing? 1700 people? Do they have restaurants?
> 
> Lilly, I am scared for you.

I hope to god they have restaurants. I should investigate whether they have hotels, even.. it's a 5 hour drive up there, so I'll go after work on Monday and stay overnight, install the machine and drive home Tuesday. Ugh 

I am also scared for Lilly! The trailers for that movie are spooky.. *shiver*

The movie I really want to see is this one! So offensive, but so funny :)

EDIT: Crap.. apparently I have to go to WEST Nipissing.. which is FARTHER. Around the lake. I hate Norther Ontario in January. :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

Movie 43 seems like it's trying too hard to be offensive :shrug:, I will probably wait for this one to come out on DVD. Have you seen the previews for the new Scary Movie (spoof movie). It's like the 5th one, so I'm not too hopeful for this one either, but I still want to see it....when it comes out on DVD lol.

Ok, off to show then see the movie!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> EDIT: Crap.. apparently I have to go to WEST Nipissing.. which is FARTHER. Around the lake. I hate Norther Ontario in January. :growlmad:

Wow, hoping you have a safe, uneventful drive.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Wow, hoping you have a safe, uneventful drive.

Thanks - me too :) It still looks a lot like :xmas8: up north. 

I am currently doing :hangwashing: to get enough work clothes clean for this week.. sometimes I miss my lab days, when I could wear sweatpants to work.


----------



## txbiscuit

Wowsers thayet. Our whole world shuts down when we get even the tiniest amount of snow or ice. I can't imagine driving hours in real winter weather. Be careful! We will miss you tomorrow - I hope you will have Internet at night. If you POAS, you have to tell us. 

Tiny confession: One of my (much younger) friends was telling me all her crazy symptoms and asking if I thought she could be pregnant. I told her she should just POAS, but I came close to snapping, "I don't know! I've never been pregnant! Why would you think I'd know anything?" Fortunately, I kept my mouth shut, but man, apparently I have some jealousy issues. I really don't even think she's pregnant; I think I am just jealous of anyone younger than 28 or so (with their fancy, high-quality eggs) and/or anyone who already has kids. It's so illogical; it's not like there is only a certain amount of pregnancy to go around. I am a sad little nutcase. I am so glad I have you ladies to talk to!


----------



## Snackimals

Hello Señoritas!!!
Finally. I'm checking in. 
We have had a busy, and very sexy, weekend. 

I'm still supporting the Audi! 

I am also very proud miss Lilly, I'm also a big baby. Del Toro is a great director! Let me know what you think! I may have to have some shots of Tequila and head to the movies! 

Thayet: it's refreshing, unfortunately, to know that everyone was freakn out at their wedding!


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Wowsers thayet. Our whole world shuts down when we get even the tiniest amount of snow or ice. I can't imagine driving hours in real winter weather. Be careful! We will miss you tomorrow - I hope you will have Internet at night. If you POAS, you have to tell us.
> 
> Tiny confession: One of my (much younger) friends was telling me all her crazy symptoms and asking if I thought she could be pregnant. I told her she should just POAS, but I came close to snapping, "I don't know! I've never been pregnant! Why would you think I'd know anything?" Fortunately, I kept my mouth shut, but man, apparently I have some jealousy issues. I really don't even think she's pregnant; I think I am just jealous of anyone younger than 28 or so (with their fancy, high-quality eggs) and/or anyone who already has kids. It's so illogical; it's not like there is only a certain amount of pregnancy to go around. I am a sad little nutcase. I am so glad I have you ladies to talk to!

Man. I don't know that anyone has ever asked me, or shared, some dumb things like that. I also come off as incredibly not interested in most things ... So that may be why I get spared.
I am also greatful, beyond words, to have you guys. Otherwise, I'd be alone. I'm not resentful, yet, but just really private.


----------



## LillyTame

Good evening ladies!

The movie was seen! And I enjoyed it! I'm not a good movie reviewer...but I guess most of the movie you are wondering ok what's going to happen next? I think me and my friend each jumped once....those parts where something jumps out at you. There was a few duh moments and a surprise. So all in all on a 5 star scale I give it 3 stars for scariness and 4 stars for just being a decent movie that I wouldn't mind watching again.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Wowsers thayet. Our whole world shuts down when we get even the tiniest amount of snow or ice. I can't imagine driving hours in real winter weather. Be careful! We will miss you tomorrow - I hope you will have Internet at night. If you POAS, you have to tell us.
> 
> Tiny confession: One of my (much younger) friends was telling me all her crazy symptoms and asking if I thought she could be pregnant. I told her she should just POAS, but I came close to snapping, "I don't know! I've never been pregnant! Why would you think I'd know anything?" Fortunately, I kept my mouth shut, but man, apparently I have some jealousy issues. I really don't even think she's pregnant; I think I am just jealous of anyone younger than 28 or so (with their fancy, high-quality eggs) and/or anyone who already has kids. It's so illogical; it's not like there is only a certain amount of pregnancy to go around. I am a sad little nutcase. I am so glad I have you ladies to talk to!
> 
> Man. I don't know that anyone has ever asked me, or shared, some dumb things like that. I also come off as incredibly not interested in most things ... So that may be why I get spared.
> I am also greatful, beyond words, to have you guys. Otherwise, I'd be alone. I'm not resentful, yet, but just really private.Click to expand...

This, exactly. I said so often in my 20's "I don't even know if I WANT to have kids" that all my friends don't bother asking me those sorts of things. Thankfully. 

Also: lol @ fancy, high-quality eggs. Those young'uns are like the expensive Omega-3 enriched organic free-range eggs at Whole Foods.. our eggs are like the budget ones in the gray cardboard at this point. :growlmad:

Glad your weekend was fun, Snackimals! 

So I DID POAS this morning.. :bfn: all the way. I have a feeling I missed the boat this cycle, just a general feeling more than anything. My sleep last night was very, very inconsistent though, the freezing rain/snow pelting the window kept me up a while. 

Seriously, you guys don't know how lucky you are to live in a warmer climate :)

Off to work and then North Bay - hopefully chat later tonight, ladies!


----------



## txbiscuit

> So I DID POAS this morning.. :bfn: all the way. I have a feeling I missed the boat this cycle, just a general feeling more than anything. My sleep last night was very, very inconsistent though, the freezing rain/snow pelting the window kept me up a while.

Boo. I hate that feeling. The TWW is the worst. You're not completely out of the game yet, though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



> The movie was seen! And I enjoyed it! I'm not a good movie reviewer...but I guess most of the movie you are wondering ok what's going to happen next? I think me and my friend each jumped once....those parts where something jumps out at you. There was a few duh moments and a surprise. So all in all on a 5 star scale I give it 3 stars for scariness and 4 stars for just being a decent movie that I wouldn't mind watching again.

I'm guessing if you'd give it 3 out of 5 stars for scariness, I'd probably give it 23 out of 5. 8-[



> Man. I don't know that anyone has ever asked me, or shared, some dumb things like that. I also come off as incredibly not interested in most things ... So that may be why I get spared.
> I am also greatful, beyond words, to have you guys. Otherwise, I'd be alone. I'm not resentful, yet, but just really private.

I think I have an "aunt" vibe with some of my younger friends. They're scared to talk to their moms, but they need advice, so they run things by me first. :haha: And YAY for sexy weekends! :sex: Those are the best kind. 

The last part of my weekend was super productive. I cleaned out a bunch of closets, caught up on laundry, cooked for the week and did the dishes (OH usually does them - I'm lucky), got my car washed and oil-changed, and got all the paperwork ready to do our taxes. I even worked on a project for work and got my gym clothes and lunch ready for today.

Of course, I forgot my project notes and coffee cup when I left the house, and brought my lunch even though I have plans to eat with a coworker today. :dohh: Once a mess, always a mess. I work next door to a Starbucks, so I think I'm going to reward myself with store-bought coffee this morning. Watch out - I'm getting crazy! :fool:

I hope you guys are having a great morning! :coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

Firts of all, Ms. Texas, I forgot to mention that your Zoolander quote did not go unnoticed over the weekend! Luv that movie! Between Zoolander, Old School, and Wedding Crashers... And maybe Sara Marshall... I dunno what comedy I love most. 

You get on with your CRAZY self, buying fancy coffee! So bourgeois. 

On a personal note, this morning I tested with OPK. Im feeling you Thayet... Dude, I dunno know whats going on! Maybe my tests are broken, because we do not want consider I might be. I took TWO, on what is suppose to be O day, and nothing. In my defense the first one produced NO lines, the second one just sucked. Since I have been testing, I have never had a cycle that I dont ovulate, so.... wtf?

urgh.

After the sexiest weekend, the test results today just totally killed my mo-jo. I'm not sure if I should just run down to Target and get a store bought predictor test or what... Maybe my Ebay supply is faulty.., like, made in China or something. (throwing a tantrum in the corner of my office)

Sincerely over-life at the moment,
Ms. Snackimals


----------



## LillyTame

I see I am the last one to check in:coffee:



thayet said:


> So I DID POAS this morning.. :bfn: all the way. I have a feeling I missed the boat this cycle, just a general feeling more than anything. My sleep last night was very, very inconsistent though, the freezing rain/snow pelting the window kept me up a while.
> 
> Off to work and then North Bay - hopefully chat later tonight, ladies!

What happened to your temps! I don't like the last two days, but there is time for them to head back north! My chart is completely crap! Still waiting for my temps to even out. Maybe this week they will, if they don't I have no clue how I'm supposed to get a coverline :shrug:

Anyway, hope you have a safe trip! :hugs:



txbiscuit said:


> The last part of my weekend was super productive. I cleaned out a bunch of closets, caught up on laundry, cooked for the week and did the dishes (OH usually does them - I'm lucky), got my car washed and oil-changed, and got all the paperwork ready to do our taxes. I even worked on a project for work and got my gym clothes and lunch ready for today.

Wow, that was a pretty productive weekend...I NEED one of those!



Snackimals said:


> Firts of all, Ms. Texas, I forgot to mention that your Zoolander quote did not go unnoticed over the weekend! Luv that movie! Between Zoolander, Old School, and Wedding Crashers... And maybe Sara Marshall... I dunno what comedy I love most.
> 
> You get on with your CRAZY self, buying fancy coffee! So bourgeois.
> 
> On a personal note, this morning I tested with OPK. Im feeling you Thayet... Dude, I dunno know whats going on! Maybe my tests are broken, because we do not want consider I might be. I took TWO, on what is suppose to be O day, and nothing. In my defense the first one produced NO lines, the second one just sucked. Since I have been testing, I have never had a cycle that I dont ovulate, so.... wtf?

Oh I love Zoolander but haven't seen it in forever! I think I need to find time to watch it some time this week. I told myself I was going to make myself be productive this week and get things done that I didn't do over the weekend.

How early did you POAOPK? They recommend later in the morning and afternoon/evening.


----------



## Snackimals

I tested first thing this a.m.
I am up around 6:45. The second one at 8:00, before I left the house. 

Ok. I just went to my chart on FF. I guess TOMORROW is O day. I am CD13 today :dohh:. I can relax, just a little.


----------



## Snackimals

On somewhat of a side note:

Today was my first day feeling nauseated since I started taking Fertilaid. I am associating it with that because I have no other explanation. Maybe I should take it with food, and not on empty first thing in the morning. 
Otherwise, I would say that it has gone unnoticed that I am taking anything. I do not feel more tired, or more anything else. I do have to say that I was retaining a lot of water this weekend! Maybe that's connected to ovulation... ? I never noticed before. But seriously, I've been going pee all morning. 

I feel a little better about my jeans looking sprayed on yesterday...


----------



## txbiscuit

I always "gain" a couple of pounds around ovulation (water weight) so I would not be surprised if that's the case for you. Ugh. Hormones... what fun.

I also would not worry *too* much about the negative OPKs. Mine are usually super negative until right before I ovulate, and then they go back to super negative. I usually test in the mornings and then in the afternoon when I get home from work. (I think testing at lunch would stress me out because there's nothing I could *do* with a positive test. :sex:)

I wonder if the iron or something else in the vitamins could be making you nauseous? I have to take Vitex and multivitamins with food, or I get nauseous. I would try that and see if it helps - I think some minerals (calcium? did I make that up?) are better absorbed if you take them with food anyway.


----------



## Snackimals

Well. My nausea was gettin worse, so I bailed and went to go buy me something to eat. Boy did I need food!

I will take my second dose of la vitamina shortly after I eat my spring rolls 

txbiscuit: You may have already covered this, but, how's your sleeping?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yummmm spring rolls...

My sleep has been a lot better! Thanks for asking. :happydance: I've been taking melatonin and drinking sleepytime tea, and I've had an easier time drifting off to sleep. I still wake up in the middle of the night sometimes, but there's been such an improvement I can't complain too much. I am wondering if the insomnia was PMS-related (you mentioned you have that problem sometimes, right?), or if the melatonin and tea just helped a lot. 

Of course, at the moment, I feel like I could curl up under my desk and sleep for a year, but I think that's related to job satisfaction as much as anything else...:haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I tested first thing this a.m.
> I am up around 6:45. The second one at 8:00, before I left the house.
> 
> Ok. I just went to my chart on FF. I guess TOMORROW is O day. I am CD13 today :dohh:. I can relax, just a little.

Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. *Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions suggest otherwise.*


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> I tested first thing this a.m.
> I am up around 6:45. The second one at 8:00, before I left the house.
> 
> Ok. I just went to my chart on FF. I guess TOMORROW is O day. I am CD13 today :dohh:. I can relax, just a little.
> 
> Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. *Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions suggest otherwise.*Click to expand...

 This is MOST helpful.
I have to admit, I went GHETTO with my OPK... on Ebay I got like 50 pee sticks and 12 prego-pee sticks for $20. ANd of course, no instructions.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Yummmm spring rolls...
> 
> My sleep has been a lot better! Thanks for asking. :happydance: I've been taking melatonin and drinking sleepytime tea, and I've had an easier time drifting off to sleep. I still wake up in the middle of the night sometimes, but there's been such an improvement I can't complain too much. I am wondering if the insomnia was PMS-related (you mentioned you have that problem sometimes, right?), or if the melatonin and tea just helped a lot.
> 
> Of course, at the moment, I feel like I could curl up under my desk and sleep for a year, but I think that's related to job satisfaction as much as anything else...:haha:

Its probably both. AF week is a for sure 'crap sleep' week for me... although generally, I'm not a great sleeper. The melatonin worked for me. Tea wise, well, I love tea, so I drink that often as well- after dinner. If you are ever at a Mexican grocery store, or the 'Hispanic' section of your general store: look for 7-Asares or Valeriana tea. It is a LOT cheaper to buy Mex products, vs Whole Foods. (Actually, my Target carries this tea also). It runs about $3 a box or LESS if you go Mexican.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> This is MOST helpful.
> I have to admit, I went GHETTO with my OPK... on Ebay I got like 50 pee sticks and 12 prego-pee sticks for $20. ANd of course, no instructions.

Sounds similiar to the ones I got from Amazon - 50opks, plus 20prego sticks.:thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

ok. So, I am feeling like relieved to admit some ghetto behavior... 

I have to confess, in addition to hating all the abbreviations and acronyms, I am WAY behind on their meaning and use. 

I am really random, I have a degree in Philosophy and am actually very well spoken in both languages, but, I also frequent the more ghetto areas of our central valley and bay area... (you know, Tupac songs about Oakland:gun:). I thought that BD meant 'bone down'.... I was like, 'wow these people are straight street! how refreshing'....

I just found out this weekend, its 'baby dance' :dohh:... not as ghetto-hot as I thought.


----------



## LillyTame

Wooow, I'm from south central and don't recall ever saying "bone-down"! :rofl:

Ok, so who was it with the nifty little OPK chart? I'm totally stealing that idea this cycle! (for labeling, storing, watching progression) If you are going to keep the stick you peed on, might as well be organized about it!


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Wooow, I'm from south central and don't recall ever saying "bone-down"! :rofl:

:sadangel: wow... i am ghetto. :cry:

*although, disclaimer, i'm not myself much of a hip-hop fan. so don't expect much more than popular phrases from me


----------



## LillyTame

Awww there is nothing wrong with being occasionally ghetto...it adds a little "flava" lol

Ok, did I use that right? Is that too 1990's?


----------



## Snackimals

:munch: i havent stopped munching on something since lunch. mmmmmm.
cashews....

Thanks for the 'hollar right back at me'! Ms. Paradise!
Wooot woot!!!
Hahahaha. 

I think 'flava' is 90's... but it works. 

So. Shouldnt you be having Sex-Fest 2013 of your own today? (Lilly) Can hardly believe we are only two days apart in our cycle :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Yes...Sexy-time-palooza has started! Today is an "off" day though. But I got it in last night :thumbup: Now just imagine me hanging myself off the edge of the bed afterwards!! LMAO The cat was looking at me like WTH!

There was a thread about the hips in air after BD and some women recommended the opposite for women with tilted cervix (so butt in air) at least that's the way I read it. Well i dont know if I have a tilted cervix but I'm not going to wait a year to find out! (You know, the usual time it takes before you are referred to a specialist) So anyway, I figured it can't hurt to flip flop and see what happens :shrug: So my plan is to do 10mins on each side lol.

I've been really good today (no snacking). I don't know why but I felt nice and energized today and didn't want any junky food, just something light and I was pretty productive at work. (still need to do homework and maybe make it to derby practice tonight, clean litter boxes and cook dinner...sheesh I just made myself tired!) I'm wondering if it's the Co-enzyme 10 I started taking. Or maybe I just had a well rested weekend...we will see as the week goes on I guess.

I feel like a lightbulb turned on and I realized that junky food makes me sluggish and I don't like feeling that way (yes, I've known it all along, but don't know why the feeling is so strong today). Well we will see how long this lasts lol.

Snackimals - I think it's super exciting that we are soooo close! :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

Seriously! My cat is like OVER it. She wants 'out' as soon as it commences! Hahaha. Literally, she goes to the door and start crying to be let out.

-speaking of. I gotta show you my baby! yours are so CUTE!!!


----------



## Snackimals

My baby... Tezka. Her Xmas photos, 2011 actually. This year she was so flipping mad about her bow-tie!!! She looked like a serial killer in all the pictures. Here shes just ignoring us, cuz shes mad about the ribbon/bow.
 



Attached Files:







tezka.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

Ours are the opposite! We literally have to kick them off the dang bed lol.

Now the cats in my avatar aren't mine...just a pic I found and really liked and it was so perfect for this site. You can see my furbabies on page one of my pet thread (link located in siggy).


----------



## LillyTame

Too sweet! How did you get Tezka to NOT pull off that ribbon! lol What does her name mean?


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Ours are the opposite! We literally have to kick them off the dang bed lol.
> 
> Now the cats in my avatar aren't mine...just a pic I found and really liked and it was so perfect for this site. You can see my furbabies on page one of my pet thread (link located in siggy).

i totally stocked you, saw them already. i meant it, YOUR babies are gorgeous!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm back! Gosh, today was exhausting. 



Snackimals said:


> I am really random, I have a degree in Philosophy and am actually very well spoken in both languages, but, I also frequent the more ghetto areas of our central valley and bay area... (you know, Tupac songs about Oakland:gun:). I thought that BD meant 'bone down'.... I was like, 'wow these people are straight street! how refreshing'....
> 
> I just found out this weekend, its 'baby dance' :dohh:... not as ghetto-hot as I thought.

Hahahaha... I thought it was 'bed down' so you're not too far off from what I thought. (I'm totally going to read 'bone down' in my head from now on.)


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Too sweet! How did you get Tezka to NOT pull off that ribbon! lol What does her name mean?

Its Nahuatl/Aztec... she's the spirit/deity of the night.... The 'God' Tezka carries a 'smoking mirror' in Aztec images, when I met my baby she was the only female and the only grey kittie in the litter: I thought TEZKA, because of the smoke.

*shes lived up to her name. she does all sorts of weird things at night... brought us a huge rabbit head one night... or hare, I guess. its the big wild rabbits.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Yes...Sexy-time-palooza has started! Today is an "off" day though. But I got it in last night :thumbup: Now just imagine me hanging myself off the edge of the bed afterwards!! LMAO The cat was looking at me like WTH!
> 
> There was a thread about the hips in air after BD and some women recommended the opposite for women with tilted cervix (so butt in air) at least that's the way I read it. Well i dont know if I have a tilted cervix but I'm not going to wait a year to find out! (You know, the usual time it takes before you are referred to a specialist) So anyway, I figured it can't hurt to flip flop and see what happens :shrug: So my plan is to do 10mins on each side lol.
> 
> I've been really good today (no snacking). I don't know why but I felt nice and energized today and didn't want any junky food, just something light and I was pretty productive at work. (still need to do homework and maybe make it to derby practice tonight, clean litter boxes and cook dinner...sheesh I just made myself tired!) I'm wondering if it's the Co-enzyme 10 I started taking. Or maybe I just had a well rested weekend...we will see as the week goes on I guess.
> 
> I feel like a lightbulb turned on and I realized that junky food makes me sluggish and I don't like feeling that way (yes, I've known it all along, but don't know why the feeling is so strong today). Well we will see how long this lasts lol.
> 
> Snackimals - I think it's super exciting that we are soooo close! :happydance:

I have had way more energy this week too. For me, I think it's a combo of eating healthier and my prenatals. I should do this all the time!

My OB told me my cervix was tilted the last time I had an exam. I asked her what it meant, and she just shrugged and said maybe it would be harder to get pregnant but maybe not. (She's... not super great at answering questions.) I wonder if I should try a different position after BD:gun:? My cervix is tilted to the back - I did read online that a backward-tilting cervix can lead to more back labor. Ouch!


----------



## txbiscuit

And Snackimals - your cat is GORGEOUS.

Edit: and a little terrifying. Rabbits?!


----------



## Snackimals

_*My OB told me my cervix was tilted the last time I had an exam. I asked her what it meant, and she just shrugged and said maybe it would be harder to get pregnant but maybe not. (She's... not super great at answering questions.) I wonder if I should try a different position after BD? My cervix is tilted to the back - I did read online that a backward-tilting cervix can lead to more back labor. Ouch!*_

Ghetto dust to ALL!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> i totally stocked you, saw them already. i meant it, YOUR babies are gorgeous!

Awww, thank you hunny, I love them to pieces! My girls are indoor only so the most I've gotten are toy mice in my shoes! I think they help keep the gecko population down inside the house because the apartment just below us has a ton (we see them as we are walking up the stairs, but we barely have any near our apartment).



txbiscuit said:


> My OB told me my cervix was tilted the last time I had an exam. I asked her what it meant, and she just shrugged and said maybe it would be harder to get pregnant but maybe not. (She's... not super great at answering questions.) I wonder if I should try a different position after BD:gun:? My cervix is tilted to the back - I did read online that a backward-tilting cervix can lead to more back labor. Ouch!

Hmmm give the doggy style position during his climax a try this cycle as well as keep your butt in the air a few minutes after BDing. (Great, now I keep thinking bone down too :dohh: lol)


----------



## LillyTame

Here is the link to the thread where I got the butt up idea from :dohh: The things we'll do for a :baby:!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...g-if-putting-my-legs-air-make-difference.html


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks for the link Lilly! I have a feeling I may lose a couple hours Googling this tonight...


----------



## LillyTame

I just lost about 20min googling it! lmao


----------



## txbiscuit

I am going to try lying on my stomach after BD this cycle. Can't hurt, right? 

I may also try softcups... I have a sample pack I got somewhere (probably at some sort of women-only event).*

*I like to imagine how softcups came to be given out as samples. "Say Bob, what can we give to a bunch of ladies to make them feel special?" "Gosh Dave, if there's one thing I know about gals, it's that they get their periods!" "By golly, you're right Bob! Feminine hygiene products! They can't get enough of those!"


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I am going to try lying on my stomach after BD this cycle. Can't hurt, right?
> 
> I may also try softcups... I have a sample pack I got somewhere (probably at some sort of women-only event).*
> 
> *I like to imagine how softcups came to be given out as samples. "Say Bob, what can we give to a bunch of ladies to make them feel special?" "Gosh Dave, if there's one thing I know about gals, it's that they get their periods!" "By golly, you're right Bob! Feminine hygiene products! They can't get enough of those!"

:haha:

I have the softcups too...got the last ones on the shelf! Going to start using those closer to OV....I guess you could say, for the most part, I'm letting nature take it's course right now, but as soon as we hit CD14 I'm pulling every trick I can! lol I did use them last cycle but I never saw EWCM.

Took my OPK when I got home...grrr...I think that's the whitest I've ever seen that stick! Snackimals - did you retest when you got home? I think if you are due to OV tomorrow yours should be getting dark today or tomorrow.


----------



## Snackimals

It's darker. Yeih. I think if I test in the middle of the night, I'd get + :flower:

Oddly enough, we tried from behind last night and today. It 'felt' right, in a weird sense. Dunno how else to say that.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Oddly enough, we tried from behind last night and today. It 'felt' right, in a weird sense. Dunno how else to say that.


Hmmmm....interesting.


----------



## Snackimals

GOOD MORNING! Where's everyone at???!! BDing? Or what? :toothpick:


----------



## txbiscuit

Good morning! :coffee:

I had a rough start today (my dog is having problems with his back leg), but I'm up and at 'em now. How are things?


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Good morning! :coffee:
> 
> I had a rough start today (my dog is having problems with his back leg), but I'm up and at 'em now. How are things?

:cry: I read about your dog. SO sorry to hear that. We had an emergency situation with my cat right after Thanksgiving. It set me back about $500... and stressed ME OUT! I dont wish it on anyone. It really made realize how much I love that furry spoiled baby of mine...


----------



## Snackimals

Personal note: 
I started having light cramps last night, and a little today. I think O day is in progress. 

Does it matter/is it worth the effort to BD today?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes! Definitely BD today, I think. Never hurts to have a few extra swimmers around when the egg is released.
:spermy:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Yes! Definitely BD today, I think. Never hurts to have a few extra swimmers around when the egg is released.
> :spermy:

Fine...

Seriously, I have finally reached the point of exhausted. We had such a busy weekend, and I have been doing extra at the gym... we had ballroom dance last night... fwwwww. I was hope'n you'd say 'Oh no, doesn't matter at all that you BD today. Skip it girlfriend!'

(ok, prob not the 'girlfriend' part. hahaha)

Im :sleep:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahahaha, I know how you feel. Last month, I was BD-ed out. When life gets busy, it's hard for me to want to _get busy_.


----------



## Snackimals

Where's Thayet???! 
Its like she drove into a black hole... seriously.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think she is supposed to be driving back today. It looks like she hasn't logged into Fertility Friend (I am such a stalker. I'm sorry) so maybe she doesn't have internet access? I hope we are all back together soon! 

I am very sore from working out yesterday. I like being sore, because it makes me feel like I worked my muscles, but I also hate it, because ouch.


----------



## Snackimals

what are you working out? (legs, butt, arms? or you sore in general, like running sore?)


----------



## txbiscuit

I did weights yesterday, so I am sore just about everywhere. I do mostly free weights, but I used the pull-up machine yesterday, and that always makes me incredibly sore. (I am really kind of a wimp.) It has been a while since I lifted weights, so I probably overdid it a little.


----------



## txbiscuit

Gosh, I sound like a grouch today with all my complaints. I promise I'm not. 

Things that are making me happy:


OH is off work for the next few days
My house is clean and my laundry is done
I'm going to try a new recipe for dinner tonight
AF is on her way out of town
I bought some new shoes for the days I have to walk a few miles from meeting to meeting
I think I get to stop going to a super boring weekly meeting


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies :coffee:



Snackimals said:


> GOOD MORNING! Where's everyone at???!! BDing? Or what? :toothpick:

No BD this morning, but it IS scheduled for this evening...I told OH if he works late I am going to kick his ass! :trouble:



txbiscuit said:


> I had a rough start today (my dog is having problems with his back leg), but I'm up and at 'em now. How are things?

Have you taken him to the vet yet or called?



Snackimals said:


> I read about your dog. SO sorry to hear that. We had an emergency situation with my cat right after Thanksgiving. It set me back about $500... and stressed ME OUT! I dont wish it on anyone. It really made realize how much I love that furry spoiled baby of mine...

We've had about 2 E.R. visits over the years set back $200-500. And they don't have payment plans! lol



Snackimals said:


> Personal note:
> I started having light cramps last night, and a little today. I think O day is in progress.
> 
> Does it matter/is it worth the effort to BD today?

YES! Bone Down! Today AND tomorrow!


----------



## Snackimals

Ive become quite an addict to weightlifting... I love leg/butt days. But, of course, that is the worst type of sore, as you can't walk, sit, or lay down. However, my butt and hams are looking pretty good these days, so I cant complain.

Your man works out with too?


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Morning Ladies :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING! Where's everyone at???!! BDing? Or what? :toothpick:
> 
> No BD this morning, but it IS scheduled for this evening...I told OH if he works late I am going to kick his ass! :trouble:
> 
> 
> 
> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I had a rough start today (my dog is having problems with his back leg), but I'm up and at 'em now. How are things?Click to expand...
> 
> Have you taken him to the vet yet or called?
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> I read about your dog. SO sorry to hear that. We had an emergency situation with my cat right after Thanksgiving. It set me back about $500... and stressed ME OUT! I dont wish it on anyone. It really made realize how much I love that furry spoiled baby of mine...Click to expand...
> 
> We've had about 2 E.R. visits over the years set back $200-500. And they don't have payment plans! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Personal note:
> I started having light cramps last night, and a little today. I think O day is in progress.
> 
> Does it matter/is it worth the effort to BD today?Click to expand...
> 
> YES! Bone Down! Today AND tomorrow!Click to expand...

Today AND tomorrow? :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Do you see my whacky ass chart?! WTH? :growlmad::dohh:

No EWCM yet.

Neg OPKs

NO OV pain

But I'm not expecting OV till after the 15th...so still time for all these things to turn positive.:coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

Your chart looks like a snake in motion... heehehee :headspin:


----------



## txbiscuit

> Ive become quite an addict to weightlifting... I love leg/butt days. But, of course, that is the worst type of sore, as you can't walk, sit, or lay down. However, my butt and hams are looking pretty good these days, so I cant complain.
> 
> Your man works out with too?

I am also sort of addicted to weightlifting - I swear, my butt has lifted an inch since I started doing squats. My man and I lift together one day a week, and I lift one day a week on my own. He has more fun going to the gym with me now that I'm not afraid of the weights. :winkwink:



> Do you see my whacky ass chart?! WTH?

I was looking at your chart for a long while this morning, trying to make sense of it. I am not sure what's going on. You still have a few days for things to get normal before ovulation. Did you start anything different besides v-temping?


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Morning Ladies :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I had a rough start today (my dog is having problems with his back leg), but I'm up and at 'em now. How are things?
> 
> Have you taken him to the vet yet or called?Click to expand...

I called this morning when they opened. They were completely booked today, and they will have to sedate him for the X-rays, so they prefer that I wait to take him in until he hasn't had anything to eat or drink for at least 12 hours. I'm taking him in early tomorrow morning. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Snackimals

working out with my man is the best!
i love it. we also work out together once a week, butt day usually. we do 'dead-lifts' together. then we'll go eat Vietnamese or Mexican Seafood... to keep it light. its our 'Healthy Date Night'...

Keeping my fingers crossed for your fur-baby!


----------



## Snackimals

How much does that Fertility Friend stuff cost???


----------



## txbiscuit

The first 30 days are free. I bought a 90-day membership from my phone, which was $14.99. 

If I get pregnant, it will be worth it. I suppose it will also be helpful if I *don't* get pregnant, since I can print out my charts to take to my doctor.


----------



## LillyTame

I bought the same membership plan.

Only thing is some nights I sleep all the way through, some nights I get up to pee, some nights I think about getting up to pee lol. They say stress and work and all sorts of things can affect temp, so I think next month I'm going to keep a more thorough journal...include daily moods and stressors...see if I notice a pattern. But this month I couldn't begin to tell you. I might do both oral and v-temp next month too. Last month with oral my temps were not all over the place like this and I have allergies so some times I am a mouth breather.


----------



## txbiscuit

Maybe the getting up/waking up is what's causing your temperatures to be so erratic. Sadly, I don't have a lot of suggestions for getting to/staying asleep. That's a problem for me too. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

Naw, I don't think that's it. I did the same thing last month. So....maybe a new thermometer? This is only my 2nd month using mine. I will see about changing the battery.


----------



## txbiscuit

Mine were definitely less crazy with the new thermometer. 

I am in such a grumpy mood today. I don't know what my problem is. I guess it's probably a combination of not sleeping well and worrying about my dog. I need to get over myself - life is going to be 1000 times more stressful (and I'll get a lot less sleep) when we have a baby. 

At least I'm feeling a little more zen about TTC.


----------



## LillyTame

I think I am less stressed about TTC all the way up until around CD15-16...then I start getting anxious, worrying about catching OV. I hate when I'm grumpy and it's nowhere near AF, so I can't blame it on that. Random grumpiness just sucks.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I think I am less stressed about TTC all the way up until around CD15-16...then I start getting anxious, worrying about catching OV. I hate when I'm grumpy and it's nowhere near AF, so I can't blame it on that. Random grumpiness just sucks.

LOL! Yes! We'll see how "zen" I am in a couple weeks. :winkwink: It is hard not to be anxious about this process. Even if you only stress during the 2WW, that's still half of your life that you're feeling anxious and worried. 

In an attempt to deal with my random grumpiness, I am going to take a walk tonight before cooking dinner and see if that makes me feel any better. At least I only have a few more hours of work.


----------



## LillyTame

Yes, I nice walk will hopefully do the trick...I was thinking more along the lines of chocolate, but a walk is even better! :thumbup: lol


----------



## Snackimals

:toothpick: man... I am full.
wow. I totally went backwards on my lunch. I'm on this 'I only eat healthy stuff' bit, and I just lied to myself. Chile Relleno burrito, YUM!!!!

I will have to compensate with no more meals today. Its cereal in the evening, followed by tea :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

Hey Lilly! We have the same mood icon... tell me about it! After I get knocked up, I'm not gunna want to BD for the remainder of the pregnancy. Swear.

*acronyms: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081104075900AA75mTB


----------



## LillyTame

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

:sad2: why cant people just say what it is.... wah.
I mean, yeah 2ww and TTC work... but, really, IMO _in my opinion_ or DSD _darling step daughter_ ughhhh..... 

And then the Lord said "Let us keep it real, yeah? Cut it out with all the acronyms" -Luke 13:1


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl::rofl::rofl: @ your mini-tantrum over acronyms


----------



## Snackimals

:hissy::brat::hissy::brat::hissy::brat:


----------



## LillyTame

I just took a peek at thayet's chart to see if she had updated and her temp went down again :cry: Not looking good :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

WDISA (obviously: What day is she at?)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> WDISA (obviously: What day is she at?)


Oh heeeeeell no! lmao that is NOT obvious :rofl:

SIDE (obviously: she is day eleven) Dpo 11


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> WDISA (obviously: What day is she at?)
> 
> 
> Oh heeeeeell no! lmao that is NOT obvious :rofl:
> 
> SIDE (obviously: she is day eleven) Dpo 11Click to expand...

I'm gunna acronym everything! IGAE

Gosh... sux about Thayets updates. (sigh) In my dream you were not the first to 'go'... So, I'm waiting for that one FIRST lady to get prego. In my dream you were talking to another one of us, and she was also prego, but bigger than you. So, I'm waiting... :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

*i like how SIDE worked out with DPO 11... heehehee


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> And then the Lord said "Let us keep it real, yeah? Cut it out with all the acronyms" -Luke 13:1

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That sucks about thayet. I really thought this would be one of our months.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> In my dream you were not the first to 'go'... So, I'm waiting for that one FIRST lady to get prego. In my dream you were talking to another one of us, and she was also prego, but bigger than you. So, I'm waiting... :shrug:

Well bigger doesn't mean further along...could be twins!!!



Snackimals said:


> *i like how SIDE worked out with DPO 11... heehehee

ITTWNT (I thought that was neat too)


----------



## Snackimals

I guess Lilly and I are up next to bat... Texas and possibly Thayet are :yellowcard:


----------



## LillyTame

Yep...it's up to you and me to score for the team! BUT thayet isn't out 100% until AF shows...she might steal 3rd base at the last minute and the crowd goes wild AAHHHHHHHHHH!....oh sorry. Got a little carried away.:haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Hey...do you goes ever wish you could use the BnB smilies for other emails and texts? I always wish I could use the thumbs up or dancing smiley lol


----------



## thayet

Hey guys.. sorry I was AWOL but I was driving all afternoon back from my install. It rained the WHOLE WAY and I had about 200m of visibility from the freak warm front fog - delightful!

At least during all that sub-speed-limit driving, I could update my FF chart (I saw you stalking, one of you.. I read the past pages real quick lol) and it looks like I'm officially out. Light spotting and wicked cramps got progressively worse as I got progressively farther down the highway. Boo. :af:

GOOD news is that tomorrow, if cd1, means my cycle is like 29 days, which is awesome. I was worried it would be longer due to my PCOS/post-bcp goodness. 

I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well!

@Snackimals: PM is better for OPKs, I agree. Especially if you can not pee for like 3-4 hours. I usually test around noon and around 5pm. 

@txbiscuit: glad to hear you're sleeping better! Did you buy a car??

@Lilly: agreed on the junk food.. I think I am going to re-institute the 'eat clean' plan this coming months. 

*yawn*..


----------



## thayet

Oh! I just read Snackimals' rant about the ttc lingo.. :rofl:

I have a story to tell about that. So after I started this job (June) i went to a few training classes where all the new people learn the lab machines. I was sort of bitching about how many short forms there were to know, and the trainer goes "Yep, lots more TLAs to come!" and I was like "Uhh guy, I was JUST COMPLAINING about the acronyms.. what does TLA stand for??" and he's like "uhhh.. Three-Letter Acronyms."

:dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Oh! I just read Snackimals' rant about the ttc lingo.. :rofl:
> 
> I have a story to tell about that. So after I started this job (June) i went to a few training classes where all the new people learn the lab machines. I was sort of bitching about how many short forms there were to know, and the trainer goes "Yep, lots more TLAs to come!" and I was like "Uhh guy, I was JUST COMPLAINING about the acronyms.. what does TLA stand for??" and he's like "uhhh.. Three-Letter Acronyms."
> 
> :dohh:

Yay thayet is here! (I think all of us were stalking you a little. Sorry. We missed you.) It sucks that you didn't get a BFP, but it's great that you're not having super long cycles. You'll have a :baby: in no time. 

My job has tons of acronyms. Half of them are no shorter than just saying what they are. And some of them are repeated, so something like a PRF could be one of four things. Blehhhh!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Hey...do you goes ever wish you could use the BnB smilies for other emails and texts? I always wish I could use the thumbs up or dancing smiley lol

Only all of them.
:cry::happydance::dohh::shrug::blush::hugs::witch::sex::bodyb::headspin::drunk:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Oh! I just read Snackimals' rant about the ttc lingo.. :rofl:
> 
> I have a story to tell about that. So after I started this job (June) i went to a few training classes where all the new people learn the lab machines. I was sort of bitching about how many short forms there were to know, and the trainer goes "Yep, lots more TLAs to come!" and I was like "Uhh guy, I was JUST COMPLAINING about the acronyms.. what does TLA stand for??" and he's like "uhhh.. Three-Letter Acronyms."
> 
> :dohh:

:haha:

We have quite a few we use for more than one meaning too...my fav DRE=diabetic retinal exam OR digital RECTAL exam! Big difference huh?


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome back thayet! :hugs:

Glad you made it safely...bad girl :growlmad: checking FF and BnB while driving!


----------



## thayet

oh, and the definition of BDing... :rofl:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Welcome back thayet! :hugs:
> 
> Glad you made it safely...bad girl :growlmad: checking FF and BnB while driving!

Thanks.. and I know.. really bad. In my defense, we were moving so slowly it didn't really matter. :growlmad:

Sorry I wasn't the group's first :bfp: you guys.. I did my best! It's all on you now. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Sorry I wasn't the group's first :bfp: you guys.. I did my best! It's all on you now. :cry:


:cry::hugs: Now I'm thinking what if me and OH don't get it this month...I don't wanna do this all over again! :nope:

thayet - cycle 3?
me - cycle 2
txbiscuit - cycle 2?
Snackimals - cycle?

I don't wanna wait 4 cycles...but maybe 4 is our lucky number and we will get 4 (bfps) in under 4 (months)?


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasn't the group's first :bfp: you guys.. I did my best! It's all on you now. :cry:
> 
> 
> :cry::hugs: Now I'm thinking what if me and OH don't get it this month...I don't wanna do this all over again! :nope:
> 
> thayet - cycle 3?
> me - cycle 2
> txbiscuit - cycle 2?
> Snackimals - cycle?
> 
> I don't wanna wait 4 cycles...but maybe 4 is our lucky number and we will get 4 (bfps) in under 4 (months)?Click to expand...

Well I'm not counting my first "cycle" because it was 40 days and post-bcp and weird.. so this was my first REAL cycle. So next month will be cycle #2, which is fine. 

Could you imagine if we all got pg at the same time??


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes please. 4x4. Or 4 under 4. That would work for me.

Edit: Woo! We will be bump buddies!


----------



## Snackimals

IAB

*i am back


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. So I'm almost out the door, dance... 
I OPKd and it was again NEGATIVE! Wtf! KM! IGC! (kill me) (I'm going crazy)
This is day 14! And I'm crampy!!! I'll be by later to sulk some more.


----------



## LillyTame

GAA (go away again!)

lol...just joking...but I might have to beat you down if you don't quit :grr:


----------



## LillyTame

oh look BD=beat down!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Could you imagine if we all got pg at the same time??

OMG, the 4 of us preggo at the same time! This thread will be a million pages long!:dohh: lmao

Well you girls better catch up because I am catching this damn egg this month! :growlmad: <<<<determined face


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> Could you imagine if we all got pg at the same time??
> 
> OMG, the 4 of us preggo at the same time! This thread will be a million pages long!:dohh: lmao
> 
> Well you girls better catch up because I am catching this damn egg this month! :growlmad: <<<<determined faceClick to expand...

I just need a few of these guys to help me along:

:spermy: <<<<< determined sperm

Why isn't there a determined egg smiley?


----------



## LillyTame

Because the egg isn't determined...she is completely clueless, just floating along oblivious to the struggles of :spermy: :haha:


----------



## thayet

Damn eggs are lazy, that's why. And old and SLOW.

I'm done for tonight ladies.. The drive did me in! Till tomorrow :) :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Damn eggs are lazy, that's why. And old and SLOW.
> 
> I'm done for tonight ladies.. The drive did me in! Till tomorrow :) :sleep:

Alright lady, rest up! :sleep:


I'm sitting here waiting for OH to get home. It's an "On" night. Just took my Mucinex. 5 days out from when I OVd last month, so it's time to get serious!


----------



## txbiscuit

Night ladies. Get some rest. And some :sex:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> GAA (go away again!)
> 
> lol...just joking...but I might have to beat you down if you don't quit :grr:

Dang... Tough crowd. Sometimes I do think you don't like me.... DLM.


----------



## Snackimals

Good night Señoritas! I luv you Lilly... =^)


----------



## hapygrl78

txbiscuit said:


> Hi hapygrl78! Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> This morning:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: Of course. I'm 9dpo. This did not stop me from...
> planning the pity party I'm going to have when AF comes (spoiler: there will be wine). I felt better until I...
> started sobbing on the way to work when an upbeat song came on the radio, because the fictional family seemed so happy. ("I bet it was easy for *them* to get pregnant.") So to make myself feel better...
> I planned a series of progressively irresponsible things I'm going to do if I keep getting BFNs. (Highlights: 3 months - plan a trip to Puerto Rico. 6 months - new car. 8 months - new job.) Ultimately...
> I was sort of happy when I came in and realized there is lots of work today to keep my mind off things.
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good morning! :coffee: <---THIS WON'T BE DECAF AT MY PITY PARTY!

Hello! I'm not expecting yet. still working on the TTC part.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> GAA (go away again!)
> 
> lol...just joking...but I might have to beat you down if you don't quit :grr:
> 
> Dang... Tough crowd. Sometimes I do think you don't like me.... DLM.Click to expand...

literally lol'd @ DLM

[email protected] :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

hapygrl78 said:


> Hello! I'm not expecting yet. still working on the TTC part.

That's weird, I thought you were preggo already too. Did you change your title or something? (the little quip under your name)


----------



## thayet

So FF has a Facebook promo.. 1 year of VIP membership for like 25 bucks! Of course I bought it.. then spent 45 minutes looking up charts with "implantation spotting" and "late HPT" :roll:

FF is going to be the death of me.


----------



## txbiscuit

hapygrl78 said:


> Hello! I'm not expecting yet. still working on the TTC part.

Sorry about that. I was pretty sleep-deprived last week. I may have been hallucinating. You are in Hawaii also, right? (Like Lilly, that is. Sadly, I am in Texas.)


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> So FF has a Facebook promo.. 1 year of VIP membership for like 25 bucks! Of course I bought it.. then spent 45 minutes looking up charts with "implantation spotting" and "late HPT" :roll:
> 
> FF is going to be the death of me.

That's a good deal! 

I see your BBT went back up. That's intriguing...


----------



## txbiscuit

Gosh, it's quiet in here today. Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> So FF has a Facebook promo.. 1 year of VIP membership for like 25 bucks! Of course I bought it.. then spent 45 minutes looking up charts with "implantation spotting" and "late HPT" :roll:
> 
> FF is going to be the death of me.


I saw that promo, but was too worried FF would some how show up on my FB and I don't want anyone knowing. 

So I'm starting to bum myself out because still no EWCM. I wish we could just use the preseed. But gonna respect OH's wishes and give "natural" trying 3 months. BLAH! lol


----------



## Snackimals

:serenade:
:happydance:
Finally. Positive OPK. 10am
On day 15. Is that not too hot? Shouldnt it be day 13 or something...?

Hows everyone else? BD party or what?

Sorry, Weds I absolutely drag myself to work! -after watching What Not To Wear... \\:D/


----------



## txbiscuit

Ugh. Wednesdays (work days?) are the worst. 

I wouldn't worry TOO much about the OPK. You'll likely ovulate in the next 24-48 hours. How long are your cycles usually? I usually ovulate around CD16, which leaves me with an 11-12 day luteal phase. I think a luteal phase of 14 days is ideal, but there's usually not a problem unless it's shorter than 10 days.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :serenade:
> :happydance:
> Finally. Positive OPK. 10am
> On day 15. Is that not too hot? Shouldnt it be day 13 or something...?
> 
> Hows everyone else? BD party or what?
> 
> Sorry, Weds I absolutely drag myself to work! -after watching What Not To Wear... \\:D/

:thumbup: +OPK! :happydance: Now sexy time x 3!
I OV'd on CD17 last month. I think 15th is about average...13 may be the earliest if you have a shorter cycle. But I'm no expert...where is thayet! lol


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> :serenade:
> :happydance:
> Finally. Positive OPK. 10am
> On day 15. Is that not too hot? Shouldnt it be day 13 or something...?
> 
> Hows everyone else? BD party or what?
> 
> Sorry, Weds I absolutely drag myself to work! -after watching What Not To Wear... \\:D/
> 
> :thumbup: +OPK! :happydance: Now sexy time x 3!
> I OV'd on CD17 last month. I think 15th is about average...13 may be the earliest if you have a shorter cycle. But I'm no expert...where is thayet! lolClick to expand...

Fwwww. I wasnt sure what 'good' is.


----------



## Snackimals

So. I am declaring, or sharing, that if this cycle is not THE one; I am going to acupuncture.


----------



## Snackimals

Texas: I am totally thinking of your baby at the vet, sending him all my positive vibes and energy! I'm sure he'll get thru this!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh...last night I came across a thread that was saying melatonin is not so good for fertility...I haven't had a chance to research it yet (I'm not taking it but was thinking about it to help with sleep), but I figured I'd throw it out there so you ladies taking it can look it up.

Speaking of sleep...I woke up 2 hrs early! Couldn't breathe because of allergies...so I think that's why my temp is jacked up today.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh, that's such a bummer about melatonin. I was going to do more research when I got to the 2WW, but figured it would be OK the first two weeks of my cycle. I guess I will see if the tea works on its own.

The vet says Bailey has hip dysplasia, and that he is too old to be considered a good candidate for surgery. If this is what is wrong, Bailey will probably need to be on pain medication for the rest of his life. I'm probably going to take him for a second opinion just to be sure, because the medication the vet prescribed can cause liver problems in dogs if taken long-term. Also, Bailey's never had any problems like this before - I would have thought we'd have noticed some stiffness or something? I'm pretty sad about all this, but maybe we'll be able to figure out a way to keep him comfortable without medicating him.


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, so sorry to hear that. That's way more involved than what I was expecting, poor doggy :cry:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Oh, that's such a bummer about melatonin. I was going to do more research when I got to the 2WW, but figured it would be OK the first two weeks of my cycle. I guess I will see if the tea works on its own.
> 
> The vet says Bailey has hip dysplasia, and that he is too old to be considered a good candidate for surgery. If this is what is wrong, Bailey will probably need to be on pain medication for the rest of his life. I'm probably going to take him for a second opinion just to be sure, because the medication the vet prescribed can cause liver problems in dogs if taken long-term. Also, Bailey's never had any problems like this before - I would have thought we'd have noticed some stiffness or something? I'm pretty sad about all this, but maybe we'll be able to figure out a way to keep him comfortable without medicating him.

I have never heard of any issues with Melatonin... and I'm pretty herb nerdy and natural medicine fanatic. Here's an article claiming the opposite: https://www.drtanyasmith.com/2011/02/21/melatonin-fertility/

I know that St.John Wort is not too fertility helpful... but, I am not a fan of that tea anyways, so its never been a concern.


----------



## Snackimals

I am totally Team Bailey! I think its great that you opt for a second opinion! Things like that, what they say he's got, should've had 'warnings'... There are also lots of natural alternatives/changes in diet to aid animal health issues, WE will find an alternative, no matter the outcome!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, it's more involved than I was expecting too. I thought he'd just pulled a muscle or something. :cry: I am doing some research into alternative therapies. There is an orthopedic veterinarian in Austin, and I think there's even a dog acupuncturist, so I'm hopeful we'll find a way to get him healthier. 

I am just ready for this week to be over. In addition to the problems with Bailey, work has been completely overwhelming. Also, my mom has some emotional issues, and has been taking them out on me. (We had a really good few months and I thought our relationship was improving, but I guess not. She has decided OH - who has never said a negative word about her - is the reason I'm "distant" and "won't give her grandkids." It's just frustrating to deal with.) I should go to therapy or something.


----------



## Snackimals

Mums... (sigh)
I am very lucky my mum loves my husband. Sometimes I actually think she loves him more than she loves me. But, boy am I glad she hasn't puled out the baby-card on me! Like, at all, ever... makes no comments regards me having kids. I am, however, really bitchy if you bug me about something, so maybe she just knows best.

It's terrible that you have to deal with your mom and the stuff with Bailey at once. But you know what, maybe your 'paving' the way for your future baby. Maybe it's time to 'repair' whats broken, patch up the things with your mom, and have Bailey good and ready to be a baby-guardian... life works in mysterious ways. This might be your babies energy just shaking things up so they 'land all lined up' for his/her arrival! Think positive!


----------



## thayet

Stupid work, making me.. work!

@txbiscuit: I am sorry to hear about Bailey.. I heartily recommend a second opinion. There are also other alternative therapies, like hydrotherapy and massage for dogs (yup). FX that he is feeling better soon.. I know how hard it is when the fur babies are sick :(

Also don't get excited about my temp.. I think my spotting is progressing into full-blown AF over here. :growlmad:

@Snackimals: There's no "good" day to O.. it's the luteal phase that's critical. As long as your LP is >10 days you're probably fine. Some women have naturally long cycles (>35 days) and they are textbook except for the fact that their follicular phase (pre-O) is longer. And more aggravating :) So yeah, if you O around day 14/15, you're on target for a 29-day cycle-ish, which is pretty normal. And YAY for the pos OPK.. :sex:time!

@Lilly: interesting about the Melatonin.. I had heard that it can interfere, but I don't think it's been studied enough. Were you taking it to help you sleep?

*whew*.. trying to catch up on life all at once here :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks Snackimals. You are probably right - it's good to have these things all squared away before we have a baby. I also think I need a breather from my mom and my sister. I can approach them with a clear head when I'm not under so much pressure in other areas of my life.


----------



## LillyTame

No, I haven't taken melatonin, but I think txbiscuit and maybe snackimals are or were. But I was thinking about using it during my TWW when I have more trouble falling and staying asleep.


----------



## thayet

Ah sorry, I lose track of who said what when I try to read four pages of stuff at once. 

@tx: I just re-read the stuff about your mom.. I'm sorry, that's really hard to have to deal with that and your puppy at the same time. :( Does she know you're ttc - are the comments about grandkids meant to be intentionally hurtful? 

Cause I will smack her for you, if you need me to.


----------



## Snackimals

man, Thayet... where have you been?! There has been no exciting mishaps on our thread since you've been away! 
How am I suppose to stay engaged?


----------



## LillyTame

:coffee: Bored waiting for OV...come on already! :growlmad:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> man, Thayet... where have you been?! There has been no exciting mishaps on our thread since you've been away!
> How am I suppose to stay engaged?

haha sorry - I just harassed someone on the ttc#1 thread for posting a thinly-disguised BFP announcement there, though! You could check that out! Seriously, it's gotten so bad on there that the mods had to post a new sticky that says "DON'T POST THOSE HERE". Sheesh. 

Yeah work has been nutbar crazytown this past week or so. And I had my performance appraisal today, so you know, it's bad form to not work the week before those things. :D Good news, my boss is pretty happy with me, so it looks like I will get a bonus this year. Yay! Too bad it's alllll going into my RRSP (401k for you Yankees).


----------



## LillyTame

Man, I wish I got bonuses I would be an outstanding employee lmao

thayet is the ENFORCER! :trouble:*dun dun duuuun* lol


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Man, I wish I got bonuses I would be an outstanding employee lmao
> 
> thayet is the ENFORCER! :trouble:*dun dun duuuun* lol

Honestly I have *no* patience for people who don't read signs/follow rules/pay attention/etc. Unless you're a small child, or have some sort of sensory impairment, there's no excuse for being annoying. Grrrrr! :growlmad:

Yeah one of the reasons I left my old job (one of many) is that my current employer believes in performance-based compensation. It's a good system to work under, if you like to a) work hard b) overachieve *ahem* and c) receive constructive criticism (not everyone likes this part). 

Lilly, your temps are all wacky.. what's your usual O date?


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Ah sorry, I lose track of who said what when I try to read four pages of stuff at once.
> 
> @tx: I just re-read the stuff about your mom.. I'm sorry, that's really hard to have to deal with that and your puppy at the same time. :( Does she know you're ttc - are the comments about grandkids meant to be intentionally hurtful?
> 
> Cause I will smack her for you, if you need me to.

Thayet IS the enforcer! I love it!

My mom does not know I'm ttc. She's been pressuring me to have a baby since I was still in college. My friends (and I!) thought it was weird that she was encouraging me to be a single mom, but she just really likes babies, I guess. It's a little much sometimes, but I do try to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> My mom does not know I'm ttc. She's been pressuring me to have a baby since I was still in college. My friends (and I!) thought it was weird that she was encouraging me to be a single mom, but she just really likes babies, I guess. It's a little much sometimes, but I do try to give her the benefit of the doubt.

Ah I see. I'm glad I don't have to smack your mom. :thumbup:

I don't know if this would help at all, but if you told her you were ttc, maybe she would be more supportive? At the very least, the comments might stop, if she knew you were actively trying. Most people don't realize how insensitive a question it is until they themselves are ttc and don't succeed right away.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> 
> man, Thayet... where have you been?! There has been no exciting mishaps on our thread since you've been away!
> How am I suppose to stay engaged?
> 
> haha sorry - I just harassed someone on the ttc#1 thread for posting a thinly-disguised BFP announcement there, though! You could check that out! Seriously, it's gotten so bad on there that the mods had to post a new sticky that says "DON'T POST THOSE HERE". Sheesh.
> 
> Yeah work has been nutbar crazytown this past week or so. And I had my performance appraisal today, so you know, it's bad form to not work the week before those things. :D Good news, my boss is pretty happy with me, so it looks like I will get a bonus this year. Yay! Too bad it's alllll going into my RRSP (401k for you Yankees).Click to expand...

fwwwww... I thought RRSP was some acronym I was suppose to know: Rad Retail Shopping Party.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Ah I see. I'm glad I don't have to smack your mom. :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know if this would help at all, but if you told her you were ttc, maybe she would be more supportive? At the very least, the comments might stop, if she knew you were actively trying. Most people don't realize how insensitive a question it is until they themselves are ttc and don't succeed right away.

:haha:

I've thought about whether or not I should tell her. She mostly means well, but she is very intense. And she doesn't have a filter, which can be kind of stressful. (She told me once that she is afraid that OH's and my kids will not be as beautiful as my sister's kids, so it might be hard for her to love them as much.) She really doesn't mean to say mean things, so it's hard to stay mad, but I'm hoping to minimize opportunities for her to hurt my feelings.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> (She told me once that she is afraid that OH's and my kids will not be as beautiful as my sister's kids, so it might be hard for her to love them as much.)

Ok your MOM said that to you?? I can see why your relationship might be tense.. holy geez. If she was all that worried, she'd stop bugging you to have some already. Anyway, you might be right - if she knew you were ttc, she might find a way to make the comments more hurtful.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> fwwwww... I thought RRSP was some acronym I was suppose to know: Rad Retail Shopping Party.

Haha.. no, just some Canadian weirdness. Registered Retirement Savings Plan. The only reason I know what a 401k is that one of my previous jobs was to work at a US-based brokerage firm's call centre (or center). 

I WISH I was going to go shopping with it.. that would be amazing. 

Distraction: if you had to purchase one luxury item that you would normally never purchase, that costs more than say... $200, what would you buy? Not shoes, that's too easy


----------



## txbiscuit

Ooooh, I love questions.

If we're talking really close to $200, and somewhat practical, I'd probably get a nice bag that would hold all the stuff I haul around to and from work with me. 

If we are talking impractical, I'd probably get a portrait of Bailey in people clothes to hang over the mantel.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> (She told me once that she is afraid that OH's and my kids will not be as beautiful as my sister's kids, so it might be hard for her to love them as much.)
> 
> Ok your MOM said that to you?? I can see why your relationship might be tense.. holy geez. If she was all that worried, she'd stop bugging you to have some already. Anyway, you might be right - if she knew you were ttc, she might find a way to make the comments more hurtful.Click to expand...

Word!
Your mom is a little much for me.


----------



## Snackimals

More than $200... mmmm. I have no idea. A purse is ALWAYS the answer, to all life's difficult questions. So that's definitely the easiest. 
But, I really want a beaded wallet... Native American. Those run about $300-$600. I'd get the high-end of course.

*note: Do y'all really call us Yankees? Im from Cali, and Yankees don't sound cool at all.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> *note: Do y'all really call us Yankees? Im from Cali, and Yankees don't sound cool at all.

LOL. I think I've been to some small towns in the southern U.S. where Canadians might be considered "Yankees." :rofl:


----------



## Snackimals

I'd think Texans def dont want to be called Yankees... heehehee.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Lilly, your temps are all wacky.. what's your usual O date?

Last month's OV was CD 17 or the 5th and I think it was the 9th before that and in the first week of Nov. So I'm due within the next 4-5 days.



thayet said:


> Distraction: if you had to purchase one luxury item that you would normally never purchase, that costs more than say... $200, what would you buy? Not shoes, that's too easy

Haha, I thought you said 200k at first! For $200...probably a really cool cat tree. Yes! Stuff for my babies is a luxury for me...I just like to spoil them. I personally don't like anything luxury for myself...like purses or shoes or clothes. $200 would pay for a flight and back over to Oahu for a short vacation, but I'd need money for car rental and hotel!


----------



## thayet

No we don't call you that, but I couldn't think of another word :) 

@Snackimals: I agree that a purse is always the answer - BUT I would probably (this time) splurge on really nice sunglasses. I have managed to keep the same pair in good condition for like two years now, so I think I'm ready for expensive ones. 

@biscuit: Now I want a picture of my Molly in people clothes. Thanks. :roll:


----------



## Snackimals

Thayet... I LOVE your avatar... So maybe I'd blow up that exact image and put it over my mantel! Heehehee. 

*its SO me. i am CAKE CRAZY, and get bitchy when they dont serve dessert somewhere... plus, clearly, i am such a cat person!

**headn home, finally! check y'all in a bit. its BD :gun: time!!


----------



## hapygrl78

LillyTame said:


> hapygrl78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm not expecting yet. still working on the TTC part.
> 
> That's weird, I thought you were preggo already too. Did you change your title or something? (the little quip under your name)Click to expand...

yes. I must have clicked wrong when I first joined. the congrats made me check my profile and I found it. 

sorry for any confusion


----------



## LillyTame

hapygrl78 said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hapygrl78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm not expecting yet. still working on the TTC part.
> 
> That's weird, I thought you were preggo already too. Did you change your title or something? (the little quip under your name)Click to expand...
> 
> yes. I must have clicked wrong when I first joined. the congrats made me check my profile and I found it.
> 
> sorry for any confusionClick to expand...

Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup: Now we know we aren't extra crazy (because we are for sure a little crazy :wacko:)


----------



## thayet

Ugh.. so temp dropped this morning, and still spotting, but no true AF yet. I POAS just in case but of course it was negative. 

I have to say, I miss my bcp-days when it comes to AF.. you knew when she'd show up, and for how long, and it didn't make my lower abdomen feel like a crampy disaster area. Just BLEED ALREADY OKAY. 

/endrant :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes, that was the nice thing about birth control pills: no AF surprises. I'm sorry this doesn't look like it'll be your month. :hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

Snackimals + last night + :sex: = :sleep:


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning TTCville!!!

Ok. So. Early this a.m./last night (i'd say 2ish), I woke up to go to the restroom... I had like the weirdest ocurrance. As I dragged myself in to the restroom, I totally had a moment when my brain just went 'You gotta be careful, your pregnant'... I guess it was epiphany type, the moment. I struggled with it a second, and then my mind pressed on... 'You have a person growing inside you, and its a girl'

It was SO freakn odd. I am still stuck at whether its my 'hopes' or if its true, or maybe its true about 'someone else around me'... I guess I'll know if someone is prego with a girl!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Ugh.. so temp dropped this morning, and still spotting, but no true AF yet. I POAS just in case but of course it was negative.
> 
> I have to say, I miss my bcp-days when it comes to AF.. you knew when she'd show up, and for how long, and it didn't make my lower abdomen feel like a crampy disaster area. Just BLEED ALREADY OKAY.
> 
> /endrant :growlmad:

Sorry to hear all this. Pooop.
Hope today is better for you! And, regardless, we can look forward in to the next cycle if AF 'secures' her entrance today.

By the way, this is my second cycle officially TTC. October and Nov were more like NTNP... but no real 'trying'- and, I was out of the country for most of October anyways. December was a genuine strategic effort. This cycle is even more so.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Good morning TTCville!!!
> 
> Ok. So. Early this a.m./last night (i'd say 2ish), I woke up to go to the restroom... I had like the weirdest ocurrance. As I dragged myself in to the restroom, I totally had a moment when my brain just went 'You gotta be careful, your pregnant'... I guess it was epiphany type, the moment. I struggled with it a second, and then my mind pressed on... 'You have a person growing inside you, and its a girl'
> 
> It was SO freakn odd. I am still stuck at whether its my 'hopes' or if its true, or maybe its true about 'someone else around me'... I guess I'll know if someone is prego with a girl!

Wow! That is really cool. My grandma has moments like that, and she is often right. I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## thayet

That is pretty cool!

Sometimes I get a thought about something that will inevitably turn out to be right.. but the thought is so fleeting and momentary that I only recognize it after the fact. Which is annoying, because if I could learn to recognize it before the fact, I'd be awesome at sports betting. :D


----------



## Snackimals

So. You hosting AF for sures now??? Or, are we still hopeful!!?? =)


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I have to say, I miss my bcp-days when it comes to AF.. you knew when she'd show up, and for how long, and it didn't make my lower abdomen feel like a crampy disaster area. Just BLEED ALREADY OKAY.
> 
> /endrant :growlmad:

I was on Depo, so the best thing was NOT having a period at all!! That was great!



Snackimals said:


> Good morning TTCville!!!
> 
> Ok. So. Early this a.m./last night (i'd say 2ish), I woke up to go to the restroom... I had like the weirdest ocurrance. As I dragged myself in to the restroom, I totally had a moment when my brain just went 'You gotta be careful, your pregnant'... I guess it was epiphany type, the moment. I struggled with it a second, and then my mind pressed on... 'You have a person growing inside you, and its a girl'
> 
> It was SO freakn odd. I am still stuck at whether its my 'hopes' or if its true, or maybe its true about 'someone else around me'... I guess I'll know if someone is prego with a girl!

I hope that is a good sign for you!! FX'd! 



thayet said:


> That is pretty cool!
> 
> Sometimes I get a thought about something that will inevitably turn out to be right.. but the thought is so fleeting and momentary that I only recognize it after the fact. Which is annoying, because if I could learn to recognize it before the fact, I'd be awesome at sports betting. :D

I have dreams or sense things and I always say I wish I could channel it. Examples:

A. I dreamed my grandmother died and I saw her face on the obituary...she is my fav granny so i was so worried I called her and she didn't answer. When she finally called me back it was to tell me my OTHER grandmother had died.

B. I had been going to the same hairdresser since I was 15. Friday Jul 13th I woke up, got out of bed and said "I'm cutting my hair". I figured when I went home to visit I would have my hairdresser fix whatever I did. So I chopped off 15yrs of growing my hair and tried to call to schedule the appt. Well I couldnt get a hold of him. Finally a month later we got in touch with his mom and found out he died of a heartattack Jul 13th.

C. Me and my sister aren't super close and don't talk very much. But I had a dream she and her husband were TTC #3 and wanted a boy. It was such a vivid dream and out of nowhere. So I texted her and told her and she was like OMG Just this week I was trying to convince hubby to try but he says no. I told her I think the universe is saying YES! lol


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> So. You hosting AF for sures now??? Or, are we still hopeful!!?? =)

Nah, I'm out! AF is in the building and making me miserable. Man, I remember why I went on bcp's in the first place.. the cramps are MISERABLE. 

How's everyone's afternoon going? It's snowing here.. again.


----------



## Snackimals

ok... 
i just spent too much time looking over ASOS new maternity line. with all these celebrity pregos, maternity wear is in the news!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> So. You hosting AF for sures now??? Or, are we still hopeful!!?? =)
> 
> Nah, I'm out! AF is in the building and making me miserable. Man, I remember why I went on bcp's in the first place.. the cramps are MISERABLE.
> 
> How's everyone's afternoon going? It's snowing here.. again.Click to expand...

sorry gfriend, on both AF and the snow. 
im dealing with 66 degrees.. no clouds, light winds- i should stop complaining that im cold.

*also: I luv your psychic powers Lilly!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> ok...
> i just spent too much time looking over ASOS new maternity line. with all these celebrity pregos, maternity wear is in the news!

What's ASOS?


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> ok...
> i just spent too much time looking over ASOS new maternity line. with all these celebrity pregos, maternity wear is in the news!
> 
> What's ASOS?Click to expand...

https://www.asos.com/Women/Maternity/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=5813


----------



## thayet

They ship for FREE? to CANADA?

Snackimals, I love you.


----------



## LillyTame

Thanks for the link...super cute:thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

ahhh! I'm being a terrible influence on y'alls spending habits... adorable!

*is shipping usually expensive to Canada, or Hawaii?


----------



## Snackimals

i want this one:
 



Attached Files:







image1xxl.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LillyTame

Yep...shipping is usually more expensive, that's IF they will ship here at all.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> ahhh! I'm being a terrible influence on y'alls spending habits... adorable!
> 
> *is shipping usually expensive to Canada, or Hawaii?

Yes. Even when stores will ship to Canada (ie. Macy's and Nordstrom's will now do this) you have a nice "international handling fee" which consists of your duty and Canadian taxes. Why we have to pay tax twice is beyond me.. and sales taxes in Ontario are 13%. Which is hefty. So if I order a $130 coat from Macy's, it ends up costing me close to $175ish. Ridiculous. 

Also - most of the stuff on amazon.com we can't even GET in Canada.. amazon.ca has maybe 1/10th of the stuff and the prices are higher. 

Oh - the e-book "Charting Your Way to Conception" from FF is currently free for Kindle users if you want to download it :)


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, I had to stop looking! lmao Started feeling broody for a belly :blush:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Ok, I had to stop looking! lmao Started feeling broody for a belly :blush:

You know what.. I'm actually not that excited about the belly part of things. My skin is VERY prone to stretch marks (I have the silvery kind on my upper arms, legs, and lower belly from my teenage years) so the thought of more is sort of upsetting. :(


----------



## Snackimals

TELL me about it. I have some of those too- thighs, hips and butt.
I tell myself that I am going to be really invested in skin care, and I will absolutely seek professional help if it looks that horrid after months of giving birth. 

For now, I try to focus on the shopping part.

On that note, I sincerely apologize to you and all of Canada on behalf of Macy's and Nordstrom's.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> TELL me about it. I have some of those too- thighs, hips and butt.
> I tell myself that I am going to be really invested in skin care, and I will absolutely seek professional help if it looks that horrid after months of giving birth.
> 
> For now, I try to focus on the shopping part.
> 
> On that note, I sincerely apologize to you and all of Canada on behalf of Macy's and Nordstrom's.

LOL.. it's okay.. I figure the money I save by NOT ordering stuff online is probably a good thing. When I go down to the States for training, I make up for it! :roll:

Those ads for Bio-Oil make me so angry.. they don't make stretch marks go away, or even prevent them - such false advertising.


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm I can understand that, but I don't care! lol I want my big belly! lol


----------



## Snackimals

What does bio-oil do?? I just started seeing it everywhere... but I have no idea what it's for! Explain please?


----------



## LillyTame

Grrrr...OH just texted me and said he is having a rough day at work and will probably be home late :growlmad: I don't want to miss even ONE day of "deposits" :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

well according to thayet it doesn't do anything! :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Grrrr...OH just texted me and said he is having a rough day at work and will probably be home late :growlmad: I don't want to miss even ONE day of "deposits" :nope:

oh no!!! :shrug:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr...OH just texted me and said he is having a rough day at work and will probably be home late :growlmad: I don't want to miss even ONE day of "deposits" :nope:
> 
> oh no!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no.. I hate it when I have to "convince" DH that it's a good night for it, when he's already tired.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> What does bio-oil do?? I just started seeing it everywhere... but I have no idea what it's for! Explain please?

Apparently it claims to "improve the appearance of scars and stretch marks". From what I can determine, it's mostly vitamin E oil, which does help scars and can help avoid *some* stretch mark formation. But if you're prone to them, or already have 'em, no amount of oil is going to make them disappear. 

It's also hideously expensive, just saying.


----------



## Snackimals

hmmm. Maybe I'll catch some on Ebay for CHEAP, and try it sometime. After your review, its in the back of the priority list :coffee:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> hmmm. Maybe I'll catch some on Ebay for CHEAP, and try it sometime. After your review, its in the back of the priority list :coffee:

You could probably buy pure vitamin E oil at one of your fancy American health food-type stores (Trader Joe's?) and it would be cheaper. I found a link of its ingredients, and the only things of medicinal value are the vitamins. 

Science!


----------



## LillyTame

The fragrance list is longer than anything else!


----------



## Snackimals

Ok ladies. I have to make a run for it. I will try and check in later.. but if we get BD time before dance, FORGET it. I'll catch y'all tomorrow! Otherwise, I'll see what you guys do while I'm gone when I log in later tonight!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Ok ladies. I have to make a run for it. I will try and check in later.. but if we get BD time before dance, FORGET it. I'll catch y'all tomorrow! Otherwise, I'll see what you guys do while I'm gone when I log in later tonight!

Have fuuuuuun :winkwink:

I doubt we will get up to much.. unless we can find some other bogus product to mythbust!


----------



## thayet

Argh.. okay another wtf ttc rant.. 

I read this blog called Eat The Damn Cake, very insightful and funny. And guess what? OF COURSE SHE IS PREGNANT. 

Like everyone ELSE. 

Did I mention I have a birthday party to go to on Sunday for my friend's five-year-old son?

:growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Argh.. okay another wtf ttc rant..
> 
> I read this blog called Eat The Damn Cake, very insightful and funny. And guess what? OF COURSE SHE IS PREGNANT.
> 
> Like everyone ELSE.
> 
> Did I mention I have a birthday party to go to on Sunday for my friend's five-year-old son?
> 
> :growlmad:


Party for a 5yr old?! While TTC? You are nuts! lol


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Party for a 5yr old?! While TTC? You are nuts! lol

Sadly, the only times I get to see most of my friends anymore are at functions like this.. and half the time there's no adult conversation. 

And I always feel like I have nothing to talk about.. it's like being the last kid in school to get the newest must-have thing.


----------



## txbiscuit

I guess that's the one benefit to being the oldest in our group of friends - there are plenty of others in our group that haven't had kids yet. I think most of our peers have tended to wait until later-than-average to have kids, too - almost no one has had kids before 30. 

I really like that Eat the Damn Cake blog (even if I am super jealous of her). Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.babynamegenie.com/baby-name-generator/ Try it!


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning ladies. :coffee:

I have been in a grouchy mood this week. I'm hoping it's pre-ovulation hormones or something. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Snackimals

Good day ladies!!!
:coffee: :happydance::hugs::coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

Last night concluded our TTC Sex Fest 2013 January Edition! Yeih!!! After 7 days, I am exhausted! I even think I lost some weight, or at the least got my abs a little tighter. That BD stuff is such a great work out... that doesn't require me forcing myself to the gym. 

Today, however, I would like a break. A red-velvet cupcake, following some Vietnamese food, would be a fab dinner... 

How's you guys?!!! Weekend plans??


----------



## thayet

Morning ladies :)

@txbiscuit: I'm sorry to hear you're in a poopy mood - I was in that mood for a LOT of my last cycle. Can you do something that you enjoy to try and relax? Maybe treat yourself to a massage or a manicure or something?

@Snackimals: lol @ the ab workout.. talk about fringe benefits! :winkwink: Red velvet is my FAVOURITE cupcake flavour - we really are twins separated at birth, I've decided. Think of me when you devour it. Isn't it funny how :sex: gets really, REALLY old after a week or so? 

AFM, my new countertops got installed today (yay!) and just waiting on the sink to be hooked up. Lots of paperwork (boo) to do. This weekend - Superbowl! Meatballs! :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

49ers let GO!!!!!!!!!

confession: I dont even know how to watch American Football. But, I love my bay area! San Francisco Giants & 49ers have all my love and support!

I am hosting a 12-15 people Super Bowl Party on Sunday. SO, I'm cooking Saturday night and Sunday morning. I should be kept pretty busy this weekend.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> @txbiscuit: I'm sorry to hear you're in a poopy mood - I was in that mood for a LOT of my last cycle. Can you do something that you enjoy to try and relax? Maybe treat yourself to a massage or a manicure or something?
> 
> @Snackimals: lol @ the ab workout.. talk about fringe benefits! :winkwink: Red velvet is my FAVOURITE cupcake flavour - we really are twins separated at birth, I've decided. Think of me when you devour it. Isn't it funny how :sex: gets really, REALLY old after a week or so?
> 
> AFM, my new countertops got installed today (yay!) and just waiting on the sink to be hooked up. Lots of paperwork (boo) to do. This weekend - Superbowl! Meatballs! :thumbup:

thats it... i will have to find an acceptable picture of myself to use on my profile!


----------



## txbiscuit

OH works all weekend, so I think I'm going to get some bubble bath, magazines, girly movies, and nail polish and throw myself a Treat Yo Self weekend. I might also pull the trigger on buying a car. I sort of want to find a way to go part-time at my job though, so I may hold off on car buying for now.

My yearly Super Bowl tradition is to go shopping. The stores are empty! It's my favorite shopping day of the year. I hit the grocery store about 15 minutes after the game starts (because all the extra employees they had come in for the rush are still working) and then hit the outlet malls. I have all the stores to myself!

Our monthly SMEP/BD-palooza starts on Monday. Woo-hoo, I guess.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> OH works all weekend, so I think I'm going to get some bubble bath, magazines, girly movies, and nail polish and throw myself a Treat Yo Self weekend. I might also pull the trigger on buying a car. I sort of want to find a way to go part-time at my job though, so I may hold off on car buying for now.
> 
> My yearly Super Bowl tradition is to go shopping. The stores are empty! It's my favorite shopping day of the year. I hit the grocery store about 15 minutes after the game starts (because all the extra employees they had come in for the rush are still working) and then hit the outlet malls. I have all the stores to myself!
> 
> Our monthly SMEP/BD-palooza starts on Monday. Woo-hoo, I guess.

Aww.. you're really down, huh. I'm so sorry :( The best thing to do is focus on yourself and do whatever you feel like doing. The bubble bath, manicure and magazines sound heavenly! I like to go get my hair done just to read the gossip rags :D I hope your mood lifts a little - it's awful to be stuck in a funk with no real excuse for it (except the hormones!) Is there a place nearby that will let you cuddle some kittens or something?

@Snackimals: that's ambitious! We did NYE so I'm not hosting anything for a while.. the house looked like wild animals had run through it afterwards. What are you planning on making? I got into watching NFL because of DH - I'm actually pretty good now, I recognize when penalties happen before the commentators say it! DH says any girl who knows what onside kicks and horsecollar penalties are is a "keeper" :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

It's gonna be a GOOD day...it's FRIDAY!!!!:happydance:

So...last night, OH and I lying in bed, side by side, eyes closed, exhausted from the week:

Me: OK we gotta do this. I don't want to miss a day...we've been on schedule so far.

OH: Well you are going to have to talk dirty to me or romance me or something.

Me: MMMMMMM cheeeese and bacon. No, really...why can't you be like most men that just see a boob and go BOING!

OH: There will be no BOING unless you get some viagra or something

*Me shoving boobs in OH's face*
*OH pretend twisting boobs like transistor radio knobs, making weird sounds, trying to tune in to Tokyo*

Me: Quit that!

*Finally pull myself up and attempt foreplay*

Me: Ewwww...have you ever REALLY looked at your balls?! They MOVE! WTH, this is weird! Are you doing that?!

LMAO, yes ladies...this is my sex life. :dohh:


----------



## thayet

:rofl:... sounds like MY sex life ;)

Hey are you guys getting this annoying pop-up ad every time you access a bnb forum? It's SUPER irritating..


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> OH works all weekend, so I think I'm going to get some bubble bath, magazines, girly movies, and nail polish and throw myself a Treat Yo Self weekend. I might also pull the trigger on buying a car. I sort of want to find a way to go part-time at my job though, so I may hold off on car buying for now.
> 
> My yearly Super Bowl tradition is to go shopping. The stores are empty! It's my favorite shopping day of the year. I hit the grocery store about 15 minutes after the game starts (because all the extra employees they had come in for the rush are still working) and then hit the outlet malls. I have all the stores to myself!
> 
> Our monthly SMEP/BD-palooza starts on Monday. Woo-hoo, I guess.

You know what... I'll say it, on here anyways.

I come off as pretty insane and carefree ALL the time, almost apathetic about anything. I'm not kidding when I say 'life of the party'... It's a reputation I live up to. 

Little does anyone know that I have days... where I just feel 'the funk' and can't figure out just what the heck is wrong with me, and even less likely: how to fix it. 

I think your going to a 5yr old party aint helping. I still can't get passed the part where some chick is asking you about signs of pregnancy! And now, inviting you to a kid party.... What is going on around Texas!? :shrug: 

You need this animation: :finger:

*end note: Be selfish, WGF! (who gives a f**k)


----------



## LillyTame

No annoying pop up TODAY, but they do have a few that drive me bonkers. The one that comes up from the bottom of the screen about some TV show and then there is the one at the top of the screen that pops up if you accidently rolls your mouse over it :growlmad:


----------



## Snackimals

@Thayet:
I am a fanatic of the kitchen, particularly Mexican/Cali food... I am making enchiladas (Guanajuato style). I make everything from scratch, so Saturday I gotta get all my sauces ready... Enchilada sauce, tomate sauce for Spanish rice, and two different salsas for snacking- Salsa de Aguacate and Salsa Ranchera.
My sister is making the potato salad, my man is doing just about 10lbs of carne asada. 

I have at least 3 bottles of 'spare' tequila, have to go buy some beers & sodas... I still haven't assigned dessert, but I am most definitely not taking care of that.


----------



## thayet

I'll come! Let me bring dessert :D

And it's me going to the 5-year-old party, not txbiscuit - and yes it's incredibly awful, but I miss my friends. 

@Lilly: the one at the bottom of the screen just started showing up today - trying to get rid of it but it's persistent! I've accidentally clicked on it like ten times :roll:


----------



## LillyTame

Those ads people are clever :growlmad: But I try not to complain because BnB is free and wouldn't be if we didn't have those stupid ads. But I still wish they didn't make them so _intrusive_. Not sure if that's the word I want to use...but you know what I mean...I hope lol


----------



## LillyTame

https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer11.htm


----------



## txbiscuit

That's a pretty informative link. Interestingly, it correlates pretty well with SMEPing.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> That's a pretty informative link. Interestingly, it correlates pretty well with SMEPing.

Yea it does :happydance: Makes me feel better about sticking to the plan :thumbup: but I actually got the link, I think, from my POAS addicts thread. They were talking about how early to test and such.


----------



## Snackimals

How's it going Texas?? Feeling any better?
Sorry, I thought you were the one going to a Kiddy-Party... My bad.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> I'll come! Let me bring dessert :D
> 
> And it's me going to the 5-year-old party, not txbiscuit - and yes it's incredibly awful, but I miss my friends.
> 
> @Lilly: the one at the bottom of the screen just started showing up today - trying to get rid of it but it's persistent! I've accidentally clicked on it like ten times :roll:

Ooops!
I meant: Have fun at the party! 

And then, come over to mine! You are most welcome to stop by any time! My man has heard all bout you, about ALL of you.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Ooops!
> I meant: Have fun at the party!
> 
> And then, come over to mine! You are most welcome to stop by any time! My man has heard all bout you, about ALL of you.

I am DOWN with a visit to California anytime.. the weather here sucks. 

Just realized I missed last week's Grey's Anatomy AND this week's... two whole hours to catch up on! Yay!

Oh wait.. of course there's a pregnant lady on this episode. I can't win. :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

EXCEPT, he totally didnt get it about your avatar. I was like 'You know, like KEEP the fork- there's CAKE'... and its a cat, and i love cats... and GOD knows I love dessert, and hate a dinner invite that doesnt include it!! 

heehehehee


----------



## Snackimals

I'm on the fence. It seems like time and dedication I kinda doubt I have. Plus, I'm not that good at all this TTC abbreviation stuff...
But, I see where it must be cool to go back and read it AFTER it happens. 

Your opinions will be the determining factor at this point.


----------



## thayet

Do you like books? You'll like this one:
 



Attached Files:







get back illiterate bitch.jpg
File size: 140 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Do you like books? You'll like this one:

I'm saving it on my phone now! :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I'm on the fence. It seems like time and dedication I kinda doubt I have. Plus, I'm not that good at all this TTC abbreviation stuff...
> But, I see where it must be cool to go back and read it AFTER it happens.
> 
> Your opinions will be the determining factor at this point.


I'm keeping one to help me remember all the boring specifics that I dont share in my other threads. Think it might be helpful as I move along to each cycle...so if I'm wondering if I had sore bbs on DPO 6 last month it would be easy for me to go back and check. Totally up to you.

Oh and I'm keeping a little list of links I like there too.


----------



## thayet

@Lilly: that link is a really good resource!


----------



## thayet

@Snackimals: re: the ttc journal.. I thought about it, and I decided not to, for a couple reasons. One, I have a *lot* of stuff to keep up with daily on the internet, and I would rather chat with you ladies :) Two, I had one when I did weight watchers online, and sucked at updating IT. Three, if I never manage to ttc, do I really want a record of that? Sort of a negative spin, I guess.. and even if I do, I'm not sure I want to remember the gory details of each month's struggle. 

I'm a forget and let live type of girl I guess :D


----------



## Snackimals

@thayet: did you see my profile pic? =)


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> @thayet: did you see my profile pic? =)

I sure did! Go look at mine :)


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow! You ladies are gorgeous. 

I got behind on this thread (work making me work and all), but I'm feeling better Snackimals. Thanks for asking! :)


----------



## thayet

Yay for feeling better! 

It's so funny to see a photo of someone you talk to, and have a picture in your head of what they might look like. :)

DH has abandoned me for the night. Spent all day watching the countertop installer guys, and now it's just me and the dog farting on the couch watching Groundhog Day. 

She farts an awful lot, even for a dog. :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

So I told OH to hide my tests so I can't test until Feb 14th...well this is his idea of "hiding" them. This is what I get for being with someone that is 6'5". So now I can see them but can't reach them so they are taunting me. (nope, no stools or even chairs in the apartment) If I get really desperate I will just use a broom lol


----------



## Snackimals

I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not... Thayet..? Heeheee. I did not anticipate you hair would be lighter! 

Glad your better miss biscuit!

I'm about to leave dinner... Walk it off at Target, and go to the gym with my man.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I'm about to leave dinner... Walk it off at Target, and go to the gym with my man.

Good for you, enjoy! :thumbup:

My man is working late :coffee: 

OPKs are still neg...I was really hoping today would be my day so that we could BD all weekend, but no such luck BLAH


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not... Thayet..? Heeheee. I did not anticipate you hair would be lighter!
> 
> Glad your better miss biscuit!
> 
> I'm about to leave dinner... Walk it off at Target, and go to the gym with my man.

Naw, you're gorgeous! Just not what I had imagined in my head, which was some sort of animated cartoon-like character. That's probably a good thing :)

The lighter hair was for the wedding (that photo was from our honeymoon) - my hair is relatively thin so lighter hair shows up better in photos. 

@Lilly: haha.. sorry.. couldn't help but chuckle at your predicament. You could train the cats to fetch them! :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> @Lilly: haha.. sorry.. couldn't help but chuckle at your predicament. You could train the cats to fetch them! :winkwink:

Ha! Yes I've thought of that. I have one cat that has been up there before and she is the same one that likes to knock crap off tables so I was thinking about luring her up there lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> @Lilly: haha.. sorry.. couldn't help but chuckle at your predicament. You could train the cats to fetch them! :winkwink:
> 
> Ha! Yes I've thought of that. I have one cat that has been up there before and she is the same one that likes to knock crap off tables so I was thinking about luring her up there lolClick to expand...

Hahaha, if you do this, please videotape it. For science.

There are teenagers joyriding down my street. I am not impressed.


----------



## LillyTame

lol...now I HAVE to do it lol. Even if I wait till Feb 14th...I will see if she goes and knocks them down lol


----------



## LillyTame

You guys gotta check this out!

https://birthphotographers.com/voti...-photographers-image-of-the-year-competition/


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow! Those are intense photos. I like the one with the mom feeding both of her babies. 

I'm not sure I would want a birth photographer, or if I would find a photographer distracting. I'm not super photogenic, so I imagine I'd look downright terrifying in labor. :toothpick:


----------



## LillyTame

Yea I wonder if they get to sign anything that says they get to review the photos first and delete any they dont like lol


----------



## Snackimals

I got REALLY anxious about my OPK earlier this week. It'll be ok Lilly. Hang in there! 

Thanks for the compliments Txbiscuit! I still feel like a faker, cuz I don't look like that very regularly... My hair is very curly, and lipstick is a must. 

@thayet: I've only been around for 2 of my cats farts, ever... And let me tell you: I was dry heaving the last time. Cat gas is fatal! 

On TTC news, I also plan to test for Valentines Day! And not a day sooner... No BD today! I don't care what science and facts say about BD 2 days after positive OPKs! I did 7 days straight. F***k science:finger:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> On TTC news, I also plan to test for Valentines Day! And not a day sooner... No BD today! I don't care what science and facts say about BD 2 days after positive OPKs! I did 7 days straight. F***k science:finger:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm pretty sure your egg is surrounded by a veritable SEA of :spermy: at this point.. rest easy ;)


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> You guys gotta check this out!
> 
> https://birthphotographers.com/voti...-photographers-image-of-the-year-competition/

Okay.. #24.. no no no. #42 similarly no way. Also #114. And #137.

#70: YIKES!

I like the ones where the babies are all dressed and clean already. :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

Okay ttc question time. Is it weird that AF is only lasting like 2-3 days? Should I be concerned?

I was on bcp's for so long that I never really had normal cycles.. so I have no idea what a normal cycle is. 2 days just seems really short. Bestow your wisdom on me, ladies.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> You guys gotta check this out!
> 
> https://birthphotographers.com/voti...-photographers-image-of-the-year-competition/
> 
> Okay.. #24.. no no no. #42 similarly no way. Also #114. And #137.
> 
> #70: YIKES!
> 
> I like the ones where the babies are all dressed and clean already. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol OK I'm going to go back and check those out


----------



## LillyTame

i dont know about 2 days, but my cycles have always been 3 days, so thats normal for Me. i would say like most docs probably would....you have to give it a few more cycles and see what your normal is


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> i dont know about 2 days, but my cycles have always been 3 days, so thats normal for Me. i would say like most docs probably would....you have to give it a few more cycles and see what your normal is

I mean don't get me wrong, 2 days is nothing to complain about. :thumbup: Internet says that 2-7 is normal.. even my AF on bcp was longer and heavier than this. Will be interesting to see if my O date moves up with the full-dose Vitex. Thank goodness for OPKs!


----------



## txbiscuit

My AF has been shorter recently too. I am not sure what to make of it. As long as it's not a sign of anything bad, I don't mind the reprieve!


----------



## thayet

Wow.. probably having the quietest Saturday night since before Christmas. Frozen pizza, reading books and browsing through homes for sale on the internet - not even the TV on! Kinda nice.

Hope everyone else's night is equally peaceful :)

:pizza: :paper:


----------



## LillyTame

Big laundry day for us...had to do the blankets, sheets, rugs all the big stuff today. Gonna go to OHs coworker going away dinner in a few


----------



## LillyTame

As for ttc, im a little disappointed right now that im still getting neg opks and no real ov pain blah!


----------



## txbiscuit

My night has been very low-key. OH is working, so I've just been relaxing. I watched Groundhog Day earlier. Exciting times!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> As for ttc, im a little disappointed right now that im still getting neg opks and no real ov pain blah!

Boo.. are you past your usual O date? Maybe you just missed the surge? 

EDIT: just snooped your chart.. maybe tomorrow, since last time was cd17? It sucks to have to wait that long :(



txbiscuit said:


> My night has been very low-key. OH is working, so I've just been relaxing. I watched Groundhog Day earlier. Exciting times!

I watched that yesterday.. I always crack up when he's at the diner eating *all* the food. I always wanted to do that :)

AFM, just figured out how to use the Multi-Quote button... woooo :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

groundhogs has been replaying on cable here too. 

yea i ov'd last month on cd 17, i was hoping it would come a few days early because oh is working late next week and will be tired. Plus i was hoping my surge would hit so that i can expect ov tomorrow, but it hasnt so i think im going to ov later than cd 17, but we will see :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

Hola!!!

@lilly: I say u get + OPK tomorrow. Don't go crazy yet, I know it's hard. 

Quiet day today huh? I was worried you guys would have a grip of pages for me to catch up on, and it's definitely not the case. 

Sorry for my part! I have super cleaned up my house, done all the laundry, re did the decor in my restroom, grocery shopped, and made all my sauces for tomorrow! Done and done.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Hola!!!
> 
> @lilly: I say u get + OPK tomorrow. Don't go crazy yet, I know it's hard.
> 
> Quiet day today huh? I was worried you guys would have a grip of pages for me to catch up on, and it's definitely not the case.
> 
> Sorry for my part! I have super cleaned up my house, done all the laundry, re did the decor in my restroom, grocery shopped, and made all my sauces for tomorrow! Done and done.

Sounds like you're in super-productivity mode.. you should catch a nap before your company comes over :D

The 5-year-olds birthday party was crazy.. I left after an hour. Never again.

Cleaned all the cabinet dust out of my kitchen from the countertop install.. threw my frozen meatballs in the slow-cooker.. now a couple hours of relaxation before the big game! Maybe a nap.. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

Is everybody watching the super bowl or what?! I'm watching the Puppy Bowl :haha: so much more action and cute butts! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning ladies! :coffee: How is everyone this morning?

I had a nice weekend, although I can't think of a single thing I accomplished. Woohoo!


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: Good day! 
:sadangel: As you know, my 49ers lost... :cry:

However, it was a good weekend, with a lot done around the house, a GREAT Super Bowl Party... full of great times, awesome food, hard cider, and good dessert. I cant ask for more. 

Hows everyone!!???
Lilly: Whats going on with your O day?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals, I was going to say I have no clue, but I think I do....this is only my 2nd cycle since stopping depo and 1st cycle since having a full flow AF. So I'm still in a "getting to know me" phase. Today is only the 4th....Since Nov I was getting ov pain/ov/pos opk between the 5th-9th each month, so even though FF thinks my OV should have been yesterday...I'm thinking/hoping within the next 3 days. I was really hoping FF was right though so that I would be ready to test on the 14th. But the way things are going the 14th is going to be too early.


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck Lilly. I hope you get your +OPK soon. The waiting is no fun.

TMI alert: I have tons of EWCM, but no opportunity to BD today. Figures.


----------



## Snackimals

:crib: I have to say, I spent most of yesterday playing with my gfriends baby (7months) who is like the BEST behaved baby ever. No crying, ALL DAY, smiles a lot, and is absolutely adorable...
That in mind, I have two things to report regards TTC-Land:
I was STARVING this weekend. Like eating a lot, and horribly hungry every couple hours.
Second, Friday and Saturday I had some slight discomfort, kinda PMS'ish... the kind that turns in to cramps in a day or two. BUT, it is WAY to early for that. SO, we shall see what this all means.

Again, I do think that maybe I just notice everything and anything because I'm paying attention... maybe it's always like this. :shrug:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Good luck Lilly. I hope you get your +OPK soon. The waiting is no fun.
> 
> TMI alert: I have tons of EWCM, but no opportunity to BD today. Figures.

Thank you hun.

Oh no, is OH away for work or something?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Again, I do think that maybe I just notice everything and anything because I'm paying attention... maybe it's always like this. :shrug:

Ugh, I know what you mean! That's what I'm wondering about my ovaries right now...I've been noticing these twinges in the ovary area...but then I have to ask myself Am I searching too hard for signs? :shrug:

I can't believe it's been almost a month already! You just reminded me of how bad your cramps were....sure hope you don't have to go through that again for another 9months!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Lilly. I hope you get your +OPK soon. The waiting is no fun.
> 
> TMI alert: I have tons of EWCM, but no opportunity to BD today. Figures.
> 
> Thank you hun.
> 
> Oh no, is OH away for work or something?Click to expand...

He's not away for work, but he has a court appearance this afternoon, so I won't see him before he goes in to work for the night unless I sneak home early. (He's a police officer.) I'm tempted to go home early, though! If I get a positive OPK here in a few minutes, I'm pretty sure it's all over. 



Snackimals said:


> :crib: I have to say, I spent most of yesterday playing with my gfriends baby (7months) who is like the BEST behaved baby ever. No crying, ALL DAY, smiles a lot, and is absolutely adorable...
> That in mind, I have two things to report regards TTC-Land:
> I was STARVING this weekend. Like eating a lot, and horribly hungry every couple hours.
> Second, Friday and Saturday I had some slight discomfort, kinda PMS'ish... the kind that turns in to cramps in a day or two. BUT, it is WAY to early for that. SO, we shall see what this all means.
> 
> Again, I do think that maybe I just notice everything and anything because I'm paying attention... maybe it's always like this. :shrug:

Ahh! 7-9 months is my favorite age for babies. So many smiles and giggles, and so much chub. 

I know how you feel about not noticing things because you hadn't been paying attention. I never realized until last month that 8 days of cramps before AF is normal for me. Fun times!


----------



## LillyTame

:winkwink: Mid-day nookie giggity gigity! lol

If you get a pos OPK before me, I will kick your butt :growlmad:

It's MY turn :brat:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> :winkwink: Mid-day nookie giggity gigity! lol
> 
> If you get a pos OPK before, I will kick your butt :growlmad:

Argh, I know. My cycles are so weirdly short. At least we would be cycle buddies for a little while? 

Also, if it makes you feel better, I have to buy feminine hygiene products at Costco because I go through them so quickly with my 25-28 day cycles. :cry:


----------



## Snackimals

What!!!!!!! Lilly is suppose to be MY cycle-sister! 

@Lilly: tell me about it! I cant believe I have to likely deal with AF next week! Too soon! Too soon!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Argh, I know. My cycles are so weirdly short. At least we would be cycle buddies for a little while?
> 
> Also, if it makes you feel better, I have to buy feminine hygiene products at Costco because I go through them so quickly with my 25-28 day cycles. :cry:

You are just gonna take turns being cycle buddies with everyone lol.

Have you thought about using the diva cups or something like that? Not for me, but some women swear by them.


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup:So my SMEP thread just got it's second BFP:happydance: Would be nice if the maker of the thread (me) could get one! :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Where's Thayet???


----------



## LillyTame

There is always at least one MIA in the mornings lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay for SMEP BFPs! I hope you get your BFP soon. You deserve it. I need to join the SMEP group to get some support. SMEPing is a lot of work.

I've thought about using diva cups or something like that, but I'm not sure they're for me. I'd be willing to give them a try someday, though.


----------



## Snackimals

ok. So you guys made me go look up SMEP.... which I would just call 'sperm rush'.... or part of charting. But I guess acronyms make everything sound more scientific and fancy. In fact, I would think we, us four, are already SMEPing, no? Or am I crazy?


*Sperm Meets Egg Plan... isnt that what always happens?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I'd say we all are, whether we call it that or not. Lilly is doing (and I am attempting to do) the whole shebang with OPKs and BD on certain days, but I think with all the :sex: we all do around ovulation, we are all pretty much on a Sperm Meets Egg Plan of some type.

Edit:


Snackimals said:


> *Sperm Meets Egg Plan... isnt that what always happens?

LOL. You're absolutely right. I may be overthinking this...


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Yay for SMEP BFPs! I hope you get your BFP soon. You deserve it. I need to join the SMEP group to get some support. SMEPing is a lot of work.

SMEPing is tons of work! Some times I feel left out though because there are some ladies in there that say they BD every day or everyother day anyway or multiple times a day! I haven't done that since I was under 25! lol So I had to seek out the 30 and over thread for that kind of support lmao



Snackimals said:


> ok. So you guys made me go look up SMEP.... which I would just call 'sperm rush'.... or part of charting. But I guess acronyms make everything sound more scientific and fancy. In fact, I would think we, us four, are already SMEPing, no? Or am I crazy?

Well that's what I have been encouraging you to do lol If it wasn't for SMEP I wouldn't be BDing so much....honestly I'm a 2-3 times a month type girl :blush:...unless it's just some random libido surge lol. So I probably would have only been aiming for on OV day. I'm sure OH is enjoying this lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> SMEPing is tons of work! Some times I feel left out though because there are some ladies in there that say they BD every day or everyother day anyway or multiple times a day! I haven't done that since I was under 25! lol So I had to seek out the 30 and over thread for that kind of support lmao

...multiple times a day? Either they are super young, or they need to tell me what kind of vitamins they are taking. Holy smokes.


----------



## txbiscuit

Also, I was late to the discussion a few days ago, but Snackimals, I would totally read your TTC journal if you had one. I say do it!


----------



## LillyTame

I can't remember which thread but just yesterday or saturday someone said their record was 6 times a day and someone else said theirs was 10 times...I'm like oh come onnnnn! I call BS! lmao

*I think it was the POAS addicts thread.


----------



## thayet

Hi guys.. sorry. Work was making me work again. *shakes fist*

@Snackimals: I hear you re: the ravenous hunger.. just before AF showed up the other day, I was eating my way through the entire kitchen. Have you ever read the kid's book The Very Hungry Caterpillar? That was me. 

@txbiscuit: sounds like you had a lovely weekend - the unproductive kind are the best :)

@Lilly: have you given any thought to Vitex? It's supposed to shorten your cycles - if you find yours are getting longer, it might help. I guess we'll see if it does that for me this month or not! I can be your guinea pig :thumbup:

AFM.. not much is news.. DH and I had a fight last night which makes me reconsider procreating with him at all. :growlmad: I might reconsider by SMEPing time.. we'll see. Idiot.


----------



## Snackimals

I think 2x in one day is my max. And, if that is the case, it's either because I got none the day before, or I'm not getting any tomorrow... I'm on a 4-5 times a week average. Ideally, 6x would be great... but I'm also not 25 anymore. 

Blah. Aging.

*2x is my current max.... I can vouch for 11x in one day being my max, I was 23 or 24.

**not recommending anything past 6x... major sore vag for about 2 days after that... ugh.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> @Lilly: have you given any thought to Vitex? It's supposed to shorten your cycles - if you find yours are getting longer, it might help. I guess we'll see if it does that for me this month or not! I can be your guinea pig :thumbup:
> 
> AFM.. not much is news.. DH and I had a fight last night which makes me reconsider procreating with him at all. :growlmad: I might reconsider by SMEPing time.. we'll see. Idiot.

Good morning Ms. thayet! :hugs:

I need about 3-6 cycles before I decide to do anything to my cycles that will change them. But I have thought about it, I just want to see what my body is doing naturally first.

The added "idiot" made me literally LOL. :haha:


----------



## thayet

3-4 times a week is pretty much my max.. and some weeks, zero. Some ladies don't mind having sexytime while :af: is around, but honestly, I'm not a fan. 

Oh, to be a early twentysomething again..


----------



## txbiscuit

I POAS a little early because I was curious. Most negative OPK result I've ever had. :haha: 

Looks like my body's schedule may match up with OH's work schedule after all. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I think 2x in one day is my max. And, if that is the case, it's either because I got none the day before, or I'm not getting any tomorrow... I'm on a 4-5 times a week average. Ideally, 6x would be great... but I'm also not 25 anymore.
> 
> Blah. Aging.
> 
> *2x is my current max.... I can vouch for 11x in one day being my max, I was 23 or 24.

I really don't recall if I ever went over 3times in a day. So all I can vouch for is 3 times. But if I have the big O I'm good with once lol.


----------



## Snackimals

Good day Thayet!

Sux about your man... being a man. Because we already know he did it! And you are totally right! How dare he!?
I got your back girl.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I POAS a little early because I was curious. Most negative OPK result I've ever had. :haha:
> 
> Looks like my body's schedule may match up with OH's work schedule after all. :thumbup:

Good! I don't have to send you the evil eye for getting OV before me lol


----------



## txbiscuit

@thayet. Hugs. :hugs: Men are stupid sometimes.

3 or 4 times a week is perfect for me. Otherwise sexytime starts to feel too much like workytime.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Good day Thayet!
> 
> Sux about your man... being a man. Because we already know he did it! And you are totally right! How dare he!?
> I got your back girl.

:rofl:


----------



## Snackimals

:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## thayet

:rofl:

He didn't DO anything per se.. he SAID something stupid. Basically he claimed he was smarter than most people on the planet because he thinks he has the answer to anything. No gray area, just white or black, wrong or right (obviously he'd had a few beers by this point). So at the end, after yelling at each other most of the way home, he's like "just never let emotions make your decisions for you" and I was like "if I'd made more decisions based on logic and not on emotions, you wouldn't be here right now" and marched upstairs. 

hmmmmmmmmf. :hissy:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> :rofl:
> 
> He didn't DO anything per se.. he SAID something stupid. Basically he claimed he was smarter than most people on the planet because he thinks he has the answer to anything. No gray area, just white or black, wrong or right (obviously he'd had a few beers by this point). So at the end, after yelling at each other most of the way home, he's like "just never let emotions make your decisions for you" and I was like "if I'd made more decisions based on logic and not on emotions, you wouldn't be here right now" and marched upstairs.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmf. :hissy:

See I told you; he did it.


----------



## txbiscuit

How's everyone doing this afternoon? I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea today. It's not bad! I don't know if it'll do anything for TTC, but at least it has me drinking something other than coffee. I've read (on the internet, which is always accurate) that it can be good for PMS spotting. We'll see!


----------



## LillyTame

I just spent the last couple hours trying to sleep, but kept getting interrupted. So now I'm up.

(yes, I took the day off. I hate my job.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Bleh, I hear you. I'm trying to find a way to like my job more. It's... not really working so far. Someday soon we'll have jobs we like! And babies!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Bleh, I hear you. I'm trying to find a way to like my job more. It's... not really working so far. Someday soon we'll have jobs we like! And babies!

And maybe husbands who aren't idiots! :D

I don't mind my job, but there are definitely days when I prefer to not be working. Especially Monday mornings. 

Question: how is it with maternity leave for you guys in the US? I know it depends on where you work, but how much time would you get to take off when you have a kid?


----------



## Snackimals

I feel bad that I dont know this off the top of my head... I deal with wrongful termination regularly enough... 
In California its 12 weeks, for sure. However, if you have some medical complication, you can get more time. And you of course apply for disability benefits.

*If you don't have hours accrued for sick leave or vacation, you don't necessarily get paid for this time off. The act just secures you get your job right back, and you have continued health coverage. I want to say Disability gives you 6 weeks... so if you don't use your state rights, and/or you cant afford it, you at least get 6 weeks, with disability payments.


----------



## LillyTame

I hate to say I don't know :shrug: I guess it's just something I figured I'd look into once we actually got pregnant.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I feel bad that I dont know this off the top of my head... I deal with wrongful termination regularly enough...
> In California its 12 weeks, for sure. However, if you have some medical complication, you can get more time. And you of course apply for disability benefits.
> 
> *If you don't have hours accrued for sick leave or vacation, you don't necessarily get paid for this time off. The act just secures you get your job right back, and you have continued health coverage. I want to say Disability gives you 6 weeks... so if you don't use your state rights, and/or you cant afford it, you at least get 6 weeks, with disability payments.

12 WEEKS? That's IT?

Y'all should move to Canada. Most women take a year off. You collect unemployment (max $500/week) while you're off; some companies top up your wage a bit higher for a portion of your leave. My company will let you take two, the second unpaid, if you want to, but that's rare. 

At least if we can't buy stuff cheap from Macy's or Nordstroms, there are compensations.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, maternity leave is pretty awful here. We get 6 weeks paid leave for a vaginal birth, 8 weeks for a cesarean, IF you have the sick leave to cover the time. (You have to use up all accrued sick and vacation time for up to the 6 or 8 weeks. If you have more than 6 or 8 weeks' sick time accrued, you're not allowed to use it.) You are allowed to take unpaid leave or use short-term disability pay for the rest of the time up to 12 weeks. 

It's pretty crappy. I'm not sure why more people aren't up in arms about it.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Yeah, maternity leave is pretty awful here. We get 6 weeks paid leave for a vaginal birth, 8 weeks for a cesarean, IF you have the sick leave to cover the time. (You have to use up all accrued sick and vacation time for up to the 6 or 8 weeks. If you have more than 6 or 8 weeks' sick time accrued, you're not allowed to use it.) You are allowed to take unpaid leave or use short-term disability pay for the rest of the time up to 12 weeks.
> 
> It's pretty crappy. I'm not sure why more people aren't up in arms about it.

Dude, I'd be leading the revolt, kid or no kid. That's barbaric. 

I did some checking and the rest of the civilized world (Europe, some parts of Asia, Japan, Australia, Brazil, etc. etc.) a year (or at least six months) is standard. Also your job has to be there when you get back. 

Combine that with gun control, and you could get elected President on that platform no sweat.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, maternity leave is pretty awful here. We get 6 weeks paid leave for a vaginal birth, 8 weeks for a cesarean, IF you have the sick leave to cover the time. (You have to use up all accrued sick and vacation time for up to the 6 or 8 weeks. If you have more than 6 or 8 weeks' sick time accrued, you're not allowed to use it.) You are allowed to take unpaid leave or use short-term disability pay for the rest of the time up to 12 weeks.
> 
> It's pretty crappy. I'm not sure why more people aren't up in arms about it.
> 
> Dude, I'd be leading the revolt, kid or no kid. That's barbaric.
> 
> I did some checking and the rest of the civilized world (Europe, some parts of Asia, Japan, Australia, Brazil, etc. etc.) a year (or at least six months) is standard. Also your job has to be there when you get back.
> 
> Combine that with gun control, and you could get elected President on that platform no sweat.Click to expand...

Seriously. I might have to move to a different state to run, though. People are a little looney tunes in Texas.


----------



## Snackimals

Everyone is generally very complacent in the U.S. Anything that sounds like you are just not working hard, 'Christian' conservative, or pro-force, just doesn't fly here. Its always one of the three. 
I mean, I live in Cali, the notorious rebel-state, and people are still pretty attached to at least one of the three concepts regards government. Not working for a year would be 'lazy'... Although, of course, the real agenda is a corporate one, that guilt trips everyone in to working really hard for corp profit. 

Ok. I need a joint now... that was way to INVESTED in stuff that's important. Ffffwwwwww. Hahahaha. Ok, probably not a joint. But, definitely going for a run in 30 min. Yeeh ha!... wait, Im in California.... I meant: Totally RAD!


----------



## Snackimals

on another note:
Is there anything else I could be doing with myself as i wait for an AF visit, or the possibility of her absence? 
Is there anything I could do to 'help' the process? Or am I just waiting?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> on another note:
> Is there anything else I could be doing with myself as i wait for an AF visit, or the possibility of her absence?
> Is there anything I could do to 'help' the process? Or am I just waiting?

Juuuust wait. We are in a similiar boat....I'm just waiting for OV. In another thread someone just got her OV at CD46 or 49 :wacko: That would drive me into the nut house!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> on another note:
> Is there anything else I could be doing with myself as i wait for an AF visit, or the possibility of her absence?
> Is there anything I could do to 'help' the process? Or am I just waiting?

You could take up knitting.. that's pretty much it. :haha:

No seriously, the 2ww has to be the worst thing ever. The whole PROCESS is a hurry-up-and-wait-a-thon. You know why pioneer ladies never had a 2ww? Because they got up before dawn, did farm chores, cooked, cleaned, sewed clothes (ugh) by candlelight and raised their fourteen other kids. 

The 2ww is a purely modern phenomenon. 

And @Lilly: I agree, I'd go certifiable if I had to wait that long to ovulate!


----------



## txbiscuit

The only nice thing about the wait for ovulation is that you feel like you can still affect your chances of conceiving. So you can run to the store and buy Robitussen or the fancy digital OPKs or whatever and feel like you're doing something to help. The 2WW is just... waiting.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> The only nice thing about the wait for ovulation is that you feel like you can still affect your chances of conceiving. So you can run to the store and buy Robitussen or the fancy digital OPKs or whatever and feel like you're doing something to help. The 2WW is just... waiting.

Seriously, those digital OPKs are friggin' expensive. 

Anyone else have an exceptionally long day at work? (Lilly doesn't count, since she observed the unofficial Super Bowl Monday holiday :winkwink:)


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> The only nice thing about the wait for ovulation is that you feel like you can still affect your chances of conceiving. So you can run to the store and buy Robitussen or the fancy digital OPKs or whatever and feel like you're doing something to help. The 2WW is just... waiting.

Yea, well I've even given up on that *pout* I haven't seen anything different with the Mucinex or the grapefruit juice. But there is still the standing on my head, softcups, and preseed lol




thayet said:


> Anyone else have an exceptionally long day at work? (Lilly doesn't count, since she observed the unofficial Super Bowl Monday holiday :winkwink:)

:haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Seriously, those digital OPKs are friggin' expensive.
> 
> Anyone else have an exceptionally long day at work? (Lilly doesn't count, since she observed the unofficial Super Bowl Monday holiday :winkwink:)

Yes. I'm not sure I'll ever manage to actually fork over the cash for a digital OPK. 

Ugh, today was long. I did work from home, though, which was a nice change of pace. Not sure I'd want to do it everyday (my productivity took a nosedive about two hours before the end of the day), but it was a good way to ease into the work week.


----------



## thayet

I am still not technically "talking" to DH.. idiot. 

Filling my evening with laundry, speculating on how bad tomorrow's workday is going to be (bad) and wondering how many donuts I will eat because of it (guessing two). 

I wish you guys were Canadian.. I'd ask you what your favourite Tim Horton's donut is :) It's sort of a Canadian personality test. 

Hmm. Okay, instead, what's your Starbuck's beverage? Or whatever your beverage vendor of choice is. Mine is Tim Horton's coffee, with one milk and one Splenda. And a Vanilla Dip donut. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=tim+hortons+vanilla+dip+donut&hl=en&sa=X&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&ei=Yl0QUYvEEIXO2QWCmoH4AQ&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=611#imgrc=vCl5hyUsLzLOsM%3A%3BfRbceLQGy2DfCM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.restaurantmagazine.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F11%252FTim-Hortons-Cafe-Bake-Shop-Celebrates-Voters-and-Veterans-with-Special-Promotions.gif%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.restaurantmagazine.com%252Ftag%252Ftim-hortons%252F%3B500%3B300​
 



Attached Files:







vanilla dip.gif
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## txbiscuit

Why is donut shop coffee always so good? I don't get my coffee sweetened (and I don't even always get a donut!) so I don't think sweetness has anything to do with it. I think it must absorb the flavors of the donut grease or something. I like my coffee with 2% milk and a dash of cinnamon. 

If I'm feeling frisky, I'll get a tall, no-water chai latte from Starbucks. I think regular coffee is my favorite, though.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm not big on any of that. My staple drink is probably an Arizona Green tea with honey...lots of ice!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I'm not big on any of that. My staple drink is probably an Arizona Green tea with honey...lots of ice!

I love anything with honey in it - we got some great local honey at the food and wine show a few weeks ago. It's amazing. 

Seeing as how it's still sub-zero temps here, I will save that one for the summer :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

OH is not one for hot drinks. He always gets the iced green tea or herbal tea. It kind of bums me out sometimes, but I have plenty of friends willing to drink coffee with me. 

I just read an article about herbal teas in pregnancy - I'm beginning to think that anything besides folic acid is considered "potentially harmful during pregnancy" by someone.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> OH is not one for hot drinks. He always gets the iced green tea or herbal tea. It kind of bums me out sometimes, but I have plenty of friends willing to drink coffee with me.
> 
> I just read an article about herbal teas in pregnancy - I'm beginning to think that anything besides folic acid is considered "potentially harmful during pregnancy" by someone.

My girlfriends swore by red raspberry leaf tea, but I think they used it to bring on labour towards the ends of their pregnancies. Also something about milk.. I dunno. 

The only reason I'm okay with the Vitex is because it was legitimately studied and found to have zero negative side effects. But yeah you're right, for every person that tells you something is helpful, two other people will have a horror story about it.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah. I am sure I will be the most psychotic, overly-cautious pregnant lady ever (I'm Googling this stuff now, after all). I think I just got annoyed with the "sleepytime tea is untested and could harm your baby" tone of the article/comments. I don't think I'll be eating deli meat or tuna, but I'm not going to beat myself up over a cup of coffee here or there either.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Yeah. I am sure I will be the most psychotic, overly-cautious pregnant lady ever (I'm Googling this stuff now, after all). I think I just got annoyed with the "sleepytime tea is untested and could harm your baby" tone of the article/comments. I don't think I'll be eating deli meat or tuna, but I'm not going to beat myself up over a cup of coffee here or there either.

You can pry my deli meat out of my cold, dead hands - it's the only way I get protein at lunch. :haha: Also I fully plan on dyeing my hair at regular intervals, drinking coffee (in moderation, okay maybe decaf sometimes) and eating sushi (the kind I like isn't the tuna kind). Take away my sushi, hair dye and coffee and you get angry, angry thayet. :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh goodness yes. Hair dye. One of the concerns of the "over-30-and-pregnant" crowd. I am OK with that too - it's not like I plan to slather it on my pregnant belly. I just wanna cover the grey.


----------



## thayet

:rofl:

Alright.. after consuming an indecent amount of dark chocolate.. I'm off to sleep. Till tomorrow! :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Alright.. after consuming an indecent amount of dark chocolate.. I'm off to sleep. Till tomorrow! :sleep:

Good night lady :sleep:

I'm sitting here bored, waiting for OH to get home...another 3 hours to go:coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

I will keep you company Lilly! OH is working, so I'm watching TV and eating leftovers. I can barely handle the excitement. 

I went to Walgreens and got some generic plain Robitussen. I don't know if it'll help, but I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## LillyTame

Whatcha watching? I'm watching The Monster Inside Me on the health channel.

You did get the one that says "expectorant"? If it doesn't say that then it will dry ya up.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Whatcha watching? I'm watching The Monster Inside Me on the health channel.
> 
> You did get the one that says "expectorant"? If it doesn't say that then it will dry ya up.

I'm watching an episode of Bunheads from a few weeks ago that I have on the DVR. :blush: 

I did get the plain kind! It was hard to find, but I found a box of guaifenesin in pill form.


----------



## Snackimals

ok. So, what do you guys do with the Robitussen? Or Mucinex... dare I ask. I've heard enough about it, with no details. Is this some Vag-Cocktail I should be smothering mine with?


----------



## LillyTame

Just took another OPK...neg....I can't believe I'm down to 13! I bought 40-50 (don't remember exactly) but I NEVER thought I would use them all! I thought I was being pessimistic but the optimistic side of me was thinking oh I'll just send the unused tests to someone else who needs em....pssssshhh...more like I'm going to have to order more! How depressing :nope: And then, of course, to make myself more depressed I just ran across an article that said "average" ov happens between 13-19 CD with 13-15 being the most successful.....:cry:

Please reassure me that in two days I'm gonna have my OV and feel better!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> ok. So, what do you guys do with the Robitussen? Or Mucinex... dare I ask. I've heard enough about it, with no details. Is this some Vag-Cocktail I should be smothering mine with?

BLAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :rofl::rofl::rofl: YOU are too much! You just take it orally lmao


----------



## Snackimals

Oh, and I am late...
I like chocolate cake-donuts, but my favorite is a organic wheat chocolate donut some place near by makes. They are SO awesome!! The wheat makes them more satisfying and good-er. You know?
Coffee? Disclaimer: I worked at Starbucks for 5 years. I am a coffee snob. We have an espresso machine at home, with a steam wand, and we grind our coffee right before making it... I try different stuff all the time, when I'm playing it safe its just a plain soy latte (cant do milk).


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Just took another OPK...neg....I can't believe I'm down to 13! I bought 40-50 (don't remember exactly) but I NEVER thought I would use them all! I thought I was being pessimistic but the optimistic side of me was thinking oh I'll just send the unused tests to someone else who needs em....pssssshhh...more like I'm going to have to order more! How depressing :nope: And then, of course, to make myself more depressed I just ran across an article that said "average" ov happens between 13-19 CD with 13-15 being the most successful.....:cry:
> 
> Please reassure me that in two days I'm gonna have my OV and feel better!

You are totally going to have your positive OPK soon. I'm betting tomorrow or Wednesday. Also, I've seen plenty of threads where women OVed on like, CD42 and still got pregnant, so that article can suck it. 



Snackimals said:


> ok. So, what do you guys do with the Robitussen? Or Mucinex... dare I ask. I've heard enough about it, with no details. Is this some Vag-Cocktail I should be smothering mine with?

:rofl:

You take it the normal way. It supposedly thins up your cervical mucus so the sperm can swim through it better. My sister used it when she got pregnant with my nephew, so I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Oh, and I am late...

OK, you can't start any response with this! My eyes got big and I started going over your dates in my head, until I read the rest lol. You need a nifty chart like we have so it's easier for us to keep up with your dates! You don't have to temp...you could just add stuff like neg/pos opks, CM, etc.


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Just took another OPK...neg....I can't believe I'm down to 13! I bought 40-50 (don't remember exactly) but I NEVER thought I would use them all! I thought I was being pessimistic but the optimistic side of me was thinking oh I'll just send the unused tests to someone else who needs em....pssssshhh...more like I'm going to have to order more! How depressing :nope: And then, of course, to make myself more depressed I just ran across an article that said "average" ov happens between 13-19 CD with 13-15 being the most successful.....:cry:
> 
> Please reassure me that in two days I'm gonna have my OV and feel better!

Oh. Don't sweat it. You told us you were just coming of some heavy birth control method... I'm sure this is all happening as you regulate. Lets focus on what we do know, and CAN fix.. and the patience to get us there :flower: I got your back!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am late...
> 
> OK, you can't start any response with this! My eyes got big and I started going over your dates in my head, until I read the rest lol. You need a nifty chart like we have so it's easier for us to keep up with your dates! You don't have to temp...you could just add stuff like neg/pos opks, CM, etc.Click to expand...

BHAHAHAHA, I was like, "What? Did I go into a coma for a few days? Pee on a stick, girl!" Then I read the rest of your response. 



Snackimals said:


> Oh, and I am late...
> I like chocolate cake-donuts, but my favorite is a organic wheat chocolate donut some place near by makes. They are SO awesome!! The wheat makes them more satisfying and good-er. You know?
> Coffee? Disclaimer: I worked at Starbucks for 5 years. I am a coffee snob. We have an espresso machine at home, with a steam wand, and we grind our coffee right before making it... I try different stuff all the time, when I'm playing it safe its just a plain soy latte (cant do milk).

I've always sort of wanted to work at Starbucks. I sort of hate customer service, though.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> You are totally going to have your positive OPK soon. I'm betting tomorrow or Wednesday. Also, I've seen plenty of threads where women OVed on like, CD42 and still got pregnant, so that article can suck it.

Thank you hun, they CAN suck it! But of course now I'm going to google successful BFPs with later OV dates lol


----------



## Snackimals

in my defense, you guys do so many random things, YOU CANNOT blame me for wondering what exactly you do with cough syrup. Ironically, my asthma has been acting up, so I've been taking cough syrup for 5 days or so, at night. Weird. I of course use the one that doesn't dry u out, because well... I don't want to DIE of asthma in my sleep. Hahaha. 

Also, I DO have a calendar, but no chart, on Fertility Friend... but I have no idea how to stick it on here....

*lastly: i will cancel the term "I am late.." from any future post


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I've always sort of wanted to work at Starbucks. I sort of hate customer service, though.

I don't _sort of_, I totally DO hate customer service :haha: So I especially know I couldn't work with other people's food. Hell I don't know how I get away with being a nurse, people annoy the hell out of me lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> in my defense, you guys do so many random things, YOU CANNOT blame me for wondering what exactly you do with cough syrup. Ironically, my asthma has been acting up, so I've been taking cough syrup for 5 days or so, at night. Weird. I of course use the one that doesn't dry u out, because well... I don't want to DIE of asthma in my sleep. Hahaha.
> 
> Also, I DO have a calendar, but no chart, on Fertility Friend... but I have no idea how to stick it on here....
> 
> *lastly: i will cancel the term "I am late.." from any future post

I think you can get the code from the "sharing" tab at the top of the page on FF. If not, I can try to find your chart and make a siggy for you.


----------



## Snackimals

Let me check that out.... brb

*oooh. fancy! i used acronym!


----------



## Snackimals

Oh. And I worked at various locations with el Starbucks, and they were all so different. I loved working at the first one, kinda random one in a shopping center getting near the main bay area (Monterey Bay).. GREAT tips & great customers! 

The high-end mall location, Oh MY GOD!!! KILL ME! Ladies with Louis Vuitton bags trying to cheat me out of paying, no tips, awful hours... 

I like customer service actually. Too bad it doesn't pay.


----------



## LillyTame

ok, I feel better after my google search of late OV. I still want that sucker to pop out within the next two days though lol just because I'm too impatient.:blush:


----------



## Snackimals

ok. i failed at everything i intended to do on FertilityFriend... plus, I guess I have to pay for it soon..? I mean, considering that I am only using the calendar, and if I was taking temps; I can chart & graph data pretty good all on my own.... I dont think I'll be paying. 

I just need the little tag that says DPO or CD on my signature. If only I wasnt an idiot at cyber stuff. Wah. Bite me.


----------



## LillyTame

The chart and the ticker are free...you are probably getting the free preview of all the extra "analyzers" and such right now, but you don't need those! So don't worry about paying. I don't know how the calendar differs from the chart though, maybe one of the other girls will know. :shrug:


----------



## txbiscuit

I have seen other ladies with just the DPO ticker signatures. I'm not sure where they got them.

I will take a look around tomorrow and see if I can help you out.


----------



## Snackimals

i'll look around tomorrow. im going to go warm up some Super Bowl leftovers for my better half, he just walked in from a run. 

catch you guys tomorrow!


----------



## LillyTame

...2 to go! It's just you and me tx. How are you hanging in there?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm hanging in. I don't really want to go to bed, because it'll just mean I'm that much closer to going back to work. :dohh:

My nose is actually a little less stuffy from the guaifenesin. Who knew?


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I'm hanging in. I don't really want to go to bed, because it'll just mean I'm that much closer to going back to work. :dohh:
> 
> My nose is actually a little less stuffy from the guaifenesin. Who knew?

That's how I felt yesterday! And today my mood was just so crudy even thinking about work, I decided I would get into less trouble if I didn't go lol.

You inspired me to take my mucinex in case OV is right around the corner, so maybe it will come in handy later when OH gets home.


----------



## txbiscuit

Woo! I hope so! 
:sex:

I've been reading that even if you can't feel EWCM, sometimes you have it farther up in your cervix. So I don't think it could hurt.


----------



## LillyTame

Right! I try to remind myself of that when I'm checking.


----------



## txbiscuit

It's all very nerve-racking, isn't it? Reading about TTC has almost become a hobby lately. I found myself getting excited about the process again today (I walked past a baby clothing store), but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much this month. I was a lot more disappointed last month than I expected to be. 

I walked by the OPKs earlier when I went to Walgreens. The ones I bought from Amazon for like $12 were being sold for $48! Highway robbery!


----------



## LillyTame

Now I'm googling EWCM! lmao

Sitting here with two cups of fluids....cup one grapefruit juice, cup two water. (need fluids to help with CM):thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

I really want to buy something baby related, kind of like a good luck charm...like telling the universe this is MEANT to be and NOW. But OH feels the opposite. BUT I get to but something :happydance: because my friend found out she is having a boy and is going to register at target. Her shower isn't until May though, so I have awhile before I get to baby shop for her lol...yes I'm going to blame it all on her pregnancy lol


----------



## txbiscuit

Instead of giving you the giggles, I gave you the Googles.

I may or may not be cracking up over here at my own cheesy joke.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Instead of giving you the giggles, I gave you the Googles.
> 
> I may or may not be cracking up over here at my own cheesy joke.

:haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

I am torn between really wanting to buy stuff and not wanting to jinx myself. Then I think, "I should be more positive and tell the Universe what I want!" I end up not buying anything.

Actually... I did buy a maternity dress because it was on sale for $6 and it was a warm weather dress (which would be about 9-10 months out of the year here).


----------



## LillyTame

Yuck...just finished off the last of the grapefruit juice. Can't believe I drank that whole bottle! I didn't see any results so I was actually planning on just pouring the rest out, but hey I don't think it could hurt to drink the last of it!:thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Yuck...just finished off the last of the grapefruit juice. Can't believe I drank that whole bottle! I didn't see any results so I was actually planning on just pouring the rest out, but hey I don't think it could hurt to drink the last of it!:thumbup:

If nothing else, it probably hydrated you. It's too bad it didn't seem to help with EWCM, but at least now you know you won't have to drink it again. :thumbup:

Do you think you will try evening primrose oil if you don't get a BFP this month?


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! I've been seeing that and was thinking about it.

Yes, I don't know if it was one of you, my OH or if I read it somewhere else, but if nothing else then the grapefruit juice probably adds to being hydrated.

That's why I'm going to try to get at least this cup of water down too before OH gets home. I've had other stuff today of course, but I wasn't really concentrating on just hydrating, which I'm starting to think is going to be my focus for the next few days.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Yes! I've been seeing that and was thinking about it.
> 
> Yes, I don't know if it was one of you, my OH or if I read it somewhere else, but if nothing else then the grapefruit juice probably adds to being hydrated.
> 
> That's why I'm going to try to get at least this cup of water down too before OH gets home. I've had other stuff today of course, but I wasn't really concentrating on just hydrating, which I'm starting to think is going to be my focus for the next few days.



This is sort of how I picture you right now.


----------



## LillyTame

Just found this....EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen.

That's useful....I have noticed this, I just thought it was semen. But maybe it's semen mixed with EWCM. Will have to pay closer attention next time :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

That is a good tip! 

Sometimes I get a little sad about all the data about my body I just *ignored* before TTC.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> This is sort of how I picture you right now.

:rofl:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> That is a good tip!
> 
> Sometimes I get a little sad about all the data about my body I just *ignored* before TTC.

I know right! So many things you would never think to look for. Hopefully, one day I will have a daughter to share this with :blush:


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, I hope so. It's amazing how much we're all going through before even getting pregnant. Our kids will probably assume we got pregnant from one night of not-completely-protected sex (like they teach you in health class).

Edit: or that we got pregnant from immaculate conception, which is how I assume my parents got pregnant with me.


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, ran across this, thought I'd share in case anyone runs into this. I haven't had it but I've seen other women in the forum wonder about it.

"Have you noticed light spotting during the middle of your cycle? Sometimes women assume this spotting is just leftover blood from menstruation, but if it occurs around the time you might be ovulating, theres a good chance that it is ovulation spotting. Spotting sometimes occurs when the egg bursts through the follicle during ovulation. It can also happen just before or after ovulation as a result of hormonal changes. If you see this type of spotting it is considered to be a sign of high fertility."


----------



## txbiscuit

That's interesting. I've never had mid-cycle spotting. I sort of wish I'd get more signs of ovulation - I don't even get O pain on any regular basis.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm going to head to bed I guess. Have a good night Lilly! Good luck with the BD!

:sex:


----------



## LillyTame

Goodnight hun! Thanks for keeping me company :hugs: OH just called, he is on his way home and I have a belly full of liquid! lol But it's not like I'm going to jump him as soon as he walks in the door lol.

Talk to you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Snackimals

Good Morning TTC Señoritas!!!
Late start? Where's everyone? I am never the first one here...


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning! I woke up today with a massive migraine, so I took some medicine and went in a little late. I'm just starting to feel human again. How are you today?


----------



## Snackimals

I'm good.

Sorry to hear you're not feeling so hot. I get headaches, but not migraines. So, I can only try to imagine.


----------



## Snackimals

Confession: I could hardly sleep last night, imagining whats going on down there... wondering if this could be it, and realizing that this month I will probably take it hard if I get AF.

Confession 2: I also stayed up 'day-dreaming' (at night?) about how my nursery will look! I am so excited!! Today I found the crib! -I absolutely blame you guys all for leaving me unattended this a.m.


----------



## txbiscuit

I will survive my migraine. I think I got one last month a couple days before ovulation, so at least it's a good sign. 

I hope you get your BFP this month! I have tried not to allow myself to look too much at baby stuff. I know I probably will again during the 2ww - it's fun to imagine a little baby in there. How many days until you test?


----------



## LillyTame

Feeling kinda blah today. Head hurts off and on, tummy is kinda icky...yes icky...that's the only way I can explain it...just not right, I guess.

Confession: I feel like giving up on this month. :cry: By no means is that written in stone, as you all know most of us flip flop on a daily basis lol. But today it's a "this isn't my month" feeling. We didn't BD last night either. OH was tired and I wasn't in the mood nor did I feel like there was any point. I told OH I was sad...he said it's ok, it will happen when it's time...we can't make the egg go *pop* lol then he started shaking his fist at my uterus lol..he is such a goof ball. :hugs:

I don't even feel like trying for March...I don't wanna temp any more or check OPKs, or anything! :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Confession 2: I also stayed up 'day-dreaming' (at night?) about how my nursery will look! I am so excited!! Today I found the crib! -I absolutely blame you guys all for leaving me unattended this a.m.

oooh...nursery decorating...how cute! I wanna see pics of this crib!



txbiscuit said:


> I will survive my migraine. I think I got one last month a couple days before ovulation, so at least it's a good sign.

I get migraines too...no fun! Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Feeling kinda blah today. Head hurts off and on, tummy is kinda icky...yes icky...that's the only way I can explain it...just not right, I guess.
> 
> Confession: I feel like giving up on this month. :cry: By no means is that written in stone, as you all know most of us flip flop on a daily basis lol. But today it's a "this isn't my month" feeling. We didn't BD last night either. OH was tired and I wasn't in the mood nor did I feel like there was any point. I told OH I was sad...he said it's ok, it will happen when it's time...we can't make the egg go *pop* lol then he started shaking his fist at my uterus lol..he is such a goof ball. :hugs:
> 
> I don't even feel like trying for March...I don't wanna temp any more or check OPKs, or anything! :nope:

Aw Lilly. :hugs: I wish I could give you a hug in person (and not just because I wish I were in Hawaii). I don't think you should force yourself to BD if you're not in the mood. It takes the fun right out of it. One missed night won't mean this isn't your month. You could try tonight, or not, or take a week off, or a month off. In the end, it might just be that you're holding your new baby at Christmas instead of Thanksgiving. If you need to take a little time off to not worry about all this, do it. Try not to let one or two bad nights get you down (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## Snackimals

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Sophistication-black-crib-b.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow, that crib is gorgeous! 

Confession: I looked at cribs last month. Our furniture is mostly reclaimed wood (which is not safe for babies), so I was trying to find something that won't look too out of place with the sort of rustic/modern thing we have going on with the rest of our house. I'm really trying not to get on Google yet this month.


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Feeling kinda blah today. Head hurts off and on, tummy is kinda icky...yes icky...that's the only way I can explain it...just not right, I guess.
> 
> Confession: I feel like giving up on this month. :cry: By no means is that written in stone, as you all know most of us flip flop on a daily basis lol. But today it's a "this isn't my month" feeling. We didn't BD last night either. OH was tired and I wasn't in the mood nor did I feel like there was any point. I told OH I was sad...he said it's ok, it will happen when it's time...we can't make the egg go *pop* lol then he started shaking his fist at my uterus lol..he is such a goof ball. :hugs:
> 
> I don't even feel like trying for March...I don't wanna temp any more or check OPKs, or anything! :nope:

I agree with Tx! Just chill out a little bit. Maybe you do just need some days to recharge your 'will' :flower:
An uncle once told me, regards life in general; Keep moving forward, full force. And if you ever self-doubt and pause, and sit for a while, that its only to recharge and catapult further.

You do your thing, whatever it is, and get your head back in 'the game'... We need you!


----------



## Snackimals

I have this thing where, one: I HATE pastels, and two, I love white! Especially in contrast to black. And third, I will refuse to know the gender of my child till its born, so... this type look is the safest, and most close to my style!


----------



## LillyTame

Super cute crib! 

Thank you ladies :hugs: But it's not because of the missed BD that I'm down...it's the late or lack of OV. And that's why we didn't BD. The last 4 months have been so regular....OV pain, pos OPK. I think I am letting FF get into my head. Like I said before...I had been getting OV pain and my pos OPK between the 4-9th of each month and THAT'S when I should expect it, not on CD 17 just because FF said so:growlmad:. UUUUUGH! Woooosaaaaah....I just need to mellow the hell out and see what happens over this week.:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I have this thing where, one: I HATE pastels, and two, I love white! Especially in contrast to black. And third, I will refuse to know the gender of my child till its born, so... this type look is the safest, and most close to my style!

I'm thinking I want to go team yellow too! I just don't know if I will have the willpower lmao


----------



## txbiscuit

We are here for you Lilly. Fertility Friend is great software, but no software is perfect (which is good, I guess, or I wouldn't have a job). You know your body. If you think you're not going to ovulate yet, you're probably not. Trust yourself. :)

I am not into pastels, and will probably do a gender-neutral nursery, but there's no way I can wait to find out the gender. I'm too impatient! I will be dangling beads over my belly and consulting Chinese calendars and examining my bump from all different angles until my 20-week sonogram. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I will be dangling beads over my belly and consulting Chinese calendars and examining my bump from all different angles until my 20-week sonogram. :haha:

Oh yea, I'm definitely doing all this, but I'm going to try NOT to get an official answer lol


----------



## Snackimals

I figure, I have absolutely no preference... or basis for a preference, since I dont have any kids. And, most importantly, I will do anything to not get gaudy gifts at a possible baby-shower or from family members in general. I would just hate a bunch of pink or blue stuff... of things with flowers, or sporting gear. Ugh. HATE that.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> I figure, I have absolutely no preference... or basis for a preference, since I dont have any kids. And, most importantly, I will do anything to not get gaudy gifts at a possible baby-shower or from family members in general. I would just hate a bunch of pink or blue stuff... of things with flowers, or sporting gear. Ugh. HATE that.

Ooh, yeah. That is a good point. I don't like pink or blue stuff, or stuff with sports logos, either. Then again, I have complete faith in my family and friends' ability to find tacky gender-neutral stuff for the baby. :winkwink:

Mostly, I'm just hoping for lots of hand-me-downs from my sister.

In non-TTC/baby news, I think OH and I are going to plan a road trip to the Grand Canyon in a couple of months. I want to stop at all the cheesy tourist stuff (like "World's third largest truck stop jerky display!") We just have to take the time off work.


----------



## Snackimals

ok, so, first, Miss Tx... you are very pretty. Shame on you!

Good idea, road trip! I've been thinking about doing some more stuff like that, since it may be our last year (or less, really) of doing stuff just us two =) My mans bday is in April, I'm thinking a drive to Malibu... There's a PowWow down there he LOVES in April. We can camp on the beach! And the $$ we save camping, we will need to eat in Malibu- good God. 

We should def consider an 'across state lines' road trip however.

*by 'shame on you', I really meant: high-five!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> I figure, I have absolutely no preference... or basis for a preference, since I dont have any kids. And, most importantly, I will do anything to not get gaudy gifts at a possible baby-shower or from family members in general. I would just hate a bunch of pink or blue stuff... of things with flowers, or sporting gear. Ugh. HATE that.
> 
> Ooh, yeah. That is a good point. I don't like pink or blue stuff, or stuff with sports logos, either. Then again, I have complete faith in my family and friends' ability to find tacky gender-neutral stuff for the baby. :winkwink:
> 
> Mostly, I'm just hoping for lots of hand-me-downs from my sister.
> 
> In non-TTC/baby news, I think OH and I are going to plan a road trip to the Grand Canyon in a couple of months. I want to stop at all the cheesy tourist stuff (like "World's third largest truck stop jerky display!") We just have to take the time off work.Click to expand...


I also think people will find tacky gender-neutral things as well lol.

OH and I are going to Oregon and Cali in March :happydance: I can't wait...our first major trip together. We had initially planned on driving down but it's an extra $400 to drop the car off in another state! So we just bought plane tickets from PDX to LAX just yesterday. I was soooo looking forward to that drive together and site-seeing. Oh well, another time hopefully.

One of my co-workers got married on 12/12/12 to a guy she meant on facebook...he was from Spain, they only speant 1 month together over the last year! Anyway, they married in Vegas...drove to Florida where her family is and then drove back to vegas! Now THAT is a lot of driving!


----------



## Snackimals

testing testing... testing signature


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw, thanks Snackimals. :blush: 

California is such a great state for road trips, even if you don't leave the state. There's so much to do and see!

It's too bad you won't get to do the drive down from Oregon, Lilly, but $400! Ouch! Vegas to Florida and back to Vegas is a ton of driving. I like road trips, but I'm not sure I like them *that* much.

Edit: woo! Snackimals has a signature! Let the stalking begin!


----------



## Snackimals

Where the heck is Thayet??? I's starting to worry... since she was NOT a happy camper yesterday.

Hope shes not up to no good somewhere.


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: Woohoo Snack has a siggy! And it's super cute!

Yea, that's $400 on top of the usual daily fee of having the car for 14 days plus insurance! Just too much for us right now.


----------



## Snackimals

2ww....
 



Attached Files:







eggs.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> 2ww....

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## thayet

Here I am! Not dead! Not causing trouble either.. just working. Got stuck on site alllll day today.. my feet are killing me. :growlmad: I got home, inhaled a pop-tart (so much for eat clean) and am now cooking dinner and entertaining my crazy-ass dog. 

I read through the six pages of chatter.. lol.. you guys are hilarious :)

@Snackimals: nice signature! Like the pie ticker, fantastic. 

@txbiscuit: Grand Canyon is ultra cool. See if you can do some of the tours that take you down into it on a donkey :D

@Lilly: sorry you're having a down day or three.. I ALSO felt like giving up this month today! For no reason! Damn hormones! :hugs: Any OPK news yet?

AFM.. I like pastels and cheesy pink and blue stuff and sports team baby gear. Does that make me awful? :(


----------



## thayet

ALSO: 

funny!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Here I am! Not dead! Not causing trouble either.. just working. Got stuck on site alllll day today.. my feet are killing me. :growlmad: I got home, inhaled a pop-tart (so much for eat clean) and am now cooking dinner and entertaining my crazy-ass dog.
> 
> I read through the six pages of chatter.. lol.. you guys are hilarious :)
> 
> @Snackimals: nice signature! Like the pie ticker, fantastic.
> 
> @txbiscuit: Grand Canyon is ultra cool. See if you can do some of the tours that take you down into it on a donkey :D
> 
> @Lilly: sorry you're having a down day or three.. I ALSO felt like giving up this month today! For no reason! Damn hormones! :hugs: Any OPK news yet?
> 
> AFM.. I like pastels and cheesy pink and blue stuff and sports team baby gear. Does that make me awful? :(

Nooooooooooooooooooo! We were suppose to be twins, in our likes! Pastels!!!!? Ahhh!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo! We were suppose to be twins, in our likes! Pastels!!!!? Ahhh!

Well.. perhaps I should clarify. I like them on BABIES. Does that help? Can we still be BFFs? :cry:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooo! We were suppose to be twins, in our likes! Pastels!!!!? Ahhh!
> 
> Well.. perhaps I should clarify. I like them on BABIES. Does that help? Can we still be BFFs? :cry:Click to expand...

I guess. I can forgive and sorta forget, its a virtue of mine. 

I do like some things I see in blue and pink (for babies), and of course there's sports and teams I like... but I definitely want stuff like that to be chosen by ME. As far as decor, pastels are a negative; for babies or adults. 

I agree that family and friends will find a way to gift hideous gender-neutral gifts regardless :dohh:


----------



## thayet

I used to *hate* pastels.. but unfortunately, I look good in them, so I tend to buy them on occasion. At least tops. Not pastel pants. Jeez. :nope:

Sorry guys, work kicked my ass six ways from Sunday today and I am super, DUPER sleepy. I might need a nap before I can contribute anything of substance to our jolly little thread. Except this: Pop-Tarts are delicious. mmm.


----------



## LillyTame

Snack I don't know if I can keep looking at that ticker...I'm starting to want pie! lol



thayet said:


> @Lilly: sorry you're having a down day or three.. I ALSO felt like giving up this month today! For no reason! Damn hormones! :hugs: Any OPK news yet?

Went home for lunch and took an OPK...Neg. :dohh: 

You know you're TTC when you stare at a neg OPK for 5 mins hoping it will magically get darker...then you leave it in the bathroom but come back every 5-10min so see if there was any change :dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Go take a nap thayet, we wont hold it against you lol


----------



## Snackimals

updates:
shoot me. ugh! horrible cramps, again!! i looked at my calendar from last month... and i am cramping exactly 'on time'... I should be AF-ing by next Tuesday! 

i really wonder if the cramping is irrelevant to me possibly getting pregnant, or if the cramps just straight mean GAME OVER :cry:
the only huge difference, no pun intended, is that this month my boobs are not HUGE and totally killing me. in my notes from last month, i could barely wear a bra these days. today, (boob check), my boobs are fine.

ohhh bother...


----------



## Snackimals

note: my research from last month noted that some women get cramps a week prior to a period because they are ultra sensitive to their uterus wall lining getting thicker and stretching the uterus in general.

the plus, i suppose, is that i am right on track and fertile. however, some ladies say their sharp pains meant cysts! wtf???!!! im fertile or my uterus is covered in a wall paper of cysts.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> note: my research from last month noted that some women get cramps a week prior to a period because they are ultra sensitive to their uterus wall lining getting thicker and stretching the uterus in general.
> 
> the plus, i suppose, is that i am right on track and fertile. however, some ladies say their sharp pains meant cysts! wtf???!!! im fertile or my uterus is covered in a wall paper of cysts.

I get cramps super early too. I think we're just sensitive, not covered in cyst wallpaper (that's a mental image I'd rather not think too much about!).


----------



## thayet

Eww, cystpaper! Nasty. 

@Snackimals: You are likely fine. Cysts (and fibroids) often hurt like a son of a BITCH, so if you had 'em, you'd probably know by now. Plus they won't even go looking for those sorts of things until you've been trying at least 6 months with no dice. 

I think the excessive cramping is the price we pay for the hormone-based birth control withdrawl. I mean, I hadn't had menstrual cramps for 15 YEARS, so I was bound to suffer for a month or two after I went cold turkey, right? I did find that the Vitex made month 2 much less awful than month 1, though. 

I had a 1.5 hr nap and feel much better. :)


----------



## Snackimals

I dunno Thayet... My cramps are really bad. I'm officially going to research my medical coverage, THEN contact my doc. I need to say "you are going to do this" because it's in my contract  
I'm gunna let this cycle play out, then I'll get on this.


----------



## Snackimals

Also, Pop Tarts are delicious. And, I think I would like pastel pants actually. 

How's it going Lilly?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> How's it going Lilly?

Me>>>>:wacko::wacko::wacko: That is all.:coffee:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> How's it going Lilly?
> 
> Me>>>>:wacko::wacko::wacko: That is all.:coffee:Click to expand...

Awww I'm so sorry.. I wish I could glare at your ovaries until they behave properly! :growlmad: <--- glaring

It's so frustrating when your body doesn't do what you want it to. :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning ladies! How is everyone doing? :coffee:

I am in a great mood today. I'm ashamed to admit that it's mostly because I tried on a pair of pants, fully expecting them to be too tight as usual, and they fit perfectly. I am shallower than I like to admit, apparently. I also accidentally slept through my alarm and got an extra hour of sleep, which doesn't hurt. I feel like a new woman.

Lilly, I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies :coffee: I'm ok. I guess just coming to terms with not being able to do anything but wait.

Glad you are feeling upbeat today tx! Nothing wrong with that!:thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

The waiting is the worst part. Well, either that, or the lack of any real ability to control the process. I guess if I knew I was in control, and that things I was doing would for sure affect the results in a (big fat) positive way, I'd be more OK with the waiting part of things. At least we have each other!

I am still in a good mood, but sort of antsy. I wish I were independently wealthy (or at least not stuck behind a desk).


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I am still in a good mood, but sort of antsy. I wish I were independently wealthy (or at least not stuck behind a desk).

Oh man! I think this at least twice a day lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Oh man! I think this at least twice a day lol.

I just rode the elevator with a coworker who was crying because she is having a terrible day. I wanted to hug her and tell her "You're not alone!" but I don't know her well enough. 

Sometimes I wonder how many people actually *like* their job. According to common wisdom, I'd get bored really quickly if I won the lottery, but honestly, I'm not so sure.


----------



## txbiscuit

Anyhoo. Enough of me being Debbie Downer. I am ready to get a positive OPK so that I can pretend there's a little zygote in my uterus.


----------



## LillyTame

Yea, I've daydreamed about winning the lotto...taking some time off of course, but probably eventually start working parttime or per diem or starting my own business so I make my own hours. :thumbup: ahhh....we can dream lol


----------



## txbiscuit

It's quiet in here today. I guess thayet and Snackimals must be working. Boo!


----------



## thayet

Yep working, but ready to STOP working.. what a day. Again. 

Also amazing: I am at my highest weight since probably EVER, which is annoying and means I have to start exercising again, which I HATE. So that has put me in a really, really poor mood. Especially since I've been eating better lately (or so I thought). Grrrr!

DH is home early (he flexes out early once a week.. when he can) so we might go to the dog park or something. Anything rather than think about how fat I've gotten since the wedding.. nine short months ago. :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Yep working, but ready to STOP working.. what a day. Again.
> 
> Also amazing: I am at my highest weight since probably EVER, which is annoying and means I have to start exercising again, which I HATE. So that has put me in a really, really poor mood. Especially since I've been eating better lately (or so I thought). Grrrr!
> 
> DH is home early (he flexes out early once a week.. when he can) so we might go to the dog park or something. Anything rather than think about how fat I've gotten since the wedding.. nine short months ago. :growlmad:

Ugh. It stinks how much weight can influence our moods. I've been eating pretty crappily lately (so much for eating clean this month), so I was pleasantly surprised to fit into my skinny pants this morning. I wish what we ate would show up on the scale immediately - I'd probably eat a lot more vegetables and a lot fewer peanut butter candies. 

Do you hate all exercise, or is there anything you like? I am a superdork who loves exercising and gets depressed if I don't do it, but it took me a while to find activities that don't make me want to die the whole time I'm doing them.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Do you hate all exercise, or is there anything you like? I am a superdork who loves exercising and gets depressed if I don't do it, but it took me a while to find activities that don't make me want to die the whole time I'm doing them.

I used to run before I banged up my knee. I haven't really found anything else I like - I finally quit my gym membership since I never went anymore. I don't really like classes, except yoga, and all the yoga studios around here are doing hot yoga which I don't like because you get all sweaty and gross. I don't own a bike. We actually have an elliptical and a bowflex in the house, but I just don't like DOING it. 

I know, first world problems. And I'm being whiny. But I still hate it.


----------



## Snackimals

Good day!! :shower:
Ok, so Im not really in the shower. But, I am more late than usual for a Weds because I really took my time with getting ready today.

So:

Tx, luving the skinny jeans! I know what you mean, things like that can totally make your day. Its not superficial, it rewarding! Because you deserve to look and feel good after working out hard! Yeah! :happydance:

Thayet, heaviest sometimes doesnt mean much. Its about how you look in your clothes. When I do more weight lifting, I weigh a bit more- but my actual size is smaller (except for my legs, since they blow up quickly with muscle mass). Dont sweat it. 

Lilly, glad to hear you are in a better mood! Hurray!

Update: still have horrid cramps, AND nausea... I thought I was going to throw up driving to work. Also, major new for me; I have to PEE LIKE CRAZY!!! What the hell is going on down there!!! :cry:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ugh. Hot yoga is the worst! I am a big believer in air conditioning and not smelling the people working out next to me. Bleh. I have friends that love it, but it's not for me. Have you ever tried weight training? I never thought I'd like it, but it gives me the same endorphin rush I used to get from running (without being so hard on my knees). Your sister-from-another-mister Snackimals likes it too, so it might be right up your alley. :winkwink:

I feel super nauseated and gross and feel like I constantly have to pee today. Remind me that this is normal for me if I complain about this during the 2ww. :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Update: still have horrid cramps, AND nausea... I thought I was going to throw up driving to work. Also, major new for me; I have to PEE LIKE CRAZY!!! What the hell is going on down there!!! :cry:

Ahh! I think anything unusual is a good sign. And you're far enough past ovulation that your symptoms could be real symptoms, not just PMS. Woo! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I feel super nauseated and gross and feel like I constantly have to pee today. Remind me that this is normal for me if I complain about this during the 2ww. :wacko:

Dude! We have the same issues.. Im gunna scratch that from my crazy mind, and stop thinking its anything special. I know that often when you work out big muscle groups, you retain a lot of liquid as they repair themselves after a work out... maybe the pee-ing is just that. Post work out pee :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

Where are you at in your cycle Tx?


----------



## txbiscuit

In theory, I am a few days before ovulation. OPKs are still stark white, though.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> In theory, I am a few days before ovulation. OPKs are still stark white, though.

Mine were also totally white right before O day. And it was more irritating because the ones I took the 4th and 5th CD were actually faint! I was even thinking I was going to ovulate super early! Then they faded out by the 7th day... and nothing! until the 14th day. Totally white up until the night of the 13th.


----------



## LillyTame

Well glad to hear I'm not alone with those sticks being totally white some times. I have faint lines currently but I've had the ones that look almost white before. Well honestly they aren't faint...when I think of faint I think of squinters...these are obviously there...just negative. Haven't tested today yet, praying for something resembling progression.

Having a cup of coffee right now (so busy had to warm it up twice!). I don't know if caffeine (sp?) is bad right now or not. Is it just no caffeine during tww and after incase preggo? Or is it all month long? Question for all my coffee drinkers lol...I don't usually, but some days if I'm really dragging I will.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Having a cup of coffee right now (so busy had to warm it up twice!). I don't know if caffeine (sp?) is bad right now or not. Is it just no caffeine during tww and after incase preggo? Or is it all month long? Question for all my coffee drinkers lol...I don't usually, but some days if I'm really dragging I will.

I'm not giving up coffee until I absolutely, positively HAVE to. In other words, until that :bfp: is in my hot little hands, it's business as usual. Except for alcohol, and then only during the 2ww. I'm only human. :roll:


----------



## txbiscuit

I agree with thayet. Last month, I didn't drink coffee and was super unproductive during the 2ww... all for a :bfn:. So this month, I'm going to keep drinking coffee until I know I need to cut back. I *do* drink a lot less than I used to. I figured I might as well not ramp my intake back up after last month's caffeine withdrawal nightmare.


----------



## txbiscuit

Confession: Sometimes I feel like people become smug the instant they get their BFP. I'm pretty sure the problem is me/jealousy, not them. (But still. Flames. Flames on the side of my face...)

Note to self: ignore all people who had "oops" pregnancies and/or are under the age of 25. :gun:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Confession: Sometimes I feel like people become smug the instant they get their BFP. I'm pretty sure the problem is me/jealousy, not them. (But still. Flames. Flames on the side of my face...)
> 
> Note to self: ignore all people who had "oops" pregnancies and/or are under the age of 25. :gun:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJRzBpFjJS8


----------



## txbiscuit

Lol @ "you're not Mother Earth now"! Yes! Just because there is currently a baby in YOUR uterus (because you got drunk one night on Spring Break and your 22-year-old eggs are fresh and magical) does not make you an expert in MY uterus. Or uteruses (uterii?) in general. 

Goodness. Thanks for the laugh. I needed it.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Lol @ "you're not Mother Earth now"! Yes! Just because there is currently a baby in YOUR uterus (because you got drunk one night on Spring Break and your 22-year-old eggs are fresh and magical) does not make you an expert in MY uterus. Or uteruses (uterii?) in general.
> 
> Goodness. Thanks for the laugh. I needed it.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: There is just so much about this comment that I love that I don't know where to begin! My fav line is probably about the fresh and MAGICAL eggs :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Wow... I was reading about your bald legs on birth control. At first I thought you were gunna say 'hair on my head', and that was a major eye opener for me! I love my hair! I was just really shocked even imagining. Fwwwwww. What a relief.

I have minimal hair everywhere, but my head. I shave my legs maybe once a month....

Update: still crampy, still peeing, eating a lot...


----------



## thayet

Update: I feel really gross and am pissed off at the diet I have to now begin tomorrow morning. I am dreading having to :sex: in a few days.. nothing worse than that when you're feeling gross.

*sigh* sorry guys, I am not good company tonight.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Update: I feel really gross and am pissed off at the diet I have to now begin tomorrow morning. I am dreading having to :sex: in a few days.. nothing worse than that when you're feeling gross.
> 
> *sigh* sorry guys, I am not good company tonight.

It's ok. We all have crappy days. It'll get better. Also, healthy food is supposed to be great for TTC. Hugs. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Im so tired...came home and took a nap (loud neighbors woke me) but i still feel just as tired.


----------



## LillyTame

Just added today's opk to my opk collage lol and its definitely darker! When i look at all the sticks its definitely a slow progression, but its there!


----------



## txbiscuit

Woo! I got the faintest of faint lines today. It was better than the stark white tests I got before, but I think I may wait until CD12 to test next month. Less depressing!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Woo! I got the faintest of faint lines today. It was better than the stark white tests I got before, but I think I may wait until CD12 to test next month. Less depressing!

I'm thinking the same thing! I started to push everything down this cycle but was worried about not following "the plan". Following my own plan next cyce hmph


----------



## LillyTame

What do you guys thing of T&T?


----------



## txbiscuit

I have not ever watched Toddlers and Tiaras, because I sometimes find kids that age a tiny bit annoying. (By "a tiny bit" I mean "very." I have to change the station when those "bigger is better" phone commercials come on.) I'm worried my cervix would snap shut. Is it worth checking out?

P.S. @Snackinals - totally jealous of your once a month shaving. I shave my legs weekly, though, so I guess I don't have it *too* bad.


----------



## LillyTame

Eh...the show I can do without...a bunch of ditzy parents and spoiled kids. But what do you guys think about dressing the kids up with all that make up and crap?

To me, I think the idea is stupid...they are called beauty or talent pageants but they are really looking at what the parents have done to the kid or what they have bought, they are not looking at the actual kid or his/her talents. So if your kid has the best makeup, hair and dress...then they win. Eh...I don't know. It's on now...just thought I'd get some other opinions.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh yeah. The makeup and clothes are super weird. Also, I'm pretty sure OH would divorce me and sue for custody if I mentioned wanting to do that. Either that, or he'd have my brain scanned for tumors. Maybe both?

Edit: I will record and watch an episode for science. I'll wait to watch until after ovulation, though. Juuuuust in case.


----------



## LillyTame

What do you guys think? Getting darker or wishful thinking?


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Oh yeah. The makeup and clothes are super weird. Also, I'm pretty sure OH would divorce me and sue for custody if I mentioned wanting to do that. Either that, or he'd have my brain scanned for tumors. Maybe both?
> 
> Edit: I will record and watch an episode for science. I'll wait to watch until after ovulation, though. Juuuuust in case.

:rofl:


----------



## txbiscuit

You gave me the Googles. They spend _thousands_ on those outfits!?!? What? I'd rather take my kid on a trip (Europe? Hawaii? Canada? See the great-grandparents and cousin Snackimals in California?) with that kind of money. Not to mention college, braces, math tutors, etc.


----------



## txbiscuit

TOTALLY getting darker. My bet is tomorrow afternoon! Wooooo!!

:sex:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> You gave me the Googles. They spend _thousands_ on those outfits!?!? What? I'd rather take my kid on a trip (Europe? Hawaii? Canada? See the great-grandparents and cousin Snackimals in California?) with that kind of money. Not to mention college, braces, math tutors, etc.

I know! It's crazy.


----------



## Snackimals

Hey, y'all can come visit me in Cali anytime! 

So excited to hear the good news Lilly! Woot woot! Time for bone down throw down! And ur right, if you follow ur own cycle patterns u get less antsy about when 'your suppose to' ovulate.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm headed to bed. Thinking happy LH surge thoughts for you Lilly! FX!

:sex: <---- Don't forget! :winkwink:


----------



## Snackimals

Update: I did a little retail therapy and 40 min of Pilates, abs day, and I'm feeling WAY better. But, still peeing.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> So excited to hear the good news Lilly! Woot woot! Time for bone down throw down! And ur right, if you follow ur own cycle patterns u get less antsy about when 'your suppose to' ovulate.

:thumbup:



txbiscuit said:


> I'm headed to bed. Thinking happy LH surge thoughts for you Lilly! FX!
> 
> :sex: <---- Don't forget! :winkwink:

:thumbup:

I'm gonna get off too (no pun intended :haha:)...I'm going to get off the comp and make dinner for OH...he should be home in about 30min then I'm jumping those bones!!!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> What do you guys think? Getting darker or wishful thinking?

Definitely getting darker.. ps I like your tracking sheet :winkwink:


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee:
wake up everyone!!!!


----------



## Snackimals

I am feeling a LOT better today. I'm not sure what exactly did it yesterday, but it's like night and day... Just dont want to jinx it, cuz I'm feeling so much better.

Hey, maybe y'all are BD'ing...? 

I personally had a not so hot moment with my man this morning, so BD is the furthest from my mind. What is the deal with men!? Urgh. I HATE when he tries to have some scholarly debate with me on a very basic socially 'macho' level. Its either or son! We do ghetto, or we do smarts!


----------



## Snackimals

:gun: vs. :book:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey Snackimals! I'm glad you're feeling better. I have been trying to get a few minutes to log on and check in with you all morning. (Stupid work is stupid.) Still peeing a lot? When are you going to test?

thayet - are you feeling any better today?

Lilly - How are the OPKs?


----------



## Snackimals

:ignore: i will do all possible to ignore my anxiety and hold out for testing as my little ticker indicates. i want to test the day it says i should/can. last month was just awful. no repeats.

*the peeing has become a lot more normal. thank goodness.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> :ignore: i will do all possible to ignore my anxiety and hold out for testing as my little ticker indicates. i want to test the day it says i should/can. last month was just awful. no repeats.
> 
> *the peeing has become a lot more normal. thank goodness.

Me too! I am going to try to hold out for testing until AF is actually late. Early testing is a brain melter. I was telling Lilly that I think I'm even going to wait until later in the month to do OPKs - those blank white tests are just too much of a downer!


----------



## Snackimals

Agreed! That Fertility "Friend" is more like a bad influence... stressing me out about negative OPKs way too early! 

I just need to stick to my own calendar and my _real_ TTC homies!


----------



## Snackimals

Question: When you do get your BFP, are you gunna test with your man present? If not, how are you going to tell him!!?? How about your parents??? 

(Im day dreaming)


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Question: When you do get your BFP, are you gunna test with your man present? If not, how are you going to tell him!!?? How about your parents???
> 
> (Im day dreaming)

I love daydreaming about this. I will probably test with OH there. We plan to wait to tell grandparents until after the first trimester. If we get pregnant in the next two cycles, we'll probably be boring and give the grandparents "happy Mother's/Father's day grandma/grandpa" cards with a picture of the first ultrasound.

If I'd gotten pregnant last month, we would have told them on April Fool's Day. (I've always thought it would be funny to really tell people on April Fool's - no one would believe us!) 

What are you thinking?


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Definitely getting darker.. ps I like your tracking sheet :winkwink:

Thank you and yeaaaa I think those tracking sheets are pretty awesome :thumbup: Got the idea from a pretty smart lady :winkwink:



Snackimals said:


> I am feeling a LOT better today. I'm not sure what exactly did it yesterday, but it's like night and day... Just dont want to jinx it, cuz I'm feeling so much better.
> 
> Hey, maybe y'all are BD'ing...?

Glad you are feeling better :hugs: My sticks definitely got darker! I swear when they are neg you feel as though they are never gonna get dark! :dohh: We BD'd last night and tried this morning...but OH was too tired to finish the job. :dohh: But I told him we need to get with it for the next 2 days because we missed 3 days leading up already.



txbiscuit said:


> Lilly - How are the OPKs?

They are looking really good. Gonna post a pic in my journal in a sec.



Snackimals said:


> Question: When you do get your BFP, are you gunna test with your man present? If not, how are you going to tell him!!?? How about your parents???
> 
> (Im day dreaming)

It all just depends on if he is home or not. If he is home I can't see myself not exploding lol. If he is not home then maybe by the time he get's there I will have calmed down and found some cute way to tell him.


----------



## Snackimals

Im pretty sure I will be testing alone... It would be really hard to work up my husband about it, and then WE get a BFN together. I rather not, but I'm also really crazy about not disappointing anyone. And of course he'd say Im being ridiculous, but I cant help it. 

I'll probably tell you guys first! Hahahaha. :flower:

I'd probably send him some creative photo via phone, if he's not near by. I actually dont want to tell anyone else until the 1st trimester is complete... including our parents. I havent thought too much about telling them.

*Mom Day coming up is a GREAT help!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm really hoping we get our BFP this month so that we can tell the fam when we go home to visit in March and I will have a few weeks behind me. If we don't get it this month then we will be visiting when I'm due to test again so they will find out right then.


----------



## Snackimals

Some ladies get really creative and get their man a cake, or some gifty-esque item, to use as an announcement. I like that...


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Some ladies get really creative and get their man a cake, or some gifty-esque item, to use as an announcement. I like that...


I want to do something like this, just don't know if I can contain my excitement long enough lol.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Some ladies get really creative and get their man a cake, or some gifty-esque item, to use as an announcement. I like that...
> 
> 
> I want to do something like this, just don't know if I can contain my excitement long enough lol.Click to expand...

Yep. Me either. Patience is not one of my virtues.


----------



## thayet

Afternoon ladies! :)

In a somewhat better mood today yes - I have decided to cut out about 75% of the wheat-based carbs that I eat and up my vegetable intake. That, combined with zero exercise, should help with the weight gain. I also bought this stuff to make smoothies with.. it's like vegetable powder but berry flavoured.

@Lilly: glad to hear your opk's are getting darker!

@Snackimals: actually I would probably not tell DH until I had a positive blood test.. then I'd tell him. As for announcing it, my friends have done every single thing already, so I will probably just be boring and tell people. Seriously, they've done:

- the cake (coloured pink or blue etc)
- the shoes photo on facebook (mom's shoes, dad's shoes and baby shoes)
- the "baby on board" FB profile picture
- ultrasound photo on FB
- asking if I want to be called auntie this or whatever

EDIT: one friend got a baby shirt and put "see you in 9 months" on it and gave it to her DH.. the list is endless.

so I'm sort of behind the curve here.


----------



## Snackimals

:happydance:Thayet is in the building!

I think thats why I really am not even interested in announcing it to my friends... In fact, I want to see how long I can go before they even notice. I'd love to tell no one! Then suddenly, I have a belly! Thats what my mom did... she didnt even tell her in laws. Hahahaha. She just blew up over night.


----------



## LillyTame

As far as friend/FB announcing I was thinking of doing the shoe thing...but Hawaii style...3 pairs of slippahs (flip flops) in the sand next to a pail and MAYBE write the due date in the sand. They have the cutest itty bitty slippahs here *swoon*

Edit: and if we get preggers before going to visit family I want to get some kind of shirt then just wear it around the fam and see how long it takes them to notice.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :happydance:Thayet is in the building!
> 
> I think thats why I really am not even interested in announcing it to my friends... In fact, I want to see how long I can go before they even notice. I'd love to tell no one! Then suddenly, I have a belly! Thats what my mom did... she didnt even tell her in laws. Hahahaha. She just blew up over night.


I kind of feel this way too! :dohh: Not tell anyone and then just one day have a baby lmao....I just can't see myself not spilling the beans...but I think I will try to go as long as I can but only telling a select few.


----------



## thayet

Confession: I suuuuuck at keeping secrets, so keeping THIS secret would pretty much kill me. But I figure I will likely only do this whole business once, so I want to not screw it up. 

I will obvs tell my mom, because she's my mom, and she can keep her mouth shut. But other than DH, not a SOUL until at least the first trimester is done. 

Working from home, at least I can puke in the mornings or whatever in privacy! :sick:

Darn. Now I'm thinking about cutesy baby clothes.. arghh.


----------



## txbiscuit

Argh. Puking. I think that is one thing that may force me to tell people rather than trying to keep a secret (at least at work). I have whatever is the opposite of an iron stomach. 

I miss working from home full time.


----------



## LillyTame

You are soms chatty ladies! This thread has over 1000 replies and my POAS addictions thread is still in the 900's!:haha:


----------



## thayet

That is because we are clearly awesome! :shhh: don't tell the others. 

Today is cd8... time to start SMEPing! Although I doubt waiting until cd10 would matter, I'm curious to see what one cycle of "following the PLAN" results in. 

Update: that vegetable powder tastes a bit vile.. need to find a way to make it taste better in smoothies.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet, your dedication to dieting and not working out is outstanding! :bodyb:

i am AWFUL at dieting. working out is my only option. im actually great at not eating junk, i dont do fast food or fried stuff, but eating dessert and/or peanut butter & chocolate ANYTHING... and Mexican bread with my coffee, I just cant. :cry: inject it in to my veins if i cant chew...


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Argh. Puking. I think that is one thing that may force me to tell people rather than trying to keep a secret (at least at work). I have whatever is the opposite of an iron stomach.
> 
> I miss working from home full time.

ditto... my stomach is sensitive. that will very likely be an issue.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Today is cd8... time to start SMEPing! Although I doubt waiting until cd10 would matter, I'm curious to see what one cycle of "following the PLAN" results in.

Yes, that's all I wanted...to see what following "the plan" would bring me. But now that we missed the 3 days leading up till now, I can't really say I followed the plan. Oh well, hopefully there wont be a next cycle anyway lol.

No sexytime till 10pm tonight *pout* At least we did last night. My temp dropped today, so I think today WAS the day. But we will still have sexy time tonight and tomorrow just in case. Or at least try to :dohh:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> No sexytime till 10pm tonight *pout* At least we did last night. My temp dropped today, so I think today WAS the day. But we will still have sexy time tonight and tomorrow just in case. Or at least try to :dohh:

AND a positive OPK! Yayyyy! I would say that your timing is impeccable :)

Yeah I say you could probably safely skip cd8 without any negative consequences... who ovulates that early, anyway?


----------



## txbiscuit

You ladies are funny. I am committed to both laziness and delicious, bad-for-me foods, so I try to be "good" about diet and exercise and take cheat days when I need a break (or when someone brings breakfast tacos to work). 

A ripe banana will overpower the taste of almost anything in a smoothie. (That can be a good or a bad thing.) Bananas have kind of a lot of calories though, so I usually just add half of one. A tiny bit of honey and a couple of slices of lemon can also mask the flavor of vegetables/protein powder. It can be tough to mask the flavor of supplements, though. I have gotten to the point where I just throw in a couple of cups of whole vegetables instead.

YAY for positive OPKs! I've had to put on my seductive thinking cap this month to keep things interesting. I think it's probably good for the marriage in the long run, but I'm not used to this much BD.


----------



## thayet

@txbiscuit: yeah I put half a banana in there.. but it was slightly underripe. The gritty banana + gritty veggie powder = ugghh.

So I just purchased: 
- Royal Jelly (in honey base)
- ultra fibre supplement flavoured with pomegranate (interesting)
- pure concentrated black cherry juice (yum!)

Hopefully my smoothies will get better tasting shortly :)

EDIT: breakfast tacos? whaaa?


----------



## LillyTame

What blender do you use? We bought a nutribullet and it works pretty well. I usually only do a handful of spinach and peaches, strawberries and blueberries just to fix the color lol...I can't drink it if it's green! lol OH made one with banana and it was just TOO overpowering


----------



## LillyTame

Confession: I'm sure I will hate it once it happens, but right now...I can't wait for the food aversions, morning sickness, tiredness...ALL those things that point to a LO. :cry:


----------



## txbiscuit

Underripe bananas are the worst! I've heard good rumors about royal jelly (even for TTC, oddly). I may get some in honey - that sounds good. 

I am both dreading and looking forward to morning sickness. I am sure I'll hate it, but I'd also love to have it, because it would mean I was pregnant.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Underripe bananas are the worst! I've heard good rumors about royal jelly (even for TTC, oddly). I may get some in honey - that sounds good.
> 
> I am both dreading and looking forward to morning sickness. I am sure I'll hate it, but I'd also love to have it, because it would mean I was pregnant.

Yep, that's why I decided to add it to my smoothies. I bought this because they ship to Canada. 

@Lilly: I know.. it's so hard to imagine what it will be like to be pregnant! The more I try to imagine it, the more I freak myself out. :wacko: Also, that's why I went with the cherry juice.. to fix the colour lol :) I just have this Hamilton Beach mini-blender.. probably not the best but I already have it.


----------



## Snackimals

Y'all are insane! I'd hate being tummy sick. I throw up and get the runs enough, regularly enough. I don't need more.


----------



## txbiscuit

You are right Snackimals. It will get old after the first time. 

I always forget that breakfast tacos are an Austin thing. I can never move!

Edit: I don't know what that writer's obsession with Jimmy Dean is all about. I've lived here forever and I've never heard of such a thing. Local BBQ sausage, yes. Jimmy Dean, no. Oh well. :winkwink:


----------



## Snackimals

What's in those tacos you speak of??? :pizza:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> You are right Snackimals. It will get old after the first time.
> 
> I always forget that breakfast tacos are an Austin thing. I can never move!
> 
> Edit: I don't know what that writer's obsession with Jimmy Dean is all about. I've lived here forever and I've never heard of such a thing. Local BBQ sausage, yes. Jimmy Dean, no. Oh well. :winkwink:

See, I *love* chorizo sausage.. it's the Portuguese in me! I'd eat that for breakfast, hands-down. In actual fact, I might have to start eating some variation of breakfast tacos pretty soon, since I'm trying to cut back on the wheat. I still love donuts, just for the record


----------



## Snackimals

I will commit to making u breakfast tacos if u come by my 'block'!!! I make good tacos already, so this should be a breeze.

* I got Soyrizo, soy chorizo, in my fridge now =>


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I will commit to making u breakfast tacos if u come by my 'block'!!! I make good tacos already, so this should be a breeze.
> 
> * I got Soyrizo, soy chorizo, in my fridge now =>

Done. Although why soy chorizo? Is it meatless?

Ooooo Grey's Anatomy is at the point on my PVR that I can start watching.. night ladies! :)


----------



## txbiscuit

It is funny that you can kind of tell which ones of us are close to ovulating based on how talkative we are at night. :haha:

:sex:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> It is funny that you can kind of tell which ones of us are close to ovulating based on how talkative we are at night. :haha:
> 
> :sex:

LOL :)

Morning ladies! Today I am staying inside, hermit-style, because of the ridiculously large snowstorm that is currently affecting the Great White North. No plans to venture out whatsoever. 

:cold:


----------



## txbiscuit

I have seen snow a few times. :xmas8: 

Just kidding. I've seen snow at least 10 times.

Ok, I will stop before I make thayet mad. I don't think I could live where there's lots of snow, although the idea of it does sound sort of nice.

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I have seen snow a few times. :xmas8:
> 
> Just kidding. I've seen snow at least 10 times.
> 
> Ok, I will stop before I make thayet mad. I don't think I could live where there's lots of snow, although the idea of it does sound sort of nice.
> 
> How's everyone doing this morning?

Already mad. :growlmad:

No kidding, the snow is really pretty and I do like winter sports, but driving in it is another story. I'm a pretty good winter driver but lots of other people AREN'T. Also I've gotten stranded while traveling (Chicago airport, Montreal) and while driving (my own driveway, work parking lot, etc etc). We live in an out-of-the-way subdivision, so we are among the last roads to get plowed/salted/sanded.

Just shoveled for an hour.. the driveway is clear but snow's still falling. DH gets the next round, I'm pooped. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Morning ladies! Today I am staying inside, hermit-style, because of the ridiculously large snowstorm that is currently affecting the Great White North. No plans to venture out whatsoever.
> 
> :cold:

I love staying in! The occasional trip out to the beach is nice and all but if i could stay in 5/7 days I totally would lol.

So I think I OV'd early this morning or late last night. For sure pos OPK around 6 pm then OV pain started not long after that...last through the early morning but is gone now. BD'd last night, wish we could have this morning but I just wake up too early for OH. Will try once more tonight and tomorrow.

P.S. I learned that if you genuinely laugh during sex, it hurts OH! lmao He shouldn't make me laugh then!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! Lily's in the house! :happydance: Yay for ovulation and BD!

I haven't gotten a completely positive OPK yet. I woke up in the middle of the night last night with what felt like appendicitis on the right lower part of my abdomen. It went away before I could type "what are the symptoms of appendicitis?" into my phone, but it was super weird. I feel totally fine today and don't have a fever or anything. I never get O pains (or really any sort of abdominal pains at all in that part of my abdomen) so I don't know what the deal was. Everything feels normal other than that, so hopefully things are hunky-dory. (If that _was_ ovulation, the egg must have shot out like a bottle rocket.)

Anyhoo. I hope everyone's having a good day! It's Friday!


----------



## LillyTame

Hmmm, that's odd txbiscuit, but seeing as how it just came and went I would write it off as random.


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: morning!

So. I'm home also... I dunno what I did at work yesterday, but my neck is killing me! I can't turn my head to the left. At all. Ugh. How old am I? This is so "old people problems"!!

Man. Snow! I'm scared just thinking about it! U go Thayet! Shovel it up, and show it whose boss! (cuz it sure ain't me)

Tx: hope you're ok! 

Lilly: BD at ur house! I'm excited to hear your progress!


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay Snackimals is here! 

@thayet - I hope you stay safe and keep power this weekend. It looks like it's going to be a pretty bad snowstorm. 

I'm sure the stomach/abdominal pain was nothing. Probably just something embarrassing like gas.


----------



## LillyTame

Ladies, I'm starting to feel excited and hopeful! I wont count myself officially in the 2ww until tomorrow though...it's going to be a long one too because I'm feeling good again lol...funny how I flip flop :dohh: Remember and remind me of this post in 5-9 days when I start to moan about not feeling like this is my IT month lol.:haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Our days aren't exact, but it's looking like we will have 3 of us within the 2ww at the same time! (if tx ov's in the next day or so)

thayet...when are you due for OV?

EDIT: I see tx has added a pos OPK for sure, so that officially makes 3 in the tww right?


----------



## txbiscuit

Woo! Cycle sisters!

I got a positive OPK at lunch. Last month, I got positives two days in a row, so I may not officially be in the TWW until tomorrow. I'm going to wait and see what my temperatures do.


----------



## thayet

There's lots of eggs running around in you ladies at the moment! :rofl:

I'm only cd9, and last cycle I O'd at something like cd18, so I'm probably not due for another week or so yet. FF predicts the 14th (how cute!) so we'll see.. opk's starting tomorrow!

I don't know if I could handle it if we all 4 were in the 2ww at once. :wacko:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> There's lots of eggs running around in you ladies at the moment! :rofl:
> 
> I'm only cd9, and last cycle I O'd at something like cd18, so I'm probably not due for another week or so yet. FF predicts the 14th (how cute!) so we'll see.. opk's starting tomorrow!
> 
> I don't know if I could handle it if we all 4 were in the 2ww at once. :wacko:

Can you imagine all that symptom spotting at once! :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> There's lots of eggs running around in you ladies at the moment! :rofl:
> 
> I'm only cd9, and last cycle I O'd at something like cd18, so I'm probably not due for another week or so yet. FF predicts the 14th (how cute!) so we'll see.. opk's starting tomorrow!
> 
> I don't know if I could handle it if we all 4 were in the 2ww at once. :wacko:
> 
> Can you imagine all that symptom spotting at once! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh goodness. We'd be totally crazy. I'm going to try not to stress... I'm going to focus on sending Snackimals & LillyTame positive vibes and try not to navel-gaze (uterus-gaze?) too much during the 2WW.


----------



## LillyTame

I can't believe Snack is 9dpo, I would be testing already! But that's just me and I'm crazy :wacko: lol I'm glad I told OH to hide my sticks...even though he really didn't "hide" them, just put them out of my reach. BUUUUT I found 2 FRERS that I had forgot about! :dohh: lmao

Snackimals when do you plan on taking your first test? FX'D for our first BFP within the next week! :dust:


----------



## Snackimals

I'm pretty doubtful, to be honest. Since I've been cramping on n off, I kinda got over it. Poop. I almost tested TODAY. Just to get my BFN outta the way, and move on to cycle #3. No need to sympathize with me. I'm just being realistic. 

Tx & Lilly! Wooh!!!! 2ww coming up! 
I'm actually glad we are not all on the same week, our blog would get boring, I think.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes, I sort of like us all being on different schedules. Someone is always peeing on some type of stick!

Boo, Snackimals. That stinks. I was really hoping you'd be our first BFP. At 9DPO, the zygote might not have even implanted though, so you probably aren't out *quite* yet. But I understand just wanting to kinda be over it.


----------



## thayet

Well *I* still haven't given up on you, Snackimals! Are you going to wait until your AF due date to test? I am going to wait until 12dpo this time FOR SURE.. too depressing otherwise. 

@tx: this is true.. if we can't be actually POAS, we can live vicariously through each others' POAS addictions :haha:

Hmmm.. I hear *scrape scrape* from the front of the house... time to go spy on my neighbours shoveling their driveways! I think the snow is finally letting up.. we probably got about a foot or so, at least. The dog was not impressed. :)


----------



## Snackimals

I promise not to test until Weds... UNLESS, I have no cramping Tuesday. If that's the case, I'll test Tuesday night.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Well *I* still haven't given up on you, Snackimals!


Wooo, glad you said it first! lol I was thinking...NOPE...not giving up on Snackimals till AF actually shows, no matter what she says! :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

:friends: you guys are so sweet! Gross! Hahaha. Thanks, seriously.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay! We are not giving up on Snackimals, even if she wants us to. Hooray for forced positive thinking! :friends:

So... Confession... we haven't exactly been following the SMEP plan. I've been so enthusiastic about having so much EWCM that we've BDed 5 times in the past 4 days. Today when I went home for a *cough* long lunch, OH was like, "Can't we just cuddle?"

No. No we can't. :devil:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> So... Confession... we haven't exactly been following the SMEP plan. I've been so enthusiastic about having so much EWCM that we've BDed 5 times in the past 4 days. Today when I went home for a *cough* long lunch, OH was like, "Can't we just cuddle?"
> 
> No. No we can't. :devil:

Thats awesome!!! Heeheehee!


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> So... Confession... we haven't exactly been following the SMEP plan. I've been so enthusiastic about having so much EWCM that we've BDed 5 times in the past 4 days. Today when I went home for a *cough* long lunch, OH was like, "Can't we just cuddle?"
> 
> No. No we can't. :devil:


Bwahahahaha :devil:

Last night when OH got home I tried to play it cool and act like it was cuddle time for awhile, then I was like ok that's enough of that...give me my baby batter!


----------



## txbiscuit

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans? Aside from the TTC Olympics, I somehow got roped into taking my niece to a princess-themed birthday party she was invited to (the kids are all 3-4 years old). It should be... interesting.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Does anyone have any fun weekend plans? Aside from the TTC Olympics, I somehow got roped into taking my niece to a princess-themed birthday party she was invited to (the kids are all 3-4 years old). It should be... interesting.

Good lord that reminds me of the birthday party I was at the other weekend.. only mine was 5-year-olds and it was ninja-themed, not princess-themed. I hate princessy-stuff. :sick:

YES I DO have fun plans.. DH got me tickets to see Lady Gaga in Toronto on Saturday night for xmas! So a fun night on the town, dinner, a great concert - should be awesome. :thumbup:

EDIT: lol @ ttc olympics.. :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

Lady Gaga = envy! 

I'm being a Godmother tomorrow!!! And, post-party party on Sunday. I'm going to be booked starting 10am tomorrow. Kinda glad, I won't have time to test!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Lady Gaga = envy!
> 
> I'm being a Godmother tomorrow!!! And, post-party party on Sunday. I'm going to be booked starting 10am tomorrow. Kinda glad, I won't have time to test!

It's going to be a quiet weekend around here I think! 

Honestly, I'm looking forward to the concert, but also (and perhaps more):
- dog is being boarded! (she's fun but exhausting)
- hotel!
- dinner out!
- BDing for purposes other than ttc! (shocking I know)

Lilly, what about you?


----------



## txbiscuit

Lady Gaga - I am totally jealous! And good for you for booking yourself solid this weekend Snackimals! I need to remember to do that when I'm in the 2WW.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Lady Gaga = envy!
> 
> I'm being a Godmother tomorrow!!! And, post-party party on Sunday. I'm going to be booked starting 10am tomorrow. Kinda glad, I won't have time to test!
> 
> It's going to be a quiet weekend around here I think!
> 
> Honestly, I'm looking forward to the concert, but also (and perhaps more):
> - dog is being boarded! (she's fun but exhausting)
> - hotel!
> - dinner out!
> - BDing for purposes other than ttc! (shocking I know)
> 
> Lilly, what about you?Click to expand...

I have a friend's bachelorette party that I may go to after the birthday party. They're starting the day at a brewery at like 11a.m. though, so they may be more drunk than I want to deal with by the time I'm able to get there. 

OH is working tonight and tomorrow, but he's taking Sunday and Monday off so we can clean out the garage (exciting stuff!). My sister is bringing over all the baby/maternity stuff she was going to throw out (at least three boxes of baby clothes and two boxes of maternity clothes), so that should be fun to look through/find places for.


----------



## LillyTame

Man, everybody has plans but me! It's going to be booooring! OH works Sunday. I'm not going to be doing anything but MAYBE catch up on homework, clean house. A friend said she wanted to snorkel this weekend but I don't know, she is sounding a bit flaky.

I kind of miss coing to concerts. I went a lot when I lived in L.A., even by myself! But there really aren't that many big concerts here on this Island. 

As for TTC Olympics...yep...gonna try again tonight and tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Man, everybody has plans but me! It's going to be booooring! OH works Sunday. I'm not going to be doing anything but MAYBE catch up on homework, clean house. A friend said she wanted to snorkel this weekend but I don't know, she is sounding a bit flaky.
> 
> I kind of miss coing to concerts. I went a lot when I lived in L.A., even by myself! But there really aren't that many big concerts here on this Island.
> 
> As for TTC Olympics...yep...gonna try again tonight and tomorrow.:thumbup:

I was thinking that I need to find an at-home hobby that I can do when DH is busy or working (which is often). I used to crochet but I've pretty much forgotten how.. and baking just results in me eating the baked goods. 

Anyone have any ideas for a new hobby? Other than reading, and chatting with you guys, of course :D


----------



## txbiscuit

Woo! TTC Olympics! Let's go for the gold!

I left work a few minutes early because I was hungry, and stopped at Whole Foods because it was on the way home. Bad txbiscuit! You know that's expensive when you're hungry and everything looks good.


----------



## LillyTame

I'm in the market for a hobby too. I play Castleville some times on Zynga, which is similiar to Farmvile, if you guys have ever heard of those. I think that's the closest thing I have to a hoppy....unless you count googling TTC stuff lol

Edit: Ok, not just "sometimes". I play at least 2 times a day.:dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

I've heard of Castleville - my mom is a huge fan. (She is kind of obsessed, though... she has a castle, multiple farms, and some sort of diner. Possibly other things.)

I need a new hobby too. I have been thinking of taking up knitting or crochet again, but it takes so long to get a finished product... I have thought about volunteering somewhere on Friday nights while OH works, but I haven't really looked into it much.


----------



## thayet

I thought about volunteering too, but a lot of the volunteer opportunities in town involve sick people (I don't do so well with that) or kids (same) or old people (I'm starting to sound like a bad person here). Animals, I've been there done that, and it breaks my heart too much to volunteer in a shelter, because I can't take them home. 

I suck at playing instruments.. scrapbooking etc. is expensive and I have no interest.. *sigh*. Maybe I will take up daytime drinking or something.


----------



## Snackimals

Drinking.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I would like to re-shelve library books (or something similarly mindless and relaxing), but even if there's a place to volunteer to do that, I doubt they're open on Friday nights. I'll probably just stick to watching way too much television. 

I do know how to sew. Maybe I will be insane and start making piles of baby clothes before I even have a BFP. :loopy:

Nah. TV.


----------



## Snackimals

Ok ok. More like collecting drinking stuff... That's one hobby. 

I will now disclose that I am overbooked with hobbies. My man and I do native stuff, for starters. I'm an Aztec dancer- so is my husband, performance type AND as a lifestyle. I do lots of leather work, and beading... And so does he. Plus, we're now also doing ballroom stuff. 

I dunno how being pregnant is gunna fit into all this. I'm bracing myself.


----------



## Snackimals

Tx + sewing = Woohh!!!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Ok ok. More like collecting drinking stuff... That's one hobby.
> 
> I will now disclose that I am overbooked with hobbies. My man and I do native stuff, for starters. I'm an Aztec dancer- so is my husband, performance type AND as a lifestyle. I do lots of leather work, and beading... And so does he. Plus, we're now also doing ballroom stuff.
> 
> I dunno how being pregnant is gunna fit into all this. I'm bracing myself.

You are a busy bee! You could still do the more sedentary-type stuff when you're preggo.. the dancing would have to be put on hold for a bit when you get to the waddling stage. 

Hmm. Maybe knitting/crocheting is not so far off.. but I agree with tx, it takes forever to get a finished product. I thought of photography, but that's expensive. Pottery is super interesting but you can't do that in your living room! 

I'm hopeless lol


----------



## LillyTame

i was thinking about photography but im too lazy to learn all the technical stuff lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I've thought about photography too, but it seems like a really big initial investment. I'm not sure I'd be good at it (or even like it).


----------



## txbiscuit

Happy Saturday ladies. How's everyone doing? 

I'm not looking forward to this princess dress-up party. My mom never let me go to dress-up parties (she was a germaphobe afraid of head lice), so I'm not sure what to expect. It also feels weird to be the lone aunt in a group of moms I've never met before. The only person I will know is my 3-year-old niece. (This sort of feels like I'm being sent to some sort of exposure therapy for introverts...) I'm sure it will be fine... right?

In TTC news, I think I ovulated last night. We'll see if FF gives me my crosshairs in a few days.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> In TTC news, I think I ovulated last night. We'll see if FF gives me my crosshairs in a few days.

Wow, that is quite a spike in temp, I think you did OV. Wish mine was that obvious *pout* I should BD today incase it drops tomorrow or something, but I'm about BD'd out :nope:


----------



## txbiscuit

I got out of taking my niece to the party. My nephew's basketball game ran late or something so they had to take all three kids to the party. Oh well!

I am hoping the temp spike is real, and not just a result of sleeping poorly last night. It is crazy to me that I'm possibly already 2ww-ing again. It feels like AF just ended. I need to find some serious ways to fill my time for the next 15 days so I don't go cuckoo for cocoa puffs like last month.


----------



## thayet

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone's Saturday was fun.. the concert was great, even though DH was bored the entire time (not his jam whatsoever). We had fun laughing at all the "little monsters" who came in costume - some of them looked pretty ridiculous. 

Today we have a family coming to look at our house.. so we had to clean the *entire* thing. :dishes: Took forever, but the house has not been this clean since.. well, I bought it! Amazing how much crud can pile up in corners. Ew. 

@tx: that's quite a temp jump! FX that it holds steady, but it looks pretty definite. I've got my money on you for our first :bfp: :D

EDIT: awesome that you got out of going to the party... it sounded like torture. I also never went to those sorts of things as a child.. I feel totally uncomfortable at them.


----------



## txbiscuit

I sort of love spring cleaning (at least the results). It makes me feel like I'm in a new house. :haha:

I didn't sleep super well last night either, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have affected my temps *that* much. I'm going to try not to test or symptom spot, unless AF is actually late. We'll see if I make it.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I sort of love spring cleaning (at least the results). It makes me feel like I'm in a new house. :haha:
> 
> I didn't sleep super well last night either, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have affected my temps *that* much. I'm going to try not to test or symptom spot, unless AF is actually late. We'll see if I make it.

When I wake up early, I find that when I re-take my temperature (after going back to sleep) at my usual time, it's only ever 0.1 or 0.2 different. Mind you, I don't move around a whole lot.. I sleep like the proverbial log.

It's so hard not to think about it, right? This is why Christmas is for kids.. the anticipation would literally disable most of the population if adults got excited about waiting for Santa to arrive. :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

My temp is moving like a slug :dohh: which worries me...does it mean my hormone levels are too low?:shrug: We haven't BD'd in a couple days, so sure hope I OV'd when I thought I did. I had a crampy feeling on my right side today...more dull than OV pain, but same area and similiar. Hoping that wasn't OV.:wacko:

Anyway, I bought evening primrose oil tabs for next cycle due to my lack of EWCM this cycle. Hope they help...better still, hope I have to return them because I don't need them! :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> My temp is moving like a slug :dohh: which worries me...does it mean my hormone levels are too low?:shrug: We haven't BD'd in a couple days, so sure hope I OV'd when I thought I did. I had a crampy feeling on my right side today...more dull than OV pain, but same area and similiar. Hoping that wasn't OV.:wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I bought evening primrose oil tabs for next cycle due to my lack of EWCM this cycle. Hope they help...better still, hope I have to return them because I don't need them! :thumbup:

I hope so too! Yeah your O date (if that's when it was) was later than last month, right? So frustrating to have longer cycles.. so much more hurry up and wait. 

I'm excited - our show (Walking Dead) is back on tonight! Yay for TV that DH and I can actually watch together lol :)


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> My temp is moving like a slug :dohh: which worries me...does it mean my hormone levels are too low?:shrug: We haven't BD'd in a couple days, so sure hope I OV'd when I thought I did. I had a crampy feeling on my right side today...more dull than OV pain, but same area and similiar. Hoping that wasn't OV.:wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I bought evening primrose oil tabs for next cycle due to my lack of EWCM this cycle. Hope they help...better still, hope I have to return them because I don't need them! :thumbup:

I hope so too Lilly! I know how you feel about the wacky temperatures - that's what I was dealing with last month. I just had to give up and trust that my body was doing its thing. 

I have been so irritated with poor OH today. I'm not sure why - he hasn't done anything but exist. He wants to go to a local drafthouse movie theater (they have free admission for Walking Dead), but I just sort of want to hang out at home and be grouchy. :haha:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I have been so irritated with poor OH today. I'm not sure why - he hasn't done anything but exist. He wants to go to a local drafthouse movie theater (they have free admission for Walking Dead), but I just sort of want to hang out at home and be grouchy. :haha:

Sometimes men are just irritating. They can't help it. Also, blame the hormones - I do! For everything! :cry: :happydance: :blush: :sleep: :munch: :sick:

Umm.. are you guys watching the Grammys at all? I don't normally watch this, but WHAT is Adele wearing?


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Umm.. are you guys watching the Grammys at all? I don't normally watch this, but WHAT is Adele wearing?

Nope, never watch any of those award shows.



txbiscuit said:


> I have been so irritated with poor OH today. I'm not sure why - he hasn't done anything but exist. He wants to go to a local drafthouse movie theater (they have free admission for Walking Dead), but I just sort of want to hang out at home and be grouchy. :haha:

You are totally my psycho...I mean cycle buddy :haha: I was feeling like such a grump earlier and didn't want to do a thing! And OH was just starting to irk me. But I tried to shake myself out of it and we went for a walk and dinner. I don't feel as grumpy, but I still don't feel like doing anything (cleaning,taxes, homework).


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> You are totally my psycho...I mean cycle buddy :haha: I was feeling like such a grump earlier and didn't want to do a thing! And OH was just starting to irk me. But I tried to shake myself out of it and we went for a walk and dinner. I don't feel as grumpy, but I still don't feel like doing anything (cleaning,taxes, homework).

Yay! At least we are not alone in our psycles. I'm in a better mood today. (At least so far. I have a major deadline at work that may keep me very, very late. Blahhh.)



thayet said:


> Sometimes men are just irritating. They can't help it. Also, blame the hormones - I do! For everything! :cry: :happydance: :blush: :sleep: :munch: :sick:
> 
> Umm.. are you guys watching the Grammys at all? I don't normally watch this, but WHAT is Adele wearing?

Goodness. Her dress looked like it was made from upholstery fabric. Good for her for being brave, I guess. I still love her music.


----------



## txbiscuit

Where IS everyone? I'm going bonkers in here by myself. 

Also, Snackimals! Did you test this morning? 

:test:

I know I said I was going to try not to symptom-spot this month, but I'm finding myself doing the reverse: I'm spotting all the symptoms I don't have.


Fatigue/Exhaustion: Not so much. In fact, I have SUPER HIGH ENERGY today. (I got up at 5:30 and went for an easy, short run, just because I felt like it. This has happened exactly zero times in the past 32 years.)
Headache/Nausea: Nope. I am not nauseous or headache-y for pretty much the first time this cycle.
Mild/dull cramps/pressure: nothing.
Miscellaneous other symptoms: No, not really. I feel pretty much the same as I do every month.

I know it's way too early for anything to matter, but that is not stopping me. I know you guys will come back soon and talk me off the ledge...right? :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## LillyTame

*blank stare* I don't know what to write this morning.

Yes, too early txbiscuit, but glad you are feeling better with high energy :thumbup:

Snackimals :test:

I have this weird blankness...I just don't know what to think about this week for me....am I in the 2ww or not? I ran out of OPKs when they were still decently dark, so don't know when/if they went back neg.:sad1:


----------



## txbiscuit

Morning Lilly! :hugs: I am sorry you are feeling blank. I felt pretty down after last month's BFN, so I know how depressing this can get. 

I think the worst thing about SMEP is it can cause you to run through OPKs really quickly. If I go full-on SMEP next month, I guess I'm going to have to order the (super depressing) mondo-gigantic pack of 100 tests. Or bite the bullet and get a fertility monitor (I don't think I'm quite there yet.)

In other news, where is Snackimals? I hope she is off celebrating a BFP...


----------



## thayet

Hi ladies... I guess it's afternoon now. Oops.

@tx: I had to chuckle at your spontaneous running.. that has happened to me exactly never, so I totally know how you feel. Still, though, it's great to have that burst of energy! 

@Lilly: I'm sorry that your temps/charts/OPKs are giving you grief this month.. what a pain. I'm sure you timed it right, though, and are firmly in the purgatory that is the 2ww. :thumbup:

AFM.. not much is new. After I fell asleep during the Grammys (they were that exciting, I guess), I woke up today, put out a few fires and had to help DH at work. Some low-life slashed exactly one tire on eight of his cars overnight, and for a Monday morning that spells trouble. Poor guy! 

My shipment with my royal jelly/honey and concentrated cherry juice arrived... Smoothie time!


----------



## thayet

I was going to edit my last post, but meh.. too much work. 

@Snackimals.. :hi: UPDATE PLEASE! 

@tx: yeah I was thinking of going the fertility monitor route next time around. It's VERY expensive, but judging from the amount of charts in the "pregnancy" gallery on FF that used it, it helps to pinpoint your surge if your OPKs aren't textbook. How often are you doing OPKs, twice a day?

I have to take the dog to the vet now.. she's scooting around on her butt, which means she either a) needs deworming b) needs her anal glands expressed (EW) or c) is being a jerk and costing me $60 for no reason.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm doing OPKs twice a day. I think I may just bite the bullet and buy the fertility monitor if I don't get a BFP this cycle or next. It really does seem to show up pretty frequently on the pregnancy charts on FF.

Hope the doggy is OK. If I had to guess, I'd say anal glands need to be expressed (yick). My friend's mom used to express their Great Dane's anal glands herself. I still want to barf thinking back on it. 

Where is Snackimals? :brat:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> c) is being a jerk and costing me $60 for no reason.

:haha:

I looked up the fertility monitors too and they are a bit pricey. Next cycle I think I'm going to do a combo of A. not start so early, B. IC OPKs and smilie OPKs...try to take out some of the guessing of "is it positive enough?" I started out doing 1 OPK a day, then about 4 days in started doing 2 a day and by the last 3 days I was doing 3-4 a day!

I sure hope Snackimals is somewhere celebrating a BFP.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I looked up the fertility monitors too and they are a bit pricey. Next cycle I think I'm going to do a combo of A. not start so early, B. IC OPKs and smilie OPKs...try to take out some of the guessing of "is it positive enough?" I started out doing 1 OPK a day, then about 4 days in started doing 2 a day and by the last 3 days I was doing 3-4 a day!
> 
> I sure hope Snackimals is somewhere celebrating a BFP.

Yeah, I'm going to give it a couple more cycles before I get a fertility monitor. I'm still somewhat hopeful we can catch an egg without one.

I have wayyyy too much nervous energy today for this chat to be so quiet. :winkwink: I really really hope Snackimals got a BFP!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, so while we are waiting on Snack....

I COULD change my FF chart to register my OV by OPK only and not BBT...what do you ladies think? Would you change to match your OPK or wait for BBT to match up?


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Ok, so while we are waiting on Snack....
> 
> I COULD change my FF chart to register my OV by OPK only and not BBT...what do you ladies think? Would you change to match your OPK or wait for BBT to match up?

I did that last month before I went in and changed my wonky temperatures from the broken thermometer. It did make me feel better (although FF kept being passive aggressive about me overriding its settings). I say go for it!*

*This is only slightly motivated by my desire to have a cycle twin this month.


----------



## LillyTame

:rofl:


----------



## thayet

Well last month I only got dotted crosshairs because my OPKs and temps didn't match up *exactly*. I have a feeling I missed my O date because the OPKs were right and my temp increase was a bit slow. I find that FF is more accurate the less info you give it to work with - a combo of cm, bbt and OPKs can sometimes be too much information if not everything matches exactly. 

I'm SURE Snackimals would TELL us if she got a BFP guys.. right? :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I'm SURE Snackimals would TELL us if she got a BFP guys.. right? :growlmad:

:haha: I'm sure she would, just don't know where we are on her list of must-tells! (she hasn't been on since the 8th:coffee:) I'm going to lunch ladies...FX'd she is back with a BFP when I get back!


----------



## thayet

Hey Lilly, I'm pretty sure you O'd on cd21 (the 8th).. FF will give you your crosshairs in another day with your next temp increase. 

Look at this chart.. it looks an awful lot like yours!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Hey Lilly, I'm pretty sure you O'd on cd21 (the 8th).. FF will give you your crosshairs in another day with your next temp increase.
> 
> Look at this chart.. it looks an awful lot like yours!

Wow, that one *is* very similiar to mine! Thanks! :thumbup: Going to go look for more like mine :haha:

Now where is that Snackimals! :growlmad:


----------



## txbiscuit

I keep hitting "refresh" over and over and over. I hope Snackimals is OK, and just too busy being fabulous to log on.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I keep hitting "refresh" over and over and over. I hope Snackimals is OK, and just too busy being fabulous to log on.

LMAO! Do you get email alerts to your phone? You could change your notifications for the day until Snack gets back.


----------



## txbiscuit

I think I might do that! It will get me off the computer and stop me from judging strangers' charts on Fertility Friend.*

*I seriously get mad when I see "early HPT" on a chart, and the person clearly has their ovulation date wrong by like a week and a half. I feel like they are contributing to my POAS addiction with their "I got my BFP 3dpo!" nonsense. /end rant.


----------



## LillyTame

Just got pain in my sinuses and my first thought was "is this some kind of pregnancy sign?":dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

Lol. You're almost as bad as me last month with my "sore thumb." (It's already getting sore again.) :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

I know! That's exactly what I thought of...you and your thumb!:thumbup:


----------



## thayet

you ladies are hysterical :haha:

Should we send out a missing person's report for Snackimals?


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Should we send out a missing person's report for Snackimals?

I think so! :thumbup: lol


I just tried to draw my own coverline :dohh: Yea, I'm just more confused! lmao


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I just tried to draw my own coverline :dohh: Yea, I'm just more confused! lmao

My guess was 97.8.. we'll see if I'm right tomorrow!

CHART NINJA 
:ninja:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahahahahaha thayet! You ARE chart ninja!

I am worried about Snackimals. I hope she's ok!


----------



## Snackimals

How are my fabulous TTC Besties!!!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> How are my fabulous TTC Besties!!!

YAYYYYYY

We were worried! Did you test? TELL US! :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

So. My biggest apologies, because the two day party was followed by me VOLUNTEERING to help clean up and drop off... And pick up. Big parties are a handful. And, I'm living up to my god-motherly duties. (kill me. I STILL haven't showered. No make up. Left my house at 9am.)

The plus, I HAVEN'T TESTED! Haven't had time. And, I've been insanely too busy to even notice symptoms.

Now. Let me read up on what I've missed.


----------



## thayet

Actually we haven't been that chatty.. until this evening! We were about to send out an APB for you (that one's for you, txbiscuit :winkwink:)

Okay question.. is it stupid to not want my kid to have a November/December birthday? I just feel like that time of year is so busy otherwise.. and I've already missed the October boat. I can't help feeling that way, but it seems like a dumb reason not to ttc for two months. Thoughts?


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> So. My biggest apologies, because the two day party was followed by me VOLUNTEERING to help clean up and drop off... And pick up. Big parties are a handful. And, I'm living up to my god-motherly duties. (kill me. I STILL haven't showered. No make up. Left my house at 9am.)
> 
> The plus, I HAVEN'T TESTED! Haven't had time. And, I've been insanely too busy to even notice symptoms.
> 
> Now. Let me read up on what I've missed.

Mostly you just missed us getting ready to call the FBI to look for you. Nothing big. :winkwink:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Actually we haven't been that chatty.. until this evening! We were about to send out an APB for you (that one's for you, txbiscuit :winkwink:)
> 
> Okay question.. is it stupid to not want my kid to have a November/December birthday? I just feel like that time of year is so busy otherwise.. and I've already missed the October boat. I can't help feeling that way, but it seems like a dumb reason not to ttc for two months. Thoughts?

As someone whose birthday almost always falls right after (U.S.) Thanksgiving, I will say my birthday tends to get overlooked. However, I'm of the "If it was good enough for me..." mindset on that one. :haha: A kid would probably be ok with a November/early December bday in Canada.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> As someone whose birthday almost always falls right after (U.S.) Thanksgiving, I will say my birthday tends to get overlooked. However, I'm of the "If it was good enough for me..." mindset on that one. :haha: A kid would probably be ok with a November/early December bday in Canada.

True. My birthday is always in and around OUR Thanksgiving (second Monday in October) but it's not so big a holiday that it was ever overlooked. I guess it's a stupid sentiment to have - people are born every day, right?


----------



## Snackimals

I seriously do NOT want a November baby... And I'm also considering cancelling TTC for a month. I don't think it's crazy.


----------



## txbiscuit

Lol... I'll take one for the team and hoard all the baby dust for November. Deal? :winkwink:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I seriously do NOT want a November baby... And I'm also considering cancelling TTC for a month. I don't think it's crazy.

I have no good reason (unlike yours!).. maybe we will do the SMEP this month and NTNP next month and see. The only benefit I can see to having a baby due around that time is that you're not massively pregnant and sweating in the depths of summer (eww) but you would still get to wear cute maternity sundresses (yay!)

If I conceived Feb 14th (ridiculous) due date is predicted as Nov 6th.. not bad. *glares at left ovary*... I feel you twinging away down there, let's get a move on!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Lol... I'll take one for the team and hoard all the baby dust for November. Deal? :winkwink:

Deal! :dust::dust::dust:

EDIT: just figured out (due to my chart ninja skills and the fact that I went two weeks late) that I was very likely conceived on New Year's Eve.. cool!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Actually we haven't been that chatty.. until this evening! We were about to send out an APB for you (that one's for you, txbiscuit :winkwink:)
> 
> Okay question.. is it stupid to not want my kid to have a November/December birthday? I just feel like that time of year is so busy otherwise.. and I've already missed the October boat. I can't help feeling that way, but it seems like a dumb reason not to ttc for two months. Thoughts?

Not stupid...I also have my reasons for not wanting a November baby...Am I a horrible person for kinda sorta hoping baby will come a week early just to be sure I don't run over into Nov if I'm preggers this month :dohh:


Welcome back Snackimals! When are you going to test!! You are driving US bonkers lmao


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Lol... I'll take one for the team and hoard all the baby dust for November. Deal? :winkwink:

Deal! Here is my November share :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

So when I got home there was a second of "Hmmm, wonder if I could test":dohh: But I know I can't so that was easily shaken away. BUT I decided to check Cm *TMI ALERT* Plenty lotiony CM, WTH? Aren't we supposed to dry up after OV?:shrug: I got the googles now!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> So when I got home there was a second of "Hmmm, wonder if I could test":dohh: But I know I can't so that was easily shaken away. BUT I decided to check Cm *TMI ALERT* Plenty lotiony CM, WTH? Aren't we supposed to dry up after OV?:shrug: I got the googles now!

I find that I don't totally 'dry up' unless it's the days post-AF but pre-cd10ish. Otherwise, there's always SOMETHING there.. at least for me. But everyone is different. :) Did you have that last month?


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> So when I got home there was a second of "Hmmm, wonder if I could test":dohh: But I know I can't so that was easily shaken away. BUT I decided to check Cm *TMI ALERT* Plenty lotiony CM, WTH? Aren't we supposed to dry up after OV?:shrug: I got the googles now!

I have this too! I didn't have this last month (at lest not this much). FX for us!!!!

Txbiscuit will stop symptom spotting now.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I find that I don't totally 'dry up' unless it's the days post-AF but pre-cd10ish. Otherwise, there's always SOMETHING there.. at least for me. But everyone is different. :) Did you have that last month?

Hmmm, don't know, didn't check...trying to be more thorough this month. Well, I marked it down and we will know for next month :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I have this too! I didn't have this last month (at lest not this much). FX for us!!!!


Pssst....I hope this is a good..ummm clue :winkwink:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I have this too! I didn't have this last month (at lest not this much). FX for us!!!!
> 
> 
> Pssst....I hope this is a good..ummm clue :winkwink:Click to expand...

I read that it's a good sign you actually ovulated. So that's good news. 

I hope Snackimals is POAS somewhere. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Snackimals

I'm not POASing... !!!! Cuz, I don't even know what that is. Passing Out Apple Sauce?


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. So I finally got home. I'm sitting down. Relaxing....
Symptoms? I'm a little crampy, my actual nipples are sore, but not my boobs. The most remarkable detail, I'd say, is that I'm not WAY more crampy by now, and I'm not bloated. But, maybe it's the Fertilaid making my body function better?


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> So when I got home there was a second of "Hmmm, wonder if I could test":dohh: But I know I can't so that was easily shaken away. BUT I decided to check Cm *TMI ALERT* Plenty lotiony CM, WTH? Aren't we supposed to dry up after OV?:shrug: I got the googles now!

I did actually notice this cycle that I was way more 'moist' post-ovulation. So, I agree with Thayet; it's a good ovulation sign =>


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I'm not POASing... !!!! Cuz, I don't even know what that is. Passing Out Apple Sauce?

You know darn well what POAS means woman! Now when in the heck are you going to?! :trouble:


----------



## txbiscuit

I should not be allowed on Fertility Friend. It does bad things to my emotions. I spent twenty minutes researching a 4dpo temp drop, before remembering that I fell back asleep while temping and the stupid thermometer probably just wasn't far enough back in my mouth.

Snackimals, are you going to test today? :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

:bfn::bfn::bfn:

:cry:


----------



## Snackimals

Good morning ladies :coffee:
I am back in business, and business aint good. I cant say I was surprised to get a negative, but it still is disappointing to get legitimate confirmation. 

Im a little more crampy today, still not as bad as usual. But otherwise, ok. I didnt even get a PIMPLE! this time, and I've slept really well these nights. Odd. I'll continue to credit the Fertilaid.

Let us all turn our attention to Ms.Lil:flower: & Ms.Texas:gun: (dont tell me Im the only one that thinks 'guns' when I think Texas). I just know I am NOT going to be the first to get a 'bump'... So, I wait ANXIOUSLY for y'all. 

Also, you guys are officially my 'Bumpy Friends'... My husband tried to ask me if I had checked in with you guys over the weekend in front of people dohh:) and he went with "your Bumpy friends"... hahahaha. I like it.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> Good morning ladies :coffee:
> I am back in business, and business aint good. I cant say I was surprised to get a negative, but it still is disappointing to get legitimate confirmation.
> 
> Im a little more crampy today, still not as bad as usual. But otherwise, ok. I didnt even get a PIMPLE! this time, and I've slept really well these nights. Odd. I'll continue to credit the Fertilaid.
> 
> Let us all turn our attention to Ms.Lil:flower: & Ms.Texas:gun: (dont tell me Im the only one that thinks 'guns' when I think Texas). I just know I am NOT going to be the first to get a 'bump'... So, I wait ANXIOUSLY for y'all.
> 
> Also, you guys are officially my 'Bumpy Friends'... My husband tried to ask me if I had checked in with you guys over the weekend in front of people dohh:) and he went with "your Bumpy friends"... hahahaha. I like it.

Boo for BFN. :cry: 

Do you like the Fertilaid a lot? I've been thinking of switching to that, since it has both the prenatal vitamins (which I need) and vitex and other things that help with hormones (which I also think I might need). 

I just fired all my guns in the air in honor of our Bumpy Friendship. :winkwink:

:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## thayet

Aww BOOOOOO for :bfn:s... I still respect your waiting until 13dpo, though. That's impressive.

FF is definitely NOT a good place to waste time during the 2ww.. there is too much information on that site. I'm thinking of installing one of those programs that will make me do a math problem before it lets me go there.. and I HATE math, so that tell you how addicted I am. 

It's Fat Tuesday today.. anyone eating one of those delicious donut things? Pazckis? Those. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Snackimals

Just gotta stay busy! I almost cracked SO many times. 

I dunno what this 'pazckis' you speak of is, but I will find out. I cant think of a better time for me to be involved in Fat Tuesday =)

Im gunna go play with my FF, for a minute. You guys are a very bad influence.

*Oh, and I LOVE my Fertilaid. I have had no issues at all with it. And, my stomach usually rejects everything. So, this is a plus.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I dunno what this 'pazckis' you speak of is, but I will find out. I cant think of a better time for me to be involved in Fat Tuesday =)

INDEED... they are delicious. Learn about them on Wikipedia!


----------



## txbiscuit

Those donut things sound amazing. I may have to take lunch early today.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> ...I fell back asleep while temping and the stupid thermometer probably just wasn't far enough back in my mouth.

Um, you should try v-temping...I guarantee it wont fall out of place! :rofl:



Snackimals said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> :cry:

Well, I remember how crampy you were last month, so I'm still hopeful! FX'd! 



Snackimals said:


> Also, you guys are officially my 'Bumpy Friends'... My husband tried to ask me if I had checked in with you guys over the weekend in front of people dohh:) and he went with "your Bumpy friends"... hahahaha. I like it.

I love it!!:thumbup:


AFM (that's "as for me" for Snack), I finally got my crosshairs :happydance: (even though I think they are a day off :dohh:) I will be testing way early, this Valentine's day...why? Because it's Valentine's day lmao. And then after I get that BFN I don't know when I'll test again.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi Lilly! :wave: I saw you got your crosshairs this morning and was super excited. Woo! Cycle buddies!

I am torn between fully committing to testing early and often, and trying to wait until next Wednesday (missed AF). I think it will depend on if I get my usual 9dpo spotting or not.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't know about often...that would just be depressing lol. 

_Yay for psychle buddies  Future Bump Buddies _


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I don't know about often...that would just be depressing lol.
> 
> _Yay for psychle buddies  Future Bump Buddies _

Yes! I can't wait for us all to be BBBFFs! (Bump buddy BFFs!)

I noticed today that three months of religiously taking my prenatal vitamins seems to have done wonders for my nails. They are hard as rocks.


----------



## LillyTame

Oh yes! I check out my nails daily, they are strong and have nice length, I hate to trim them! lol I wore fake nails for quite a few years so it took a while for them to get healthy after that, but the pre-natals definitely help.:thumbup:

Yay, my ticker finally says 3 dpo, even though in my mind it says 4dpo lol


----------



## LillyTame

Apparently I slept kind of funky and now my neck and shoulder hurts. I swear this TTC makes you afraid to do or take ANYTHING...I finally broke down and took motrin...hope that doesn't mess up my chances. *pout*:nope:

Edit: Found this - The reason is that Advil (any type of Ibuprofen) is a prostaglandin inhibitor. Prostaglandin is a chemical that does many things, including cause a valvular problem in the fetal heart. In order to avoid the possibility of that occurring, we advise you to avoid it during pregnancy.

Probably should have looked that up BEFORE taking the Motrin lol, but seems ok in the TWW.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I think you're ok. I am sure people do all sorts of weird things before implantation that are much worse than taking a motrin. The baby is just a bundle of cells at this point. I wouldn't stress it.


----------



## thayet

Ah, so that's why Advil is contraindicated.. always wondered about that!

@Lilly: I agree, I think FF got your date wrong by a day.. maybe a 1.5 days. But in the grand scheme of things, at least your crosshairs aren't dotted lines! And my nails are fantastic and my HAIR is growing like nuts.. too bad it's not thicker. 

In case anyone was wondering, I now have 4 raspberry-filled paczkis in my kitchen. I will likely eat one shortly - the other three are for you guys, in spirit :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

i totally looked up those suckers... i may have to take a trip to the doughnut shop.

(hey. i JUST found out that if its singular its doughnut, if plural, then its donuts. whaaaatttt.... how is the spelling longer for a single!?)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> i totally looked up those suckers... i may have to take a trip to the doughnut shop.
> 
> (hey. i JUST found out that if its singular its doughnut, if plural, then its donuts. whaaaatttt.... how is the spelling longer for a single!?)


oooooh I have always wondered why there were too different spellings...wow I'm learning all kinds of stuff here....not just TTC lol paczkis and doughnut vs donuts :thumbup:


----------



## txbiscuit

I have a new coworker (who is on my actual 5-person team). She is about 6 months pregnant. I'm super jealous. I would hate her, but she's really nice and has made my life at work a lot easier. 

The end.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I have a new coworker (who is on my actual 5-person team). She is about 6 months pregnant. I'm super jealous. I would hate her, but she's really nice and has made my life at work a lot easier.
> 
> The end.

:haha: Poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I have a new coworker (who is on my actual 5-person team). She is about 6 months pregnant. I'm super jealous. I would hate her, but she's really nice and has made my life at work a lot easier.
> 
> The end.

I would still probably hate her, regardless of how much easier my life got. But I'm a bad person. :dohh:

I spell it donuts, or singuar donut.. I know that doughnut is the correct spelling but that's very upper crust. It's like spelling it drive-through ;)

I am eating EVERYTHING in sight today.. obviously early pregnancy symptom, even though I haven't ovulated yet :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I am eating EVERYTHING in sight today.. obviously early pregnancy symptom, even though I haven't ovulated yet :haha:

Obviously!:thumbup: And I was exhausted for like 3 days before OV, took a nap every day after work...obviously early symptoms :winkwink:


Nope, now that I know the difference between doughnut and donuts, I'm going to to use it all the time! :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> I would still probably hate her, regardless of how much easier my life got. But I'm a bad person. :dohh:
> 
> I spell it donuts, or singuar donut.. I know that doughnut is the correct spelling but that's very upper crust. It's like spelling it drive-through ;)
> 
> I am eating EVERYTHING in sight today.. obviously early pregnancy symptom, even though I haven't ovulated yet :haha:

definitely pregnant. totally. 

wait. i thought you were blending powdered veggies and going anti-fun food?? maybe i need to re-read what i missed the last few days. are donuts good for ovulation or something? :icecream:


----------



## Snackimals

you know... i'm sticking to my guns. every time i see a pregnant lady, i'm not moved at all. and, people with babies actually irritate me mostly- because they have 'out-of-hand' babies that drive me crazy! Or, they are just ridiculous at parenting. (ie, one of my gfriends looks like she freakn going camping every time she leaves the house. ugh. i seriously dont even want to be spotted next to her in public with all the bags and devices she lugs around... so not fashionable.)


----------



## thayet

Yeaaahhh.... powdered vegetables still happen, but somehow the carb cravings have gotten the better of me the past two days. I don't get it. 

I have told DH that I will never, EVER drive a minivan.. I'd rather walk. I don't care if I somehow end up with four kids and three dogs, NO MINIVAN EVER.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Yeaaahhh.... powdered vegetables still happen, but somehow the carb cravings have gotten the better of me the past two days. I don't get it.
> 
> I have told DH that I will never, EVER drive a minivan.. I'd rather walk. I don't care if I somehow end up with four kids and three dogs, NO MINIVAN EVER.

I vow the same! 
Mind you, she has ONE baby. 7 months. What on earth you need 3 fully stuffed bags, and the HUMMER of strollers... Is beyond me.

*shes added a walker for home visits... Kill me.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I vow the same!
> Mind you, she has ONE baby. 7 months. What on earth you need 3 fully stuffed bags, and the HUMMER of strollers... Is beyond me.
> 
> *shes added a walker for home visits... Kill me.

:rofl:

EDIT: wait wait.. a baby walker? With wheels or like the sit 'n scoot kind? The kind with wheels are illegal in Canada (I went down the stairs in one of those as a baby)


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh goodness. She sounds a little over-the-top.*

*I fully expect to go totally crazy for a few months after having a baby, but I know that laziness will eventually out. 

I am JUST NOW finishing up work for the day. :grr: I'll probably be pretty swamped tomorrow too, but will check in to see if Snackimals has POAS. Night ladies!


----------



## Snackimals

I meant the ones babies sit in, and pretend-walk. You know. 

So, I totally f&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;ed my phone. Erased everything. Music. Apps. Contacts. Gone. I will hopefully be back tomorrow. Starting over, with life. Ugh.
Also, no AF yet. I wait.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I meant the ones babies sit in, and pretend-walk. You know.
> 
> So, I totally fed my phone. Erased everything. Music. Apps. Contacts. Gone. I will hopefully be back tomorrow. Starting over, with life. Ugh.
> Also, no AF yet. I wait.

Ughhh.. that sucks. My phone is my life. 

@tx: I plan on having a REALLY shitty day today, too! Isn't it great when you know in advance that your day is going to be awful? 

@Lilly: I think I am going to fail at SMEP again this month.. DH has what he thinks might be the flu, so no :sex: for me for the next day or two. Grrr!


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> I meant the ones babies sit in, and pretend-walk. You know.
> 
> So, I totally fed my phone. Erased everything. Music. Apps. Contacts. Gone. I will hopefully be back tomorrow. Starting over, with life. Ugh.
> Also, no AF yet. I wait.

Oh NO!! Any chance you had it backed up on your computer or in the cloud somewhere? That is the WORST! 



thayet said:


> @tx: I plan on having a REALLY shitty day today, too! Isn't it great when you know in advance that your day is going to be awful?
> 
> @Lilly: I think I am going to fail at SMEP again this month.. DH has what he thinks might be the flu, so no :sex: for me for the next day or two. Grrr!

I hope your DH feels better soon! The flu has been awful this year. Hopefully he'll feel well enough for :sex: very soon. 

I am super queasy today. It's fun to know that since it's too early for nausea to be a pregnancy symptom, I basically have the stress barfs. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> @Lilly: I think I am going to fail at SMEP again this month.. DH has what he thinks might be the flu, so no :sex: for me for the next day or two. Grrr!


Awww that sucks. Hopefully he feels better soon and not just for baby making purposes lol. You may not be able to do the full SMEP but I think you still have time to get back into the swing of things if OV doesn't show for another 3-4 days and DH feels better by then.


What's going on wit Snack? Did your AF show?:nope: I see the ticker has changed. If that is the case, sounds like the cramps were a lot more bearable this cycle.

tx - our temps are pretty much doing the opposite of each other...you get a fast rise after OV, I get a slow one. You get a dip on dpo4, I get a rise:dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> tx - our temps are pretty much doing the opposite of each other...you get a fast rise after OV, I get a slow one. You get a dip on dpo4, I get a rise:dohh:

Yep. Happily my temps went back up today. I think it was partly that I actually kept the thermometer in my mouth, and partly that I didn't sleep well. (I had crazy stress dreams and woke up covered in sweat when my alarm went off.) Blah. I managed to put out work fires (for a little while, at least), so hopefully I'll calm down and stop being such a ball of nerves. 

OH made reservations at our favorite restaurant tonight. I'd really like a Valentine's glass of wine, especially since I don't think this is our month, but I guess I'll be good. Boo.


----------



## LillyTame

Quiet around here today.


I keep waking up for the bathroom and then having trouble falling back asleep. Last night I didn't even look at the clock because I didn't want to keep doing time-math in my head but that didn't really help. So I really have no clue how accurate mine are.:dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

I'm Here!

No AF yet... actually. I'm kinda irritated that she's not here yet! :finger:Ugh. I just want to get this over with. And actually, the fact that I have NO cramps is only irritating me more! How dare she play these games with me!!!??? I just want to start a new cycle already! :brat:
My boobs are slightly sore, along with my nipples, but nothing like usual. I do however want to believe the little witch is around the corner because I did look pretty plump in my mirror this morning (as i zipped up my pants in my bra n underwear). It is definitely muffin-top Wednesday- following Fat Tuesday, of course.

Why am I so late checking in today? First day of Acupuncture! :pop: (thats all i had to work with! the smilies cant cover everything!)


*my cycle ticker is completely insignificant at this time, regards ovulation. the Pies speak the truth.


----------



## LillyTame

I think that smiley covers it just fine!:thumbup:lol

Well, no AF is good news! I hope we finally get a BFP in this thread!:happydance:


----------



## thayet

Evening ladies! 

Work was busy today - like tx, putting out fires. I didn't get the stress barfs (LOVE that term) but I did hate my life a whole lot. DH barfed on the way to work, and then again at work, so he was home all day feeling :sick:. Does not bode well for :sex: later.. hmf! I suppose it doesn't matter, my OPKs are still negative, unless I've missed the surge. 

@Snackimals: you are being remarkably calm about the whole situation. I am convinced that your muffin-top Wednesday is in fact post-implantation puffiness :thumbup: Mine is caused by nothing other than delicious jelly-filled pastries.. mmm.

@Lilly: I feel bad.. lol.. this is my second fail on my second month of trying SMEPing! Who knew it was so hard?? :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> @Lilly: I feel bad.. lol.. this is my second fail on my second month of trying SMEPing! Who knew it was so hard?? :nope:

Yea, this is my 2nd fail too...I'm convinced if I can get all that BDing in I'll get my BFP. I can't leave things to nature because MY nature is to only BD 2-3 times a month! Don't think that will help me catch the eggy unless timed perfectly. At least this cycle we got 2 times in right before OV, so Im still hopeful. I took today off and ended up cleaning house! We were starting to look like hoarders in our kitchen :dohh: lol Got two litterboxes washed out so far too....one to go! Can't wait till I can hand that duty over to OH! lol


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> @Snackimals: you are being remarkably calm about the whole situation. I am convinced that your muffin-top Wednesday is in fact post-implantation puffiness :thumbup: Mine is caused by nothing other than delicious jelly-filled pastries.. mmm.

I appreciate that you guys try to keep me hopeful, but I already gave that up. I am so pre-AF its ridiculous. Example, I'm having sporadic 'hot-flashes'... just random heat waves that give me 'the vapors'. I am eating anything that crosses my path. And, even though cramping is not an issue, my internal girl-junk just feels tender and AF-ish... you know what I mean.

Plus, let us revisit Exhibit A: I GOT A BFN yesterday!!! :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry to hear about your failed bone-down parties... Thayet & Lilly. But you know what..? If you guys can believe at all that I'm still not 'game-over', then I MOST DEFINITELY aint letting you guys off that easy!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I appreciate that you guys try to keep me hopeful, but I already gave that up. I am so pre-AF its ridiculous. Example, I'm having sporadic 'hot-flashes'... just random heat waves that give me 'the vapors'. I am eating anything that crosses my path. And, even though cramping is not an issue, my internal girl-junk just feels tender and AF-ish... you know what I mean.
> 
> Plus, let us revisit Exhibit A: I GOT A BFN yesterday!!! :dohh:

Oh yea, totally know what you mean. BUT the BFN isn't enough to convince me...some women get their BFPs later. I'm not gonna say any more about it till AF or BFP shows up :shhh: You've partially convinced me with the girl-junk part lol...but not 100%


----------



## thayet

I am lol'ing over here at girl junk and bone-down parties.. hahaha :haha:

Yeah DH is definitely down for the count, but my OPK today was very, VERY negative.. so it's probably fine. I think my cycle is still in the 'settling down' phase, since last AF was pretty negligible. 

Lilly, I'm with you.. for like one week an month I could BD every other day.. the rest of the time I'm all like "don't touuuuch meeeeeee". and DH is all like ":serenade:" and I'm all like ":gun:" and he's all like ":flasher:" and I'm like ":grr:"

You get the idea.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> ... for like one week an month I could BD every other day.. the rest of the time I'm all like "don't touuuuch meeeeeee". and DH is all like ":serenade:" and I'm all like ":gun:" and he's all like ":flasher:" and I'm like ":grr:"
> 
> You get the idea.

Wow Thayet! This is art! Its like _*Interpretative Text*_ <3

*with a BIG touch of Cali... (all the 'likes')


----------



## Snackimals

.. wonder how Texas is doing with her 2ww. You know, she's very popular these days. I was like stalking her earlier, and she was like the coolest TTC-chick in Texas or something, on here. I totally hit her up and was like 'Whose this person?'

ok. it was way less exciting, and not as animated as Thayet. But, its at LEAST 60% true.

*I'll be heading home soon. I'll check in before I go to bed, and/or immediately if AF shows- which ever comes first. (SO work in a legal office. Ridiculous.)


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I am lol'ing over here at girl junk and bone-down parties.. hahaha :haha:
> 
> Lilly, I'm with you.. for like one week an month I could BD every other day.. the rest of the time I'm all like "don't touuuuch meeeeeee". and DH is all like ":serenade:" and I'm all like ":gun:" and he's all like ":flasher:" and I'm like ":grr:"
> 
> You get the idea.

:rofl: I'm dying over here, you guys are too much!


----------



## Snackimals

Going to bed. No AF. Light cramps on and off, kinda scarce really. Hmmmm. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:
 

> Going to bed. No AF. Light cramps on and off, kinda scarce really. Hmmmm. See y'all tomorrow.

Soooo... are you officially "late"? I can't remember if you had a regular cycle length or not. :test:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey ladies! I'm alive, just super super busy. How is everyone?

@thayet - I just laughed so hard at your smiley story that I'm going to have to count it as a possible pregnancy symptom. (I mean, I haven't laughed that hard in previous 2WWs...)

@LillyTame - I don't think you have to SMEP totally perfectly to get pregnant. I can't wait to see what your temps do today. (Mine are being stupid.)

@Snackimals - I'm not that popular - I think we Texans just gravitate toward each other when we hear all our guns going off. :gun: heehee
Also, :test:

As for me, I'm just busy being super busy, blah blah tiny violin. :-({|= I have no interesting symptoms to report. My husband mentioned that he's been having really vivid dreams about babies this week, and Bailey the dog has (apparently) been having weird cravings and has an upset stomach, so I officially have fewer pregnancy symptoms than anyone else in my house. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Snackimals

Good day ladies!


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: I am hanging out/working this morning. Trying to keep myself together. 

I have to tell you guys, because I just totally omitted, that I've been the MOST f'd up I have ever been regards possibly pulling something. My neck has been an issue for a week now. Some days MUCH worse than others. Hence, that is why I went to acupuncture yesterday. And, this neck stuff has so totally consumed me. I just havent really sat down and thought about TTC, specially after my :bfn:... I just moved on to focusing on my neck.

Last night it finally hit me. *I am late*. 

I could hardly sleep thinking about it. I'm slightly anal/OCD, and by 'slightly' I mean CRAZY. I have always documented my start day for my period, for years now, in my planner- that is always in my purse. I finally looked thru that last night, and I have NEVER been later than the 29th day. And, when it is the 29th day (its been 2x in the last year), I start early morning, so it's kinda between the 28th and 29th. 

Today, I am still clear of :witch:... no pinkish/brownish anything. In fact, I have almost no discharge at all. My boobs are no longer swore, although I feel they are still a little swollen. My cramping is still on and off, but def not anything alarming. Specially for me. 

Should I test this evening, or tomorrow morning? I'll just be so devastated to get a :bfn:again... :sadangel:


----------



## txbiscuit

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
> :test::test::test:

Wait. You want me to test??? Am I getting that right??:argh:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> As for me, I'm just busy being super busy, blah blah tiny violin. :-({|= I have no interesting symptoms to report. My husband mentioned that he's been having really vivid dreams about babies this week, and Bailey the dog has (apparently) been having weird cravings and has an upset stomach, so I officially have fewer pregnancy symptoms than anyone else in my house. Have a great day ladies!

This is also more pregnancy symptoms than me....


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> As for me, I'm just busy being super busy, blah blah tiny violin. :-({|= I have no interesting symptoms to report. My husband mentioned that he's been having really vivid dreams about babies this week, and Bailey the dog has (apparently) been having weird cravings and has an upset stomach, so I officially have fewer pregnancy symptoms than anyone else in my house. Have a great day ladies!

:haha:

txbiscuit - come on girl...are you trying to tell Snack something? Timmy's in well? Oh noooooo! :rofl:


Snackimals I think you should test tomorrow with FMU. I've heard of women not getting high enough HCG levels till after a few missed days.


----------



## Snackimals

FMU?
Seriously. No idea.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> FMU?
> Seriously. No idea.

OMG! I'm going to strangle you!:dohh: FMU = first morning urine!


----------



## Snackimals

:shock: Wow. So would NEVER have got that...!


----------



## LillyTame

:dohh::rofl: Ok, I don't even feel bad because that's a basic one. What am I going to do with you :wacko:


----------



## thayet

You guys are hilarious :haha:

But seriously testing first thing in the AM is best.. super-concentrated pee! I say :test: and put us out of our misery already. PLEASE.

Work is.. less than awesome today, so I will probably be pretty busy.. *sigh*. 

No sign of pos OPK yet. The POAS marathon continues.


----------



## Snackimals

Gosh! You guys are vicious. Fine. Fine. I'll test in the a.m. 
I mean, I knew I'd be testing, just was asking regards when would be a better time. I still just dont want to push it, with getting my hopes up. 

Everyone else I've read about getting a BFN before actually missing their period, didnt get AF and then retested once they were days late... and BFP. OR, they were kinda spotting and eventually did get AF.

I'm only hopeful because I have ZERO spotting. Im making my labia numb from wiping already! Good God.

* I did just have like a major HOT FLASH though... ffffffffwwww. I literally got wet from sweating while I was in line at the drug store. WTF!?


----------



## Snackimals

Snackimals said:


> Everyone else I've read about getting a BFN before actually missing their period, didnt get AF and then retested once they were days late... and BFP. OR, they were kinda spotting and eventually did get AF.

This might be the stupidest thing I've ever said on here :dohh::dohh::dohh:
What the f*** am I even actually presenting as information? Like, seriously. Wouldn't that be pretty much, like, EVERYONE and anyone! Ugh... duh; you either get AF or you don't, after a BFN.

What is wrong with me! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Im making my labia numb from wiping already! Good God.

:haha: Sounds like me looking for implantation bleeding (IB):blush: Just wish I had SOME sign already! If I was actually late for AF I would be going bonkers and I work at a clinic so I KNOW I would convince the nurse practitioner to order me a blood test lol


----------



## thayet

I think most HPTs (home pregnancy tests for Snackimals) will show at least a faint positive if you are late for AF. If you're more than a few days late, I can't imagine you NOT getting a :bfp:, unless you're one of those freaky ladies who never gets hCG in their urine ever. But that's like one in a million. 

Dude, do you guys ever get like those deep zits that hurt like the devil but refuse to pop up? I got one brewing right in the middle of my chin.. no other zits to be seen.. and the little motherf*cker will NOT RISE UP TO BE POPPED. Grrrrrr. Sorry, TMI, but I had to share the only exciting thing happening in my day today.


----------



## Snackimals

Thank you. Thank you, sincerely, for recognizing my learning disability.

Deep Zits? TEA TREE OIL! You know, TTO!!! Hello!

No really. Just dab some of that on the sucker, in hours the redness and swelling is gone. The monster itself dead in 2-3 days. I swear by this stuff!

*people say to dilute the TTO with water, but I'm pretty hardcore. I use it just outta the bottle. Nothing wrong with my face. And, my facial lady says its fine too =)


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Thank you. Thank you, sincerely, for recognizing my learning disability.
> 
> Deep Zits? TEA TREE OIL! You know, TTO!!! Hello!
> 
> No really. Just dab some of that on the sucker, in hours the redness and swelling is gone. The monster itself dead in 2-3 days. I swear by this stuff!

I dunno.. this one is in there deep. I'm trying hot compresses and isopropyl alcohol right now. SUPER SEXY valentine's day around here! :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

Let me go look at your profile picture... so I can really get a 'feel' for your Valentines Day.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Dude, do you guys ever get like those deep zits that hurt like the devil but refuse to pop up? I got one brewing right in the middle of my chin.. no other zits to be seen.. and the little motherf*cker will NOT RISE UP TO BE POPPED. Grrrrrr. Sorry, TMI, but I had to share the only exciting thing happening in my day today.

God yes! I have one right now, I was thinking about taking a hot needle to it! lol



Snackimals said:


> Thank you. Thank you, sincerely, for recognizing my learning disability.
> 
> Deep Zits? TEA TREE OIL! You know, TTO!!! Hello!

:dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

:ninja: i'm the neo-acronym ninja! 

i will POAS with FMU ASAP. then, i'll BRB on here to FYI my HPT BFN or BFP. y'all will be VIP getting HPT results.

:happydance:

Who even needs words! Pfff. Words! So 2012! Ugh!


----------



## thayet

Poor DH is still feeling icky, so Valentine's Day will consist of Kraft Dinner, a movie and early bedtime (probably with no :sex: either).. sadness. 

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> :ninja: i'm the neo-acronym ninja!
> 
> i will POAS with FMU ASAP. then, i'll BRB on here to FYI my HPT BFN or BFP. y'all will be VIP getting HPT results.
> 
> :happydance:

Too.. many.. acronyms.. head.. exploding.. :pop:

:rofl:


----------



## Snackimals

Tonight, we got dance... 
For breakfast I got him some gourmet cupcakes & cookies from his fav French bakery, all packed up in a cute red box. He surprised me, seriously, with roses delivered to my work. 

But, tomorrow is our actual date. We're 10 miles from a popular wharf, with a VERY popular fish-market/restaurant... Then prob the gym. We keep it real. Not too shabby, not to zappy.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Tonight, we got dance...
> For breakfast I got him some gourmet cupcakes & cookies from his fav French bakery, all packed up in a cute red box. He surprised me, seriously, with roses delivered to my work.
> 
> But, tomorrow is our actual date. We're 10 miles from a popular wharf, with a VERY popular fish-market/restaurant... Then prob the gym. We keep it real. Not too shabby, not to zappy.

Okay. Cupcakes are my faaaaavourite. If DH is indeed a good husband, he will bring me home some Red Velvet Paso Doble cupcakes from the place next to his work. (@Snackimals: they name all their flavours after dances ie. carrot bunny hop, peanut butter banana hustle, chocolate banana fox trot, etc). 

Favourite flavours, ladies? (I got to use the Canadian 'u' TWICE!)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :ninja: i'm the neo-acronym ninja!
> 
> i will POAS with FMU ASAP. then, i'll BRB on here to FYI my HPT BFN or BFP. y'all will be VIP getting HPT results.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Who even needs words! Pfff. Words! So 2012! Ugh!

:thumbup::happydance:



thayet said:


> Poor DH is still feeling icky, so Valentine's Day will consist of Kraft Dinner, a movie and early bedtime (probably with no :sex: either).. sadness.
> 
> What is everyone else doing?

I'm not really big on gift giving or receiving or doing a whole lot for most holidays. The big ones I may cook a big traditional dinner. For Valentine's OH bought me a box of chocolates and a stuffed hello kitty doll with a dog tag that says our names and forever...such a sweetie. I will use the dog tag as a key chain. I bought him a box of It's its...or something like that...they are basically oatmeal cookie and ice cream sandwhiches covered in chocolate.


----------



## Snackimals

:cake: man. i am such a pig about desserts... i dunno that i have a favorite. but Devil's Food & German Chocolate are NEVER a miss. I like Red Velvet more prob, BUT it can go very wrong sometimes, so I stick to chocolate and only do red when I know for sure. Carrot and Coconut are also a delight! :thumbup:

-i was already wondering about your weirdo 'u' use.

*the only thing I will pass on is mousse anything, or cheesecake. yeah, I'm Mexican and I HATE cheesecake. deal with it my dearest patriots.


----------



## LillyTame

I bit my bottom lip like 3 times in the same spot during lunch...is that a pregnancy sign?


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> I bought him a box of It's its...or something like that...they are basically oatmeal cookie and ice cream sandwhiches covered in chocolate.

*It's It!!!* Representing the BAY AREA! Woot Woot!! San Francisco in the... 'blog'!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> I bought him a box of It's its...or something like that...they are basically oatmeal cookie and ice cream sandwhiches covered in chocolate.
> 
> *It's It!!!* Representing the BAY AREA! Woot Woot!! San Francisco in the... 'blog'!Click to expand...

:thumbup:Glad to see someone knows it, I just figured he is a weirdo lol I love my big weirdo :blush:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Okay. Cupcakes are my faaaaavourite. If DH is indeed a good husband, he will bring me home some Red Velvet Paso Doble cupcakes from the place next to his work. (@Snackimals: they name all their flavours after dances ie. carrot bunny hop, peanut butter banana hustle, chocolate banana fox trot, etc).
> 
> Favourite flavours, ladies? (I got to use the Canadian 'u' TWICE!)

I'm sure he'll be a good DH... we can keep him.

And kudos on the 'dance muffins'... 
...reminds me of what Im gunna look like tonight... a dance muffin... :cry:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey ladies! We pretty much celebrated Valentine's Day yesterday with dinner out. Hubs got me flowers, and I got him a card. It has been too hectic for it to even feel like a holiday this week.

Tonight I'll probably be stuck at work until 8 or 9. Then if I'm not done, I'll head home and work some more. Blah. At least I'm accruing lots of comp time and can maybe leave early tomorrow (I *have* to finish this project tonight. Must.) 

You ladies must eat all the delicious desserts for me. After the rich food I had for dinner last night, I should probably eat nothing but steamed vegetables and grilled chicken for at least the next month.


----------



## Snackimals

I'll be sneaking out soon... I'll check in later. 
Again, if AF shows, I will log in immediately. 
Otherwise, I'll most casually keep you guys posted.

Lots of Love & Kisses, and Mega Baby Dust your way! To my Favorite Bumpy Buddies ever! Have a fierce Valentines Day! Even if you have veggies and chicken breast: Hope you love it!

:cloud9::kiss::hug::wohoo::bunny:<3:-({|=:drunk::icecream:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Lots of Love & Kisses, and Mega Baby Dust your way! To my Favorite Bumpy Buddies ever! Have a fierce Valentines Day! Even if you have veggies and chicken breast: Hope you love it!
> :cloud9::kiss::hug::wohoo::bunny:<3:-({|=:drunk::icecream:

:hugs::flower:


----------



## thayet

You guys are the best.. tx, don't work too hard! Or at least sleep in tomorrow morning. 

I'm going to look at houses for sale online.. *sigh*. This is why it's dangerous to start looking, you inevitably BUY something!

@Lilly: that present sounds adorable. Awwwwwwwwww. 

DH is feeling better! Time to BONE DOWN :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## LillyTame

Ugh, my left shoulder and neck are killing me! I went and bought tylenol extra strength and I swear that didn't touch the pain...I think it made it angrier! Can't wait to get off work and just go lie down. I think this is obviously a pregnancy symptom. *nodding my head* yep :thumbup: lol


----------



## txbiscuit

@thayet - Thanks! I think I'm actually going to go in at 6:30 tomorrow morning. Then I can leave at 10:00 am and start my weekend early! Glad your DH is feeling better. Yay for :sex:

@Snackimals - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

@Lilly - my neck hurts too! Psycle buddiesssss!

There was a pregnant lady in my circuit training class the other day. If she can do the exercises pregnant, I am probably not doing anything so strenuous it'll keep a bean from implanting. With that said, I'll probably stick to walking/weights for the next few days, mostly because I need some time off from all responsibilities. This has been a long $&@#% week!
My weekend plans:
:sleep: :munch: :loo: :sleep: 
Maybe :shower: 
Maybe.


----------



## Snackimals

Just a quick update... No AF. No signs of it, still. Dance today was hardcore, Native stuff... Full of squats and things not easy. Thought I'd get AF for sure if she's 'at the door'... Nothing. 
I'll test tomorrow morning.
TTYL!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Just a quick update... No AF. No signs of it, still. Dance today was hardcore, Native stuff... Full of squats and things not easy. Thought I'd get AF for sure if she's 'at the door'... Nothing.
> I'll test tomorrow morning.
> TTYL!

Ugh... saw you posted. I was holding my breath waiting to see your post! Whoooo! Glad no AF :thumbup: See ya in the morning FXd!


AFM, OH told me one of his coworker's is pregnant :growlmad: I was not happy lol...he was like, I thought you would be happy for them. I'm like NO. I'll be happy for them when WE are pregnant :sulk: Soooo jealous! Told him I don't wanna hear about anyone else (except my bump buddies) until we get our BFP. HMPH!


----------



## Snackimals

:bfn: & I think :witch: is coming.... So depressed.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh no Snackimals! I'm so sorry. :nope: I hope it's just cramps.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :bfn: & I think :witch: is coming.... So depressed.

:hugs: Awww, I was so hoping to see BFP this morning :cry: But as long as AF doesn't show, there is still a chance. I've read stories of women actually needing a blood test weeks after late AF to prove BFP because they just don't produce enough HCG in their urine. and I'm still hopeful seeing as how you aren't usually late for AF.


AFM, tiny temp drop today, but I took tylenol twice yesterday and then woke up before my usual time...so I don't have much to say about that temp. It's a 3 day weekend for me, which means too much time on my hands to symptom spot! :dohh: I can guarantee *at least* 6 tests will be taken between now and Tuesday lol


----------



## Snackimals

:yellowcard: 
Im pretty OUT of the game. I have the 'usual' REAL cramps now, and some brownish spotting when I wipe. 
This cycle has been actually WORSE than the last one, and I didnt think it was possible. My :witch: really found a way to break my heart... :cry: And thats not easy to do. I pride myself in having a 'rockstar' attitude about everything. This is really hard for me.


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> AFM, tiny temp drop today, but I took tylenol twice yesterday and then woke up before my usual time...so I don't have much to say about that temp. It's a 3 day weekend for me, which means too much time on my hands to symptom spot! :dohh: I can guarantee *at least* 6 tests will be taken between now and Tuesday lol

:dance: Team Lilly!!! 
I'm gunna focus all my energy and thoughts on Ms. Lil & Ms. Tx!!! :happydance:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> :yellowcard:
> Im pretty OUT of the game. I have the 'usual' REAL cramps now, and some brownish spotting when I wipe.
> This cycle has been actually WORSE than the last one, and I didnt think it was possible. My :witch: really found a way to break my heart... :cry: And thats not easy to do. I pride myself in having a 'rockstar' attitude about everything. This is really hard for me.

Ugh.. this is super, super shitty.. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> :yellowcard:
> Im pretty OUT of the game. I have the 'usual' REAL cramps now, and some brownish spotting when I wipe.
> This cycle has been actually WORSE than the last one, and I didnt think it was possible. My :witch: really found a way to break my heart... :cry: And thats not easy to do. I pride myself in having a 'rockstar' attitude about everything. This is really hard for me.

That is really, really crappy. I tell myself I'm not going to allow myself to get excited unless AF is late. I can imagine how awful it must feel to allow yourself that excitement and then still be crushed. That's just a huge blow. I'm so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :yellowcard:
> Im pretty OUT of the game. I have the 'usual' REAL cramps now, and some brownish spotting when I wipe.
> This cycle has been actually WORSE than the last one, and I didnt think it was possible. My :witch: really found a way to break my heart... :cry: And thats not easy to do. I pride myself in having a 'rockstar' attitude about everything. This is really hard for me.

:hugs:Oh no, it seemed so promising :nope:
This TTC crap is the pits. Earlier I was thinking about how I might feel if I get another AF. *depressed now* We seriously need a BFP in our little group to bring hope back.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm a little grumpy today. I ordered what I thought was a pack of two digital pregnancy tests. As it turned out, they were just stupid blue dye tests. I overpaid for tests that don't even work as well as what I have. Grr. :grr:

Oh well. I'm getting the beginnings of my 8-9dpo progesterone drop migraine anyway, so it looks like it'll be a moot point.


----------



## Snackimals

:nope::nope::nope:
you know... it's like, last time I told myself, "I will only get emotionally involved once I'm late with AF. And, ONLY then."
So, the little b**** decides to totally F*** with me and: BE LATE :cry:

I will say_ NOTHING_ more regards any future TTC endeavors. She wins. All I can do is BD and hope for the best. 

This time, I even had my man on the Baby Train. He's been so on 'it' with this that he knew I was late... So even he was telling me how he'd done the math, and that our baby would be an October baby... ugh. Kill me.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I'm a little grumpy today. I ordered what I thought was a pack of two digital pregnancy tests. As it turned out, they were just stupid blue dye tests. I overpaid for tests that don't even work as well as what I have. Grr. :grr:
> 
> Oh well. I'm getting the beginnings of my 8-9dpo progesterone drop migraine anyway, so it looks like it'll be a moot point.

I am a terrible person to get any love from today... but,
Dont let the migraine stuff get to you. There's just nothing certain. And, we need a BFP for the sake of the group :flower: 

You and Lil are all the hopes I have left, for now. (Because Thayet is coming up strong)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :nope::nope::nope:
> you know... it's like, last time I told myself, "I will only get emotionally involved once I'm late with AF. And, ONLY then."
> So, the little b**** decides to totally F*** with me and: BE LATE :cry:
> 
> I will say_ NOTHING_ more regards any future TTC endeavors. She wins. All I can do is BD and hope for the best.
> 
> This time, I even had my man on the Baby Train. He's been so on 'it' with this that he knew I was late... So even he was telling me how he'd done the math, and that our baby would be an October baby... ugh. Kill me.

Awww, it's so sweet to hear about a DH getting that involved. My OH is more on the "it will happen when it happens" side of things. But after sexy time he does say "don't you need to prop ya butt up?" lol and he helps me with the pillows lol...it's a pretty funny sight.

Lately, I've been thinking about giving up on temping...I think it's just added stress I don't need keeping me awake. I think I'm going to just use the OPKs when *I* think I'm about due to OV, sexytime around that time and then see where things go. It's too early in the process for me to be this stressed about it, it's obviously going to take some time. pffft


----------



## Snackimals

Tell me about it! I dunno how you ladies do it to temp and chart so faithfully. I am a ball of stress with just a handful of OPKs per cycle. Just look at me.

I need to really grasp that this is not going to be accomplished very quickly.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I need to really grasp that this is not going to be accomplished very quickly.

I think that's going to be the key for me...accepting that it's likely not going to happen right away. But that's hard to remember when it's beat into your brain that one oopsy will end in pregnancy!


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> I need to really grasp that this is not going to be accomplished very quickly.
> 
> I think that's going to be the key for me...accepting that it's likely not going to happen right away. But that's hard to remember when it's beat into your brain that one oopsy will end in pregnancy!Click to expand...

Ah, health class. "Don't have sex because you WILL get pregnant. And die." 

And a gem from my own health teacher: "I've never had a baby, but I know from raising puppies that you most likely will get pregnant if you have unprotected sex even once."

:nope:

It's weird that something that is such a major life event is so far out of our control. It's so different from house-buying, getting married, graduating from college, changing jobs, etc. I have felt out of the running this cycle since day 1, so I'm hoping I won't be as crushed this month by a BFN. I have a feeling it'll still sting pretty badly, though.

As for temping/charting... I think I like keeping up with charting because it appeals to some deeply ingrained data-loving part of my brain. I have apps where for months I have faithfully logged calories eaten, weights lifted, miles/routes/speeds run, and migraine headaches. (I like charts and graphs. Nerd alert! :amartass:) Charting is just another thing I do to collect data about myself. If it starts to stress me out, I'll quit. I guess it probably helps that I charted for birth control, so it's not exclusively associated with TTC for me.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> And a gem from my own health teacher: "I've never had a baby, but I know from raising puppies that you most likely will get pregnant if you have unprotected sex even once."

OMG, this has to be the best! lmao


----------



## thayet

You know what it is.. you read through these forums, seeing ladies who are over the 1-year mark ttc, and you think to yourself "obviously I will get this done before that long. A few months at best." And you convince yourself of that, wholeheartedly. And then you get your heart broken over and over. 

Ugh.. we are having people over for dinner.. with their baby. Time to play hostess!


----------



## Snackimals

Yeah, I did think I was cooler than most. Thought it'd be a breeze. 

Update. I called my doctor. And went in for an appt. 
I actually still haven't started bleeding. This morning was nothing more than rusty colored stains when I wipe, and they didn't last long. My cramps are a bit stronger now. But everything else, the same. I called actually hope'n to get an appt for late next week. 

Because of the cramping, he saw me today. I peed in a cup. Negative test results. And, since I was already there anyways and my paps is due this year, he went to 'town.' 

First of, it sucked to get my 3rd negative. Second, I was NOT prepared for a paps. Gosh! Third, he gave me 4 months- if I ain't knocked up by then, it's time to check out options. Lastly, I STILL have no AF. Ahhggggggg! So freakn annoying! 
I want 'start-overs' already! Wah. 

Thanks for all you words! It's awesome to be surrounded by chicks that just get me! That feel my anxiety and frustration. 

I CAN'T WAIT TO JUST BE READING YOUR UPDATES, while I commence cycle #3..? I already lost count.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh Snack, I am so sorry. That is rough. Boo for paps. I mean, yay that they save lives and all, but boo for the actual process. Yowsers. 

How is everyone this morning? I went to bed last night and slept for 12 hours. I dreamed about giraffes all night (random), and when I flipped on the TV this morning, a nature show about giraffes was playing. Clearly, I am psychic. :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet - where aaaare yoooou?

Snack - Aren't paps the worse thing ever?! And men complain because they have their balls grabbed and have to cough! Ppfffft!

tx - has FF said anything about your chart being triphasic? (I'm not saying it is, I just think this is what I would expect one to look like...I'm still trying to really understand it)


----------



## txbiscuit

Blerg. I had a long reply composed and then accidentally hit the back button on my phone. 

FF has not said anything about a triphasic pattern. I'm nervous to see if I start spotting (as usual) today or tomorrow. Tryyyying not to symptom spot, but failing. :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

I understand their definition to a triphasic chart...it's just when I look at the ones that they are calling triphasic, I don't really SEE it.

My symptom spotting has gotten so bad that I'm making note of the stuff that's NOT happening...for example...the last 2 TWWs I got hiccups ALL the frickin time...none so far this cycle. Boobies sore, nope. Acne...not that bad.:coffee:


----------



## txbiscuit

I can never really tell either. Your chart seems more triphasic than mine, especially if you really did Ov a day earlier than FF thinks.

FF took away my solid crosshairs AGAIN. I really am starting to veer more toward the "hate" side of my love/hate relationship with Fertility Friend.


----------



## Snackimals

5 days till testing!!! Lets go Texas, LETS GO!!! 

Lil, just stay busy girl! Don't get too involved with symptoms, take it from me ):

Where's Canada?


----------



## thayet

Sorry.. I slept in until like noon. One little dinner with friends and I get tired beyond belief. Thought those prenatal vitamins were supposed to give you mega-energy or something. :nope:

My OPKs are getting no darker.. on track for my first anovulatory cycle, or a reaaally long one. Yay!

I think I might throw in the towel this month.. I kinda don't care right now. Is that weird? :wacko:


----------



## txbiscuit

@thayet :hugs: You've had a rough month with your DH being sick and people looking at your house and craziness at work. That's a lot to have going on. Also, SMEP can make anyone who ovulates later in their cycle feel like giving up. It's a lot of peeing on sticks that are negative and BD when you may not feel like it. (Next month, I'm not going to start BD on cd8 or peeing on OPKs at cd10.)

I think it's normal to feel like you want to give up. I'm pretty sure all four of us have felt like that... at least five times in the past three days.


----------



## LillyTame

Ummm, yea..what tx said...EXACTLY!:thumbup: lol


----------



## LillyTame

OK, I trust YOU guys. Go to this thread and tell me if you see anything on this woman's stick from this morning. I don't see SHIT! lmao But it kills me when a bunch of other women will be like "Oh yea, I see it for sure" *eye roll*

If one of you see it then I will believe it. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-begin-7dpo-test-added-am-seeing-things.html


----------



## txbiscuit

I don't see anything. And I am terrible about seeing lines that aren't there.


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so hungry today! I am eating us out of house and home. (Normal PMS for me.) I want OH to wake up and go get food with me, but he has to work tonight. I should go to the grocery store and restock all the groceries I've eaten, but I may just order pizza instead.

:munch: :munch: :munch: :munch: :munch: :munch:


----------



## LillyTame

lol! You sound just like me on both issues! I can't see lines that ARE NOT there and I'd rather order a pizza then actually shop and cook sometimes lol. I waited till OH got up and I told him to make cheest eggs for me and his future kid lol...he is cooking now *big grin*


----------



## txbiscuit

LOL. I did that last month. "Do you think you could take the trash out for me and your possible baby?" Heehee.


----------



## thayet

I see nothing on that stick... 7dpo is like WAY WAY EARLY. Also, you only get a positive that early if it's multiples.. it's probably an evap line that she's seeing. 

Yeah, it's hard to describe the not-caring feeling - it's not that I'm sad because it hasn't happened yet, maybe I just need a break. Also the late ovulation business is ridiculous - the waiting is killing me.


----------



## LillyTame

Thayet - Looking at your old charts I would think you will ov between the 18-19, just a guess


----------



## txbiscuit

I was joking to OH today that I must be pregnant b/c I drooled in my sleep (sorry, I'm gross). He said "Someone will say anything is a pregnancy symptom, Drooella DeVille." So we played a game where he called out imaginary symptoms and I Googled. 

Turns out he's right: itchy mouth... sweaty palms... twitchy butt...

Moral of the story? No more symptom spotting for me (at least not in front of the hubs).


----------



## thayet

lol @ twitchy butt :)

@Lilly: yeah I know, but I was convinced that it would move up this cycle.. no signs that it's actually imminent, either. I'm thinking of buying internet Clomid and taking control of my own destiny in March-April.


----------



## LillyTame

I think my butt is twitching :rofl:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> lol @ twitchy butt :)
> 
> @Lilly: yeah I know, but I was convinced that it would move up this cycle.. no signs that it's actually imminent, either. I'm thinking of buying internet Clomid and taking control of my own destiny in March-April.

I get how you feel. Just be careful, though! Any chance you could fib to your doctor and get him/her to prescribe Clomid? That way they could at least watch out for hyperstimulation of your ovaries and stuff.


----------



## thayet

I wish there was a twitchy-butt smiley. :haha:

I really need to work on that at-home hobby, man. Browsing the real estate listings does NOT qualify. :comp:

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm watching TV and waiting for OH to wake up to go to work. After he leaves, I'll probably go to Target for PMS chocolate. My life is a non-stop rollercoaster! :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

I'm having a lazy day with OH just made some blueberry muffins yum!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I'm watching TV and waiting for OH to wake up to go to work. After he leaves, I'll probably go to Target for PMS chocolate. My life is a non-stop rollercoaster! :winkwink:

The Target here is supposed to open in April! So excited! :dance:

@tx: yeah I know.. not ideal to do it on your own. However, my family doctor is brand-new (my old one moved) and won't touch me until it's been 1 year ttc. He's also young and doesn't know much about fertility treatment, so what he'd do is refer me to a RE and then I'd get to wait some more. I could go private, but that's expensive. I suggested cycle monitoring and he turned me down flat. Asshole. If I still worked at my old lab, I could've done my own bloodwork. :roll:


----------



## txbiscuit

Bleh, that's the worst. I hope he's young and flaky and decides to move.


----------



## LillyTame

OH just fell asleep, I'm officially bored...hmmmmm what should I do?...Maybe look up twitchy butt symptoms lmao yes tx, I missed the point of your story lol

EDIT: Ran across a pinterest ad, decided to make a baby board instead! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I love Pinterest.

There were FIVE pregnant ladies at Target. (I think there were 10 non-employees in the whole store.) So... I decided Target had exceeded its pregnancy quotient, which meant I couldn't be pregnant, which meant I should buy all the chocolate.

It made sense at the time.

Anyway, I found this little "sew your own raccoon" project in the clearance bin, so I got it. These next three days are going to be the worst, and I'll need to stay busy. (Although I'm thinking my extreme carb cravings are a sign AF is on her way. Stupid witch.)


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I love Pinterest.
> 
> There were FIVE pregnant ladies at Target. (I think there were 10 non-employees in the whole store.) So... I decided Target had exceeded its pregnancy quotient, which meant I couldn't be pregnant, which meant I should buy all the chocolate.
> 
> It made sense at the time.
> 
> Anyway, I found this little "sew your own raccoon" project in the clearance bin, so I got it. These next three days are going to be the worst, and I'll need to stay busy. (Although I'm thinking my extreme carb cravings are a sign AF is on her way. Stupid witch.)

It makes sense to me! :) Also: love raccoons. And yes, busy is best - I think I'm going to save all my crappy, time-intensive home projects for the 2ww.. cleaning out closets, etc. 

Guys.. look at my chart. Is it me, or has FF lost its mind?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yes. FF has lost it's mind.

Edit: I think FF is basing that on cervical position and EWCM.


----------



## txbiscuit

9dpo. Cue lunatic mode. Any efforts to avoid symptom spotting have gone out the window. :wacko:

My temps dropped this morning, but not as much as I expected. No migraine, but I still kinda have a headache. No spotting or cramping, but that could be the Vitex/vitamins. 

Blahhh. I just need to white knuckle it through the next three days and then POAS *if* AF is late.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I love Pinterest.
> 
> There were FIVE pregnant ladies at Target. (I think there were 10 non-employees in the whole store.) So... I decided Target had exceeded its pregnancy quotient, which meant I couldn't be pregnant, which meant I should buy all the chocolate.
> 
> It made sense at the time.
> 
> Anyway, I found this little "sew your own raccoon" project in the clearance bin, so I got it. These next three days are going to be the worst, and I'll need to stay busy. (Although I'm thinking my extreme carb cravings are a sign AF is on her way. Stupid witch.)

Maybe your baby really loves CHOCOLATE! :happydance:

Can't wait to see the raccoon project.

Thayet: I am totally with you. This coming up cycle I'll continue documenting my OPKs, but BDing as usual. I kinda need some time off. And I'm pretty comfortable with it. I just don't want to care so much.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> 9dpo. Cue lunatic mode. Any efforts to avoid symptom spotting have gone out the window. :wacko:
> 
> My temps dropped this morning, but not as much as I expected. No migraine, but I still kinda have a headache. No spotting or cramping, but that could be the Vitex/vitamins.
> 
> Blahhh. I just need to white knuckle it through the next three days and then POAS *if* AF is late.

:happydance::dust::dance::dust:


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals!!!! Long time no see! (24 hours is too long. :haha:)

Has AF shown yet?


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Snackimals!!!! Long time no see! (24 hours is too long. :haha:)
> 
> Has AF shown yet?

She is here. With a vengeance. I was totally immobile yesterday. I cancelled everything I had to do... :cry:

Today is a new day. With a new ticker... that seems more compatible with my mood regards this coming up cycle. Imagine a slow pace for the horse. Kinda bored, in desert.


----------



## txbiscuit

Ugh. I am sorry AF has been awful. I hope AF is over soon. 

I love the horse ticker! That is probably my favorite ticker I've seen on here!


----------



## Snackimals

I'm getting ready to go have breakfast with my sister... I'll check in shortly after. 

I'm keeping my spirits up for you Ms. Texas!!! Yeee-ha!!!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Guys.. look at my chart. Is it me, or has FF lost its mind?

Apparently FF has gone completely bonkers :wacko: I wonder what it will do when you start putting in pos OPKs!



txbiscuit said:


> 9dpo. Cue lunatic mode. Any efforts to avoid symptom spotting have gone out the window. :wacko:
> 
> My temps dropped this morning, but not as much as I expected. No migraine, but I still kinda have a headache. No spotting or cramping, but that could be the Vitex/vitamins.
> 
> Blahhh. I just need to white knuckle it through the next three days and then POAS *if* AF is late.

My temp dropped too! Psycle sisters for sure! BUT I woke up an hour early and just HAD to go to the bathroom so I went ahead and took my temp right then....hence the non-solid bubble.

I am in such a neutral place right now. Don't feel like this is my month, don't feel like it isn't. Don't feel pregnant, don't feel like AF is coming for sure. :coffee:



Snackimals said:


> She is here. With a vengeance. I was totally immobile yesterday. I cancelled everything I had to do... :cry:
> 
> Today is a new day. With a new ticker... that seems more compatible with my mood regards this coming up cycle. Imagine a slow pace for the horse. Kinda bored, in desert.

Sorry to hear about that witch really being a bitch...hmph :growlmad:. I love the new ticker though...makes sense :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

@Snackimals: sorry about AF and her witchiness. Although, on the bright side (if there is one), at least you're getting a true AF. Out with the old, in with the new, right? Just picture all your lady parts getting a spring cleaning. Sorry, it was the only bright side I could come up with. :haha: Love the new ticker, too!

@txbiscuit: you are STRONG.. stick with it! Just picture NOT getting all those stupid BFNs at 9 and 10dpo.. it's worth it to not test yet. Hang in there! Also I want to see this raccoon project too!

@Lilly: I agree.. completely bonkers. No positive OPK yet.. it's killing me.


----------



## thayet

Anyone alive? Boooooored.. :sleep:


----------



## LillyTame

just got back in from snorkeling, it was a beautiful day. I'll go over pics later and see if i have any worth sharing. I'm about to take a mini nap then we gotta do our grocery shopping for the week

*Caution symptom spotting ahead* I've been having this pinching feeling all day, not crampy like pre-af...just pinchy :shrug: I'm around the time of "average" implantation, right? well fx'd (Uh thats fingers crossed for snack)


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> just got back in from snorkeling, it was a beautiful day. I'll go over pics later and see if i have any worth sharing. I'm about to take a mini nap then we gotta do our grocery shopping for the week
> 
> *Caution symptom spotting ahead* I've been having this pinching feeling all day, not crampy like pre-af...just pinchy :shrug: I'm around the time of "average" implantation, right? well fx'd (Uh thats fingers crossed for snack)

Hey I just noticed that your O date was late this month, too! Weird.. I'm curious to see if your LP stays the same as last cycle. So frustrating when your predicted dates don't turn out to be correct! FX for "good pinches" :) I'm also feeling pinches, but that could be the result of the fried onion appetizer I had at Tony Roma's last night :blush:


----------



## LillyTame

Im hoping my lp stays the same at 12day, which will give me a 35day cycle! Insane! Lol if it comes earlier than that im going to be scared something is wrong.


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay for snorkeling and onion rings and leaving the house in general! I have done nothing this weekend but sleep, eat, and nap. Well, and go to Target and make a raccoon. (I will post a pic later.) I have to do laundry tonight or the situation may get desperate. 

:laundry: :hangwashing:

Still no spotting. I will sing the praises of Vitex from the hilltops if I really don't get spotting before AF this month. I haven't had cramps either, although (with the exception of last month) those usually don't start until AF gets here. Still (so far) who has two thumbs and recommends Vitex? txbiscuit. :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry. I've been running errands all day. And about to head out again. 

Ooh! Tx & Lil! Very exciting!

Thayet, your catching up


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> Yay for snorkeling and onion rings and leaving the house in general! I have done nothing this weekend but sleep, eat, and nap. Well, and go to Target and make a raccoon. (I will post a pic later.) I have to do laundry tonight or the situation may get desperate.
> 
> :laundry: :hangwashing:
> 
> Still no spotting. I will sing the praises of Vitex from the hilltops if I really don't get spotting before AF this month. I haven't had cramps either, although (with the exception of last month) those usually don't start until AF gets here. Still (so far) who has two thumbs and recommends Vitex? txbiscuit. :thumbup:

Now that you mention it, I also didn't spot this past cycle. Must be the Fertilaid. And, that may also be why my cramps didnt suck so bad during PMS. :shrug: Good call. Although of course, nothing explains my tardiness. Ugh. Still hating it.

Moving on, I cant wait to see what happens with your POAS HPT coming up at the indicated DPO. Hurray BFP! :baby: 

Of course, I keep Thayet and Lil closely at bay! We shall see! :cloud9:

Post that raccoon already! I cant wait to see it! 

Note to all, before calling it a night; I am going traditional/indigenous tomorrow. Yall may hear from me a bit late tomorrow. I am going to a lady that does traditional medicine and message. She is 'aligning my womb'.... I am actually really excited. I'll let you know how it goes. Mexicans- in Mexico- are really serious about traditional medicine, and I'm lucky I found someone. I had just thought about how I would totally do this if I knew someone, and I came across this persons info 3 days ago. Sounds like its time. 

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## thayet

Womb aligning sounds like serious business! Good luck Snackimals!

Apparently, back in the day, some girls used having a 'tipped uterus' as an excuse to get out of gym class or whatever. In real life it can lead to difficulty conceiving. I had no idea the thing could move around, or be bent different ways! Gosh, I really love Wikipedia.. more on the uterus in case you guys were interested. 

I don't know about you guys, but I've been having super vivid dreams lately. Twice in one week I actually remember what I dreamed about, which is unusual for me. Of course, the dreams were weird and made no sense.

Also: proper temperature drop today! Suck it, FF! YOU WERE WRONG :growlmad:

EDIT: @tx: isn't Vitex amazing? Maybe you will be our first Vitex :bfp:!


----------



## txbiscuit

I have a tipped uterus. My OB mentioned it the last time I went in for my annual. I asked her what it meant - she didn't really answer the question. That Wikipedia article is super helpful.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I have a tipped uterus. My OB mentioned it the last time I went in for my annual. I asked her what it meant - she didn't really answer the question. That Wikipedia article is super helpful.

Really? Hmm.. I might ask at my next annual exam. Although I'm sure somebody would've mentioned it prior to now. Glad to hear the article was useful! Apparently something like 20% of women have it, so I doubt it's anything to worry about. Also, crazy to think that the uterus is only 3 inches long.. that is NOT big. Talk about stretchy.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I have a tipped uterus. My OB mentioned it the last time I went in for my annual. I asked her what it meant - she didn't really answer the question. That Wikipedia article is super helpful.
> 
> Really? Hmm.. I might ask at my next annual exam. Although I'm sure somebody would've mentioned it prior to now. Glad to hear the article was useful! Apparently something like 20% of women have it, so I doubt it's anything to worry about. Also, crazy to think that the uterus is only 3 inches long.. that is NOT big. Talk about stretchy.Click to expand...

Wow! No wonder some women get cramps early in pregnancy.


----------



## txbiscuit

@Lilly - Your temps are still up! Woo!

@Snackimals - That is really cool that you found a traditional healer. You'll have to keep us updated on how it goes. That's really exciting!

@thayet - I've got nothing for you - I'm assuming you'll be gone all day. :sex:
:winkwink:

I gagged twice this morning - once from the smell of my prenatals, and once from the smell of Bailey's dog food. I have never felt this excited to be nauseous in my whole life. :sick: Fingers crossed this is not just the stress barfs. [-o&lt;


----------



## txbiscuit

Where is everyone? I mean, I know where Snackimals is, and I can guess where thayet is sex: or :comp:)... So I guess what I mean is, where is Lilly? And when will you guys finish work/being awesome and busy and come talk to me?

I am sorry. I have gone off the deep end, y'all. :shipw:


----------



## LillyTame

thayet - that's a beautiful dip! Did you try an OPK yet?



txbiscuit said:


> @Lilly - Your temps are still up! Woo!
> 
> I gagged twice this morning - once from the smell of my prenatals, and once from the smell of Bailey's dog food. I have never felt this excited to be nauseous in my whole life. :sick: Fingers crossed this is not just the stress barfs. [-o&lt;

I'm still not very impressed with my temps, especially since I've either been waking up 1-2hrs before my usual time. I actually want to quit altogether but then I remember that if it turns out we need fertility help docs wants to see that you've tried a year, so it would behove me to keep going, as not to delay the process in the future *Le sigh Never thought baby making was going to be such hard work.


FX'd you're our first BFP! When are you testing? Wednesday?


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Where is everyone? I mean, I know where Snackimals is, and I can guess where thayet is sex: or :comp:)... So I guess what I mean is, where is Lilly? And when will you guys finish work/being awesome and busy and come talk to me?

I'm here! Actually have today off, so I slept in a bit wooohoo! I will spend most of the day napping just because it's my favorite thing to do on my day off!:sleep: I swear I was a cat in a past life! Then I need to sneak in some home work before the day is over.


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> FX'd you're our first BFP! When are you testing? Wednesday?

I don't think I can wait until Wednesday. Actually, I technically already started POAS. :blush: You know those blue dye +/- tests that I accidentally bought? I figured I would use one this morning to kill my strong desire to POAS (and also to use those tests up and get them out of the house; two birds, one stone, etc.). I got a shaaaaaadow of a line, but I really don't trust those tests at all. So I am going to try a First Response tomorrow morning. 

[-o&lt;


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> FX'd you're our first BFP! When are you testing? Wednesday?
> 
> I don't think I can wait until Wednesday. Actually, I technically already started POAS. :blush: You know those blue dye +/- tests that I accidentally bought? I figured I would use one this morning to kill my strong desire to POAS (and also to use those tests up and get them out of the house; two birds, one stone, etc.). I got a shaaaaaadow of a line, but I really don't trust those tests at all. So I am going to try a First Response tomorrow morning.
> 
> [-o&lt;Click to expand...

EEEK! SHUT UP! :rofl: I really hate those blue dye ones too ever since I got an evap on one...but LET'S SEE it! See if you can take a pic! Try an OPK if you don't want to use your 1st response yet. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Ok, now you've brung out the POAS addict in me and I want you to pee on EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> EEEK! SHUT UP! :rofl: I really hate those blue dye ones too ever since I got an evap on one...but LET'S SEE it! See if you can take a pic! Try an OPK if you don't want to use your 1st response yet. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Ok, now you've brung out the POAS addict in me and I want you to pee on EVERYTHING! lol

LOL! I know! I want to pee on everything too! I keep imagining myself peeing on a $5 bill to keep myself from using up my 1st responses. 

Here is a link: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/all-user-images99629

Does that link work?


----------



## LillyTame

Yes it works! AND YES I see what you are talking about! And I NEEEEEEEVER see faint/shadow lines. EEEK EEK EEEEEK!:happydance:

Ok...let me calm down!

First thought (rational thought)...if it's real, you will definitely get a better line by waiting another day.

Second thought....blue dye test frickin suck donkey balls! Take an OPK! See what happens!

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## txbiscuit

You see it too?! :loopy: 

I will try an OPK when I get home. I think I have one left. I -cough- also plan to stop on the way home and get 4-5 Dollar Tree tests and -cough cough - probably a digital for just in case AF is actually late.


----------



## thayet

Dude I think I kinda sorta see it! MORE STICKS PEED ON, PLEASE!

That. Is. Super. Exciting. 

But we will keep it together until.. well. Right, ladies? CALM. 

I actually have napped most of the day.. ridiculous. OPKs getting more negative, I think I missed it. Too excited to care :)


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> You see it too?! :loopy:
> 
> I will try an OPK when I get home. I think I have one left. I -cough- also plan to stop on the way home and get 4-5 Dollar Tree tests and -cough cough - probably a digital for just in case AF is actually late.


You should probably get some cough drops too :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

I am trying not to let myself get excited, but... it is really hard not to. Logically, I know I need to wait until tomorrow and take a 1st Response (and 37 other tests of varying brands). But waiting is haaarrrrd. :hissy:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I am trying not to let myself get excited, but... it is really hard not to. Logically, I know I need to wait until tomorrow and take a 1st Response (and 37 other tests of varying brands). But waiting is haaarrrrd. :hissy:

If you are looking for someone to talk you down from the ledge i guess you better wait for snack and thayet, because ive already said i want you to pee on EVERYthing lol


----------



## thayet

I know it's hard to wait, but waiting until tomorrow morning will be the best thing. Can you go out to a movie or something to pass the time? It's a holiday in the US too, right? Or treat yourself to a nice dinner or ice cream, get out of the house and *go* somewhere.. that should help. 

I can't go anywhere because everything is freakin' closed. Even the GROCERY stores.. gahhh. Guess who forgot to buy groceries yesterday? :dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

It is a holiday, but not for my office (jerks!). My coworker/mentor took me out for frozen yogurt to talk about a project, which helped me get over the initial "I have to pee on something right nowwwww" feelings I was having. Now I'm going to work out and then eat dinner, so I think that should get me through the evening.


----------



## LillyTame

Well, since I'm not going to get my way with tx...let's talk about ME! lol I'm no longer feeling neutral...I physically feel like AF is due any day now. But on the bright side of that if I was pregnant now I would have had a early november, Scopio baby for sure. My next predicted OV date will give me a Sagittarius and very close to not being in November at all :thumbup: That all matches up to my granny so I'm much more happy about that!:hugs:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Well, since I'm not going to get my way with tx...let's talk about ME! lol I'm no longer feeling neutral...I physically feel like AF is due any day now. But on the bright side of that if I was pregnant now I would have had a early november, Scopio baby for sure. My next predicted OV date will give me a Sagittarius and very close to not being in November at all :thumbup: That all matches up to my granny so I'm much more happy about that!:hugs:

Well it ain't over till it's over, right? But hey, if you would rather a December/January baby, I'm keeping my FX for you :thumbup: Keep in mind that first babies also tend to go late (as a generalization). 

I am fairly positive I'm ovulating as we speak - my OPK finally went darker and my CM has done its usual switch from fertile to not-quite-so-fertile. I have bought DH ice cream, which usually puts him in a pretty good mood, so time to :sex:!


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> It is a holiday, but not for my office (jerks!). My coworker/mentor took me out for frozen yogurt to talk about a project, which helped me get over the initial "I have to pee on something right nowwwww" feelings I was having. Now I'm going to work out and then eat dinner, so I think that should get me through the evening.

That is pretty jerky! Do you get a day in lieu to compensate?


----------



## Snackimals

Checking in, Feb 18th... 2013

Dude. Texas, you are on FIRE! Wow!!! The Lilly in me is also like 'pee on anything' - the Thayet says, wait till your clearly late, the ME says: it's MUCH more than I ever got! Woohoo! I never believed I'd be the first, so you are paving my way =)


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Checking in, Feb 18th... 2013
> 
> Dude. Texas, you are on FIRE! Wow!!! The Lilly in me is also like 'pee on anything' - the Thayet says, wait till your clearly late, the ME says: it's MUCH more than I ever got! Woohoo! I never believed I'd be the first, so you are paving my way =)

Well I didn't say clearly LATE.. just wait till morning. FMU is a better shot at a positive because it's generally the most concentrated. I doubt I'll make it to my AF due date this month.. I think I caved at 7 or 8 dpo last time. 

Ugh.. I have jury duty tomorrow.. what can I do to NOT get picked? I've got too much work to be stuck doing that crap.


----------



## Snackimals

I was referring to the 'Thayet in ME'... Not that u actually said that. I mean to be more logical, and you tend to lead that movement in our 'club' (;


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> I am fairly positive I'm ovulating as we speak - my OPK finally went darker and my CM has done its usual switch from fertile to not-quite-so-fertile. I have bought DH ice cream, which usually puts him in a pretty good mood, so time to :sex:!

Woohoo! Lots of excitement for our thread today...get busy girl :thumbup: Also from what I've read, it's the days leading up to OV that are pretty important too...have you guys been getting it in the last few days?

Snack - how did your alignment go?


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> I was referring to the 'Thayet in ME'... Not that u actually said that. I mean to be more logical, and you tend to lead that movement in our 'club' (;

Ahh ok I totally misread your post. 

Science! :amartass:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Woohoo! Lots of excitement for our thread today...get busy girl :thumbup: Also from what I've read, it's the days leading up to OV that are pretty important too...have you guys been getting it in the last few days?

I just realize that FF defaults so that your chart doesn't show the days you BD.. I wonder if you can change that? 

EDIT: yes you can, and I fixed it. :)

Anyway, we did today, and two days ago.. maybe tomorrow, too, but I think after that it won't do much good. My LH surge is stupidly short, so I have a feeling tomorrow's temp will be back up above coverline. 

Yeah, I'm curious as to Snackimals' alignment too.. sounds kinda neat.


----------



## Snackimals

Woo hoo! Bown down party in Canada! 

So. My aligning hurt. I'm not gunna lie. Who knew my lady parts were so wack. Ugh. My man went with me, and he also got to 'feel' where my junk was outta place. I felt so messed up on my right side, it was rather bazaar. After lots of pressing, massaging, and rotating sides in between, I left pretty passive about it. Now, however, everything feels achy and like its moving around... Weird I know. 

We'll see what happens!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Woo hoo! Bown down party in Canada!
> 
> So. My aligning hurt. I'm not gunna lie. Who knew my lady parts were so wack. Ugh. My man went with me, and he also got to 'feel' where my junk was outta place. I felt so messed up on my right side, it was rather bazaar. After lots of pressing, massaging, and rotating sides in between, I left pretty passive about it. Now, however, everything feels achy and like its moving around... Weird I know.
> 
> We'll see what happens!

Wow, that's interesting. If you are our next BFP (after tx of course) I'm going to get one! Wonder if I can find someone in HI to do it! I'll be in Cali next month but I'll be in my tww, don't think I want anyone aligning anything during that time.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Woo hoo! Bown down party in Canada!
> 
> So. My aligning hurt. I'm not gunna lie. Who knew my lady parts were so wack. Ugh. My man went with me, and he also got to 'feel' where my junk was outta place. I felt so messed up on my right side, it was rather bazaar. After lots of pressing, massaging, and rotating sides in between, I left pretty passive about it. Now, however, everything feels achy and like its moving around... Weird I know.
> 
> We'll see what happens!

Super interesting. It was cool of your man to go with you - I dunno if DH would, he's pretty meh about stuff like that. It sounds like some of the stuff my acupuncturist does sometimes - he does this thing with my feet that is supposed to help align your fluids or whatever. 

Fun fact: my girlfriend with her second baby was told she was going to be breech and couldn't deliver vaginally, so she went to an osteopath and had the baby turned. Sounds pretty much like what you had done - she said it hurt a LOT - but it worked!

.. aaaand my dog just farted on me. Uggghhh. :sick:


----------



## Snackimals

Lil, I haven't even asked: where are u gunna be in Cali? 
And, I'm sure someone on the island can do the alignment.


@Thayet: yeah. It sounds pretty similar. I'm pretty lucky man went, it was just odd because it was so different. We'll have to wait to see if I can recommend it. 

Gosh.... I'm already daydreaming about Texas. I wonder if I'll be invited to the baby shower?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Lil, I haven't even asked: where are u gunna be in Cali?
> And, I'm sure someone on the island can do the alignment.
> 
> 
> Gosh.... I'm already daydreaming about Texas. I wonder if I'll be invited to the baby shower?

Will be in Victorville. Was planning on driving down from Oregon, so was going to stop in San Fran! But too costly to leave the car in Cali from Oregon. So we are just gonna fly down *pout*. Really wanted the road trip experience with OH.

I think tx should have the babyshower in Hawaii :blush:

TTC news...so irritable today (PMS?)...or maybe it was the taxes (I owe) and homework (eyeroll) that made me cranky.


----------



## txbiscuit

I have so much to say to each and all of you tomorrow, but I'm trying to force myself to get to bed. You're all invited to the shower in Hawaii for the baby I may or may not be having. Heehee. 

@thayet - jury duty is so boring. My dad and I both always get picked. Based on people who didn't get picked for the last jury I was on, I'd say act just twitchy enough that they think you're on methamphetamines.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I have so much to say to each and all of you tomorrow, but I'm trying to force myself to get to bed. You're all invited to the shower in Hawaii for the baby I may or may not be having. Heehee.
> 
> @thayet - jury duty is so boring. My dad and I both always get picked. Based on people who didn't get picked for the last jury I was on, I'd say act just twitchy enough that they think you're on methamphetamines.

Let me just say, the prospect of hearing your news today is MAKING me twitchy.. a court-ordered appearance is the only thing keeping me from stalking this thread obsessively! Good advice, btw - twitchy it is. You could have your baby shower in Canada! It's nice here in the summer...


----------



## txbiscuit

So... There was a very verrrry faint line on a FRER. Way less than the faint + on the test yesterday. I'm guessing either a chemical or I'm testing too early. Nothing to do but wait, I guess.


----------



## LillyTame

You only took the frer?


----------



## txbiscuit

Yeah, I didn't end up buying anything else. I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to wait until Weds or Thurs to take the tests if I had them in my house.


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: morning señoritas!

confession: even though I hadn't logged on, I was totally stalking this blog while I got ready this a.m. My man is like 'You're seriously navigating your phone while you do your hair (flat-iron)?' 
DONT JUDGE ME!!!!!!!! :devil:
(note: I was such a bitch this weekend!!! man. what do you call it when its not 'pre' menstrual symptoms, and more like 'during'... its probably just called being a crazy major bitch, or CMB- for Lilly)

Ok Texas. I will take one for the team. California is CLEARLY a central point for all of us. I will host your babyshower :baby:

How's everyone today??!! 

Thayet should be smoking in bed, while her man showers... you know, like the rock videos after a hot BD night <3

Lilly? You covered in test sticks or what? :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> Yeah, I didn't end up buying anything else. I was pretty sure I wouldn't be able to wait until Weds or Thurs to take the tests if I had them in my house.

Lol yea i can understand that. Well looks like you'll be waiting till wednesday now!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm in pretty good spirits. Even if it turns out to be a false positive, I am still going to call this cycle a winner. In addition to mostly non-crazy temps and good EWCM around ovulation, I have had NO SPOTTING the week before AF for the first time since going off birth control pills several years ago. :yipee:

@Snackimals - How are your lady bits feeling this morning? Any soreness from the realignment?


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I'm in pretty good spirits. Even if it turns out to be a false positive, I am still going to call this cycle a winner. In addition to mostly non-crazy temps and good EWCM around ovulation, I have had NO SPOTTING the week before AF for the first time since going off birth control pills several years ago. :yipee:
> 
> @Snackimals - How are your lady bits feeling this morning? Any soreness from the realignment?

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER! I am SO stoked for you.. and super excited to see tomorrow morning's result! :dance:

AFM, I did NOT get picked for jury duty (yay!) so I'm home for the rest of the day with nothing to do but think about ttc (yikes!) Lilly, how're things going with you? Has the POAS madness set in yet??


----------



## Snackimals

There was a lot of focus on my ovaries, which meant some hardcore massage under my hipbone area, towards my butt... THAT is incredibly sore today. The rest just feels sensitive, like pre AF. I was suppose to wear a sort of 'belly band' for my lower abdomen. But, I of course dont have that. SO, my very tight, very high waited skinny jeans will have to do the trick. I am so tightly wrapped right now. I can't eat a cookie with out a case of muffin-top taking place.

After hearing your observations, regards this cycle. I cant agree more. This vitex stuff is very interesting. In that regard, except for the being LATE part, I do have to sing some praises. I also didnt spot. And, my pre AF cramping was minimal. Plus, my skin right now and during AF, and before, looks amazing! 

Hopefully with my 'fine tunning' and the Fertilaid, this cycle will only get better!

So, you sold on California yet? (I kinda want an excuse to visit Texas, if I must be honest).


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> AFM, I did NOT get picked for jury duty (yay!) so I'm home for the rest of the day with nothing to do but think about ttc (yikes!) Lilly, how're things going with you? Has the POAS madness set in yet??

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::dance::happydance:


----------



## LillyTame

Morning Ladies! I only checked in earlier to see if we had results from TX, but I can officially check in now! :thumbup: lol



Snackimals said:


> Ok Texas. I will take one for the team. California is CLEARLY a central point for all of us. I will host your babyshower :baby:
> 
> Lilly? You covered in test sticks or what? :winkwink:




thayet said:


> Lilly, how're things going with you? Has the POAS madness set in yet??

Ok, MAYBE I can see Cali being the central meeting point.:sulk:

Girls, I've been peeing on sticks since 5dpo! lmao Juuuuust BFNs. :nope: The last two days were crampy....the first day more pinchy, second day more pre-AF. Today...nada so far. Boobs have started to get achey. Not impressed with this cycle. As for temp...I didn't sleep well last night even though I took a Benadryl...took me forever to fall asleep, then I woke up at 315 to go to the bathroom, then I tossed and turned until OH's alarm went off at 545 :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

Lilly..., except these are prego sticks...
 



Attached Files:







cat-bandaids.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Lilly..., except these are prego sticks...

MUUUAAAAHAHAHA! Love it! Thanks alot for giving another site to waste time on! Going to look up stuff on my cat . com


----------



## thayet

I love that site! My cat gets all mad when we put stuff on her.. the dog is much more tolerant. 

I also enjoy icanhascheezburger.com.. hours of time wasted.


----------



## LillyTame

I don't think my cats will tolerate me putting stuff on them...but that's not gonna stop me from trying with each one! lol I used to love Ican, but then they changed the site and I didn't like all the changes so I haven't been on in a while. Was just thinking about checking it out again the other day. I can deal with the phone app though. I hate when sites "update" their pages...grrrrr...I think it should be an option if you want the new version or not. A trial period, then you can pick which one you like better. Facebook and Itunes make the most "updates" (I say that word with a frown) and so I hate them the most! HMPH!


----------



## LillyTame

Just read a story about a TEXAS woman that gave birth to TWO sets of twins! Ace, Blaine, Cash and Dylan! And it was spontaneous! 1 in 70mil chance. :wacko: And they have a 2yr old named Memphis.


----------



## txbiscuit

WOW! I just Googled them and looked at pictures. They look pretty adorable for preemies/multiples.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Just read a story about a TEXAS woman that gave birth to TWO sets of twins! Ace, Blaine, Cash and Dylan! And it was spontaneous! 1 in 70mil chance. :wacko: And they have a 2yr old named Memphis.

Oh my gosh, I read about that.. and they want to try for a girl, still! Sheesh. The names are hilarious, though.. txbiscuit, please tell me some of those names are on your list :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

No, no, no! Please tell me those names are NOT on your list! :rofl:


----------



## Snackimals

:devil: hey. i like Cash! :growlmad:
i heard about this lady this morning on the Today Show. they must be Mexican... if they still want to try for a girl. 
we'll BD till we die! :sex::angel:


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Just read a story about a TEXAS woman that gave birth to TWO sets of twins! Ace, Blaine, Cash and Dylan! And it was spontaneous! 1 in 70mil chance. :wacko: And they have a 2yr old named Memphis.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I read about that.. and they want to try for a girl, still! Sheesh. The names are hilarious, though.. txbiscuit, please tell me some of those names are on your list :winkwink:Click to expand...

Funny you should joke about that - I was seriously looking at name lists right before I checked in here. None of those names are on our list, as Texas-y as they are. :gun:

We both like grandma/grandpa names: Clyde, Theodore, Agatha, Florence, etc. The most semi-Texas-y name we both like is Pearl (if that one squeaks in, it would be a middle name).


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :devil: hey. i like Cash! :growlmad:
> i heard about this lady this morning on the Today Show. they must be Mexican... if they still want to try for a girl.
> we'll BD till we die! :sex::angel:

I'm sorry but Cash and Ace are nicknames or middle names...IMHO. 

Edit: Throw Memphis in there too *eyeroll*


----------



## txbiscuit

I know a couple little boys named Cash (this IS Texas...). They are both ring-tailed tooters, but they're pretty cute. I've never met anyone named Ace, though.


----------



## Snackimals

I dig single syllable names... so, there :tease:


----------



## LillyTame

*eyeroll*


----------



## Snackimals

:kiss:


----------



## LillyTame

:img:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> thayet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyTame said:
> 
> 
> Just read a story about a TEXAS woman that gave birth to TWO sets of twins! Ace, Blaine, Cash and Dylan! And it was spontaneous! 1 in 70mil chance. :wacko: And they have a 2yr old named Memphis.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I read about that.. and they want to try for a girl, still! Sheesh. The names are hilarious, though.. txbiscuit, please tell me some of those names are on your list :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should joke about that - I was seriously looking at name lists right before I checked in here. None of those names are on our list, as Texas-y as they are. :gun:
> 
> We both like grandma/grandpa names: Clyde, Theodore, Agatha, Florence, etc. The most semi-Texas-y name we both like is Pearl (if that one squeaks in, it would be a middle name).Click to expand...

I like Pearl! In English and in el Español. _Perla_ <3
My gfriend named her daughter Pearl, she's middle-eastern and Lulu is Arabic for Pearl... so her girls' nickname is Lulu. She is adorable, with those huge dark Arabic eyes :kiss:


----------



## Snackimals

:bodyb: im officially back to the gym today. i'll have to check in later...


----------



## thayet

@tx: wtf is a ring-tailed... tooter? Is that a texas thing? 

Names are *so* difficult.. I guarantee DH and I will fight over this. It took us all three weeks we knew we were getting the dog to name her, and we barely managed to find a name we could both agree on. I think it will probably take us the whole 8 or so months to pick a kid's name.. :dohh:

Do you guys think we should BD again today? My temp increase was kinda meh.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I like Pearl! In English and in el Español. _Perla_ <3
> My gfriend named her daughter Pearl, she's middle-eastern and Lulu is Arabic for Pearl... so her girls' nickname is Lulu. She is adorable, with those huge dark Arabic eyes :kiss:

That's such a cute idea and cute nickname. I wanted the name Bleu, but changed my mind after Beyonce named her kid Blue...so now I'm trying to find blue in different languages to see if I like one for a name. I LOOOOVE the color blue and have always wanted Bleu, but I really don't want my child or my choice being compared to a celebrity.



thayet said:


> @tx: wtf is a ring-tailed... tooter? Is that a texas thing?

:haha: :rofl:

And I would BD again.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> @tx: wtf is a ring-tailed... tooter? Is that a texas thing?
> 
> Names are *so* difficult.. I guarantee DH and I will fight over this. It took us all three weeks we knew we were getting the dog to name her, and we barely managed to find a name we could both agree on. I think it will probably take us the whole 8 or so months to pick a kid's name.. :dohh:
> 
> Do you guys think we should BD again today? My temp increase was kinda meh.

Lol. I think "ring-tailed tooter" is more a my grandma saying than a Texas thing. She was referring to 2-5 yr old boys who got away with being little hellions b/c they were cute. 

I'd definitely BD again.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Lol. I think "ring-tailed tooter" is more a my grandma saying than a Texas thing. She was referring to 2-5 yr old boys who got away with being little hellions b/c they were cute.
> 
> I'd definitely BD again.

Haha.. that's my favourite new phrase :D

Did you buy a digital test at all, or just the FRERs? Just curious. Sorry. I'm living vicariously through you. :blush:

EDIT: everyone is apparently adding fun 'hometown' bits to their signatures.. off to find a neato Canadian .gif!


----------



## txbiscuit

Maple leaf!!! 

I got the digital tests. I'm trying to wait until Saturday. We'll see how that goes. :winkwink:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> Maple leaf!!!
> 
> I got the digital tests. I'm trying to wait until Saturday. We'll see how that goes. :winkwink:

Your willpower is admirable! 

Pffft.. they won't let you do HTML in your signature.. I was gonna do all kinds of neat stuff. Stupid BBcode. All those years making webpages in basic HTML on GeoCities, wasted! :cry:

Also, I feel like everyone has a ttc journal except me.


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Also, I feel like everyone has a ttc journal except me.

You should start one! I would read it. 

My sister just dropped off three boxes of baby girl clothes. If I have a BFP that turns into a boy, I'll be a little sad. (I mean, not really. But if we had a girl, she'd never wear the same thing twice. Just sayin.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Spoiler
https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/ScreenShot2013-02-20at75619AM_zps502a5a97.png
'

Edit: I don't know why it looks like I dragged that through the dirt. I think something happened when I edited the size down.


----------



## thayet

Holy crap! Congrats tx! How far along does that make you??

... I suddenly don't know what to say! Isn't that weird?


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks! I think I'm 4 weeks? My doctor isn't having me come in until 8 weeks, which is the end of March. 

I'm not sure what to say myself! I'm still in shock.


----------



## txbiscuit

I like your new profile picture, thayet! (Or should I say "I like you're new profile pic?")(I am a terrible person.)

So... :shy: Can I still hang out here with you guys?


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I like your new profile picture, thayet! (Or should I say "I like you're new profile pic?")(I am a terrible person.)
> 
> So... :shy: Can I still hang out here with you guys?

It's funny, I guess I never thought it would actually happen that quickly for any of us. I tend to be a bit of a pessimist, especially when it comes to things like 'statistics' and 'chances'. :roll:

Of COURSE you can still hang out.. I just feel badly for you, having to listen to us (me) moan and sigh about our most recent failed cycle (*ahem*) when you have happier things to think about. If you don't mind, then neither do I. :)

Don't mind me - my own jealousy just hit me with a surprise left to the head, and it makes me feel like a horrible person. But I AM super happy for you. :flower:


----------



## txbiscuit

Ah, I totally understand. I will just hang out here in a stalkerly fashion then. I don't want to be all smug pregnant lady ruining the vibe. :shhh:


----------



## LillyTame

Of course you are staying! And I think our name should change from 4 ladies makin babies to something like 3 ladies makin babies, 1 bakin a baby lol or 1 down 3 to go! lmao Congrats Pyscle buddy! :hugs: Hoping to stalk you through a healthy and happy 9 months. Are you going to make a new journal or rename the one you have?

AFM, as everyone can see, I had a huge dip today and I'm due for AF today or tomorrow :cry: On the bright side, I'm hoping for a December bub :thumbup: *sniffle*


----------



## Snackimals

:crib::wohoo::cake: :yellow::happydance:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> :crib::wohoo::cake: :yellow::happydance:

See, this is why you're a better person than me. Grrr.. I think I'm just having a bad week, guys. Sorry. I might lie low for a bit until I can be properly happy for tx :)


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> See, this is why you're a better person than me. Grrr.. I think I'm just having a bad week, guys. Sorry. I might lie low for a bit until I can be properly happy for tx :)

Hey... First of, your maple leaf ROCKS!

Second, don't sweat it. Its a little bitter to hear of anyone accomplishing what we are trying so badly to accomplish. It's normal. So what.

I am genuinely happy that Ms. Texas was the first one 'down'... and I do believe she's paving the way. And, I definitely BETTER be invited to the babyshower :crib:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals - actually that's pretty true! :haha: There is always something going on when you aren't around...us getting in trouble, us being bullies, now a baby!!

thayet - it's understandable :hugs: We are all wanting the same thing, I think you will come around soon. :thumbup:

AFM, maybe the green-eyed monster hasn't gotten me because I didn't want a November baby anyway, so there :haha:


----------



## Snackimals

oh, and I can't believe it's even on the table that you 'should not be in our blog'!!! whaaaattt....!!!??? 
:growlmad:
no one is gunna kick you out Ms. Texas, so: let the record show you are walking out on us :sulk:
..we're not good enough. pfff.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> oh, and I can't believe it's even on the table that you 'should not be in our blog'!!! whaaaattt....!!!???
> :growlmad:
> no one is gunna kick you out Ms. Texas, so: let the record show you are walking out on us :sulk:
> ..we're not good enough. pfff.

Yea! I thought it was a given that we were ALL stickin around AT LEAST until this thread had 4 screeching ring-tailed tooters! :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

Yay!!! 

I need a ring-tailed tooter smiley.


----------



## Snackimals

ok. so. 
As you may all know, or not, my man and I are like seriously great friends. I messaged him about ms. Texas (he's in a meeting)... and first of, he says congrats! and, 'whens the party?'

however, i did keep bugging him regarding our blog and how its so weird because we didn't really have a plan for when one of us actually conceived... he replied:
_
Your group of ladies made the group seeming a race or competition of sorts, since there is no one to carry it on. Its as if the last one to conceive gets screwed. I've been worried about that. I wondered if you guys would just leave the blog as soon as you got pregnant? That's kinda shady, especially since ya'll are investing so much time on there and sharing soooo much of your emotional/personal story. 

...This of course wouldnt be an issue if ppl stayed on the blog even while they are expecting (as support system for other wttc) but since that is not the case, then it going to get shady. _

Should we revisit our 'established' criteria? :shrug:


----------



## thayet

I have seen other threads where people started out as ttc buddies, and then progressed to bump buddies and beyond. There's nothing that says we can't still all chat and lean on each other for support, regardless of our ttc status. 

That being said, if let's say I was the last person who still hadn't conceived.. I would probably be tempted to pull the chute. Depends on how long it takes, I guess. It can take up to a year, right, for healthy couples.. odds are at least one or two more of us will be preggo by the end of 2013. And that would suck for the one or two of us who aren't. 

Also, from the point of view of someone who is already preggo, I don't know how useful we would be as a support group, seeing as how we have NO frame of reference. That's almost not fair to the person who is expecting and looking for answers, advice, etc. 

Thoughts, you guys?


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, my expectations were/are different. (I swear I started to post "this isn't a race"!) I wanted someone(s) to support and keep company through the TTC phase on into bump buddies...can't say beyond that because life with kids gets busy! This is still all a first experience for us and I'm hoping we all get our bumps within the next 6 months. That's MY take on it.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Also, from the point of view of someone who is already preggo, I don't know how useful we would be as a support group, seeing as how we have NO frame of reference. That's almost not fair to the person who is expecting and looking for answers, advice, etc.
> 
> Thoughts, you guys?

I think we've made a bond/friendship so even though we can't cover preggo advice we can still give support and everyone is welcome to join other threads...just like now, we aren't all going through the exact same thing so we look to other threads for support (some of my other threads - SMEP, African American, POAS Addicts, etc). I personally want to be there through each of your pregnancies through the ups and downs....you're my cyber-TTC buddies.:hugs:


----------



## Snackimals

No one said its a race... the thought, from an outsider looking in (my man) is that is 'seems' like a race when all of you are after one thing and no one else is allowed in to 'pass the baton'... I KNOW we didn't think 'race' when we came on here. It's just a matter of setting things straight now that we are HERE.

Personally, I did think we would all stick together until the last one. But, I do 'today' think it's going to be very difficult for the last one of us... and it'll probably be ME >=( In that regard, I think those of us that are prego would be supportive to those in the 'running'... not that we would be a support system for them. (Of course we'd try <3)

All this said, I think we still want to keep it just us 4. Is that what I'm getting? (totally fine with it. seriously.)


----------



## thayet

It appears that me and Snackimals are also pessimist-twins :winkwink: Let's fight over who will be last!

No seriously though, you guys are all great, and I'd hate to see any of us leave. Let's try our best to be there for each other, through the good times (today!) and the bad times cry:). None of us are perfect, and with news like this, you can be happy for somebody with your whole heart but somehow *still* be a tiny bit sad that it wasn't your turn. And that's okay.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> It appears that me and Snackimals are also pessimist-twins :winkwink: Let's fight over who will be last!
> 
> No seriously though, you guys are all great, and I'd hate to see any of us leave. Let's try our best to be there for each other, through the good times (today!) and the bad times cry:). None of us are perfect, and with news like this, you can be happy for somebody with your whole heart but somehow *still* be a tiny bit sad that it wasn't your turn. And that's okay.

I will out-do you Thayet... no doubt. 
I just realized that if you are in cycle 3, then I must be in cycle 4... so, who sux? I DO! I DO!:baby:


----------



## LillyTame

Ok, so it's clear...keep your asses right where they are until there are 4 wide loads! Normal monthly bloating doesn't count.

Now! Moving along....my BOOBS are killing me!!!!! This is the one time of month that I honestly hate having boobs. Are your bbs supposed to be sore the whole nine months too? Oh I don't know if I can deal with that :nope:


----------



## Snackimals

Yeah!!!
_(whats HMPH?)_


----------



## thayet

My one friend, whose boobs are *quite* big enough already, went up something like two full cup sizes after she had her kid. Then another cup size after the second kid. Not kidding. It's the one thing DH is looking forward to. :roll:

I have realized I need to seriously lose a few pounds. I'm pretty sure this cycle is a giant pile of crap, so I'm going to focus on that for the next month or two. But not exercising, though.. gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Snackimals

yesterday I weighed myself, which I NEVER DO... but still manage to swear I gained weight every time I do... kinda stupid, like clearly I'm gunna gain weight since I was 22... ugh.

anyways. i'm with you on that Thayet... i am declaring i have gained 5 lbs since my birthday (10/31)*. I am officially past the 150 mark :cry: There. I said it. So now I can be embarrassed enough to fix it.

i, however, don't believe in food limits, so: New exercise plan starts now :growlmad:

*no facts are the basis of this statement


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> yesterday I weighed myself, which I NEVER DO... but still manage to swear I gained weight every time I do... kinda stupid, like clearly I'm gunna gain weight since I was 22... ugh.
> 
> anyways. i'm with you on that Thayet... i am declaring i have gained 5 lbs since my birthday (10/31)*. I am officially past the 150 mark :cry: There. I said it. So now I can be embarrassed enough to fix it.
> 
> i, however, don't believe in food limits, so: New exercise plan starts now :growlmad:
> 
> *no facts are the basis of this statement

Duuuude.. are you a Libra, too? That explains a LOT. (mine is 10/14). 

I would like to state that I have gained back every single pound I lost for my wedding (06/02)... so I have 15 to lose to be back at my "fighting weight" as DH calls it of 153. I am 5'7" with big, old-world bones, though, so 153 is quite slim for me. Damn PCOS and its insulin resistance! Grrrr!

I hate exercise so much though.. I'd rather not eat. Well, that's not entirely true.. I hate exercise a smidgen more than not eating. Just a smidgen. :cake::munch::icecream::pizza::lolly:


----------



## Snackimals

Nope. I'm a Scorpio. 

I'm really curvy*, so 140ish is perfect for me. I'd be about a size 4/5. I'm 5'5. My current struggle is that I love weight lifting so much, but my muscles react immediately! I can hardly get my jean legs on! ugh. (i like 'dead lifts') 

Why cant I be small and muscular! why!??? Or, pregnant?! Why??!! 

*big ass


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Yeah!!!
> _(whats HMPH?)_

HMPH is a sound...not an acronym lol


----------



## LillyTame

Am I crazy for secretly wishing my temp was a fluke even though I'm crazy irritable, have sore boobs, and am bloated. I didn't even test this morning, that's how much I've given up on this cycle and you guys KNOW I've been testing since 5dpo. But the longer AF takes the more desperate I get. I'm sure she will be right on time tomorrow though.

My insane brain:

A. Maybe that temp was just plain wrong.
B. Maybe it's a late implantation, but that isn't good because those pregnancies are more likely to MC.

:dohh: OK, :witch: Get here already so I can freaking move on with my life. :growlmad:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Am I crazy for secretly wishing my temp was a fluke even though I'm crazy irritable, have sore boobs, and am bloated. I didn't even test this morning, that's how much I've given up on this cycle and you guys KNOW I've been testing since 5dpo. But the longer AF takes the more desperate I get. I'm sure she will be right on time tomorrow though.
> 
> My insane brain:
> 
> A. Maybe that temp was just plain wrong.
> B. Maybe it's a late implantation, but that isn't good because those pregnancies are more likely to MC.
> 
> :dohh: OK, :witch: Get here already so I can freaking move on with my life. :growlmad:

I'm with you on this one - just get it over with so we can be on to the next cycle! Both of us are having long cycles this time around.. argh that makes it so much worse. 

@Snackimals: better than no ass... girls with no ass look weird. 

@tx: are you hiding? Don't hide. We still love you, even if you're a tiny bit pregnant. :)


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!
> _(whats HMPH?)_
> 
> HMPH is a sound...not an acronym lolClick to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey ladies! Sorry I was AWOL yesterday. I was sleeping, working, or running errands pretty much all day. 

Thanks for letting me stick around. I feel like you ladies are my support group, even if you're not going through the same exact things as me at this exact second. I feel like if Something Bad happens, I would feel better talking to you guys about it than some ladies I just met a couple days before. Yesterday I realized that is sort of selfish of me, though, so that's why I volunteered to be a creepy silent stalker if that would make you more comfortable. I just wasn't sure how to proceed and didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings, make anyone ill-at-ease, or ruin the happy place we've created here in some other bull-in-a-china-shop-ish way. 

Anyway, I think what I will do is make a pregnancy journal where I talk about pregnancy things (so you guys can look when/if you feel actually interested in looking) and in here, just support you guys and make silly old man jokes and talk about my dog and whine about work. If I start going Pregnant Woman Smug, please smack me down and put me back in my place.


----------



## txbiscuit

@Lilly - I'm sorry your temp dropped again. :cry: Have you decided whether you'll try anything different this cycle? When are you guys leaving for your trip? I've never been to Oregon. I've heard great things. California is lovely. And seeing family is always nice.

@Snackimals - I have a big butt and thighs too. I kinda like them - those skinny butt people may run faster than me, but I pass them on the big hills thanks to my "motor." I also like doing deadlifts, but lunges are my current favorite. Curvy and strong is awesome. Are you still sore from the re-aligning of your lady parts? 

@thayet - It does stink that you and Lilly have such long cycles. (I had convinced myself that my short cycles meant I was going through early menopause. Sometimes Google is not your friend.) Have you still been looking into Clomid? Any chance your doctor will be going on sabbatical for a while?


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: good morning!

dude. i dunno what the heck i ate yesterday, but i am crazy messed up today- and last night. ugh. i'm between having the runs and wanting to throw up. :dohh: i couldnt even sleep. 

SO, *Texas*, does this all mean we don't get to see the raccoon or what??

How are the boobettes Lilly? I know what you mean, they are so incredibly uncomfortable when they are swore... 

Where are you in your cycle Thayet? Almost testing 'season'?

Regards my lady junk: yesterday was still a little swore. But then this stomach funk happened and I just lost track of that... Everything feels f'd up in that region right now. However, I'm sure its my large intestine :nope: 
I hope the coffee helps, it usually does.

*lastly, I had a knee injury and lots of therapy, and lunges still feel too scary. i'm probably just being a baby though.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> @Lilly - I'm sorry your temp dropped again. :cry: Have you decided whether you'll try anything different this cycle? When are you guys leaving for your trip? I've never been to Oregon. I've heard great things. California is lovely. And seeing family is always nice.

As of right now I'm just waiting to see when this cycle will end, THEN I will make a plan for the next one. I spent most of yesterday with the googles, hoping to find charts with 11dpo drops that still had BFPs, there were a couple, but not many. Took tests yesterday evening and today....BFNs :cry: I just can't move on until AF shows. We leave for our trip on the 11th, man it seems to be coming fast! We are excited, can't wait!



Snackimals said:


> How are the boobettes Lilly? I know what you mean, they are so incredibly uncomfortable when they are swore...

BBs are at a 50% intensity from yesterday, thank goodness. Hopefully they don't gear up again.


I'm a little down that I'm about to go into my 2ww for OV. And what sucks is OV is going to be due the week BEFORE we go on vacation :dohh: lol One more week and we could get in all the BDing we wanted without being tired and stressed from work!


----------



## Snackimals

everyone is so quiet/boring today... pity. 

one of my close friends lost his mum this past weekend :'( we're having a ceremony/grieving tonight as a group (Aztec stuff). i'm really bummed. to be honest, between this and my dreadful past AF weekend... i just feel totally overwhelmed emotionally. i guess i hoped there would be more going on _anywhere_ to keep me busy.

i'll get to work i guess. do stuff thats more busy work than necessary. hope we're all back to our chatty selves soon... >=(


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> everyone is so quiet/boring today... pity.
> 
> one of my close friends lost his mum this past weekend :'( we're having a ceremony/grieving tonight as a group (Aztec stuff). i'm really bummed. to be honest, between this and my dreadful past AF weekend... i just feel totally overwhelmed emotionally. i guess i hoped there would be more going on _anywhere_ to keep me busy.
> 
> i'll get to work i guess. do stuff thats more busy work than necessary. hope we're all back to our chatty selves soon... >=(

Sorry to hear about your friend's loss. :hugs:

Yea, things seem to get quiet around this time....not much to talk about till someone is gearing up to test for OV or pregnancy. 

I'm actually happy to be feeling light cramps right now...if AF comes this afternoon or I start to spot then I am right on time for a 12day LP phase...so after stopping depo, it feels good that that part of my cycle is turning out to be quite regular. :thumbup: I might try vitex or fertilaide (sp?) after the 6 month mark if the entire cycle hasn't regulated. Meaning....last month I was about 28 days I think, this month is about 35 days...so cycle 5-6, if they aren't 28-30days only, then I might try something to adjust my cycles. 6 more months from that, I'll talk to a specialist. That's my overall plan ladies :thumbup: (gonna copy this into my journal, so don't worry you aren't going crazy if you check out my journal too lol)


----------



## thayet

Hi guys.. sorry, work was making me work again. Got to have a big fun meeting to explain why things at one hospital are less than stellar.. ugh. At least one of my senior colleagues from Toronto came to face the firing squad with me. 

AFM, I am definitely in a lovely anovulatory cycle. No sign of ovulation whatsoever, and I don't count ewcm because that can happen anytime. I had a pos OPK on my chart, but looking back, it wasn't REALLY positive.. just wishful thinking. So yeah. I've decided to induce my AF on the 31st if it doesn't show before then with parsley tea, as anovulatory cycles have a way of stretching on into infinity. Then I am going to use my internet-obtained clomid. Fuck doctors! :growlmad:

@tx: I'm glad you're keeping busy and doing well - I can't imagine how hard it will be to wait through the next few weeks until your appts etc. 

@Lilly: glad the girls are feeling better! Your trip sounds like fun, are you headed anywhere in particular?

@Snack: sorry about your friends' mom.. that sucks. And that you had a crappy cycle last time. :hugs: that's all I got.


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> AFM, I am definitely in a lovely anovulatory cycle. No sign of ovulation whatsoever, and I don't count ewcm because that can happen anytime. I had a pos OPK on my chart, but looking back, it wasn't REALLY positive.. just wishful thinking. So yeah. I've decided to induce my AF on the 31st if it doesn't show before then with parsley tea, as anovulatory cycles have a way of stretching on into infinity. Then I am going to use my internet-obtained clomid. Fuck doctors! :growlmad:
> 
> @Lilly: glad the girls are feeling better! Your trip sounds like fun, are you headed anywhere in particular?


Wow didn't know there was anything to start your cycle when you wanted...just thought you had to wait it out :shrug: I will have to check out that link.

We are going to visit OH's family somewhere in Oregon (ok shoot me for not remembering the exact city! lol) and then to Los Angeles and Victorville to see my family in California. A bit of sight seeing in both places and lots of time with fam. And I just realized that this will be during my 2ww so I'm going to try to use that to help me not test early! Going to leave all my test at home and then test when we get back IF I'm late.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Wow didn't know there was anything to start your cycle when you wanted...just thought you had to wait it out :shrug: I will have to check out that link.
> 
> We are going to visit OH's family somewhere in Oregon (ok shoot me for not remembering the exact city! lol) and then to Los Angeles and Victorville to see my family in California. A bit of sight seeing in both places and lots of time with fam. And I just realized that this will be during my 2ww so I'm going to try to use that to help me not test early! Going to leave all my test at home and then test when we get back IF I'm late.

Yeah the parsley tea has quite an internet following.. it apparently tastes like dirt but works quite effectively! I see you're back to cd1, though, so you delicious parsley tea for you (I am kidding of course, it tastes super gross). At least your 2ww will be full of exciting, fun vacation! Yay for vacations!

Kind of ironic that you live in the place that most people dream of taking a vacation to go see.. :haha:


----------



## txbiscuit

@Snackimals: sorry to hear about your friend's mom. :hugs: I am sorry to hear that you're feeling overwhelmed. You've had a rough month. 

@thayet: sorry about work. I really like being busy at work, but I hate being overly-busy and I hate-hate-HATE feeling like I'm in trouble. Blah. I hope things get better and you don't have to resort to drinking the super gross tea.

@Lilly: I'm glad you have so much to look forward to this cycle. I hope you'll be able to check in during your trip, but if not, please know that I'll be stalking you in my heart.

I will post the raccoon picture tonight. I'm sorry! I've been such a space cadet this week. I got lost on the way to the grocery store down the street yesterday. (Technically, I just forgot where I was going, and then couldn't remember if I had already passed the store or not.)


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Kind of ironic that you live in the place that most people dream of taking a vacation to go see.. :haha:

Yes! We always joke about where to go for vacation from the vacation capitol! lol Then remind ourselves it's mostly just to see family and NOT WORK! That's the vacation part lol. If it wasn't for family, since we can't afford to go to Europe or somewhere far far away, we'd probably just stay here and go camping, to the beach, drives around the island to the different waterfalls.



txbiscuit said:


> @Lilly: I'm glad you have so much to look forward to this cycle. I hope you'll be able to check in during your trip, but if not, please know that I'll be stalking you in my heart.
> 
> I will post the raccoon picture tonight. I'm sorry! I've been such a space cadet this week. I got lost on the way to the grocery store down the street yesterday. (Technically, I just forgot where I was going, and then couldn't remember if I had already passed the store or not.)

Yea, I'm happy to have such a big distraction coming up for the next 2ww. And something to keep me from testing a hundred times! lol (although a little part of me is sad because I was really hoping this was going to be when we made the big announcement)

Woohoo...preggo brain (missing a store you go to all the time :wacko:) lol


----------



## thayet

All's quiet on the western front, I see. Since most of you all are west of where I'm at. 

Trying super hard to be good about not snacking - I had some dark chocolate and an apple, but not eating after 7pm is proving difficult. I just can't bring myself to get on the elliptical yet.. *sigh*.

Anyone else? What'cha doin?


----------



## LillyTame

I'm at work...blah! lol Only 30 more minutes to go though.

Just finished reading abit about EPO....eh...some people like it, some don't! Isn't that the case with everything?! Well I need help with my EWCM, so I'm going to give it a go...at least one bottle worth :thumbup: I've tried drinking lots of water (ok, maybe not as much as I could ALL the time), mucinex, and grapefruit juice sick:). Ladies....2nd week of March...mark down in your calendars....remind Lilly to drink more water EVERYDAY! lol


----------



## Snackimals

Will remember to harass Lil about water consumption in March. Check.

Man. I give it to you Thayet. I can't do any of that self-control stuff. When I'm trying to not eat anymore for the day, I drink tea. Because, yes, sometimes I do eat crap food all day and just feel guilty about eating anything else... Poop. 

I'm home. Should be getn ready for my friends thing... But, here it goes; I have the gnarliest diarrhea! Ugh!!!! I dunno if I should put Pepto in a flask or give up. What a crap 8 days. Did I walk under a ladder or something? Early last week....


----------



## txbiscuit

I am also trying not to eat everything in sight. I got realllllly lax on the healthy eating in the last month ("Fried food for my fifth meal of the day? Don't mind if I do!"), so I'm trying to retrain myself to eat more fruits and vegetables when I want a snack. Even though I'm eating plenty of healthy food, my stomach is all, "Woman! Bring me a donut!" And I'm all, "You will have a bowl of Brussels sprouts and like it!" And OH is all, "Who are you talking to?" It's bad. 

I should drink more water too. It might help fill the bottomless pit in my stomach, come to think of it. Let's be water buddies!


----------



## LillyTame

Thank you Snackimals!

Water buddies :thumbup: What's our daily quota? ( don't know though, I was totally going to be lax all the way up till the week before OV lmao)

:muaha:

But then again, if I'm going to start the EPO, I guess I should/could start the water too.


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw Snackimals, I'm sorry. I hope you feel better soon. I have the opposite problem. One of the reasons I need more -ahem- healthy fiber in the diet.


----------



## Snackimals

Texas, one word: PAPAYA. And, put avocado in everything. You'll be at the toilet in no time.


----------



## thayet

I've been making these non-dairy smoothies with water, almond milk, orange juice and fibre powder that's flavoured like berries. Sorta weird but drinkable. 

I got to use the british 're' AND the canadian 'u' there.. awesome.


----------



## Snackimals

You guys have Jamba Juice in those parts? Thayet?


----------



## thayet

Umm.. no? We have Booster Juice, I think. And Orange Juilius. Too expensive, though. Plus those types of things are at the mall, and if I go to the mall, I'll buy jeans or something.


----------



## Snackimals

:hissy: Where is everyone!?
I feel like our blog is turning into MySpace. Horrid.

I will report, although I have no audience, that I am feeling much refreshed today. My buddy asked me, and my husband, to take-off to Vegas for the weekend in two weeks... (the guy that lost his mom). I think it's a great idea, given the situation. And, we confirmed our trip to Malibu in April. I am feeling more like myself, despite the still lingering diarrhea, and I am pumped about the next 2 months in general.

I stocked up on some TTC foods, opened up my next month supply of Fertilaid, and feel ready to take on the next cycle. Lets GO CYCLE! LETS GO!!! :happydance:

@thayet: Man. We are totally separated at birth. When I got with my man and we finally moved in together, he straight up made me get RID of 2 drawers of jeans (and only keep one drawer). I had 30+ pairs, and went down to 8. I was besides myself. Denim is my favorite :awww:
*and Jamba Juice, it's amazing, and over priced. Haven't decided if your missing out yet though.

@Lilly: hows the little :witch: ? Hope it's not all too terrible. Can't wait to be sharing notes for the next cycle! Hurry up already.

@Texas: .... :-s that raccoon project is killing me! where is it! oh, and super kudos on the notes you made regards your cycle success! I will use it wisely :flower:


----------



## thayet

Guys. FF has lost its mind. Please look at my chart if you need a good laugh.. apparently I'm 8dpo. :roll:

In other news, it's SNOWING AGAIN. :xmas8: <-- that's my backyard.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Guys. FF has lost its mind. Please look at my chart if you need a good laugh.. apparently I'm 8dpo. :roll:
> 
> In other news, it's SNOWING AGAIN. :xmas8: <-- that's my backyard.

How do yo take your temps? If I can ask...

Also, cute snowman! I ALMOST wish for snow, just an _almost... _


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> How do yo take your temps? If I can ask...
> 
> Also, cute snowman! I ALMOST wish for snow, just an _almost... _

I temp orally - I'm pretty careful to reach for my thermometer before I get up, move or anything. Sometimes I fall back asleep before the thermometer is done (!) but usually if I re-take it it's exactly the same. I wake up every day at the same time because DH gets up and he's loud. I dunno man.. I think FF is wrong. I think I missed my LH surge, IF I even ovulated, and if I did it was closer to cd19/20, not cd14. 

pfffffffffft I hate ttc. 

So what's your favourite brand of jeans? I used to be a Silver disciple, and Guess back in my skinnier days, but I found these jeans and now I love them. And they're Canadian!


----------



## txbiscuit

@thayet - I would say you're more like 4dpo. But what do I know? :shrug:

@Snackimals - Yay Vegas! OH and I were thinking of going there, but now we're thinking of taking a longer trip instead. Where are you guys staying? I have stayed at a couple places on the Strip, but my favorite place to stay is Fremont St. (It is retro, and I like being able to walk places instead of taking cabs.)

I have some Seven jeans that I had tailored. I love them. My sister just gave me two pair of Citizen jeans that don't fit her anymore. (She is back to size 0-2 a few months after having her third child. Hate her.)(Not really.)(Sort of.) I like to buy lots of jeans though, so I mostly have Old Navy/Gap jeans.

I may have oversold the raccoon. I *will* remember to post a picture at lunch, though.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> How do yo take your temps? If I can ask...
> 
> Also, cute snowman! I ALMOST wish for snow, just an _almost... _
> 
> I temp orally - I'm pretty careful to reach for my thermometer before I get up, move or anything. Sometimes I fall back asleep before the thermometer is done (!) but usually if I re-take it it's exactly the same. I wake up every day at the same time because DH gets up and he's loud. I dunno man.. I think FF is wrong. I think I missed my LH surge, IF I even ovulated, and if I did it was closer to cd19/20, not cd14.
> 
> pfffffffffft I hate ttc.
> 
> So what's your favourite brand of jeans? I used to be a Silver disciple, and Guess back in my skinnier days, but I found these jeans and now I love them. And they're Canadian!Click to expand...

Well for now, let us go with your FF... and assume you had the major BD party we all 'figured' you've had. After all, at the end, it's pretty primitive what conceiving actually is/means. You get it in, and does it's job, or doesn't, with what you got to present. TTC is absolutely the most tedious en devour of my adult life :finger:

I am a diehard GUESS girl. They are the ONLY jeans in the premium level that appreciate legs and ASS. So, that's my 'go to' jean. Currently, I have some Joe's Jeans that I love! I even got my mom in some. For fun- like 1/2 the cost, I've been buying ultra high-waist at Urban Outfitter lately. I love the fit on me. I have a defined waist line, so high-waist makes me look tiny :kiss: I still haven't decided if I want to invest in the _major leagues_ for my new favorite cut...


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> @Lilly: hows the little :witch: ? Hope it's not all too terrible. Can't wait to be sharing notes for the next cycle! Hurry up already.

I'm good, I never get _super_ bad cramps, but when they do get a little bad I'm all about popping pills! Usually one dose a day of Motrin helps. My tummy does feel a little odd today, I don't know if it's AF related or because I took EPO for the first time last night with dinner. Hmmmm, don't know. We will see.



thayet said:


> Guys. FF has lost its mind. Please look at my chart if you need a good laugh.. apparently I'm 8dpo. :roll:
> 
> In other news, it's SNOWING AGAIN. :xmas8: <-- that's my backyard.

I really have no clue what's going on with FF or your cycle thayet. :shrug:


AFM, nice and irritable already and it's not even 8am yet! :dohh: It's going to be a loooooooong day. :coffee:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> AFM, nice and irritable already and it's not even 8am yet! :dohh: It's going to be a loooooooong day. :coffee:

Come and join me in bitch-land! It's a fun place to be :D



Snackimals said:


> TTC is absolutely the most tedious en devour of my adult life :finger:

Amen, sister.



Snackimals said:


> I am a diehard GUESS girl. They are the ONLY jeans in the premium level that appreciate legs and ASS. So, that's my 'go to' jean. Currently, I have some Joe's Jeans that I love! I even got my mom in some. For fun- like 1/2 the cost, I've been buying ultra high-waist at Urban Outfitter lately. I love the fit on me. I have a defined waist line, so high-waist makes me look tiny :kiss: I still haven't decided if I want to invest in the _major leagues_ for my new favorite cut...

I promise you, if you could try these jeans, you'd LOVE them. They stretch like yoga pants, but don't gap at the waist and allow for muscular calves AND real asses. AND they come in fun colours. AND the backs of the knees don't get all wrinkly and gross after half an hour of sitting (winner!). 

My dog is farting again.


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> @thayet - I would say you're more like 4dpo. But what do I know? :shrug:
> 
> @Snackimals - Yay Vegas! OH and I were thinking of going there, but now we're thinking of taking a longer trip instead. Where are you guys staying? I have stayed at a couple places on the Strip, but my favorite place to stay is Fremont St. (It is retro, and I like being able to walk places instead of taking cabs.)
> 
> I have some Seven jeans that I had tailored. I love them. My sister just gave me two pair of Citizen jeans that don't fit her anymore. (She is back to size 0-2 a few months after having her third child. Hate her.)(Not really.)(Sort of.) I like to buy lots of jeans though, so I mostly have Old Navy/Gap jeans.
> 
> I may have oversold the raccoon. I *will* remember to post a picture at lunch, though.

Actually, I think I do have one pair of high-end high-waited pants... They're Citizen... (forgot about those, *cough*). Those are the ones I wore earlier this week that I couldn't freak'n BREATH. Hahaha. 
I kinda also have to admit that I am addicted to tailoring jeans, so on second thought, I dunno how much credit I can give jeans for their cuts... on my body. But the denim is fabulous. Of course except Guess, those always fit like a glove- and not an OJ Simpson glove, or oven mitt...
Confession: This winter I bought me a pair of Seven Jeans; black velvet. They are so gorgeous! Perfect for the holidays. However, I now have no idea where to go with those. California allows you to wear things like that as kinda a costume. It's not 'everyday wear', unfortunately. 

Thayet: I'm with Texas on this. In fact, if its 4DPO, get BDing like NOW. Who knows! Maybe that egg is just major taking its time! And you better catch that! 

-I have no idea where are staying in Vegas. I know we are performing, soooo, that usually means everything is covered and pre-arranged :winkwink:


----------



## LillyTame

You know what I love about this group? No one is OVERLY cheery! We all have our occasional gripe, whine, vent and although we give words of encouragement and support there is no one that lays it on like butter and over the top with the sunshiney crap lmao. Some times we just need to get things out and not be pacified. :thumbup:


----------



## Snackimals

@thayet: what ARE you feeding that dog? good grief.

@Lilly: tell me about it. i've gone out maybe twice and looked around at other TTC blogs. shoot me. who can handle all that zap!? ugh. i like things/conversations like i like my alcohol: straight, with an occasional chaser. blue drinks? umbrellas? sugared brim? PASS.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao...well I kinda like the sugary drinks :blush: Give me something blue with a blue umbrella in it! Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> lmao...well I kinda like the sugary drinks :blush: Give me something blue with a blue umbrella in it! Thank you :thumbup:

:rofl:

@Lilly: I like them, too, but more than one or two gives me a hell of a hangover.:wine:

I agree, though, sometimes it's just nice to vent, move on and know that people get it without belabouring it too much. It has become my secret mission to use the canadian 'u' as much as possible, in case you haven't noticed.. 

@Snackimals: I am curious about these black velvet jeans. They sound amazing and perfectly suited to wintry climates! I may or may not have some in my shopping cart online as we speak. :blush: However, as for the 4dpo.. if that's the case, I've already missed the proverbial boat. No biggie, though - I already mentally wrote off this cycle. Stupid FF!

As for the dog.. it's a breed thing. Bulldogs fart a LOT. You get kinda used to it after a while, but some days are pretty bad. I think we keep Febreze in business. 

@tx: I am still waiting to see this raccoon.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> -I have no idea where are staying in Vegas. I know we are performing, soooo, that usually means everything is covered and pre-arranged :winkwink:

You ARE? Cool! How'd I miss that part? Where are you performing? 

I stayed at the Palazzo last time I was there, so awesome. The pool is perfect.


----------



## txbiscuit

https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/ScreenShot2013-02-22at23821PM_zps54705e01.png

He has two arms. I think one is behind the bicycle wheel.


----------



## txbiscuit

@thayet - How do you like your bulldog? I think bulldogs (especially puppies) are about the cutest things in existence, but OH worries about flatulence and drooling.

@Snackimals - I'm with you. Halfway through a frozen froo-froo drink, I want to barf from the sugar. I will *occasionally* drink a margarita, but I want top shelf tequila, fresh lime juice, and a *little* Cointreau (no Triple Sec!).


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> @thayet - How do you like your bulldog? I think bulldogs (especially puppies) are about the cutest things in existence, but OH worries about flatulence and drooling.

Obviously we love her to bits. Fun fact: bulldogs don't actually drool, not like great danes or mastiffs. They're just messy drinkers. So we wipe her face sometimes after a drink, but no drooling. The farting is not usually this bad.. I think maybe she ate a stick or something outside. :sick:


EDIT: I forgot to mention, she was a compromise - I don't like big dogs, and DH does, so Molly is great, because she weighs just under 50lbs. A small big dog. And she's stupid cute. 

Here's a picture of Molly and her siblings being adorable. She's second from the left.
 



Attached Files:







good morning.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## txbiscuit

I can't... I can't even get over that picture. It may have to be my new screensaver. AHHHH!!!


----------



## thayet

I got a better one!

She's front and centre in this one.. and obviously they did not enjoy their first taste of snow (although she loves it now).
 



Attached Files:







get me down.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LillyTame

How cute! I hear we have snow up on our mountain right now, wish I could get up there! But would need a 4wd, which we don't have. I tried to talk OH into asking one of his coworkers if we can borrow her truck but he says she loves that thing and so doesn't think so.


----------



## Snackimals

man. that dog is ADORABLE. what the heck!? good choice Thayet. you have excellent taste (high-five).

Texas: the raccoon is adorable! way hotter than reality, for sure!

Regards Vegas, in case you hadn't noticed, I hate to know anything for sure or ahead of time if I can avoid it. I get really nervous if you tell me too much. I just get a time and a place with dance stuff. I know it's for a political event actually. And some friends of my friend invited a few of us to go up... 

I have danced for Show-n-Tell at elementary schools, and big loud musical festivals in San Francisco... and, my favorite, Mexico City. I just love dance. What can I say. I cant wait to have my little Aztec toddler trotting around behind me in a feathered head-dress... <3


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> https://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e38/sortasandy/ScreenShot2013-02-22at23821PM_zps54705e01.png
> 
> He has two arms. I think one is behind the bicycle wheel.

Maybe its a sign... Raccoon nursery? :flower:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Maybe its a sign... Raccoon nursery? :flower:

I think the raccoon is friggin' adorable.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I have danced for Show-n-Tell at elementary schools, and big loud musical festivals in San Francisco... and, my favorite, Mexico City. I just love dance. What can I say. I cant wait to have my little Aztec toddler trotting around behind me in a feathered head-dress... <3

You have any pics you want to share with us?


----------



## thayet

Photos!


----------



## Snackimals

-sorry, i stepped out for a walk. the day is fabulous! feels like 68 degrees... sunny, but a nice crisp breeze.

I'll have to look for pics at home. I hate pictures, so they are hard to come by as it is. And, since my man and I are dancing at the same time, its a little more complicated to get photos of me- that I like. I promise to come thru with something as soon as is possible.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> I got a better one!
> 
> She's front and centre in this one.. and obviously they did not enjoy their first taste of snow (although she loves it now).

So, what's your dogs name!?? 


CANCEL THAT!!! 

Molly! Duh.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> So, what's your dogs name!??
> 
> 
> CANCEL THAT!!!
> 
> Molly! Duh.

I love my stupid dog more than is probably healthy. She's a lot of work though. Good training for a kid. Too bad kid kennels don't exist.. :winkwink:


----------



## Snackimals

Ok guys. I started my journal. I think.

I need to write a bit more, bringing us up to date, and figure out how to make it cool and easy to access for everyone. However, as I am a certified Cyber Idiot, this may take more time than is reasonable. My apologies.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Ok guys. I started my journal. I think.
> 
> I need to write a bit more, bringing us up to date, and figure out how to make it cool and easy to access for everyone. However, as I am a certified Cyber Idiot, this may take more time than is reasonable. My apologies.

Lucky for me, I am a certified Cyber-journal stalker, so I will totally find it!:ninja:


----------



## thayet

_Et tu, Brute?_ :nope:

Well.. I doubt I will start one. It would basically be repeating all the stuff I bother you guys with already. DH already rolls his eyes at the amount of time I spend typety-typing on this board. :comp:


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> _Et tu, Brute?_ :nope:
> 
> Well.. I doubt I will start one. It would basically be repeating all the stuff I bother you guys with already. DH already rolls his eyes at the amount of time I spend typety-typing on this board. :comp:

 In my defense: sometimes you guys are boring- and all that really means is that no one is around to talk to... and you're all cool and HAFE (have acronyms for everything), ugh, and take your temps and... PCOS this and EMCW that. I'm just :wacko: 
And, I know I'm the idiot, so you guys def do not have to change it up, I just need idiot friends... yes! :happydance: Hahahaha.

(its friday. i am insane, after no real food for 48 hours.)

-i should probably erase this, before i get no followers on account of me calling everyone an idiot for talking to me :(


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys. I started my journal. I think.
> 
> I need to write a bit more, bringing us up to date, and figure out how to make it cool and easy to access for everyone. However, as I am a certified Cyber Idiot, this may take more time than is reasonable. My apologies.
> 
> Lucky for me, I am a certified Cyber-journal stalker, so I will totally find it!:ninja:Click to expand...

btw Lil, you MUST be a ninja for Halloween! I totally think of this little ninja dude when I think of you!! :ninja:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> btw Lil, you MUST be a ninja for Halloween! I totally think of this little ninja dude when I think of you!! :ninja:

Well I pray [-o&lt; I will be with bub :thumbup: So I don't know how stealth-like I will look with a 7-8mon bump lol But I will keep that in mind for costume ideas!



thayet said:


> _Et tu, Brute?_ :nope:
> 
> Well.. I doubt I will start one. It would basically be repeating all the stuff I bother you guys with already. DH already rolls his eyes at the amount of time I spend typety-typing on this board. :comp:

Come ooooon over to the dark side thayet!:devil:


There is SOME repeating but I DO like to jot stuff down in my journal as a reminder of what happened and the boring stuff I don't think you guys want to hear but others might!


----------



## LillyTame

Oh, speaking of Halloween Costumes, I've seen a couple different versions of women with preggo bumps and they've glued doll arms/legs to a tshirt, so it looks like the baby is breaking through the bump :thumbup: I hope I have a bump during Halloween so I can do that! lol


----------



## Snackimals

Lil... Let me take this time to tell you that I love your will to stay fresh and positive. I am so jealous. I do imagine you pregnant and bump-a-fide by October. CUTE! 

My freakn pessimism makes me so anxious, and literally sick sometimes, I just wish I was more relaxed. Like when you're high, but with out the munchies, or the dry mouth. (Im from Cali, come on now. Although, I'm not TOO cool anymore. Its a handful of times a year for me at this point.)

I think your positive energy and nature call on good things to cross your path. Maybe being your friend will make me better :')

*this may be the most 'Sugared Brimmed' comment EVER from me... and unlikely to reoccur.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> *this may be the most 'Sugared Brimmed' comment EVER from me... and unlikely to reoccur.

Awww well, let me take it all in now then ***deeeep breath*** lol :hugs: Thanks hun, I have my good days:blush: Most of the time I'm a pessimist too though. I just don't ALWAYS share it with your guys, because I DO want us all to stay hopeful. Example: Last night in bed with OH my question to him was "why don't my lady bits want to work?" :cry: And he said he doesn't know why so I said why don't you know and he said "because I don't have lady bits" lmao


----------



## Snackimals

:bunny: I'm going home now....
Hope to get things more 'settled' with el Journal later today, or early tomorrow. However, I do want to prioritize some BD time... after my alignment, there was to be no sexytime for 3 full days at the least. Mind you, I had AF visiting before that. SO, my man is about to walk-out on me :dohh: (bad planning)

I will post some pictures and better construct that journal in no time. 

See y'all in a while.


----------



## thayet

Can I just say that it's super aggravating to have birth control ads on a ttc website? Is there any way to filter the ads, do you guys know? 

I'm trying to find work clothes online with no success.. I wish I lived in America, just for the shopping. *sigh*


----------



## LillyTame

Nope, don't know how to filter the ads.


I'm off to a going away thing for OH's coworker...don't feel like it.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I'm off to a going away thing for OH's coworker...don't feel like it.

I dislike going to DH's work things. In fact, he is also at one right now, and I am at home, where I prefer to be. 

It's amazing how antisocial I've become since starting to work from home. Without the daily chatter and gossip and interaction, you start turning into a bit of a recluse. But anyway, his coworkers are all younger than us, and kind of annoying, and drink a lot.. so yeah. Home it is. 

Tomorrow is a girls' night get-together, which is always fun. A friend of ours moved to the outskirts of town kinda, so a bunch of our out-of-town friends are coming to spend the night and have drinks and bash our respective OHs. :thumbup:

Anyone else have fun weekend plans?


----------



## txbiscuit

thayet said:


> Can I just say that it's super aggravating to have birth control ads on a ttc website? Is there any way to filter the ads, do you guys know?
> 
> I'm trying to find work clothes online with no success.. I wish I lived in America, just for the shopping. *sigh*

If you use Chrome or Firefox, you can filter out ads using an extension called AdBlock Plus. It makes my life 15% better on a daily basis. You can set it to filter out just the ads you find annoying/offensive, or all ads. 

My social life still hasn't recovered from my 1.5 yrs working from home. I never go out anymore! I don't have much going on this weekend.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Can I just say that it's super aggravating to have birth control ads on a ttc website? Is there any way to filter the ads, do you guys know?
> 
> I'm trying to find work clothes online with no success.. I wish I lived in America, just for the shopping. *sigh*

Jones New York? ZARA? Topshop? ASOS? Whats your style... ?


----------



## Snackimals

This the last time I danced and my man didn't drum or dance too.... I'll keep looking for resents. I have a leather get up I like a little better.

*Stanford
 



Attached Files:







gata resized.jpg
File size: 310.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## txbiscuit

Wow Snackimals! That's awesome! When did you start dancing? How often do you practice and perform?


----------



## thayet

That is one badass picture. Who makes all the feathery-things? they're gorgeous!

As for clothes.. we don't have Zara (at least where I live) or Topshop.. the last time I went into Zara in the US nothing fit and I got depressed. Too many crop tops and tight pants.. not work-appropriate. JNY is too mature for what I want.. Ann Taylor is okay but it fits weird sometimes. Macy's is probably my best bet but the 'international handling fee' makes it not worth it in the end. 

I think DH went to work today to get out of cleaning the house.. ! :growlmad:


----------



## LillyTame

Wow, that looks so badass, Snack! Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## thayet

The entire house is clean, snacks are purchased, DH has been banished to the dog park with the dog (as punishment for missing cleaning, but also so I get some peace and quiet) and now it's time to relax. Looking forward to seeing the girls tonight, should be fun! Not sure how to make it look like I'm drinking, without actually drinking, though. 

Last night I got nauseated eating an apple, and today my coffee made me feel kinda gross. Obviously early pregnancy symptoms. :winkwink:


----------



## thayet

BONUS SATURDAY PHOTO TIME: Me, DH and Molly, rockin' our Cincinnati Bengals fangear.
 



Attached Files:







family photo.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Snackimals

Love your family! 

How exciting, your night with the girls. At home. It is gunn be difficult to faux-drink though. You don't have the I'm gunna drive excuse... Maybe say ur on some new meds for allergies? So, you can't drink much. Something like that. 

Good day ladies! 
Went to the gym with my man, made some post work out breakfast, and about to shower and get my day going. I have some shopping to do, MASCARA PLEASE! And, my sisters friend gave us tickets to his bands show tonight. Not too shabby a Saturday. 

How's Ms.Prego? Miss Hawaii?


----------



## txbiscuit

Ah thayet! You're so cute! Throw Molly in there, and I just can't stand all the cuteness. 

As far as drinking, I have just been saying I'm sleepy and starting with coffee or tea (no one has to know it's decaf!). My friends tend to not notice people who aren't drinking after they've had a few. You could also try making (I can't believe I'm going to use this word) mocktails. If someone wants to have what you're having, just add some sort of liquor to their drink. Or you could lie and say you're taking antibiotics for a UTI or something hard to prove... (Never ask me to brainstorm... I can't be stopped.) Good luck!

I see FF can't make up its mind about your chart. How frustrating!

Snackimals, your day sounds awesome. You inspire me to be more outgoing on the weekend. My day is going OK so far. The weather is gorgeous - 70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky, and it rained earlier in the week so everything is green and pretty. I just went for a long walk. Hopefully we'll head to the gym once OH wakes up. I have a pretty relaxed day planned - I cleaned last night, and OH works, so I may just do some cooking and reading.

In honor of Bonus Saturday Photo Time, here is a photo of a deer I saw on my walk.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2013-02-23 at 4.24.12 PM.png
File size: 329.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Last night I got nauseated eating an apple, and today my coffee made me feel kinda gross. Obviously early pregnancy symptoms. :winkwink:

Obviously!! And great pic!



txbiscuit said:


> In honor of Bonus Saturday Photo Time, here is a photo of a deer I saw on my walk.

That is such a great pic! I love nature pics like that.

Sorry I've been MIA...gonna post a few pics myself! Friday night went to the going away thing for OH's corworker and got a good pic of the sunset...sorry thayet and Snack, but me and OH being the overweight couple, we trump you guys in the statistics and WE will probably be the last ones to conceive.

Next we have a spontaneous roadtrip around the island! Saw a wild boar (dead) on the back of someone's truck. They are probably going to make Kalua Pig, you have to slow cook that baby. Nice pic of the waterfall, we've been getting flash flood warnings because of all the rain on the other side of the island. And a little dessert! (I might have to break the pics up into two post.)


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey Lilly! We missed you yesterday, but it looks like you had an amazing day. (Sidenote: I feel like I could eat an entire slow-roasted pig right now, but I won't test it.) You and OH are adorable!!!! Your kids are going to be gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> (Sidenote: I feel like I could eat an entire slow-roasted pig right now, but I won't test it.)

:haha: (yes, I read your journal and about you eating yourself out of house and home lol)

Thank you! It was a pretty fun day :thumbup: Even in the rain. It's snow up on the mountain and that's really where I wanted to go, but they close the roads the morning after a snow fall.


----------



## thayet

Ugh.. well okay so the 'mocktail' and coffee idea didn't go over so well.. I did end up drinking *ahem* a few drinks. Oh well. It was super fun and I don't regret it! 

Anyway, we spent today being lazy and napping. Lilly, I am jealous of those donut-type things. I could demolish a few of those right now. I am baking chocolate chip cookies because I'm that desperate for something yummy. :cake:


----------



## Snackimals

:hi: good day señoritas.

First of, let us all acknowledge the fact that I am attempting to drink no coffee today. It's a huge step for me. So, please be patient, my idiocy is likely to be more apparent today. 

@Lilly: love the pictures! You guys are adorable together. I agree, your babies will be stunning. 

@Thayet: good call with baking. I convinced my sister to come over last night and watch the Oscars with me... but really, I just got her to make my favorite bread pudding. (I'm wicked at getting her to bake for me.) I love being 'bad', and nothing better than homemade 'bad' food. Although, those pics Lilly posted of jelly doughnut looking matter: AWESOME. 

@Texas: Read up on your journal. Sounds very challenging to be so hungry (nervous goes here). Hows everything socially? You telling the fam soon? Details please.

As for me, well this is BD FEST 2013 Late Feb/Early March Edition. As you know, I am cutting back A LOT on coffee this week. I am focusing on water, and I got some cough syrup/Guaifenesin :thumbup: ... 
Game change: This time I will not have 10 days sex marathon. I'm taking Ms. Texas baby-cocktail very seriously and focusing on four days before O, and 2 days post. Last cycle was just so tiring to be honest, I just debate the quality. We start tomorrow.

:happydance::flower::happydance::flower:


----------



## Snackimals

I thought about this over the weekend. 

These are smilies I associate with each of you, or that remind be of you:

Lilly :ninja:

Txbiscuit :loopy:

Thayet :devil:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> I thought about this over the weekend.
> 
> These are smilies I associate with each of you, or that remind be of you:
> 
> Lilly :ninja:
> 
> Txbiscuit :loopy:
> 
> Thayet :devil:

:haha: I love it!


----------



## LillyTame

Nothing interesting going on in Hawaii.

A little over a week before I start looking for OV. I'm not going to start temping till next week, I just needed a break.

2 wks before vacation! Let the count down begin!


----------



## Snackimals

Hola Lilly! Ah. Not all weekends are fab. Mine was actually pretty mellow. I had a very unusual terrible headache Saturday, and it ruined everything. (Because I of course still went out, with a headache). Sunday we actually had a performance, so I am incredibly swore today because I hadn't done one in weeks, and presentations are like 150%- lightning speed. I have to admit, Oscars and bread pudding was the highlight of the weekend. Lame. 

Ok. SO. I have a super dumb question that I know y'all will know the answer to, or at the least: direct me towards the answer....


----------



## Snackimals

How long does it take for an egg to 'land' in your uterus? And, once it does land, is it just too late? 

I'm kinda just not getting that part. And I most clearly don't know BD proper terms enough to research the question. 

(yes. i know. i'm terribly behind with my info)(stop judging me)


----------



## thayet

Not a dumb question.. I had to look this up, too, once I started ttc. 

So your ovulation day, the egg busts out of the ovary, right. The end of the fallopian tube is sorta attached near the end of the ovary, and does these rhythmic contractions that pull the egg down into it. They are also lined with cilia (little fingerlike protrusions) that "wave" with the motion of the tube, and propel the egg down into the uterus. 

THAT being said, it takes something like 5 days for the egg to journey down the tube, and another one or two to implant. That's why if you look at charts that show an "implantation dip", that dip usually occurs between 7 (fast egg) to 10 (slow egg) days post-O. The dip is caused by a brief estrogen surge that results from the egg implanting. It is also partially caused by the slow decrease in progesterone (makes your temps rise), as the corpus luteum (leftover egg follicle) stops producing it somewhere around the end of your luteal phase. Your temps stay high with a conception cycle because the implanted embryo starts producing its own progesterone and eventually hCG. 

*whew*

Also: I enjoy that I am the bitchy devil smiley :haha:

EDIT: sorry, I forgot the second part of your question. The egg only has about 24 hours to get fertilized, or else it kind of dies. So, you can BD up until 1 or 2 days post-O, but after that you're pretty much out of luck. Even if the egg makes its way to your uterus, and there's sperm there, it needs to be fertilized right when it pops out or no dice. Similarly, there's not much you can do to "encourage" a fertilized egg to implant. Sometimes, it implants in a less than optimal spot (in the tube, on your cervix, etc) and that usually leads to a miscarriage. Nothing at all you do can influence that. So yeah, if you BD after 2dpo, it's usually just for fun at that point. :)


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> How long does it take for an egg to 'land' in your uterus? And, once it does land, is it just too late?
> 
> I'm kinda just not getting that part. And I most clearly don't know BD proper terms enough to research the question.
> 
> (yes. i know. i'm terribly behind with my info)(stop judging me)


I'm more of a visual person


----------



## Snackimals

:dohh: geez that sounds like SO much work. if my mans sperm is anything like him..., they'll 1) get lost/forget where they are going, or 2) 'think about it' while they visit and investigate my uterus, and ultimately get lost/forget why they're there. :dohh:

pitty.

SO: why do you want a longer luteal phase? it would seem that has no barring on the baby-matter..?


----------



## Snackimals

note: Since Texas found that deer she's been MIA.... I have a suspicion that the deer is no longer with us :gun:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> note: Since Texas found that deer she's been MIA.... I have a suspicion that the deer is no longer with us :gun:

Well she IS from Texas.. all cute critters are food to Texans, apparently. :haha:

Well, the reason you want your luteal phase to be at least 10 days long is because you need the progesterone from the corpus luteum to last long enough to support the endometrial lining. When the CL stops making progesterone, your lining starts to shed, and bingo-bango you get your period. SO, if your luteal phase is too short, you could in theory lose a perfectly good fertilized egg because the lining is already shedding. You want to give the egg those 10 days to implant and get comfy and start making its own progesterone, so it can stick.


----------



## Snackimals

WOW.
You and Lil are like TTC Sesame Street. Thanks!


----------



## Snackimals

Sooooo, Thayet, when are you testing?


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Sooooo, Thayet, when are you testing?

I am going to freely admit that I tested yesterday, only to rule things out in case FF got my date wrong. But since I put in my "almost positive" OPK, it seems to have made up its mind. 

I'm going to test on Sunday (since my LP is usually 12 days long). Unless AF shows up first, in which case it's pointless. I am not getting excited about this - too much other stuff happening to worry about!

You should be O'ing soon, yes? You girls with your short cycles.. ! :growlmad:


----------



## Snackimals

You know what.. I was totally re-reading Texas' TTC journal, and I'm kinda gettign the deal with the Vitex stuff. 

She noted that her luteal phase was LONGER the previous cycle, AF was a day later, AND that she OVd sooner than usual as well. I'm thinking that CD15 might not be the case this time. I should aim at CD13... Which also means I should be MAJOR BD'ing right now. Shoot. Regards luteal, I was days late this past cycle, remember?

Ugh. I need to pull out my calendar and charts. Wah. There went sleeping soundly tonight. 

Regards your week, I am totally cheering for Canada- that's a first. I will say, that the most prominent happenings announcing pregnancies thus far have been totally random and DIFFERENT cycles. SO, I am watching you like a HAWK right now! :shock:


----------



## txbiscuit

I was not killing/eating any cute movie critters. (I did kill a spider after it landed on me in traffic. I normally throw bugs out the window, but all bets are off if they land on me.) 

I have just been :sleep: (or thinking about sleeping). Or eating. 

You guys are good at explaining things.


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I was not killing/eating any cute movie critters. (I did kill a spider after it landed on me in traffic. I normally throw bugs out the window, but all bets are off if they land on me.)
> 
> I have just been :sleep: (or thinking about sleeping). Or eating.
> 
> You guys are good at explaining things.

Ugh.. one time I was exercising at home (I know, this was before I got lazy) and went to take a drink from my water bottle, that I had left on the elliptical. A huge ass spider (that was residing happily inside the straw) hit the back of my throat and I spewed water EVERYWHERE and hadn't exercised since (until this morning). GROSS right? 

Anyways I am glad to hear you're doing well, tx, and not eating adorable forest creatures :D

@Snackimals: :sex:!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> WOW.
> You and Lil are like TTC Sesame Street. Thanks!

:haha:



thayet said:


> Ugh.. one time I was exercising at home (I know, this was before I got lazy) and went to take a drink from my water bottle, that I had left on the elliptical. A huge ass spider (that was residing happily inside the straw) hit the back of my throat and I spewed water EVERYWHERE and hadn't exercised since (until this morning). GROSS right?

OOOOOMG! I would never drink out of a straw again after that! :argh:


----------



## Snackimals

Have either of you, Lil or Thayet started any new vitex, fertilaid, etc, type of supplement? Or prenatal?


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Have either of you, Lil or Thayet started any new vitex, fertilaid, etc, type of supplement? Or prenatal?

I tried evening primrose oil to help with EWCM, but I ended up feeling like I had swallowed a hard boiled egg and it was stuck between my boobs and upper stomach. That lasted 2 days and it hurt! So I've decided not to take any more and just stick to upping my water intake and maybe try a different cough medicine. I was using Mucinex (expectorant, so yes, right kind) but didn't really see a difference. Thinking about trying Robitussin. 

I've been on my prenatal since November.

I've thought about trying vitex or fertilaid but with everyone saying it changes the length of their cycle, i don't want to do that right now. I just want to see if my cycle will regulate on it's own, naturally, first. Gonna give it 6 months at least.


----------



## thayet

Yeah I don't know if my current cycle is longer because of the Vitex or not.. I take a daily prenatal, nothing fancy, and 800mg of Vitex. Cough syrup makes me loopy, so I might avoid that, but I'm using Preseed to make up for any ewcm shortages that might happen. I did up my water intake significantly and that's helped. 

I was chatting with one of my friends on Saturday.. I know they've been trying to have a kid for a few years now. She has Chrons disease, which complicates things, but apparently her cervix is also very narrow and twisty (this is a thing?) and his sperms have low motility. Talk about a basketful of issues.. I feel badly for her.


----------



## Snackimals

I was just wondering. Thought I could ask y'all about that, and what you're dealing with. (I'm going to try Robitussin)

I had no idea that cycles were often not 28ish days. Mine are so crampy and horrible, I just never thought a good thing about it.

I'm not very well on what doses of what are in my Fertilaid. Mind you, I have taken the tags/labels off my containers, so I can carry them in my purse. I have to take it 3 times a day, so I don't need that rolling out and showing up somewhere :nope:
_
On a side note: I feel like the *'bump watch' *is totally ON in my social life. Good God. Everywhere I go I get harassed about 'Maybe your pregnant?' 'Hows the baby making?' So, when is there going to be a junior?' , people that know me- obviously. But really, I just came back from the gym... this bodybuilder dude that manages the place or something, greets me and says 'You look tired today!' I responded that I've had a crap time sleeping a few nights, he replies 'Ohhh! Maybe its a baby!' UGH!!! Seriously! A dude! A TOTAL dude!  I'm starting to just want to hide out in big baggy clothes, cuz I wont tell you how bumping in to my seamstress went on Friday night... lets just say, good thing it wasnt a fat day and my underwear were normal. _


----------



## LillyTame

Well, I guess that's the good thing about being pudgy...people don't DARE ask you if you are pregnant lmao...no one wants to be wrong and seem like they are just calling you fat! You skinny girls...people look at all the other "clues" and figure it's a 50/50 chance.

But I know I wont be safe when we go home and are around family! :dohh: It's BECAUSE of the extra weight that I've put on that I'm SURE they are going to ask. And my aunt is the type that will KEEP asking even if I say no! She'll keep going "are you suuuure?" And by the 3rd time I will probably strangle her.


----------



## txbiscuit

Snackimals said:


> I was just wondering. Thought I could ask y'all about that, and what you're dealing with. (I'm going to try Robitussin)
> 
> I had no idea that cycles were often not 28ish days. Mine are so crampy and horrible, I just never thought a good thing about it.
> 
> I'm not very well on what doses of what are in my Fertilaid. Mind you, I have taken the tags/labels off my containers, so I can carry them in my purse. I have to take it 3 times a day, so I don't need that rolling out and showing up somewhere :nope:
> _
> On a side note: I feel like the *'bump watch' *is totally ON in my social life. Good God. Everywhere I go I get harassed about 'Maybe your pregnant?' 'Hows the baby making?' So, when is there going to be a junior?' , people that know me- obviously. But really, I just came back from the gym... this bodybuilder dude that manages the place or something, greets me and says 'You look tired today!' I responded that I've had a crap time sleeping a few nights, he replies 'Ohhh! Maybe its a baby!' UGH!!! Seriously! A dude! A TOTAL dude!  I'm starting to just want to hide out in big baggy clothes, cuz I wont tell you how bumping in to my seamstress went on Friday night... lets just say, good thing it wasnt a fat day and my underwear were normal. _

I feel like people should keep their mouths shut about the "maybe it's a baby" nonsense. I've gotten that _nonstop _since OH and I moved in together. I always want to say something like, "You don't know my situation. We could be bankrupt. We could be infertile. I could hate children. I could have had multiple miscarriages. OH and I could be in couples counseling." Instead I'm just like, "...noooo."


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Yeah I don't know if my current cycle is longer because of the Vitex or not.. I take a daily prenatal, nothing fancy, and 800mg of Vitex. Cough syrup makes me loopy, so I might avoid that, but I'm using Preseed to make up for any ewcm shortages that might happen. I did up my water intake significantly and that's helped.
> 
> I was chatting with one of my friends on Saturday.. I know they've been trying to have a kid for a few years now. She has Chrons disease, which complicates things, but apparently her cervix is also very narrow and twisty (this is a thing?) and his sperms have low motility. Talk about a basketful of issues.. I feel badly for her.

I think about this. I'm being a total baby about wanting a baby now. But, some people have legitimate issues they are struggling with. One girl I met on here initially, mind you her and her man are fit and healthy and in their 20's, took 18months! And, last week I saw some crazy Christian thread with some lady thats been TTC for more than 5 YEARS! Wtf! I need to chill out with my complaining I guess. :baby:


----------



## Snackimals

AMEN Texas! Praise the Lord! 
I've always thought that, even when I was in my 20's and not interested in babies. I could never ask someone, it just, well.. WASN'T ANY OF MY BUSINESS. I thought the same, they could be infertile, or depressed,or broke, about to divorse, or maybe some rape victim that is in counseling- God, what do I know!? 

My exception, of course, was bugging chicks that always bugged everyone else :) I admit, that was fun.


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I feel like people should keep their mouths shut about the "maybe it's a baby" nonsense. I've gotten that _nonstop _since OH and I moved in together. I always want to say something like, "You don't know my situation. We could be bankrupt. We could be infertile. I could hate children. I could have had multiple miscarriages. OH and I could be in couples counseling." Instead I'm just like, "...noooo."

So true! I never ask anyone because I DON'T know their circumstances, but I think some people just don't THINK! And it hurts to answer no when you are actively trying!


----------



## LillyTame

Oooh so, Snacks status says "horney"? I always thought it said "homey", I was like, wth does that mean lmao


----------



## Snackimals

you know, i always thought it was cute, but 'who would really use that?'
so, in honor of a new cycle and attitude: I WOULD USE THAT! Heehehee. SO raunchy!


----------



## thayet

I have just gotten fat from stopping the birth control, and I swear to god, every other person is like "oohhh, maybe you're pregnant!" and on Saturday I'd had enough, which is probably why I swilled half a bottle of vodka and was like "NOPE I'M NOT JUST FATTER QUIT ASKING". Then they did. 

Now I remember why I started taking the damn things in the first place!

Having a strawberry and banana smoothie. Yum.


----------



## txbiscuit

I had a dream about all of us last night. We were all superheroes, fighting this monster that looked sort of like Jabba the Hut (or Pizza the Hut, for any Spaceballs fans in here. ...Bueller?)

Anyway, I was a superhero who made (terrible, even in my dream) jokes, and I was all, "I will make him laugh to distract him!" Lilly was some sort of animal whisperer superhero who was gathering her giant cats to attack him. Snackimals looked like Wonder Woman, and was shooting at him with guns. (I think this has to do with Snack's love for the :gun: smiley.)

Finally, thayet said, "You guys are wasting time," and she went and stabbed him to death with an acupuncture needle. :pop:

Good times.


----------



## Snackimals

WOW! I like that!
How fun! (I'd go with Pizza the Hut- i luv Spaceballs!!!)

Thanx for the Wonder Woman compliment! Heeheeheee. I can't complain.


----------



## Snackimals

Updates: I used an OPK yesterday. Still negative (relief). I was really worried I'd gone and f'd this up already. All is well. 
We did BD, either way. I must say, yesterday was one of those times that I just needed a NAP after BD. Ugh... I fell asleep for 20 min and woke up totally lost! I didn't know where I was, or what time it was, I thought I was late for work! (it was 7:00pm)

How's my Bumpy Crew!?

*Day 2 of no coffee. Kill me. Although, 5 SOLID hours of sleep last night!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hello! I'm doing my best today. My job is super boring but also stressful right now, which is a bad combination for me. 

I hear you with the no coffee. I almost dozed off in the middle of a conversation with my boss. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I had a dream about all of us last night. We were all superheroes, fighting this monster that looked sort of like Jabba the Hut (or Pizza the Hut, for any Spaceballs fans in here. ...Bueller?)
> 
> Anyway, I was a superhero who made (terrible, even in my dream) jokes, and I was all, "I will make him laugh to distract him!" Lilly was some sort of animal whisperer superhero who was gathering her giant cats to attack him. Snackimals looked like Wonder Woman, and was shooting at him with guns. (I think this has to do with Snack's love for the :gun: smiley.)
> 
> Finally, thayet said, "You guys are wasting time," and she went and stabbed him to death with an acupuncture needle. :pop:
> 
> Good times.


I am so glad I read this alone, in my car because the way I burst out laughing, if the people in the office had of heard me, they would have thought I was insane for sure :haha:

AFM, I'm good, but was slow to rise this morning and it's only Tuesday! I just keep thinking 9 more work days till vacation! lol


----------



## Snackimals

Everyone is so quiet today. Gosh.

So. Here's a question, that I've been wondering regards, what CD/album could you not live with out?
_Music says so much about personality _


----------



## Snackimals

Also, I dunno how I am ever going to do with pregnant-ness...
Today, because I cancelled coffee, I didn't have a bit for breakfast. (I usually do at the least a couple oatmeal cookies.) I WAS DYING AN HOUR AGO. I had a heache, nausea, I was dizzy. Man, I am a monster if I am hungry. Rawwwrrr!!!!!!!!

It's ok ladies, I took care of the problem. Some avocado spring-rolls and a quesadilla with a handmade corn tortilla did the trick._ Sigh_. Clearly, I went to TWO different places to satisfy my desires..


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Everyone is so quiet today. Gosh.
> 
> So. Here's a question, that I've been wondering regards, what CD/album could you not live with out?
> _Music says so much about personality _

Yeah sorry, work was making me WORK today. 

Ummmm shoot.. well okay. The one album I would feel REALLY sad about if I could never hear it again would be U2's Joshua Tree. Hands down one of the best albums of all time. 

My guilty pleasure is Collective Soul's greatest hits (7even Year Itch).. argh I'm such a nerd. 

Otherwise doing fine. Eating two smoked sausages because really, it's raining frozen ice pellets, and we have no groceries, and I'm NOT going back out there. Glad to hear you ladies are well! 

@Snackimals: no coffee = death sentence. You're nuts.

@tx: that is EXACTLY what I would do in the hypothetical superhero scenario.. :haha:

@Lilly: yayyy for vacation! I always hate the packing part, I feel like I forget something no matter how careful I am.


----------



## Snackimals

I'm having coffee tomorrow for sure! Trust me. Today is just about enough of this.

Glad to see you around! It has been THE slowest day ever here. I swear. 

My can't live with out album? Probably The Beatles Abbey Road....


----------



## txbiscuit

I would have a hard time without Johnny Cash (nostalgia) or the Old 97's (a band that figured prominently early on in OH's & my relationship). Guilty pleasure music might be Neil Diamond? (Neil Diamond is one of the few things my parents still manage to agree on.) 

I am doing every other day caffeine to try to wean myself off of it. I just don't know if this will work out. 

I really want to sneak home early sleep:), but I know I will just get caught in traffic.


----------



## txbiscuit

Have you ladies seen this video yet? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS3dHKWVP7Y

I find it hilarious, although I am sort of angry at the kid for wasting an opportunity for a perfectly good nap... :growlmad:


----------



## Snackimals

txbiscuit said:


> I would have a hard time without Johnny Cash (nostalgia) or the Old 97's (a band that figured prominently early on in OH's & my relationship). Guilty pleasure music might be Neil Diamond? (Neil Diamond is one of the few things my parents still manage to agree on.)
> 
> I am doing every other day caffeine to try to wean myself off of it. I just don't know if this will work out.
> 
> I really want to sneak home early sleep:), but I know I will just get caught in traffic.

Neil Diamond? Dang, you are from Texas :gun: I'll grant you he does have a wonderful voice... Johny Cash? Luv it! :bunny:


----------



## thayet

txbiscuit said:


> I find it hilarious, although I am sort of angry at the kid for wasting an opportunity for a perfectly good nap... :growlmad:

He's doing some sort of weird trust-fall/pilates combo.. haha.. what a weird kid. 

And yeah, I agree - naps are fabulous. As evidenced by today'sxoJane article about napping. Love xoJane. Love naps. Don't love kids who miss their naps (often straight-up hellions which then melt down into a screaming pool of frustrated exhaustion). 

I might nap RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is so quiet today. Gosh.
> 
> So. Here's a question, that I've been wondering regards, what CD/album could you not live with out?
> _Music says so much about personality _
> 
> Yeah sorry, work was making me WORK today.
> 
> Ummmm shoot.. well okay. The one album I would feel REALLY sad about if I could never hear it again would be U2's Joshua Tree. Hands down one of the best albums of all time.
> 
> My guilty pleasure is Collective Soul's greatest hits (7even Year Itch).. argh I'm such a nerd.
> 
> Otherwise doing fine. Eating two smoked sausages because really, it's raining frozen ice pellets, and we have no groceries, and I'm NOT going back out there. Glad to hear you ladies are well!
> 
> @Snackimals: no coffee = death sentence. You're nuts.
> 
> @tx: that is EXACTLY what I would do in the hypothetical superhero scenario.. :haha:
> 
> @Lilly: yayyy for vacation! I always hate the packing part, I feel like I forget something no matter how careful I am.Click to expand...

I am the only person I know who knows who Collective Soul is... :growlmad:
High five! 

I went to U2's Elevation Tour... what a great show! Wow. 'Bloody Sunday' always gets me.


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> txbiscuit said:
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious, although I am sort of angry at the kid for wasting an opportunity for a perfectly good nap... :growlmad:
> 
> He's doing some sort of weird trust-fall/pilates combo.. haha.. what a weird kid.
> 
> And yeah, I agree - naps are fabulous. As evidenced by today'sxoJane article about napping. Love xoJane. Love naps. Don't love kids who miss their naps (often straight-up hellions which then melt down into a screaming pool of frustrated exhaustion).
> 
> I might nap RIGHT NOW.Click to expand...

Why is everyone napping but me!? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
It's 3:30, at work... nap is nowhere in sight. 
What time is it for you guys? :shrug:


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Neil Diamond? Dang, you are from Texas :gun: I'll grant you he does have a wonderful voice... Johny Cash? Luv it! :bunny:

You find me someone who DOESN'T sing along when Sweet Caroline is on the radio - then you will have found a communist spy who secretly hates America. Just sayin'.


----------



## txbiscuit

It's 5:30 here. I tried to nap again in my car at lunch, but I guess I wasn't as tired as yesterday. I only got in about 5 minutes. I'm ready to crash!


----------



## Snackimals

thayet said:


> Snackimals said:
> 
> 
> Neil Diamond? Dang, you are from Texas :gun: I'll grant you he does have a wonderful voice... Johny Cash? Luv it! :bunny:
> 
> You find me someone who DOESN'T sing along when Sweet Caroline is on the radio - then you will have found a communist spy who secretly hates America. Just sayin'.Click to expand...

I am a _communist spy who secretly hates America._ :haha:
I'm sure I know what song that is, but it doesn't come to mind. All I think is 'Coming to America'... But that's probably from watching Born in East L.A. hahaha. I'm dreadful at American culture. I dunno why really.


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> Everyone is so quiet today. Gosh.
> 
> So. Here's a question, that I've been wondering regards, what CD/album could you not live with out?
> _Music says so much about personality _

I've actually been working today...it's rare but it has to happen lol. And now is the time because I find I am less productive as we get closer to pos OPKs and I start getting the googles.

Yes, I am the Queen of naps :sleep: That kid is cute. Don't know wth he was doing though...kids are weird. Can't wait to have my own little weirdo.

I guess I am officially in a committed relationship - OH added me to his Costco card ooooooooooh lol


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I guess I am officially in a committed relationship - OH added me to his Costco card ooooooooooh lol

A shared Costco card is TRUE LOVE. What's your favourite thing at Costco? I like the giant packs of gum that last like half a year.

We joke that our mortgage is more complicated to get out of than our marriage, so we better not split up. It's true, mortgage paperwork > divorce paperwork any day. 

Ugh.. the rain/freezing rain/wind mix outside is *terrible*.. I am cuddled up under TWO blankets.. maybe DH will bring me a cup of tea. I am obviously 87 years old.

EDIT: sorry, missed the question.. it's 7:08pm, EST here. You guys are on.. PST (Snack), central or mountain? (tx) and Lilly, I have no freaking clue what time it is where you are lol :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hee hee it's 230 here, we are 2 hrs behind Cali right now.

My fav thing at Costco...hmmmm...free samples? lol


Edit: and when everyone else does daylight savings, we don't. So this spring Cali will be 3 hrs ahead of us.


----------



## Snackimals

Costco!?? Where!?
Man, I feel kinda guilty now. I have never even thought of adding my man to the Costco card. Yikes.

My fav: frozen yogurt from the food court, while I'm still shopping around. Next, the dried mango, and third, the big pack of Chobani. I'm a sucker for yogurt, most evidently. I'll take it in any format. :munch::lolly:


----------



## thayet

Fun Costco story (okay not fun but you guys will laugh): 

So my girlfriend got her flowers from Costco when she got married. The day before, we (not even bridesmaids, p.s.) go pick up her flowers and we think okay cool, they'll be bouquets and whatnot. OH NO. We pick up three BUCKETS of roses. And these roses are not prepped - they come tightly wrapped in cardboard with thorns on, fully NOT how they needed to be. Bride goes to us "So, you guys will help with the flowers, right?" Note that "helping" involved (on the day before the wedding):

- pulling apart all the cardboard/staples that held the flowers in bunches
- de-thorning the roses (with fresh manicures, btw)
- wiring and taping the stems with floral tape
- arranging the roses into pleasing bouquets/corsages/boutonnieres 
- pinning everything (bouquets, pins for boutonniers, corsages, etc). 

One of my friends was pregnant and she passed out while we were ribbon-wrapping the end of the bride's bouquet. She goes to me "grabtheflowersgrabtheflowersGRABTHEM" which I did, not understanding, until she crumpled to the ground unconscious. 

OH then on the day of, we got to transport everything to the hall

AND we got to help decorate!

Did I mention this friend is cheap, and not very well organized? It was terrible. 

So the other Costco part: she sends us the morning of the wedding to pick up rose petals, loose in bags, that apparently Costco will sell. What Costco did NOT tell her was that you sometimes get these bags of petals, and sometimes not, depends. That day there were almost none to be had. So we go on a mad dash around town, frantically searching for petals, and all the florists laugh at us because it's July and don't you know you need to ORDER THOSE AHEAD OF TIME STUPID GIRLS?

Terrible. Never again. :nope:


----------



## LillyTame

Woooow you guys are very loyal friends! Lol


----------



## txbiscuit

I was gonna say... Think she might get bumped to "acquaintance" for that one. Sheesh.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am late to the conversation, but I love everything about Costco. We got Bailey's favorite dog bed there, and this disgusting-smelling duck jerky he loves. OH likes getting langostinos (those tiny fake lobster things). In the fall they sometimes have these faux-wool blankets that I love.


----------



## Snackimals

:coffee: Hip hip Hurray! Coffee!

Good day ladies.

Looks like a slow start day for everyone! I got to work about 45min ago. However, I am running out for an early lunch in about an hour. I have to exchange some bra I got Vic's Secret. Wth..., their sizing is insane. I refuse to go bigger than a C cup. Maybe I should try a 36C, again :wacko: Although, if anything, I'm slimmer 'around'. 

So. Last night my man had a friend over, a friend that recently did his first tattoo. I dunno how I did it, in Spanish there's a saying "You pulled that one out of your sleeve" (not sure if this is reference to magic, or poker. but, you get the picture). I had a small amount of left-over mole, and some soyrizo in the fridge. I made mole gorditas, and soyrizo w/potatoes gorditas. I had avocado salsa already, pulled out some Mexican sour cream and fried my hand made corn gorditas. Done and Done. Absolute success. 
-My man made his awesome _limenade _with fresh spearmint... Ahhhh. Clearly last night food is still on my mind :munch::toothpick:

TTC updates: Tested this morning. I think I was right, and so was Texas. I am apparently ovulating earlier this cycle. I got a slight positive! (However, I did forget to check on the results after 5 min! Dunno how much that changes the results.)

It's major BD Party the next 48 hours!!! :sex::sex::sex:

Also, good God! The cough syrup BLEW MY MIND. I thought I cracked an egg down there! 
My man was like :shock:\\:D/:shock:=D&gt;
And so you know, I told him 'it was cough syrup' and he also was like :shock: 'You put that IN there?!'


----------



## txbiscuit

Hahaha, that's funny! Yeah, the Mucinex really seemed to work for me in that department. Good luck girlie! Sounds like a good sign!


----------



## Snackimals

@Thayet
Regards your _Fun Costco Story_:

Umm, YEAH, 1) you are an insanely GREAT friend and 2) your homegirl is a cheapo. Wow. That's really stretching it thin for me. We were very 'savvy' with spending on the weddings... since we had two. But, I would have never made that anyone elses problem.
You are a keeper!


----------



## thayet

She's a giant flake, and I've come to accept that. 

@Snackimals: You've convinced me to try the cough syrup next time! How much in advance of BD do you take it?

EDIT: you have also made me want Mexican food right now. THANKS.

@tx: is it the dog bed with cedar in it? We bought Molly one and she ripped it apart in like three minutes. It smelled great though (and made her smell like cedar which is awesome)

@Lilly: WHERE IS YOU?

AFM, not much is new. Work kicked my ass (again) and I had a donut AND fast food lunch (albeit a salad) because I didn't have time for anything else. But mmm that donut was delish. Trying not to obsess over testing, and convince myself that I am surely out this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## Snackimals

I took it right when I got home, between 5-5:15, BD was just about an hour later. Nothing fancy either, I was telling Lilly that is was just plain ol' genereic store brand called 'Tussin' from the drug store, straight Guaifenesin. Just one full adult dose. 

Regards your testing, you havent convinced ME that you are out this cycle, so... I dare you to CONVINCE ME! You wont! Test Thayet, you wont! (heehehee) I really am treating this like any other possibility. We all await your results =)

-also, I'm jealous you guys get to have cedar beds for your fur-luvs... My cat hates everything. Pretty much just our blankets do the trick. And literally, our blankets, they have to smell like us.

--and, I promise to make you some food if and ever I get the chance!


----------



## txbiscuit

:hi: ME TOO! I LOVE MEXICAN FOOD! :hi:

@thayet - It was the one that looks like a couch. Bailey was 8 years old before he stopped tearing his beds apart. (Why do they *do* that?)

I also did the Mucinex 1 hr before BD. It helps to drink lots of water. 

I am not convinced you're out, though.


----------



## thayet

Pizza is so good. And so bad for you.

I should be doing a spreadsheet for work but I don't waaaaannnnnnaa. :cry:


----------



## Snackimals

Today is my late day...
I am stuck at work for another 2 hours. And I got this horrible egg-salad sandwich for lunch. So, I am starving- because I never eat food I don't actually enjoy and I have no time to seek alternatives. Apple and a lemonade will have to do. I'm gunna be so grumpy by 7! It's gunna be dominatrix status tonight! Rawwwrr!!!! 

Ugh, spreadsheets. Pizza gets my vote. 1-Pizza, 0-Spreadsheet.

Man, Texas has become VERY popular with her Prego Journal! Wow. 

Where is Lilly today? :(


----------



## LillyTame

I am lurking ladies. It's been a busy day at work and now I'm in a meeting. Tonight i will have to study for a midterm I'm taking tomorrow.


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> I am lurking ladies. It's been a busy day at work and now I'm in a meeting. Tonight i will have to study for a midterm I'm taking tomorrow.

Boo exams. When I wrote my last exam ever, I went out and got really, really drunk. Such a great feeling. 

I feel like I'm missing a lot of the chatting that goes on in the journal area.. I'm not able to keep up with more than one or two threads at once on this board thing. You ladies are a LOT OF WORK. :coffee:


----------



## Snackimals

@Thayet: After what you did for Costco Bride, we are cake :cake:

So, when are you testing again? I forgot.


----------



## thayet

... aaaand I just almost posted something snarky about the pregnancy journal section, and didn't, because I realized it would probably offend someone. 

You guys, this is going to sound so incredibly self-centered, but I think I delete more than I post in here lately, at least about ttc stuff. I think it might be time to maybe step back a bit and try not to be the asshole who is incapable of being happy for anyone else. :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

I think you are being crazy! What's in that pizza anyways?!

I'm sure I am just as bit an asshole as you are, trust me :) We just have our moments. So what. 

Rant:
Yesterday I got a totally random text from a girlfriend. I've known her since we were in 4th grade, so she has a lot of seniority in my life. 

She kinda, (kinda means A LOT), pissed me off for Christmas when she bailed on my highly anticipated and very organized and planned Fem-Fiesta I host every year. She bailed hours before it started. And, she came up with excuses that made no sense, and didn't even 'coincide' with each other. Basically, I knew she had never intended to make it. I have to really limit my invites because I have games and prices, and a $35 gift exchange game (white elephant), so her absence was a major burn. And, I kinda new her new man wasn't going to let her come, he is clearly really controlling. Shes changed a LOT since they wed a year ago. Hadn't heard from her since.

She text and just says 'Hey. How's married life? Guess what?'
I think we can all guess 'what' and we can agree that she's not the least bit interested in how I am doing, but rather wants to show me 'what she can do'... Ugh.

I had every mind to tell her "I dont want to guess, and clearly: I know. And, wait for it... I dont care."

I tried to convince myself of everything possible, to be nice. I thought, wait maybe this is cool, maybe I can ask her how long they were trying or gosh maybe she knows some trick or has some cool method she can share, we can be friends at a totally new level...

Of course not. She followed the Guess What with: "I'm 9 weeks! Totally unplanned. LOL. We were going to wait another year."

KILL ME. Seriously, shoot me!

Am I to really believe that no one on this God forsaken earth plans the birth of any human being walking on its surface!!??? Like, EVER! All my fucken friends, relatives, neighbors, all impregnated thru the miracles of God, even if they are the worst people ever! Ugh!!! Why cant people just be honest! (i was seriously cussing her out with my man). 

Reality, she TOLD me early last year that she was having to reconsider her plans to have no more children (she has 2 from a previous marriage) because her neo-husband wants his own biological kids (plus, she married a kid a decade younger than her). I was surprised because she sure had talked a lot of crap about how she wuold never have more kids because her daughters were everything... bla bla bla...
So, in my book: they've been trying, and she knows it.

The combination of her stupid sudden text & the actual news really ruined my evening.... 

I finally got it together enough, 1 hour later, and after sexytime, to text: Congrats! From both of us. I know you'll have really hot babies, you guys are gorgeous (the last part is true.) 

So there. I get crazy. I take my time, I don't lie- I never said I was happy or anything, then I just move on. I'm too busy and cool to care really, that's kinda the sum total. I care about me, but not about me in comparison to anyone else.

Right now, I just hate that everyone lies so much about the topic. EVERYONE.

And, added note, being on here with Texas really helps me... she is the only NORMAL pregnant woman I have ever met. And she admits it, and we talk about it, and shes supportive. I might be more bitter if she had been different. Shout out to Team Texas! Woot Woot!


----------



## thayet

Seriously. Your post just said EVERYTHING I was feeling. All at once. 

I think I love you. <3

That's why ttc drives you crazy - anything else in the world, LITERALLY almost everything else, you can obtain or achieve through sheer force of will and hard work. BUT NOT THIS. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

PS: your stupid friend and my stupid Costco friend could totally flake out together. She told me about her pregnancy pretty much the exact same way - after a long, extended absence full of ditching plans. Neato! EDIT: her husband sounds like a total douchebag.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao you guys are hilarious! and i can relate on soooo many levels! when my old school buddy told me she was preggo i sure thought maybe we could connnect on the ttc level but she trumped that idea with a quick "oh you just make a "deposit" at the right time". i just thought yea, well all of us cant be so lucky because ive had "deposits" made at the ''right'' time and nothing! So i just said my congrats and moved on. My one saving grace from completely not hating her is that she said they've had one miscarriage.


----------



## txbiscuit

You guys! Tonight OH and I (somewhat begrudgingly) met a friend out at a comedy club (one if the smaller venues in town). Tig Notaro (one of my favorite comedians) did a surprise show! :cloud9: I have never in my life been at the right place at the right time for something like that. (Well, I did technically accidentally kept OH from seeing a surprise Metallica show at a tiny venue because I said there was no way it was really happening, but that's another story...) It was so awesome. :thumbup:

Anyway. Sorry to interrupt. Back to your regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## Snackimals

You know Texas, I am also a die hard Metallica fan... Our first dance, at both weddings, was Nothing Else Matters. I don't know how much I like your behavior right now :sulk::sulk:


----------



## LillyTame

Wait...Snack what are you doing on here? Shouldn't you be somewhere with your legs up?


----------



## Snackimals

All done :)
Got home after 7. Took my syrup, waited an hour... Barabing baraboom. I'm currently waiting for my tea to steep, and maybe I can convince my man to make me some tacos.


----------



## thayet

You people and your tacos. I eat tacos like... maybe twice a year? We do have this one friend who is SUPER into Mexican food, and he has us all over for dinner every cinco de mayo. The first year he made everything so spicy we could hardly eat it. :wacko:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Snackimals

:flower:
Hola!
Tacos (and burritos) are just so practical. You can roll anything up in a tortilla and chow down, no utensils needed. Plus, at my house, there's always 'extras', like homemade salsa, Mexican sour cream, avocado, chopped up onion and cilantro... You can make any meal a fiesta :happydance: (im such a foody)

Today is ok thus far. I went with Chai, although I am aware that the caffeine in that is not that much less than coffee. But, hey I'm trying. I had awful sleep again last night, so I need something. I will compensate with 60oz of water. For reals. 

TTC updates: I had some mild cramping on my right side (ovary) late last night. I didn't test this morning because if it is a straight positive, I'm gunna get anxious and there's nothing I'm going 'to do' about the positive at the moment. BD after work today, either way. 

I'm feeling pretty cool about this cycle. It's actually exciting to just know the Fertilaid is doing its job, and that for the next cycle I can count on an earlier O day. 

Thayet, what's your update? (Cycle wise)


----------



## Snackimals

@thayet:
I just chart-stalked you... you could be testing you know. I'm just saying.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> :flower:
> Hola!
> Tacos (and burritos) are just so practical. You can roll anything up in a tortilla and chow down, no utensils needed. Plus, at my house, there's always 'extras', like homemade salsa, Mexican sour cream, avocado, chopped up onion and cilantro... You can make any meal a fiesta :happydance: (im such a foody)

This sounds like a Olde El Paso commercial or something! We *do* like tacos, but we rarely have all the stuff to make 'em with. Plus, since I basically stopped eating most dairy.. just not the same. :cry:

9dpo for me today. Waiting until Sunday to test - no temp drop yet but last month my temp didn't drop until 11dpo. Not feeling super optimistic. :shrug: Plus, now we're talking about building a house, and if I got a bfp the house would totally be on hold. 

I honestly don't think caffeine will do much to hurt you, especially if you're not in the 2ww already. It's the whole "keep doing what you're doing" theory, right? If you exercise, keep doing that. If you eat healthy, keep doing that. I figure caffeine fits into there somewhere (at least some).. the only exceptions being maybe smoking and drinking.


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> @thayet:
> I just chart-stalked you... you could be testing you know. I'm just saying.

Quiet, foul temptress! Sunday! :haha:

No seriously, you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## Snackimals

Gosh. I just cant give up dairy, or eggs... I have tried. And failed royally. Kudos to you. I actually don't eat red meats, and generally run an animal meat free diet, but I do not identify as vegetarian, because I will have turkey or chicken or fish on occasion. I dunno, I just have this respect for animals- especially if they have vaginas and give birth like I would, so its not like I'm trying to be cool. I hate people that flaunt being veggie or vegan. Ugh. Bite me. 

I'm cheering you ON for testing this weekend!! AHHH! You kinda just crept up on me with your cycle! Cant wait to hear the verdict, regardless of the outcome, really... But of course hoping for the best!

*SEE!? I respect you! I wont push testing sooner!


----------



## thayet

Snackimals said:


> Gosh. I just cant give up dairy, or eggs... I have tried. And failed royally. Kudos to you. I actually don't eat red meats, and generally run an animal meat free diet, but I do not identify as vegetarian, because I will have turkey or chicken or fish on occasion. I dunno, I just have this respect for animals- especially if they have vaginas and give birth like I would, so its not like I'm trying to be cool. I hate people that flaunt being veggie or vegan. Ugh. Bite me.
> 
> I'm cheering you ON for testing this weekend!! AHHH! You kinda just crept up on me with your cycle! Cant wait to hear the verdict, regardless of the outcome, really... But of course hoping for the best!
> 
> *SEE!? I respect you! I wont push testing sooner!

:haha:

Oh see, I can give up dairy no problem.. but take away my cow meat, and I will stab you with a fork. All meats, really, are delicious. I make a triple-meat spaghetti sauce (ground beef, smoked sausage and bacon) that I swear is the reason DH married me. One time, we ordered a pizza, and the guy on the phone was like "what do you want on it?" and DH goes, without missing a beat, "everything that used to have a face and a mom". :blush: Needless to say, vegetables don't make it onto our pizzas..


----------



## LillyTame

I'm so blah right now! I just feel like I don't have anything to talk about because it's another week before I start using my OPKs. Plus I'm working hard at work :thumbup: With vacation coming up there are things I need to wrap up and not fall behind on. I don't want to leave any loose ends while I'm gone, so that's another reason why I'm not on much right now.

Snack - your timing really seems on point this month, very promising :thumbup:

thayet - the longer we go through this, the less I push people to test early...but that don't mean I'm going to wait! lol...if it wasn't for vacation, I'd probably start testing way early again this cycle, but I've promised myself I'm not going to take my test with me *biting my nails*. Anyway, can't wait till Sunday to see your results, FX'd!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> Oh see, I can give up dairy no problem.. but take away my cow meat, and I will stab you with a fork. All meats, really, are delicious. I make a triple-meat spaghetti sauce (ground beef, smoked sausage and bacon) that I swear is the reason DH married me. One time, we ordered a pizza, and the guy on the phone was like "what do you want on it?" and DH goes, without missing a beat, "everything that used to have a face and a mom". :blush: Needless to say, vegetables don't make it onto our pizzas..

:haha: I'm a big meat fan too but I like the veggies on my pizza too, makes me feel like I'm doing SOMETHING healthy :dohh: lmao


----------



## Snackimals

Well then, maybe you'd be a fail at our house. I make lots of dishes with out meat, and use really exotic fruits and veggies... and I LOVE cheeses! Like, the fancy stuff. Milk, I actually can't do, so soy or almond milk it is. Oh, and spicy is a must. I do salsas, however. So, I'm not forcing anyone to eat like me. But, hey, it's my kitchen and clearly I cook what I like regards meals. The proudest meat eaters have left my kitchen table shocked at how satisfied they were despite not having a drop of meat. 

Just like I don't push my diet agenda on anyone, I also detest being harassed or intentionally 'burned' with pro meat comments. To each their own. Who cares. It's all POOP in the end, no matter what you eat. Plus, I have friends of various religions and beliefs, and it's just like politics: I don't talk diet with people I care about.


----------



## LillyTame

Religion, money/salary, and diet! lol


----------



## Snackimals

LillyTame said:


> I'm so blah right now! I just feel like I don't have anything to talk about because it's another week before I start using my OPKs. Plus I'm working hard at work :thumbup: With vacation coming up there are things I need to wrap up and not fall behind on. I don't want to leave any loose ends while I'm gone, so that's another reason why I'm not on much right now.

That week, pre-OPKs, is very long and boring... you're right.
So, you'll be ovulating before your vacation? Yes?

*I was just looking at my ticker and the Cali flag... heehehee. 'When the horse fully passes the bear, the day will come, and I will test.'


----------



## LillyTame

Unfortunately, yes :dohh: Would have been perfect if I OV during vaca then we could BD all day, everyday! lol But as it is...gonna have to work in the BD around stressful work days, as usual.

Edit: Just looked at my calendar to double check and ehhhh looks like I'm about due to OV between the end of next week and the beginning of that following week (meaning weekend leading into vacation), so this might just work afterall! Unless it's on the 11th when we are flying :dohh: But I really think it's going to be between the 8th-10th. Just felt a little flutter of excitement that we are getting close to trying to catch the eggy :happydance:


----------



## Snackimals

:sex::grr::spermy::yipee::af::test::bfp:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> :sex::grr::spermy::yipee::af::test::bfp:

Ok, someone has too much time on their hands today lol

I think it's more like:

:coffee::test: <<<(OPK) :sex::spermy::plane::friends:<<<(family) :plane::af::bfp:


----------



## thayet

:rofl:

Diet, religion, money, politics AND IN-LAWS.

You guys are hilarious. I love the smiley-interpretation of Lilly's vacation :)

Also, Snackimals: your bit at the end there sounds like an ancient prophecy of some sort :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> *I was just looking at my ticker and the Cali flag... heehehee. 'When the horse fully passes the bear, the day will come, and I will test.'

Cute! _Does_ sound like a prophecy!


----------



## LillyTame

thayet said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Diet, religion, money, politics AND IN-LAWS.

Yes! Politics was the other one I couldn't think of lol.:thumbup:


----------



## thayet

Everybody is super quiet tonight. 

I am managing my POAS addiction with pizza and trolling the 'pregnancy tests' gallery.. man, that area is dangerous. Lots of POAS addicts there. 

Oh! It's Thursday! Grey's is on.. at least that will suck up an hour. DH is away at some work thing that I'm not allowed to go to, so it's just me and puppy.


----------



## Snackimals

I'll have y'all know that I am now home. Awaiting BD while I cook up some chicken breast for my man- anything for that guy, while my Iphone decides to only play Metallica, even though its on shuffle for ALL songs. 

Thank u. Thank u. I put a lot of effort into my 'Lilly's Vaca' masterpiece.


----------



## LillyTame

Had my midterm, dont think i did all that great, but not terrible....i hope. OH is making spaghetti to make me feel better lol and he bought cake!


----------



## thayet

LillyTame said:


> Had my midterm, dont think i did all that great, but not terrible....i hope. OH is making spaghetti to make me feel better lol and he bought cake!

What are you taking in school? Is it an upgrade program? I know lots of nurses that take extra classes to specialize so they can make more money. Props to you, doing schoolwork and working at the same time is rough.


----------



## LillyTame

God no! I'm so over nursing! I want to start my own business, pet boutique. I'm taking the basic courses right now to complete a lib arts degree, then I'll take the business courses. I've been in nursing since I was 16, time for something new.


----------



## Snackimals

Quickly running by to check in! I have a a butt load to do, Fridays' are usually the case in a law office, I guess.

Yesterday was BD Fest at our house, yet again. I was bummed that I still didn't get a dark OPK positive. I was so sure it'd be a CD13 this cycle. I'll be POAS (see! im cool!) after work. Maybe CD14 then..? Still a day early from last month. 
My man is leaving for Saturday at noonish and coming back Sunday, so Saturday morning(mañana) will be our last real attempt. (Nervous goes here).

I have absolutely decided that next cycle, it'll just be 4 BD-Fest Days. No more crazy daily stuff! I think that if you keep running the same schedule and it aint working, time to try something new. My doctor actually also suggested 'less is more'... to try the day it (OPK strip) starts getting dark, darkest day, and day after. And thats it. So, remind me next cycle when I'm icing my numb vagina from all the :sex:

*add note: cough syrup was AWESOME again! btw.
**also: be sure to fill me in on everything y'all are up to. even if i dont log in till later, i'll keep myself well read.


----------



## LillyTame

Woohoo for the whoopie, Snack! :thumbup:

Yea, I am switching things up this cycle too...going to start OPK testing and every other day BD later than last month. Not following FF this time, gonna follow what _I_ know. BUT with that being said, I did decide to BD every 3-4 days leading up to that just in case I OV early. Gotta keep the trenches manned :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

Hi guys.. ugh.. what a shitty week at work. Nothing like not having the answers and wanting to stab yourself in the eyeball with a pipette (lab humour). 

So I broke down and POAS yesterday.. I don't know what possessed me. I think the more time I spend online during the 2ww, the more I test, and then the more I get depressed. I am 99.999% positive that I'm out, so just waiting for my temps to drop and then call it a cycle. 

I think I am going to drink the gross parsley tea anyway, once AF starts. I have a feeling that since last time was so light, the 'ol uterus could use some spring cleaning. :dishes:


----------



## LillyTame

That's funny I consider AF to be a cleaning out process too. If I feel a little itch :blush: or discomfort and it's close to AF, I'll wait till AF before taking any type of med. I like things to just clear out naturally. I actually worry about all the BDing messing up my pH and giving me issues, but I've been ok thus far. :thumbup:


----------



## thayet

I guess it's just me again tonight. Tomorrow will be busy - meetings with our realtor, and the bank, and a visit to see my parents. I'm not holding out much hope for Sunday, but at least I'll be busy all day tomorrow!

So.. yeah.. hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## Snackimals

Sorry ladies... Very long day!! And I got BD in, and weightlifting at the gym, and stopping by the in-laws, after work (dinner somewhere in all this). I just wanna go to bed, and its not even 10 yet. 

I will visit tomorrow, check in what Thayet is up to, investigate Lilly's packing-up, and I can only hope to hear anything from our Texas Biscuit maker... :(


----------



## Snackimals

I'm counting down Thayet, no matter what u say! 

Slow Saturday. I'm feeling a little unsettled with my gut... I had a light breakfast, COFFEE, and nothing really helped- although it didn't make it worse. 

+OPK today. Freakn finally! I'm kinda getn over this cycle really fast. It just didn't happen like I had anticipated, so... Consequently, the expectation is low.


----------



## txbiscuit

I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you Snack. Thayet and Lilly, too. I felt "out" all last month and you had my back, so I am choosing to ignore your low expectations and root for you anyway!


----------



## LillyTame

Snackimals said:


> +OPK today. Freakn finally! I'm kinda getn over this cycle really fast. It just didn't happen like I had anticipated, so... Consequently, the expectation is low.

What?! I don't think so! You guys have been having so much BD leading up to OV that I think it's prefect! Think you can get some more in at least today and tomorrow?

And I've totally been stalking thayet's chart! That wench hasn't updated her temp today!:growlmad:

AFM, I tried getting some sexytime in last night and we just ended up talking in bed for 3 hrs, then I was sleepy! And today, either he is napping or am! :dohh: I've been kinda subtle though:coolio:...trying to save my big moves:serenade: for next week lol Next week it's going to be more like :lolly::flasher::bunny:


----------



## txbiscuit

LillyTame said:


> I've been kinda subtle though:coolio:...trying to save my big moves:serenade: for next week lol Next week it's going to be more like :lolly::flasher::bunny:

I laughed so hard at this I startled Bailey and woke up OH.


----------



## LillyTame

lmao! But it's sooooo true!:haha:


----------



## thayet

Hey guys.. so this is going to sound weird, but I think I'm going to get off the ttc boards. Long story short, DH and I had a sort-of fight in the car on the way home from my parents', and based on what was said, I'm not sure having a kid right now is best for either of us. I know my temps will drop tomorrow, and I cheated and tested this morning - still bfn with no signs of anything else to come. And thank goodness, because right now, a kid is the LAST THING I want to deal with.

Anyway, I wanted to thank you ladies for all your support, and wish you all well on your ttc and pregnancy journeys. You are all amazing, and will be amazing parents to your future little ones. 

I will try to check in later on, but for right now, and for my own sanity, I need to let this dream go for a while. 

<3 thayet


----------



## LillyTame

:hug: I'm so sorry to see you go thayet! But I understand and have sooo much respect for people that can say it's not the right time for us. But I hope things are worked out soon and we'll see you again :hugs:


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm really sorry to see you go thayet. I definitely respect your decision, but we will miss you. Just know you are always welcome back, no questions asked, if you decide to rejoin the TTC world. Good luck with everything, and I hope we'll hear from you again.


----------



## txbiscuit

I feel like we just lost our fearless leader. :cry:


----------



## LillyTame

txbiscuit said:


> I feel like we just lost our fearless leader. :cry:

:cry:


----------



## Snackimals

Ok. So. Wow. What the hell? Worse time ever that I've been gone...


----------



## txbiscuit

I know. :(

So ladies. Do you want to stay in this chat in case thayet comes back at some point? Start a new chat and open it to others? Start a 3 Musketeers chat with a mean bouncer at the door? (thayet could always come back as our d'Artagnon.)


----------



## LillyTame

I think we should leave this thread as is and resume it if/when thayet comes back.

I think we should start a new thread but I can't make up my mind on if it should just be us 3 or open to others albeit we can get kinda quiet, it kind of annoys me when people pop in and out with random questions and then you never hear from them again. I like the fact that we know the 3 of us are looking for support from the beginning (ttc phase) to the end (babies).

EDIT: I would like to make the new thread. I'm getting the vibe that we need more people so I'll say something inviting to others but I'll point out that people in it for the long haul are preferred. We just need a catchy name then :shrug:


----------



## Snackimals

Agreed. New thread. A couple new ladies, committed to the team. Texas is our Senior Expert <3 (senior regards experience, of course). I thought about it also last night and thought that since we 3 have journals, keeping it just us 3 on a thread would ONLY be repetitive. 

Lil, you can copy the intro from this thread  
"Team 30's" _TTC #1_ ?? (The whole thing)


----------



## Snackimals

Ladies Making Their 1st Babies?


----------



## LillyTame

how about: From ttc to 1st diaper-30 & over TTC #1


----------



## txbiscuit

I like that!


----------



## Snackimals

Works for me!


----------



## LillyTame

cool beans, I'll set it up tomorrow. im on my phone tonight, oh has rule of the comp right now...im playing nice lol


----------



## LillyTame

Our New thread


----------

